#ubuntu-no 2011-05-30
<kneaux> hei...if you don't mind, my norsk is terrible, nobody's in #ubuntu-da and i need help modifying my keyboard for ø :s
<kneaux> (ooh, if you help me, maybe i'll move to oslo instead of københavn.)
<Kagee> soo.. what was your problem again ?
<kneaux> Dansk Dvorak has ø on an extra key that I don't have, so I'm trying to use xmodmap to rearrange my keyboard on boot, but I can't figure it out, nothing works for me
<Kagee> change to qwerty? :)
<kneaux> yeah that's what they all say
<kneaux> (i figured also that the english chat wasn't necessarily the best place to ask this question)
<Kagee> but i've got no experience with xmodmap, good luck
<Kagee> but, as in denmark, we mostly sleep in norway atm.
<Sakarias> we are?
<Sakarias> news to me :P
<kneaux> yeah exactly, you're computer people :P
<Kagee> we should be? (those of use that don't work during the night, that is :-P)
<kneaux> i'm surprised i'm up at this hour (3:20)
<kneaux> (03:30)
<Sakarias> 0121
<Sakarias> Kagee: ah, my bad... im working :P
<kneaux> 15:20, that is, and you can tell how tired i am.
<Sakarias> 15:20? thats like soon dinnertime
<kneaux> når sover du?
<Sakarias> som regel fra 0200 til 0600
<kneaux> du sover ikke mye.
<Sakarias> vet
<kneaux> as i said, my norwegian is terrible, is that like yep?
<Kagee>  "i know"
<kneaux> gotcha.
<kneaux> know anything about keyboards?
<Kagee>  they have buttons w. labes on
<Sakarias> they are either input devices for computers, or a musical instument :P
<kneaux> alas, they are merely input devices for musical instruments ;)
<jo-erlend> hva er det som har skjedd med youtube egentlig? Sitter med en nedlastingshastighet på 5-6KB nå. Det har vært tregt før, men aldri _så_ ekstremt?
<Trond->  Hva er vitsen med passord n?r jeg likevel kan gj?re hva jeg vil uten ? skrive passordet f?rst?
<Trond-> N?r jeg har starta opp Ubuntu mener jeg
<geirha> Du må skrive passord for å gjøre administrative oppgaver.
<geirha> Og hvis du skal logge deg på maskinen din fra en annen maskin må du også autentisere deg.
<citoyen> Du kan ikke gjøre hva du vil. Du kan f.eks ikke endre systeminnstillinger eller installere/fjerne programmer.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, hvis du logger inn som root, kan du gjøre hva du vil (en dårlig idé). Poenget med sudo, er at du ber root-brukeren utføre en oppgave for deg. På den måten behøver du ikke å ha all makt hele tiden, noe som bedrer sikkerheten. Men hvis det er flere brukere, kan du også gi en annen bruker retten til å gjøre en bestemt ting, som vanligvis krever root-tilgang, men uten å gi rett til å gjøre alt annet.
<jo-erlend> du kunne for eksempel si at "ola" har lov til å restarte webserveren, men ikke skru av maskinen eller lese andre brukeres filer.
<Trond-> var det det m?tet handlet om
<Trond-> jeg ville ha et passord for at kun jeg skulle kunne logge inn p? maskinen ikke bare stenge for visse ting som installere f.eks.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, møtet?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg skjønte ikke hva du skrev for noe der. Prøv en gang til?
<jo-erlend> Trond-, åh. Møtet er førstkommende søndag. Altså 5. Juni.
<Trond-> k
<Trond-> hva er den fonten dere skriver med for?
<jo-erlend> hmm? Fonten kommer an på klienten din.
<Trond-> Altså 5.
<Trond-> ser du?
<jo-erlend> hva?
<Trond-> hmm
<Berge> ¡Ʈǝʌ ‘uǝʇuoɟ-pǝu-ddO
<Trond-> dere k?dder med meg
<Berge> Ｎｅｉ， ｊｅｇ ｔｒｏｒ ｄｕ ｋｌａｒｅｒ ｄｅｔ ｆｉｎｔ ｓｅｌｖ ）－：
<jo-erlend> Trond-, jeg "kødder" aldeles ikke. Jeg forstår ikke hva du mener.
<Berge> Eh, (-:
<Berge> Skulle det være.
<Trond-> haha
<Trond-> er det Xchat som gj?r det?
<jo-erlend> som gjør hva?
<Trond-> Berge, k?dder med meg
<Berge> Berge og xchat kødder med deg?
<Trond-> geirha og citoyen ogs?
<jo-erlend> ja, han gjør det. Jeg forstår helt ærlig ikke hva du mener.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg tipper det er tegnsettrelatert.
<jo-erlend> Berge, altså 5.
<Berge> Men jeg har egentlig gitt opp (-:
<Trond-> haha vent litt skal ta screenshot av dette
<jo-erlend> det hjelper.
<Trond-> http://i.imgur.com/NQW5Z.png
<Berge> Jeg er imponert.
<Berge> Nei, det er jeg ikke, forresten.
<Berge> Jeg er teit i stedet.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, /charset utf8
<Berge> (Jeg trodde en del av Unicode virket og andre deler ikke virket, men jeg ser at alt UTF-8 ikke virker.)
<jo-erlend> hva?
<Berge> Men jeg hadde rett, da!
<Trond-> kult
<Trond-> nå skifta jeg til utf8
<Trond-> hadde tis-620
<Berge> Velkommen til fremtiden.
<jo-erlend> Berge, heh.. Du har vel imponert mer før, egentlig.
<Berge> Neste punkt på agendaen er IPv6.
<Berge> jo-erlend: fnis
<Berge> Jeg ser at jeg er rosa!
<xt> er rosa hos meg òg :p
<xt> tilfeldig? I think not
<Berge> xt: Men hvilken nyanse? Jeg håper det er flere rosaer i 256-farge-verden!
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-no | Vi er her, gi oss tid til å svare | Møte her Søndag 5. Juni kl. 12:00
<Trond-> hva handler møtet om? er det for kanalens oper?
* Berge changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-no | Vi er her, gi oss tid til å svare | Møte her søndag 5. juni kl. 12:00
<jo-erlend> åpent. Vi skal blant annet snakke om jevnlige møter på IRC og hvordan vi ordner med releaseparties i fremtiden, etc.
<jo-erlend> da spesielt for Oslo.
<xt> Berge: http://hveem.no/ss/wee-rnd.png
<Trond-> distro release ?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Trond-> fine farger
<xt> enig
<jo-erlend> xt, men det der er jo ikke rosa? :)
<jo-erlend> fiolett eller noe sånt, det der.
 * xt er rosa/lilla-fargeblind
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke så avansert jeg heller. :)
<Berge> Lille, helt klart.
<xt> lilla med rosaskjær!
<Berge> Det eneste stedet det skjærer, er i øynene!
<jo-erlend> :)
<xt> haters gonna hate :(
<Berge> xt: Sur du då
<xt> ja
<Berge> xt: Men! Hvordan uttaler du etternavnet ditt?
<xt> lang e
<jo-erlend> høres ut som et perfekt oppsett for noen norske bank-bank-vitser? :)
<Trond-> jo-erlend, hva er egentlig releaseparties? mekker dere selv distroer?
<xt> jo-erlend: veldig. :(
<jo-erlend> møtes når Ubuntu slipper en ny distro, snakker litt om hva som er nytt, lærer bort til nykommere, etc.
<xt> Berge: ja, er litt sur. Fekk slutten av veka og helga ødelagt av heimevernsøvelse :)
<Berge> HV!
<Berge> I alle dager.
<Trond-> aha, men de kommer ikke så ofte ut.
<jo-erlend> Trond-, to ganger i året. Spørsmålet er om vi skal prøve å være litt mer avanserte hver fjerde, når det er LTS.
<Berge> Et langtidsparty?
<jo-erlend> hehe, noe sånt. :)
<Trond-> ikke kan jeg lenger skrive hva bookmark skal hete heller lenger i firefox 4.01
<Trond-> så mye bug
<Kagee> O_o
<Kagee> Trond-: nå prater du tull.
<Trond-> det er sant
<Kagee> Når du lager et bokmerke så kommer det opp et vindu med navn, mappe og etikettet.
<Kagee> *etiketter.
<Trond-> ja
<Kagee> Den foreslår et navn, men det er bare å endre det får du trykker "Ferdig"
<Kagee> får -> før
<Trond-> men den lagrer det som står i linja øverst. vet ikke hva det heter.
<Kagee> Du mener "Navn" ? Du kan ENDRE det før du klikker "Ferdig"
<Trond-> før kunne jeg i tillegg bookmarke samme sida og da lagret den ikke to linker men skiftet bare navn.
<Trond-> nei det funker ikke lenger da må jeg inn på vis alle bookmarks og skifte manuelt der
<Kagee> Det funker ikke å endre navnet før du klikker "Ferdig" ?
<Trond-> nei
<Trond-> den lagrer det som vinduet heter
<Trond-> f.eks. vg.no bookmarker seg som VG Nett - Forsiden - VG Nett
<brik> er det når du trykker på stjerna i adresselinja istedet for ctrl + d?
<Kagee> Nå du trykker på stjerna, så lagrer den med navn "Det som vinduet heter", det er riktig
<Kagee> Hvis du klikker to ganger, får du mulighet til å redigere tittelen
<Kagee> Trond-: hjelper dette deg noe ?
<Trond-> ja, takk, det hjalp.
<Trond-> hva med mail adresser?
<Trond-> noen har stjerne når jeg trykka for å se hva det var så går det ikke ann å undoe det
<Kagee> Kan du utbrodere spørsmålet ditt litt, jeg pleier ikke bokmerke epostadresser?
<Trond-> glem det jeg sletta dem i adresse boka og det hjalp
<Trond-> under oppsamlede adresser
<Trond-> det var i thunderbird btw.
<Trond-> det blir kanskje i neste ubuntu release
<Kagee> Det hadde vært fint om du nevnte det var Thunderbird med en gang, siden vi akkruat satt å snakket om Firefox. Du hoppet litt raskt.
<Trond-> ja, glemte at jeg selv installerte det.
<Trond-> j* firefox bare kræsjer
<Trond-> var visst pop-up addon som gjorde det
<Kagee> jammen! da var det jo ikke firefox sin skyld!!
<brik> hmmm noen ganger når jeg prøver å åpne et nytt program (window key), så logges jeg ut i stedet, usikker på om det er noe rart jeg gjør eller ikke
<Trond-> ikke lett å vite når jeg ikke får noen error melding
<Trond-> firefox bare lukker seg
<Kagee> åpne firefox i treminalen, da får du ofte feilmeldinger der
<Kagee> og send en bugrapport til utviklerne av popup-addon'en
<Trond-> går det ikke ann å ha en iso-sound ?
<Trond-> slik at volumet ikke trengs å justeres hele tida når jeg surfer
<Kagee> Trond-: Kan du forklare hva du mener med "iso-sound" ?
<Trond-> International Organization for Standardization
 * xt .
<si-m1> …
<Trond-> ._.
<Kagee> Trond-: ehh, nei. Der forklarte du hva "ISO", står for. Du forklarte ikke hva du mente med "iso-sound"
<Trond-> lik volum overalt
<Trond-> 50% på youtube er 50% på en video et annet nettsted
<Kagee> Siden det er flash/de som lager flash-filmen du ser på som bestemmer hva "50%" betyr, så er det vanskelig/umulig
<Trond-> slik at man slipper å hoppe i stolen
<Kagee> Demp volumet for hele firefox ?
<Trond-> den skal ikke bestemme den skal inngå i en iso
<Trond-> det er kanskje politikk jeg snakker om nå
<mattis> kjøp deg en autoregulerende forsterker
<mattis> slik som jeg ønsker meg til TV
<mattis> teite reklamer med så høy lyd *grmfp*
<Trond-> Finnes en kanal som heter #ubuntu-meeting
<jo-erlend_> jepp. Det finnes mange kanaler.
<Kagee> nå fines også #ubuntu-kagee :D
<kjes> sprøtt
<Trond-> irc nettverkene er så små at de burde forene seg
<Kagee> de har alle litt forskjellige systemer og filosifier
<xt> :)
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, det har du ikke lov til, tror jeg :)
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: point
<xt> ##ubuntu-kagee !
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, IRC er veldig begrenset.
<kjes> Trond-: Da foreslår jeg at du starter den bevegelsen! Go and enjoy!
<jo-erlend_> brukernavn er ikke unike på IRC, for eksempel. Bare kallenavn. Det henger igjen fra den tiden da det var ca to hundre brukere på internet. :)
<Berge> En begrensning og en frihet. (-:
<Kagee> Trond-: for eksempel har jeg ikke lov å oprette #ubuntu-kagee, fordi #ubuntu-starten er registrert (afaik)
<jo-erlend_> Berge, vel... I XMPP rom gjøres det på samme måten, bare at kallenavnet er unikt for rommet og ikke "verden".
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Jeg vet du er veldig glad i XMPP (-:
<jo-erlend_> Berge, det er vel så mye det at jeg er motstander av å bruke døde, handlingsrammede og funksjonshemmede protokoller hvis det finnes et godt alternativ.
<xt> jo-erlend_: finnes ikkje godt alternativ
<xt> IRC er rimelig perfekt
<jo-erlend_> hvis det hadde vært sånn at det fantes en reell protokoll og at utviklerne samarbeidet om å følge den best mulig, så hadde IRC vært enklere å leve med. Så lenge det er vedtatt at det ikke skal finnes noen kompatibilitet og at protokoller er noe som man enkelt kan se bort fra, er det vanskelig å være enig i at IRC er perfekt.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Døde?
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Hvordan er dette, du er ikke på IRC?
<jo-erlend_> protokoller kan være døde om enn implementasjonene fremdeles er i live.
<Guest83285> Hvordan oppdaterer jeg min TeamSpeak3 server fra den gamle versjonen til den nye, når jeg brukte denne guiden til og installere den gamle? http://robert.penz.name/296/howto-install-teamspeak-3-server-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Noen titalls tusen daglige brukere sier noe annet, dog d-:
<jo-erlend_> Berge, tviler på at noen av dem har forsøkt å implementere RPL_ISUPPORT, eller noe så enkelt som chanmodes.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: So?
<xt> det at ting er via XMPP gir ingen automatikk at det blir noko betre
<xt> sjå facebook.
<jo-erlend_> men altså... IRC, som spesifisert i protokollen og for sin tid, var fantastisk bra.
<Berge> Vel.
<jo-erlend_> xt, det er riktig.
<Berge> Litt underspesifisert, kanskje (-:
<Berge> Men det virker nå.
<Berge> Og det finnes chanmodes og alskens funksjonalitet.
<Berge> Sa jeg forresten titusener? Jeg mente hundretusener.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, ja. Hver klient må spesialprogrammeres for å støtte hvert nettverk, fordi ingen lenger følger protokollen.
<Berge> http://irc.netsplit.de/
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Ja. Og så har alle relevante klienter den funksjonaliteten, så det går greit.
<Berge> Og du må ikke ha den, så du kan implementere en IRC-bot på en halv linje per.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, ja. Mitt perspektiv er litt annerledes.
<xt> jo-erlend_: sånn er det i xmpp-verda òg då
<xt> er jo veldig varierande støtte for ulike extenstions
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Jeg vet det er det (-:
<jo-erlend_> xt, det er spesifisert. Det er ikke sånn at hver XMPP-implementasjon bruker forskjellige navn på kommandoer og sånt.
<xt> jo-erlend_: det kan du påstå at det er spesifisert for IRC òg
<xt> kva dings har jo sin eigen spesifikasjon
<xt> skilnaden er jo bare graden av sentrale ordninger for spesifikasjon og dokumentasjon
<jo-erlend_> xt, de fleste implementasjoner jeg har sett på av XMPP, prøver å følge protokollen.
<Berge> Hvilken da? (-:
<xt> samme for IRC. :)
<Berge> Det finnes antagelig flere XEPer enn rare IRC-utvidelser.
<jo-erlend_> xt, nei, for IRC er det motsatt. De fleste sier at de ikke vil følge protokollen og at de ikke bryr seg om hva andre IRCder gjør, fordi klientutviklerne bygger inn støtte likevel.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, men jeg snakker om kjernefunksjonalitet.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Nei, du snakker om utvidelser.
<Berge> Kjernefunksjonaliteten i IRC er da også relativt velspesifisert og standardisert.
<kjes> Berge: smilefjesene dine er feil vei
<jo-erlend_> Berge, nei. Chanmode +k har for eksempel vært med siden tidenes begynnelse.
<xt> Jepp.
<xt> kjes, sur du då
<Berge> kjes: !
<kjes> RAWR RAWR
<Berge> kjes: De er en annen vei, ikke «feil» vei.
<Berge> Skal jeg si deg.
<kjes> Pøh.. ;-)
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Og hva er galt med den?
<Bluelight> Hvordan oppdaterer jeg min TeamSpeak3 server fra den gamle versjonen til den nye, når jeg brukte denne guiden til og installere den gamle? http://robert.penz.name/296/howto-install-teamspeak-3-server-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<jo-erlend_> Berge, forskjellige parametere på forskjellige nettverk, avhengig av forskjellige situasjoner.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: jajo, men det er jo kjent.
<Berge> Bluelight: Vi vet ikke.
<Berge> Jeg vet ikke engang hva Teamspeak er.
<Berge> Det er vel noe gaming-prate-greier?
<xt> korrekt
 * Berge hard gamer.
<jo-erlend_> noe á la mumble?
<xt> jo-erlend_: mer ala murmur :)
<xt> mumble+murmer = teamspeak
<jo-erlend_> murmur er serverdelen for mumble?
<jo-erlend_> ah, ok.
<Bluelight> Nei, men det er en guide på den siden som forklarer hvordan jeg installerer programmet.. Så jeg lurer bare på hvordan jeg oppdaterer det!
<Berge> Det finnes nesten 300 XEPer, faktisk.
<Berge> Jeg vil heller implementere en ircd enn xmppd, tror jeg (-:
<xt> Berge, hah
<Bluelight> Jeg kan ikke engang logge på brukeren kalt Teamspeak
<xt> Berge: både på klient og servernivå. :)
<jo-erlend_> Berge, det har jeg ingenting imot, så lenge handshake er godt spesifisert, etc.
<Berge> xt: Jepp.
<xt> er jo ein grunn til at IRC er latterlig populær i hacker-kretser
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Har du noen gang skrevet en xmpp-klient, egentlig?
<Berge> Eller tjener.
<xt> so simple.
<jo-erlend_> http bryr seg heller ikke om du bruker json eller html. Protokollen er den samme uansett.
<Berge> Jeg kan ikke IRC, og selv jeg har skrevet IRC-bot.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, klient. Ikke tjener.
<jo-erlend_> IRC er veldig enkelt å utvikle. Det er fint som en intern løsning for bedriftskommunikasjon, for eksempel.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Har du skrevet en IRC-klient?
<Trond-> hvilke spill spiller dere siden dere bruker teamspeak?
<jo-erlend_> Berge, flere.
<Berge> Vi bruker XMPP som internt kommunikasjonsverkøy, faktisk (-:
<Berge> Trond-: Vi gjør ikke. Bluelight gjør.
<kjes> Jabber er XMPP, ikke sant?
<xt> kjes: ja
<jo-erlend_> jo, eller motsatt.
<kjes> Berge: Da bruker vi det og
<kjes> ugh 2000
<xt> Berge: vi bruker IRC. :)
<kjes> xt: jeg misunner dere
<jo-erlend_> Ubuntu ville aldri kunne få alle brukerne sine på IRC samtidig. Det lar seg ikke gjøre.
<Bluelight> Har det så mye og si om det er spill eller ikke? Det er et program som er installert på brukeren Teamspeak i Ubuntu og jeg trenger og oppdatere det.. Og det starter automatisk hver gang serveren starter, så jeg må sikkert lukke programmet før jeg oppdaterer, hvordan gjør jeg dette?
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Passer meg utmerket.
<Berge> Bluelight: Vi har ingen anelse.
<Berge> Bluelight: Om noen hadde visst og hatt anledning til å hjelpe deg, hadde nok hin gjort det.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, poenget er at hvis du må ha flere nettverk for å kunne støtte én brukergruppe, så er det noe galt et sted.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Nei (-:
<Berge> Forskjellige brukergrupper har forskjellige behov.
<Bluelight> Så 44 folk i en IRC kanal som omhandler Ubuntu, vet ikke hvordan man oppdaterer et program i Linux? Høres lovende ut..!
<jo-erlend_> jeg er prinsipiell motstander av balkanisering av nettverk. Spesielt hvis balkaniseringen er nødvendig for å omgå tekniske begrensninger.
<Trond-> <10 av dem prater månedlig
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, i Linux? Her snakker vi spesifikt om Ubuntu.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Derfor vil du… innføre XMPP?
<xt> jo-erlend_ ...
<Berge> Som har sin egen brukergruppe?
<Berge> Bluelight: Jeg kan oppdatere mange programmer!
<xt> jo-erlend_, du har rare krav
<Berge> Antagelig rundt tjue tusen.
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, men ting blir mye mer komplisert når du gjør det manuelt, som du har gjort.
<xt> jo-erlend_: kor stor er den største ubuntu-kanalen anyway?
 * xt tipper det funker kjemepfint
<kjes> Bluelight: så vidt jeg kunne se så virket ikke linken din engang, så da aner vi jo ikke hvordan du har isntallert det
<Berge> Bluelight: Men du har gjort noe rare greier da du installerte.
<Berge> Og jeg kan jo ikke noe om de rare greiene.
<Bluelight> Hvordan lukker jeg programmet som kjøres i Teamspeak brukeren da.. Det må da noen vite..
<Berge> kjes: Linken wfm.
<Berge> Bluelight: Du kan prøve kill.
<kjes> huh.. fikk bare DB error
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, hvis du hadde installert det fra arkivene, så hadde oppdateringen kommet som alle andre oppdateringer.
<xt> pkill -u "Teamspeak brukeren"
<Bluelight> Ok, jeg er nå i mappa og har stengt ned teamspeak brukeren.. Skal jeg bare overskrive de nye filene over de gamle eller burde jeg slette dem først?
<Berge> Du burde ha installert programmet fra pakker i stedet.
<Berge> Da hadde oppgradering vært én kommando, automatisert, i de alle fleste tilfeller.
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, kanskje det finnes et uninstallscript i pakka?
<jo-erlend_> det pleier å følge med en readme-fil.
<Bluelight> Nope, men jeg fant løsningen på et forum.. Bare og overskrive..
<Bluelight> Er bare noen start-scripts
<Bluelight> Pokker, har ikke lov til og endre filene..
<jo-erlend_> det er helt normalt. Du må være root for å gjøre sånt. Bruk sudo.
<Bluelight> sudo bash?
<Bluelight> i terminus?
<jo-erlend_> hvis jeg var deg, ville jeg ha sjekket om versjonen i arkivene holder for deg og i såfall avinstallert det du har og installert derfra isteden.
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, sudo foran de kommandoene som du ikke vanligvis har lov til å kjøre.
<Bluelight> Ja men jeg vil bare overskrive, sånn som det står i forumet..
<Bluelight> SÃ¥ hvordan pakker jeg ut og overskriver til opt/ts3 fra en tar fil?
<Trond-> hvis jeg er root så trenger jeg ikke skrive sudo ?
<Bluelight> Hadde vært mye enklere om jeg hadde hatt tilgang på mappa..
<jo-erlend_> sa du ikke at du hadde funnet en oppskrift? Den kommandoen du ikke får lov til å kjøre, får du lov til å kjøre hvis du setter sudo foran.
<Bluelight> Var ingen kommando, sto bare at man skulle pakke ut og overskrive..
<Bluelight> Hvordan tar jeg backup av mappa?
<Trond-> passord blir liksom tull når man kan jukse med sudo
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, jukse? Det er en svært veldefinert funksjon.
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, det kommer an på pakken.
<Bluelight> sudo copy /opt/ts3 /opt/ts3_backup
<Bluelight> Eller noe?
<Trond-> jeg har passord på maskinen men tar det bort siden det ikke brukes til å låse maskinen med men stenger for at folk skal kunne installere noe så skriver dem bare sudo
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, noe sånt. Jeg ville kanskje ha prøvd med cp, men.
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, ja, du er veldig glad i virus og sånt?
<Bluelight> Vær så snill og forklar cp commandoen for meg! Syntax og sånt..
<Trond-> det er bare jeg som bruker maskinen
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, det er bare du som har lov til å bruke sudo-kommandoen, med mindre du gir andre tillatelse.
<jo-erlend_> dette forklarte jeg da tidligere idag+
<jo-erlend_> ?
<Trond-> Den kommandoen du ikke får lov til å kjøre, får du lov til å kjøre hvis du setter sudo foran. skrev du
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, ja, forutsatt at han er i admin-gruppen eller har fått tillatelse til å kjøre sudo med den kommandoen.
<Trond-> jeg trenger ikke passord når det bare er jeg som bruker maskinen? internett har vel ingenting å si?
<jo-erlend_> den første brukeren du lager, blir automatisk medlem av admingruppen og kan bruke sudo til hva som helst. Andre brukere har ikke lov til å bruke sudo til noe som helst, med mindre du enten legger dem i admin-gruppen selv, eller manipulerer sudoers-filen.
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, jo, du trenger passord. Ellers har du samme sikkerhet som standard XP, som ikke akkurat er noe å skryte av.
<si-m1> Bluelight: cp --help
<Trond-> passord = firewall ?
<Trond-> skjønner ikke
<Trond-> er jo bare jeg som bruker maskinen
<kjes> Den er koblet til internett, er den ikke?
<Trond-> ja
<xt> Trond-: har du PIN-kode på mobilen din?
<Berge> Trond-: En bruker i Linux-sammenheng er helt frakoblet konseptet menneske.
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, nei. Det er noe annet. Jeg beskrev jo dette tidligere idag, da du spurte. Brukeren root har alltid lov til å gjøre hva som helst. sudo brukes for å be root-brukeren om å utføre en spesiell oppgave. Brukere i admin-gruppen har lov til å be root-brukeren om å gjøre hva som helst. Den første brukeren i et Ubuntu system, blir lagt i admingruppen. Nye brukere blir ikke det med mindre du gir beskjed om det.
<Berge> Trond-: SÃ¥nn essensielt sett.
<Berge> Trond-: Det er antagelig 20-30 brukere på maskinen din til forskjellige oppgave.
<Berge> Trond-: «getent passwd» i en terminal (uten «») for å liste dem.
<Trond-> irc:x:39:39:ircd:/var/run/ircd:/bin/sh
<Trond-> f.eks.
<Trond-> hva er det?
<Bluelight> Hva betyr Omitting directory?
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, det er en brukerkonto som brukes hvis du skal kjøre en IRC-server.
<Trond-> den listet ingen brukere
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, du viste nettopp frem en.
<Trond-> jeg bruker irc
<jo-erlend_> irc er en bruker. www-data er en annen bruker. root er hovedbrukeren, etc.
<brik> du finner brukeren din i den lista og
<jo-erlend_> menneskelige brukere begynner vanligvis på 1000.
<Trond-> trond:x:1000:1000:Trond,,,:/home/trond:/bin/bash
<si-m1> må sjekke /etc/shadow også
<jo-erlend_> ja. Det betyr at brukeren din, trond, har brukerid 1000 og primærgruppeid 1000.
<jo-erlend_> så står det hvor du har hjemmemappen din og hvilket shell du bruker.
<kjes> Bluelight: omitting = utelater
<kjes> si-m1: Jeg satt og lurte på om jeg skulle skrive det
<si-m1> hihi
<Trond-> hva babler dere om? jeg sier jo at det bare er jeg som bruker datamaskinen
<Kagee> brik: legg til -r på kommandolinjen for å kopiere mapper(directories)
<Trond-> da trenger jeg ikke passord så sant internett ikke har noe å si for min sikkerhet
<Kagee> Bluelight: legg til -r på kommandolinjen for å kopiere mapper(directories)
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, systemet kjører i bakgrunnen, lenge før du logger inn. De kjører som andre brukere. Hvis du kjører en webserver, for eksempel, vil den bruke www-data som brukernavn som standard.
<kjes> Trond-: Bare fjern passord du... Det trengs flere zombier for tiden uansett
<Kagee> Trond-: da kan ethvert script du laster ned få roottilgang uten at du taster passordet
<Trond-> jeg installerer fra ubuntu programvaresenter
<Kagee> nå ja. og om en måned så kjører du tilfeldigvis et script du fant på et forum
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, hvis du ser på en feil flash-reklame på nettet som utnytter Adobe Flash, så vil den kunne slette alle programmene dine, for eksempel. Eller installere et virus, etc.
<Trond-> er jeg 100% trygg med passord ?
<jo-erlend_> nei, men du er 100% utrygg uten.
<brik> når du ser på listen ser du alle programmene som også har en bruker
<jo-erlend_> spesielt hvis du i tillegg går ut på internett og sier at du har fjernet alle sikkerhetsrutiner.
<Trond-> kan brukere være et script ?
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, alle programmer kjøres som en bruker. Som standard vil programmet kjøre som deg. Programmet kan gjøre alt du kan gjøre. Det er derfor du ikke har lyst til å kunne gjøre alt uten å bekrefte at det faktisk er du som prøver å gjøre det og ikke bare en Flash-film på webben, for eksempel.
<Trond-> så hvis flash filmen vil gjøre noe popper det opp skriv passord her ?
<jo-erlend_> ja.
<Trond-> er det mange slike angrep på internett ?
<jo-erlend_> noen milliarder daglig, vil jeg anta.
<Trond-> ok, trodde linuxen min var trygg mot sånt piss.
<Kagee> en bruker ka ha blitt oprettet for et script, ja. En bruker som heter www-data opprettes for eksempel når du installerer apache, og brukeren www-data må ha skriverettigheter til alle filer som skal endres av apache-programmer. DIN bruker, derimot, siden han får lov til å bruke sudo uten passord, hat tilgang til ALLE filene
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, det er lov til å skrive filer og slette ting i Linux. Det er ingenting galt med det.
<Kagee> Trond-: det er som å si at bilen din er trygg uten dørlås fordi det er en volvo
<Trond-> så ille er det ikke med windows xp
<Trond-> jeg kjørte firewall med winxp forresten om det hjalp i stedet for passord
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, Windows XP var utsatt for en feil i Firefox hos nobelpeaseprize.org for bare et par måneder siden. Den samme feilen i samme versjon av Firefox var ikke mulig å utnytte i Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, nekter brannmuren deg i å besøke http://www.msn.no?
<jo-erlend_> MSN.no er et av de norske nettstedene som er best kjent for å ha spredd mengder av ond programvare. Brannmur er totalt verdiløst mot sånne angrep.
<jo-erlend_> msn.no, vegvesen.no og nobelpeaceprize.org er de jeg kommer på i farta, men jeg er sikker på at vg.no, nrk.no og tv2.no også må ha gjort det ved minst en anledning.
<Trond-> jeg fikk torbuk eller noe sånt
<Trond-> hva heter den malware greia til botnettet ?
<jo-erlend_> hehe
<jo-erlend_> det finnes noen tusen av dem.
<Trond-> Torpig var det ja. Da var det over ut for WinXP. Derfor jeg gikk over til Linux/Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend_> Ubuntu er veldig trygt som standard. Men hvis du bevisst går inn for å gjøre det usikkert, så er det fint mulig.
<Trond-> Med passord kan jeg surfe hvor jeg vil uten at jeg får skadelige ting eller inntrengere på maskinen?
<jo-erlend_> det du må huske på, er at hvis du ser et bilde i nettleseren din, så er det allerede lastet ned og tolket. Hvis det da finnes en feil i tolkningen av den bildefilen, så kan den som har laget bilde gjøre alt du kan gjøre. Uten passord, vil det bety at de har total tilgang til hele systemet ditt. Ellers vil du få opp et spørsmål om å bekrefte det programmet skal gjøre.
<Kagee> hvis du surfer med passord må skadelige ting gjøre mer enn bare å spasere inn inngangsdøra som du har latt stå vid åpen
<jo-erlend_> derfor skal du bare taste inn passordet ditt når du vet at du skal gjøre noe administrativt. Hvis det plutselig bare dukker opp et spørsmål om å identifisere deg, så er det noe galt.
<Bluelight> Hva gjør tar xzf fremfor tar xzvf?
<jo-erlend_> v gir ekstra tilbakemeldinger.
<Kagee> Bluelight: med "v" sier den mer om hva den gjør
<Bluelight> SÃ¥ jeg trenger bare xzf for og overskrive gamle filer?
<Trond-> jeg går utifra at svaret var ja
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, det er ikke så dumt å se hva som skjer.
<Bluelight> Ja men trenger jeg no ekstra for og overskrive?
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, svaret på spørsmålet ditt, er et veldig høyt NEI.
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, ehrm. Jeg leste litt feil. :)
<Trond-> hvordan kan jeg sikre meg mot at jeg er trygg da ? jeg vil ikke at folk eller ting skal kunne gjøre ting på maskinen min
<jo-erlend_> ja, hvis du har passord, så er det ekstremt mye vanskeligere å overta maskinen din uten at du vet om det.
<Kagee> Trond-: du kan ikke surfe på internett og være 100% sikker på å ikke få virus eller annet ustyggelighet. Med passord er du _veldig_ mye sikrere
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, bruk passord og installer oppdateringer når du kan.
<Trond-> spurte tidligere om firewall var nødvendig og da sa dere nei
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, brannmur har ingenting med å surfe på nettet å gjøre.
<Kagee> Trond-: firewall og passord har veldig lite med hverandre å gjøre
<Bluelight> Trenger jeg no ekstra i tillegg til tar xzvf for og overskrive?
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, hvis du skal se et bilde på webben, så må du laste det ned og tolke det først. De aller fleste angrep fungerer på akkurat den måten, bortsett fra at det er Adobe Flash som er hovedsynderen.
<xt> Bluelight: nei
<Bluelight> Takk!
<Trond-> greit nok at det ligger en inaktiv synder på maskinen så lenge den ikke gjør skade fordi den trenger passordet
<Trond-> men mener direkte angrep
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, Ubuntu åpner ingen porter som kan utnyttes i en standard installasjon.
<jo-erlend_> for å si det litt enkelt, kan du si at det er unødvendig å ha en dørvakt hvis du ikke har noen dør.
<Trond-> jenter er pene, men datamaskiner er nødvendig. vi fjertes senere.
<jo-erlend_> ...
<Bluelight> Tar mv (flytte) kommandoen og overskriver også?
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> (Om du ikke bruker -i)
<Bluelight> Var det ja til meg?
<jo-erlend_> ja :)
<Bluelight> Takker!
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, jeg håper bare at det finnes noe i den versjonen som ikke finnes i pakken fra Ubuntu. Ellers har du kastet bort en god time. :)
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Det gjør ikke det, jeg sjekket det da Bluelight spurte først.
<jo-erlend_> smertefullt! :)
<Berge> teamspeak-server finnes i 2.0.24 i alle utgaver siden karmic.
<Berge> Hvilket får meg til å tro at den er hardt undervedlikeholdt.
<Bluelight> Jo, men jeg har en server.. Så jeg må ha det slik at TeamSpeak3 starter automatisk når serveren starter..
<Berge> Smertefullt å sjekkje?
<Berge> sjekke, sågar
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, ja?
<jo-erlend_> Berge, smertefullt å drive med sånt manuelt hvis man kan installere rett fra arkivene.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: ah, ja
<Berge> Jeg sa det òg. (-:
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, det er nøyaktig den samme programvaren, bare at Ubuntu gjør alt du driver med nå for deg. Helt automatisk og varsler deg hvis det er oppdateringer og sånt.
<Bluelight> Er det normalt at "application, Places, System" tar lang tid og få opp lista til? Meyen?
<Bluelight> Menyen?
<Berge> Nei.
<Bluelight> Det tar liksom et halvt sekund..
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, det er normalt hvis du akkurat har installert noe nytt. Men "lang tid" er nokså vagt.
<Berge> Et halvt sekunder ikke så lenge.
<Bluelight> Når jeg velger fra prefereces til administration så tar det ett sekund..
<Berge> Bluelight: Det er lagt inn en forsinkelse med vilje.
<Berge> Den er vel på 300ms, tipper jeg.
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, første gang du åpner menyen, kan det ta litt tid, for da lager den ikonene, laster inn og sånt. Senere skal det gå raskere. Er det sånn hele tiden?
<jo-erlend_> Berge, er det det? Hvorfor?
<Bluelight> Ja det er sånn hele tiden, men jeg har ikke grafikkdrivere da..
<jo-erlend_> dårlige drivere kan ha negativ innvirkning på sånt.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Fordi man ikke skal miste menyen om man slumper til å bevege musen utenfor menyen eller over en annen meny et kort øyeblikk.
<Berge> Jeg tror alle OSer har det.
<Bluelight> Forsøkte og bruke den driveren som var alternativ.. Men da kom det masse rar text når jeg boota og sånt, og PC'n ble super treg.. Særlig FTP overføring tok hundre ganger så lang tid..
<jo-erlend_> uh...Akkurat det siste der, høres rart ut synes jeg. Hvilket skjermkort har du?
<jo-erlend_> det er ATI, ikke sant? ;>
<Bluelight> ATI ja
<jo-erlend_> Radeon HD 4***?
<jo-erlend_> de holder på å fikse driverne sine, men det er noen som fremdeles er horribelt elendige.
<Bluelight> EAH4550
<jo-erlend_> Radeon HD 4550 ja. Tenkte meg det. Det er en av de verste :)
<Bluelight> Men det virker ikke som serveren min overskrev filene..
<jo-erlend_> fordi?
<Bluelight> NÃ¥r terminalen viser neste linje klar for inntasting av commando, betyr det at alt funka?
<jo-erlend_> ja.
<Bluelight> Når jeg logger på TS3 fåår jegg beskjed om at versjonen er gammel..
<Bluelight> Også står det at serveren er beta.. det skal ikke stemme..
<Bluelight> SÃ¥ noe har ikke funka.. :(
<jo-erlend_> wget http://ftp.4players.de/pub/hosted/ts3/releases/beta-22/teamspeak3-server_linux-amd64-3.0.0-beta22.tar.gz (Take also a look if a new version is out when you install your server)
<jo-erlend_> det ser ut som at det er meningen at det skal være beta.
<Bluelight> Ja, men de har en nyere versjon enn i den guiden..
<Bluelight> http://teamspeak.gameserver.gamed.de/ts3/releases/rc1/teamspeak3-server_linux-amd64-3.0.0-rc1.tar.gz
<jo-erlend_> og det var den du lastet ned?
<Bluelight> Ja
<jo-erlend_> har du restarta serveren etter at du oppdaterte?
<Berge> RC står gjerne for release candidate, som er en slags beta.
<Bluelight> Skal prøve en gang til.. brb
<Bluelight> Ja, har restarta..
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, hvis jeg var deg, ville jeg ha sjekket om det finnes et pakkearkiv for det. Kanskje noen har laget et PPA, eller at teamspeak selv har pakker for Ubuntu?
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: nei, det så dårlig ut.
<jo-erlend_> skikkelig harry.
<Kagee> jeg lette ganske lenge da en kamerat skulle ha in ts på min egen server
<Kagee> til slutt sa jeg "pokker heller, du får ta ansvaret for å holde den oppdatert selv"
<Berge> Ufri, kjedelig programvare. d-:
<jo-erlend_> er det ufritt også?!
<jo-erlend_> da er det jo like greit at det er en pest og en plage å forholde seg til :)
<si-m1> apt-get install mumble
<si-m1> fixed
<jo-erlend_> mumble er vel klienten?
<jo-erlend_> og er det kompatibelt med teamspeak?
<si-m1> er både server og klient
<si-m1> neppe
<Berge> «The next version of TeamSpeak[4] has been in development since 2004. It is a complete rewrite with many new features, but has had infrequent updates on the development blog, and was first estimated to be released in mid 2006. The first public release of the TeamSpeak 3 SDK[5] was on June 5, 2008, with the integrated solution in the MMO game Vendetta Online.»
<Berge> Høres ut som fin utvikling.
<jo-erlend_> rasende tempo! :)
<Bluelight> Ok, kan noen gjøre meg en kjempetjeneste?
<jo-erlend_> hehe, det er et skummelt spørsmål. Tror du noen tør å svare på det usett?
<Bluelight> Gi meg steg for steg oppskrift på hvordan jeg skal installere TS3 som jeg har installert via denne guiden: http://robert.penz.name/296/howto-install-teamspeak-3-server-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<Bluelight> Og si meg så hvordan jeg installerer slik dere mener er best..
<Berge> Tvilsomt.
<Bluelight> Foressten fikk jeg en feil når jeg forsøkte og flytte mappa nå.. Det stå, directory is not empty
<Berge> Vi (i alle fall jeg) gir ikke hjelp av typen gjør-sånn-og-sånn-og-sånn-ferdig.
<Bluelight> Oi, mente avinstallere det som var via guiden.
<Berge> Jeg hjelper veldig gjerne folk, men da som hjelp til selvhjelp.
<Berge> Om folk vil lære, strålende! Det kan jeg hjelpe med.
<Bluelight> Jammen, uff! Jeg skjønner ikke hvordan jeg gjør det.. Det er jo noe som er satt opp som autostart med script og greier.. Kan jeg bare slette brukeren teamspeak også blir alt borte?
<jo-erlend_> nei.
<Bluelight> Så jeg må formatere og re-installere Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend_> nei. :)
<Berge> Helst. (-:
<Bluelight> He he.. :-P
<jo-erlend_> seriøse programvareutviklere pleier å enten integrere seg med et pakkesystem, slik vi har i Ubuntu, eller å lage et uninstall-script.
<Bluelight> Ja, men jeg installerte det via den dumme guiden..
<Bluelight> Men ok, hvordan får jeg flytta filer til mapper som ikke er tomme da?
<Bluelight> Det må da gå ann?
<jo-erlend_> det er vel sannsynligvis fordi du ikke fant noen pakker for Ubuntu på teamspeaks hjemmesider og de ikke beskrev det på noen måte?
<Bluelight> Aha.. Jeg fant feilen..
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, du får paste det du har gjort til http://paste.ubuntu.com for eksempel. Det er vanskelig å gjette.
<jo-erlend_> se der du :)
<Bluelight> Men jeg får ikke overskrevet filene da..
<jo-erlend_> hvorfor ikke?
<Bluelight> Det står på mv command at mappen ikke er tom..
<Bluelight> Også nekter'n og flytte..
<Bluelight> Men problemet er at den pakker ut til en mappe inni den mappa det skal pakkes ut til..
<jo-erlend_> ja, altså for eksempel /opt/teamspeak/teamspeak når du trodde den skulle pakkes ut til /opt/teamspeak?
<Bluelight> Istedenfor /opt/ts3/fil.ch så blir det pakket ut til /opt/ts3/teamspeak3_beta_ditt_og_datt/fil.ch
<jo-erlend_> ok. Da kan du bytte til /opt/ts3/teamspeak3_beta_ditt_og_datt og kjøre mv * ..
<Bluelight> mv *?
<jo-erlend_> * betyr alt. ".." betyr mappen over den du er i.
<Bluelight> Kan du skrive eksempel commando?
<jo-erlend_> mv * ..
<jo-erlend_> "flytt alt i denne mappen til den mappen denne mappen tilhører".
<Bluelight> Åja.. Med prikkene, lol
<Bluelight> Men den nekter og overskrive hvis mappen ikke er tom?
<jo-erlend_> jeg er som sagt ikke helt sikker på hva du har prøvd å gjøre.
<Bluelight> Brukte wge, pakka ut. og prøver og flytte til /opt/ts3, det har jeg klart, men oppi en mappe som det skal være utenfor som sagt.. Og mulig mv * .. løser det, men jeg fikk en melding om at jeg ikke kan flytte filene dit fordi mappen ikke er tom..?
<Bluelight> wget*
<jo-erlend_> la meg si det sånn: funker det å bruke "mv * .."?
<Bluelight> Skal prøve
<Bluelight> Må jeg bruke cd for og gå inn i mappa?
<jo-erlend_> ja.
<Bluelight> Ok
<jo-erlend_> dvs; du kan gjøre det med absolutte stier isteden, men det blir mer å skrive.
<Bluelight> Da var det noen mapper det sto at jeg ikke kunne flytte til fordi de ikke var tomme.. Nye mapper som ikke var der før er der nå..
<Bluelight> SÃ¥ den komandoen overskriver ikke..
<Bluelight> Hvordan sletter jeg ting da..? Får ta og slette hele skiten og lagre på nytt
<jo-erlend_> det er en måte å gjøre det på :)
<jo-erlend_> jeg ville ha sjekket om det finnes et PPA først.
<Bluelight> Software center?
<Bluelight> Kan bare finne client, ikkke server..
<Bluelight> ikke*
<jo-erlend_> søk litt rundt på nettet etter "teamspeak ppa" eller noe sånt. Du legger først det inn i programvaresenteret og så installerer du.
<jo-erlend_> det er ikke sikkert at det finnes noe.
<Bluelight> Tror ikke det finnes..
<Bluelight> Men hvordan sletter jeg ting?
<jo-erlend_> sudo rm -Rf /opt/ts3
<Bluelight> PPA description; Install Teamspeak 3 from www.teamspeak.com
<jo-erlend_> vær _nøye_ med å skrive den kommandoen riktig.
<Berge> Ikke bruk -f?
<Berge> Sånn med mindre det er nødvendig.
<jo-erlend_> det er sant.
<Bluelight> SÃ¥ Sudo rm /opt/ts3/*
<jo-erlend_> dårlig vane.
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, du må ha -R
<jo-erlend_> og sudo skrives med liten s.
<Berge> -r er mer portabelt.
<Berge> Men ja.
<Bluelight> SÃ¥ for og slette det som er i mappe /opt/ts3 skriver jeg: sudo rm -r /opt/ts3/*
<Berge> Ja.
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, men la meg stille deg et spørsmål. Trenger du akkurat Teamspeak, eller vil du ha sånn type løsning, uten at Teamspeak i seg selv er viktig? Det finnes noe tilsvarende, som heter Mumble. Det får god omtale.
<Bluelight> Ja, jeg vil gjerne ha TeamSpeak3.. Er Mumble open Source?
<jo-erlend_> ja.
<jo-erlend_> også ligger det i arkivene, så du kan bare kjøre "sudo apt-get install mumble mumble-server", så får du både klient og server. Finnes noen greier for webting også. Jeg har liten egenerfaring med det, så ..
<jo-erlend_> men alle jeg har snakket med som bruker den typen tjenester, anbefaler Mumble. Ingen har anbefalt Teamspeak. Det behøver ikke å bety så veldig mye. Kan godt tenkes at de bare foretrekker fri programvare.
<jo-erlend_> men hvis det tar flere timer å installere teamspeak og det tar fire og et halvt minutt å installere mumble, så er det vel kanskje verdt et forsøk?
<Kagee> jeg skulle ha trykket knapp x (i dette tilfellet opp, ned, venstre,høyre) hvert 2. sekund i chromium. Har noen noen tips ?
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, var det ikke du som spurte om det der med å "spille av mus" en gang?
<Kagee> hmm, tror ikke det?
<jo-erlend_> hmm. Hva heter det igjen da.
<Bluelight> Ha ha.. Jeg klarte det..!!
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, xmacro kanskje?
<Bluelight> Etter litt sletting og sånt så funka det gitt..
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, heftig :)
<Bluelight> Føler meg som en Linux geek, lol
<Bluelight> Tusen takk for all hjelp! :-)
<Trond-> ja, virkelig fin kanal.
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, bare morsomt når folk faktisk lærer av det, noe du later til å gjøre :)
<Bluelight> He he..
<jo-erlend_> Bluelight, man er en veldig fin kommando. Prøv man man, for eksempel.
<Bluelight> Manual?
<jo-erlend_> jepp. Hvis du ikke helt husker hvordan en kommando skal brukes, så kan du bruke man kommando. man mv, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend_> du kan bruke man:kommando i firefox også, hvis jeg ikke husker helt feil.
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: ja, det ser ut som om jeg kan bruke xmacro. Det må litt scripting, til, men jeg tror jeg kan få det til å gjøre det jeg vil
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, det finnes flere sånne programmer.
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, gnee?
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: while true; do cat keyScript; done | xmacroplay :0
<jo-erlend_> høres bra ut hvis du vil at systemet ditt skal klikke skikkelig for deg. :)
<Kagee> den gjør det den skal
<jo-erlend_> så fint :)
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, det bordfestet... Husker du hvor mye plass det krever på baksiden? Altså, skrivebordet mitt står mot veggen. Må jeg trekke det langt ut for å bruke de?
<jo-erlend_> det?
<Trond-> http://pastebin.com/4ywu4UCa Terminal pasta 10.2
<jo-erlend_> ja, det var kanskje feil kanal, men hva med det?
<Trond-> skal være mindre enn 10
<jo-erlend_> a er mindre enn ti før du øker den.
<jo-erlend_> men hvis vi først har en #Python-no kanal, så kan vi vel ta det der.
<Sjefskoder> Hallojs, folkens ;) Har et lite "problem" her.. jeg bruker Zend Studio for å programmere og får idag helt plutslig ikke åpnet dette programmet lenger.. når jeg klikker på ikonet skjer det ingenting, når jeg prøve å åpne i terminal får jeg følgende feilmelding :: This Application has Unexpectedly Quit: Invocation of this Java Application has caused an InvocationTargetException. This application will now exit. (LAX)
<Sjefskoder> Hva betyr dette?
<Sakarias> har du oppdatert java i det siste?
<jo-erlend_> hehe... Er Zend Studio skrevet i Java?
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: http://www.flickr.com/photos/anderseinar/5776936004/in/photostream
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: eneste grunnen til at jeg har det så langt ut, er at bordfeste bumper borti en kant under bordet mitt
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: nyere zend studio er basert på eclipse
<jo-erlend_> Kagee, jeg skjønte det. Selve festet er ca 5mm eller noe?
<Kagee> ja, ca 5
<Sakarias> Kagee: irc-skjermen din?
<Kagee> foten står 4-5-6 cm inn på feste
<jo-erlend_> det ser bra ut. Tror jeg skal stikke bort og kjøpe en sånn i morgen.
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: og armfestet på foten er 1-2 cm
<Kagee> så, 5 mm
<Kagee> jo-erlend_: betyr det at jeg kan slette bildene fra flickr-profilen min ?
<jo-erlend_> ja :)
<jo-erlend_> er du så bluferdig at du ikke vil legge ut bilder av pekefingern din, eller har du bare liten plass? :)
<Kagee> det er så enkelt å laste opp til flick fra n900'en :)
<Kagee> fæle bilder :-P
<Kagee> laster bare opp "bra" bilder til flickr
<jo-erlend_> ja, med mindre den er inne til reparasjon pga et dårlig mikrousb-feste :)
<Kagee> fingeren er der så du skulle se tykkelsen
<jo-erlend_> jeg skjønte det og det hjalp :)
<Kagee> flickr har egnetlig et ganske godt album/sets/bukderedigeringsinterfjes
<Sjefskoder> hmm. tror ikke jeg har det.. oppdatert, altså.. Jepp, det er skrevet i java..
<jo-erlend_> finnes det en enkel kommando for å se når en pakke sist ble oppdatert,eller må man greppe loggene for det?
<jo-erlend_> hehe, denne hadde jeg heller ikke sett: http://xkcd.com/528/
<jo-erlend_> forøvrig litt interessant at jeg fant det i en tråd angående Kubuntu Mobile :>
<Sjefskoder> noen som har en løsning på mitt problem?
<xt> ser ut som ein feil med programmet ditt
<xt> vanskelig for oss å vite kva det skulle vere
<xt> google veit nok betre
<kjes> Sjefskoder: legg til strace før kommandoen for å starte det i terminal
<kjes> så får du litt info :-)
<xt> java, strace…:(
<Sjefskoder> det funket :) startet programmet å hele greia!! Tusen, tusen, tusen takk :)
<kjes> o_O
<kjes> uhm... \o/ I guess
<jo-erlend_> hehe
<jo-erlend_> spør en ekspert! :)
<xt> kjes, jaggu skilla du
<kjes> ja, dere ble imponert nå tenker jeg
<jo-erlend_> ikke bare litt :)
<jo-erlend_> hvordan du fikk til det, er hinsides min forstand vaffal! :)
<kjes> min og
<jo-erlend_> neste gang det dukker opp noen med et vanskelig problem, synes jeg at du skal be dem om å åpne gedit, skrive "vær så snill" og lukke det. Hvem vet, kanskje det funker? :)
<kjes> Skal du ikke se bort i fra
<Trond-> har ubuntu programvaresenter noe ala adobe illustrator ?
<Kagee> Trond-: Inkscape
<Trond-> kult. digger opensourece.
<Trond-> opensource
<Trond-> hmm skulle se på http://www.google.no/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CD8QFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.whitehouse.gov%2Fsites%2Fdefault%2Ffiles%2Frss_viewer%2Fbirth-certificate-long-form.pdf&rct=j&q=obama%20birth%20certificate&ei=ZOPjTcTxMs_rsgayxuz1BQ&usg=AFQjCNH95Y5QelakmiK1w43Kjv0lXyHMdg&cad=rja pga http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barack_Obama_citizenship_conspiracy_theories men Inkscape viser ingen layers
<Kagee> Trond-: den url'en er for lang til at jeg får åpnet den (screen kutter lange ord)
<blaamann> Trond-: Er ikke det der en vanlig PDF?
<Trond-> http://whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
<Trond-> vet ikke hvorfor den kopierte google link
<Trond-> hvis du ikke leste resten så ville jeg sjekke layers, men Inkscape viser ingen layers i den fila.
<Kagee> det er jo en vanlig pdf. illustrator/inkscape er for svg/vektorgrafikk
<Kagee> jeg tror kanskje Scriblus kan gjøre det du vil
<Kagee> http://www.scribus.net/canvas/Scribus
<blaamann> Trond-:  Ok, det er forklart på wikipedia ser jeg med lenka til http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/265767/pdf-layers-obamas-birth-certificate-nathan-goulding
<Trond-> fine fonter i ubuntu
<Trond-> scribus sier det er ikke akseptabelt format
 * Kagee er en gris
<Trond-> enkelte teite programmer som ikke er eksplisitt laget for linux/distroer finner ikke harddiskene mine, kun Home.
<Kagee> frell
<Kagee> *memo to self: lås pc'en n man har besøk*
<Trond-> får bare prøve meg frem med forskjellige programmer da
<jo-erlend_> Trond-, hva slags programmer er det?
<jo-erlend_> kjører du dem i Wine?
<Trond-> buhu kan ikke join #electronics
<Trond-> forskjellige pdf programmer fra ubuntu programvaresenter
<jo-erlend_> pdf-programmer fra ubuntu programvaresenter som ikke kan se hele filsystemet? Glem det. Da gjør du noe feil.
<Trond-> de ser jo ut som de er designa for win95 når jeg trykker open file
<jo-erlend_> og?
<jo-erlend_> få se et screenshot.
<Trond-> sikkert derfor
<jo-erlend_> ikke tale om. Jeg tror det ikke før jeg får se det.
<Trond-> pdfsam vil jo ikke starte en gang
<Trond-> http://i.imgur.com/bvCyn.png
<Trond-> look in / og /home og /home/trond
<jo-erlend_> det ser da ut som at den har full tilgang til filsystemet?
<jo-erlend_> ja?
<Trond-> jeg har harddisker
<jo-erlend_> ja?
<Trond-> åja
<jo-erlend_>  /media
<blaamann> bt.no
<blaamann> Oops
<blaamann> Beklager. Vinduet mitt her vil ikke slippe fokus :-)
<jo-erlend_> heherlig.
<Trond-> pdf editor fant layers, men veldig rotet. den lister ikke opp, må jo trykke meg i hel for å finne frem til et eneste layer.
<jo-erlend_> jeg slipper heldigvis å drive med pdf-redigering. Det nærmeste jeg kommer, er at jeg lagrer til PDF fra andre dokumentformater.
<Trond-> f* j* kinesere og dere gold selling spam and scam and phishing fengselsfugler
<Trond-> har blitt bombadert etter jeg slutta å spille world of warcraft
<Trond-> dumme reg greie
<Trond-> får ikke noe passord
<Trond-> da er det to kanaler jeg ikke kan joine som jeg har lyst til
<brik> passord skrev du inn når du registrerte
<brik> dersom du mener bekreftelsesmail, sjekk spam?
<Trond-> kanskje gmail er ultratrege
<brik> tvilsomt
<brik> skrev du riktig mail?
<brik> og i rett rekkefølge?
<Trond-> aner ikke. de på #freenode kan ikke oppgi hvilke email adresse jeg registrerte med.
<brik> nei men du kan gi dem mailen du tror du registrete med
<brik> og spør om det er riktig
<Trond-> http://www.klikk.no/foreldre/foreldreogbarn/article541108.ece Digitalt brettspill
<Trond-> Youtube loader mye tregere på eksterne sider...
<Trond-> woa mange rundt omkring som fikk den
<Trond-> <mrmist> If you give me an address I can send mail to anything that matches it, but I can't tell you *if* anything matches it
<brik> Trond-: do that then
<Trond-> endelig fikk jeg mail
<brik> :)
<jo-erlend_> uh... Får man mail med passord fra freenode nå? Jeg trodde det bare var en bekreftelse du måtte svare på innen et par dager eller noe?
<brik> stemmer
<Trond-> gidder ikke regge. navnet gjaldt Trond--
<Trond-> både Trond og Trond- er opptatt
<Trond-> FÃ¥r heller finne meg et nerdenavn etterhvert
<jo-erlend_> men du behøver ikke å vente på den mailen før du får status som identifisert?
<Trond-> blir vanskelig siden _Tron_d er allerede ganske nerdete
<brik> sikker på at det ikke er du som registrerte trond-?
<jo-erlend_> er det?
<Trond-> sikkert, men da har jeg oppgitt feil/falsk email.
<jo-erlend_> jeg har liksom aldri ansett Trond for å være et veldig nerdete nick.
<brik> hm nei, nesten 2 år siden
<jo-erlend_> hehe... Farlig å oppgi email-adresse på freenode? :)
<Trond-> <- away spise
<Trond-> Herman Hedning
<Trond-> Hva er dette? http://www.elektronikknett.no/id/4032
<Kagee> Trond-: lurer du på hva  MPLAB er for noe ?
<Mogget> Har han logget av?
<Sakarias> hvem?
<Mogget> Hvem tror du?
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> 23:15:16 <-- Trond- (~trond@158.81-167-232.customer.lyse.net) has quit (Ping timeout: 246 seconds)
<Sakarias> den?
<Mogget> Takk.
<Mogget> Jeg er overbevist om at han er en spambot.
<Mogget> designet til å spørre om alt og spamme med nonsence :P
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> intelegent programmert da
<Mogget> mhm
#ubuntu-no 2011-05-31
<kjes> Mogget: Den fyren er rett og slett utrolig
<jo-erlend> apropos... Jeg synes det er fint at vi har fått stabile boter her, sånn at i vet at vi bare kan slå opp på webben hvis vi har gått glipp av et møte eller noe sånt...
<Trond-> hvorfor starter xchat med charset tis-620?
<Trond-> øæå
<jo-erlend_> Trond--, du kan stille det inn i nettverksdialogen.
<jo-erlend_> altså: Xchat > Network list.
<Trond--> ja, fant ut av den der.
<Trond--> huff jeg har gravd meg ned i så mye stoff nå at jeg får ikke gjort noe annet -)
<jo-erlend_> jeg kan vel kanskje sette meg inn i det.
<xt> Trond--: men det ser jo ut som du treng det
<xt> så det er bra.
<jo-erlend_> ja, bare det ikke fører til analyseparalyse så. Det er det som er faren ved å begynne med for mange ting samtidig.
<Trond--> ser ut som jeg treng det?
<jo-erlend_> Trond--, tror han mener at du har mye å lære hvis du skal nå de målene du har snakket om, å forstå datamaskiner og programmering.
<Berge> Trond--: Det kan virke som om du har et potensiale for kompetanseøkning.
<xt> jo-erlend_: er "analyseparalyse" eit ord? Virka veldig oppkonstruert
<xt> Trond--: ja.
<Trond--> jeg starter jo i fra bunnen av når det gjelder programmering og elektronikk i oppbygging fra start av en computer til ferdig produkt
<Berge> Hva betyr analyseparalyse?
<jo-erlend_> xt, tja. "Analysis paralysis" er et velkjent uttrykk. Jeg bare fornorsket det. :)
<xt> alle startar frå botnen, Trond-- :)
<jo-erlend_> Berge, at ressursene man bruker på å velge hva man skal gjøre, overstiger den jobben man faktisk skal gjøre, sånn at man ikke får gjort noen ting.
<Trond--> jeg skal bl.a. sjekke hvilke pensum bøker de bruker i vg for elektronikk og gå igjennom. kanskje kjøpe meg ting og tang og fikle og mekke med.
<Trond--> analyseparalyse = overanalysere
<jo-erlend_> Trond--, er du interessert i elektronikk for elektronikkens skyld, eller for å forstå datamaskiner?
<xt> Trond--: ah, så du er ungdomsskuleeleve?
<Trond--> hovedsaklig datamaskiner, og roboter.
<Trond--> det er min nye hobbyu
<Berge> Jeg kan anbefale språk som hobby. Det er også spennende.
<jo-erlend_> Trond--, ok. Da ville jeg ha holdt meg unna elektronikk foreløpig. En av de tingene et operativsystem gjør, er å abstrahere bort detaljene om datamaskinen. Linux er spesielt god på det. Hvis du i tillegg velger et språk som Python, abstraherer du i stor grad bort operativsystemet også. Da kommer du på et så høyt nivå at elektronikken er irrelevant, men du lærer mye om logikken som alle systemer baserer seg på. Så kan du
<jo-erlend_>  heller fordype deg mer og mer etterhvert som du føler at du får forutsetninger for å forstå.
 * xt abstraherer bort jo-erlend_
<Berge> En bach.
<abach> én om gangen.
<Berge> Og nå er det abach, ikke Johan Sebastian?
<abach> *myse*
<abach> noe sånt
<Trond--> hvorfor er 8 i "8(1+2)" inni parantesen?
<Trond--> den er ikke skrevet inni parantesen, men regelen sier den er det når man skriver det slik.
<Kagee> Trond--: 8 er utenfor parantesen
<Trond--> det blir 8+16 ikke 8+3
<xt> blir det ikkje 81 + 82?
<Trond--> metoden er at paranteser skal regnes ut først
<Trond--> men her er 8 en del av parantesen selv om den står uteforbi
<Kagee> woot?
<Kagee> det der blir 8*3
<Kagee> eller ...
<Kagee> hang on
<xt> Kagee: woot er ikkje eit spørreord :)
<Trond--> ah
<xt> Kagee: hang on? :)
 * xt henger.
<Trond--> ja, man kan altså regne det ut på to måter.
<si-m1> basic math, use the calculator
<Trond--> 8*3 ble feil som jeg skrev
<Trond--> for det er egentlig et usynlig gangetegn der -)
<Kagee> http://matematikk.org/_voksne/artikkel/vis.html?tid=67637&within_tid=67532
<Kagee> det er enten 8*3 eller 8*1 + 8*2
<Trond--> ja
<Kagee> resultatet er uansett 24
<Trond--> 8+3 mente jeg ble feil
<Trond--> 8*3 er riktig
<Kagee> ja, så klart det er et gangetegn der
<Kagee> men 8 er fortsatt ikke inne i parantesen
<Kagee> xt: nå kan du slippe
<Trond--> nei, bare en måte å tenke på, fordi utregningen ser egentlig slik ut 8*1 + 8*2
<xt> Kagee :)
<Kagee> utregningen er 8(1+2), som også kan skrives 8 * (1+2)
<Kagee> Dersom du ikke løser opp paratesen er løsningen 8 * 3
<Sjefskoder> Noen fler kloke hoder her idag da ;) For en stund siden i Firefox fire fikk jeg spørsmålet om jeg ville at firefox skulle huske innloggingsinformasjon og jeg takket nei... noe jeg angrer idag.. er det mulig å få FF til å spørre om dette igjen i samme nettside?
<Kagee> Dersom du løser opp paratensen er løsningen 8*1 + 8*2
<Trond--> kommer ann på hva man legger i det. 8*3 har jo løst opp parantesen
<Kagee> Trond--: 8 er aldri "inne i" parantesen. Det blir helt feil måte å si det på, eller et helt annet regnestykke. Ref det jeg akkurat har skrevet.
<Kagee> Trond--: nei, der er parantesen løst opp. Det kan også skrives 8 * (3), som igjen er 8 * 3
<Trond--> haha les hva du skriver
<Trond--> først skrev du ikke så skriver du jo
<xt> Trond--, hald deg on-topic, takk.
<Kagee> Forskjellen på å løse opp parantesen eller ikke blir mye mer synlig når man begynner med algebra
<Trond--> jeg fikk beskjed om å holde kjeft og å snakke ubuntu nå
<xt> du har feil uansett
<si-m1> Sjefskoder: innstillinger -> tryggleik -> passord -> unntak
<Trond--> hæ?
<Kagee> Trond--: jeg anbefaler deg å poste problemet ditt her http://www.diskusjon.no/index.php?showtopic=380500&st=0
<Trond--> xt, hva var feil?
<Sjefskoder> si-m1, Tusen takk :)
<si-m1> np
<si-m1> hadde behov for den selv, hadde bare vært for lat til å lete
<Trond--> Jeg har gått igjennom en del linux-magasiner på nettet, og samtlige var kjedelige. kanskje bare jeg som ikke forstår alt som gjør det.
<Trond--> står der*
<Kagee> Trond--: har du testet Linux Format ?
<Trond--> #1 source å, nei skal se på den nå
<Trond--> er mythtv stream fra internett ?
<Mogget> Finnes det en måte man kan tvinge igjennom større minne pager gjennom /proc?
<Mogget> Slik at man kan teste live prestasjoner på hva som er best
<xt> "minne pager" - kva er det ?
<Mogget> En page? Det er en avsatt størrelse plass som er mappet til en virtuell page i OS.
<Mogget> Denne pagen kan eksistere på et hviklet som helst medium, derfor spesifiserte jeg at det skulle være i minne
<Kagee> The function getpagesize() returns the number of bytes in a page, where a "page" is the thing used where it says in the description of  mmap(2) that files are mapped in page-sized units.
<Mogget> Kagee: Er det meg du skrev det til?
<xt> Mogget: page size er ikkje noko du tuner.
<Berge> Mogget: Linux støtter flere page sizes.
<Berge> Men du må rekomplikere for å endre dem.
<Mogget> Berge: takker. Det var det jeg lurte på :D
<Berge> Mogget: Du vil ikke endre det med mindre du vet veldig godt hva du gjør.
<Berge> PAGESIZE er typsik 4k eller 8k, avhengig av arkitektur.
<Mogget> Berge: Jeg bare leste et skriv på google om at man kunne forbedre prestasjoner meget på maskiner designet til video ved å øke fra stanndard 8k til 12k
<xt> og linux har uansett hugepages for sære behov
<Berge> xt: mm, om CPUen er hipp.
<Berge> Mogget: Og Google vet veldig godt hva de gjør.
<Kagee> NAME=/home/hildenae/bin/sdc/dns-`date +%Y-%m-%d-%H-%M`.log
<Kagee> dig www.portalbank.no >> $NAME
<Kagee> dig www2.portalbank.no >> $NAME
<Kagee> dig @ns1.sdcwebhotel.dk www.portalbank.no >> $NAME
<xt> Mogget: du vil ikkje gjere det.
<xt> Mogget: du er på feil spor.
<Kagee> pasta litt mer enn planlagt - men det vil skrives til filene selv om gid feiler ?
<Berge> xt: …med mindre du vet veldig godt hva du gjør.
<Kagee> *gid
<Kagee> *dig
<Berge> Men om du må spørre, vet du overhodet ikke det (-:
<Berge> Kagee: Ja.
<xt> Berge: kva var feil i det eg sa?
<Berge> xt: Ingenting. Jeg utdyper.
<Mogget> Berge, xt: Dette er for eksperimentering for meg selv. Så om jeg failer så failer jeg.
 * xt er i mot det.
<xt> Mogget, bruk tida di på noko betre
<Mogget> Jeg gjør det for å ha det morro, ikke for å bruke det i produksjons systemer etc.
<Mogget> xt: har du noe med hvordan jeg bruker tiden min?
<xt> Mogget, har lov å komme med forslag
<xt> du står fritt til å ignorere
<Mogget> ja ok.
<Kagee> Mogget: er du syk ?
 * Kagee er overrasket over irritert Mogget 
<xt> Kagee, nokon program skriv "feil" til stderr i staden for stdout
<xt> Kagee, kanskje det du lurte på?
<xt> syntax for både stderr og stdout er vel &>>
<xt> spørs kva du vil
<Berge> Du kan også redirigere kun stderr med 2>
<Kagee> xt: jeg skulle ha sjekka dnsserverne hver time
<Kagee> så scriptet kjører i crontab hver time
<Berge> Kagee: Da kan du sjekke returkoden til dig.
<Berge> Litt avhengig av hva du vil sjekke, ifos.
<Berge> iofs
<Kagee> if != 0 echo "sjekk denne loggen, noe skjedde feil" ?
<Berge> Definer feil.
<Berge> Er NXDOMAIN en feil hos deg?
<Berge> Er SERVFAIL?
<Berge> Hva om tilkoblingen timer ut?
<Kagee> alt som ikke returnerer en ipadresse
<Berge> dig +short www.portalbank.no A @8.8.8.8
<Berge> F.eks.
<Berge> SÃ¥ kan du sjekke om det ikke kommer noe.
<Berge> Om du skal være fancy, kan du alltids ta vare på alt dig sier.
<Berge> R=$(dig www.portalbank.no A @8.8.8.8); echo $R | grep -qvE "^;|^$" || echo Ingen A fra 8.8.8.8; echo $R >> /var/log/hvornåloggfilener.log
<Berge> Utestet og fint.
<xt> drycoding - the best kind of coding
<Berge> Mulig grepen ikke er optimal.
<Kagee> hmm, takk, skal endre den senere :)
<Berge> grepen matcher alltid, så det funker ikke.
<Kagee> :-/
<jo-erlend_> apropos.. finnes det noe ferdig verktøy for å se når en pakke sist ble oppgradert?
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Lokalt?
<jo-erlend_> ja.
<Berge> Eller i arkivene?
<Berge> Med oppgradert mener du installert?
<Berge> dpkg-query kan.
<Berge> iirc
<Berge> Ellers kan du jo sjekke mtime på /var/lib/dpkg/info/$pakke.list
<jo-erlend_> det hender jo noen ganger at det plutselig oppstår problemer man ikke har hatt før og da kan det være greit å sjekke om pakken ble oppdatert nylig.
<Berge> Åh, dpkg.log?
<Berge> Du tenker for feilsøking og ikke programmatisk sjekke?
<jo-erlend_> jeg vet at det logges, men jeg lurte på om det fantes noen switch for det i apt-get eller noe sånt.
<Berge> Kagee: Du må la være å ha -q på den første grep-en og sjekke resultatet av den. Eller noe slikt.
<Berge> Kagee: Men det er vel et ugangspunkt.
<Kagee> Berge: notert
<Berge> Kagee: Det finnes mer grundige ting for å overvåke DNS.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, den er fin, den loggen der. Men den viser ikke om noe ble installert som en oppgradering av en eksisterende pakke eller om det er en ny installasjon?
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Jo.
<Berge> grep upgrade /var/log/dpkg.log
<jo-erlend_> ah. Den viser begge deler ja. Kjempefint. :)
<jo-erlend_> det er endel dobbeltoppføringer i den loggen. Hva kommer det av, vet du det?
<jo-erlend_> mange identiske oppføringer på rad, faktisk.
<Berge> Ingen dobbeltoppføringer hos meg.
<Berge> MÃ¥lt slik: grep upgrade /var/log/dpkg.log | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr
<jo-erlend_> 2011-05-31 08:02:27 status unpacked libpam-modules 1.1.2-2ubuntu8.2 <-- jeg har ni av den på rad.
<Berge> åh, for status
<Berge> Jeg vet ikke.
<Berge> Kanskje hver operasjon i dpkg logger status.
<jo-erlend_> ja, det ser ut til at det bare er status.
<jo-erlend_> det betyr ingenting. Jeg bare ble nysgjerrig da jeg så på loggen :)
<Berge> http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2008/08/how-to-show-apt-log-history.html har noe hacks for å bla i loggen, fwiw
<jo-erlend_> takk skal du ha.
<Berge> apt har egen history.log òg.
<jo-erlend_> ja.
<jo-erlend_> dpkg sin er vel å foretrekke? Jeg vet ikke om ubuntu programvaresenter bruker apt, men de bruker helt sikkert dpkg, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend_> eller er apt loggen også felles for apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, etc?
<Berge> Ingen anelse.
<Berge> Jeg håper det d-:
<Sakarias> er ikke alle de der, et frontend til dpkg ?
<jo-erlend_> jo, såvidt jeg har forstått.
<Berge> Jo.
<Berge> Dvs, apt er et rammeverk som bygger på dpkg.
<Berge> Med ting som avhengigheter, konfliktløsing, nedlasting.
<Trond--> jeg gadd ikke skifte nick alikelevel. -- bruker jeg siden det var det --help bruker i terminalen ,P
 * Malin_ håper R1-eksamen gikk greit i dag
<mattis> R1?
<kjes> http://www.google.no/search?q=R1&oe=utf-8&rls={moz:distributionID}:{moz:locale}:{moz:official}&client=firefox&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ei=dRHlTalR0ZWzBs3wiYEG&ved=0CEUQsAQ&biw=1495&bih=972
<jo-erlend> er det bare bildekvaliteten som påvirkes av forskjellen mellom htmi, dvi og vga?
<jo-erlend> eller har det innvirkning på maks oppløsning og hastighet også?
<Kagee> oppløsning: ja
<Kagee> og du mener nok hdmi
<jo-erlend> heh, jeg gjør nok det. :)
<jo-erlend> oisann...
<jo-erlend> unity likte virkelig ikke at jeg koblet til en ny skjerm
<Kagee> :-/
<jo-erlend> ikke nesten engang, gitt.
<jo-erlend> brb
<kjes> haha
<Malin_> mattis, R1 er det som tidligere het 2MX
<Malin_> matematikk med andre ord
<osse> Noen som vet hvor "cachen" av bakgrunnsbildene ligger? Altså, listen over filer som skal vises i dialogen hvor man velger bakgrunnsbilde
<jo-erlend> støtter Chrome Ogg Vorbis?
<Kagee> ja _tror_ det
<jo-erlend> æsj. Da jeg flyttet, klarte jeg å løsne tab-knappen på tastaturet mitt, som jeg er så glad i. Nå har jeg sittet i over to timer for å få den på plass igjen, uten å lykkes. Det er det som er ulempen med fancy tastaturer. :(
<kjes> hva slags tastatur?
<jo-erlend> http://www.productwiki.com/logitech-illuminated-keyboard/
<jo-erlend> jeg gir opp :(
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hadde du brukt mitt yndlingstastatur, hadde jeg spurt deg om du hadde festet den fancy bøylen bak knappen riktig (IBM Model M)
<jo-erlend> Kagee, det er jo det som er problemet. Jeg får enten festet bøylen til tastaturet eller knappen til bøylen. Ikke begge deler.
<Kagee> du må bare ... holde en bak framm opp ned
<Trond--> samme tastatur som jeg har
<Trond--> men neste gang kjøper kjeg trådløst
<Trond--> datamus også
<Trond--> Synes fonten har vokst i chatteboksen...
<jo-erlend> trådløst tastatur er det aller siste jeg vil ha.
<Trond--> hvorfor det?
<jo-erlend> så mange grunner at jeg ikke har lyst til å gå inn på det engang.
<jo-erlend> en av dem er at jeg pleier å programmere.
<Trond--> hvis det er lang batteritid så ser jeg ikke noe ulemper med trådløst
<jo-erlend> hvor mange har du hatt?
<Trond--> husker ikke. hvertfall 1.
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke hvor fort du skriver, men for min del, har jeg aldri vært borte i ett trådløst tastatur som ikke hopper over tegn jeg skriver eller som skriver flere av gangen. Det er temmelig viktig for meg at jeg vet at det jeg skriver, faktisk er det som dukker opp på skjermen. Når jeg må sitte og rette hele tiden, så blir jeg så frustrert og da får jeg ikke konsentrert meg.
<Trond--> ja, det problemet hadde jeg bare når jeg spilte fps spill -P
<Trond--> http://stiv2k.info/files/screenshots/trillian_20070207.jpg artig desktop
<jo-erlend> eldgammel compiz-plugin?
<jo-erlend> det tastaturet kommer til å møte hammeren før uka er omme.
<Trond--> hvorfor ikke prøve de "bøyde" tastaturene
<Trond--> http://www.everythingusb.com/microsoft_natural_ergonomic_keyboard_4000.html
<Trond--> ergonomisk heter det visst
<jo-erlend> ja. Det tastaturet der er i hvertfall uaktuelt.
<jo-erlend> naboen kom akkurat og spurte meg om Skype. Hun snakket med kjæresten sin og han hørtes ut som om han var på den internasjonale romstasjonen. Er det et vanlig problem med Skype?
<mattis> at samtalepartneren er på ISS? relativt skjeldent ;)
<jo-erlend> ja, det vil jeg tro. :)
<mattis> de gangene jeg har «skypet» så har problemet ligget i mikrofonene/os-et
<mattis> hvis det har vært litt dårlig båndbredde, så har det hakket
<Kagee> jo-erlend: si meg, hvordan høres det ut å snakke med noen på ISS ?
<jo-erlend> en blanding mellom russisk og dansk, hørt under vann.
<jo-erlend> når jeg gjør om på innstillinger i skjermer, med Unity kjørende, så spretter det opp en boks: "Ser dette bra ut?". Jeg måtte flire litt. Der er det _mye_ å gjøre.
<jo-erlend> brb
<mattis> det er blitt så mye kakepynt på Ubuntu at jeg måtte migrere tilbake til Debian
<jo-erlend> hehe, det er jo helt sprøtt.
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... Det tar fem sekunder å bytte i Ubuntu. Hvor lang tid brukte du på å bytte til Debian?
<jo-erlend> brb
<mattis> mulig det hadde noe med 4 dist-upgrader å gjøre :p
<jo-erlend> mattis, hva er det egentlig du reagerer på?
<jo-erlend> det er jo først og fremst effektiviteten jeg liker ved Unity, ikke at det er pent å se på, selvom det ikke er noen uting.
<mattis> tja, jeg liker å ha så lite som mulig installert
<jo-erlend> ...?
<mattis> så jeg installerer bare basesystemet på debian, og så legger på kun de pakkene jeg trenger
<mattis> det er kanskje litt vrangskap også ;)
<jo-erlend> ja, det høres sånn ut. :)
<jo-erlend> spesielt hvis du bytter til debian for å gjøre det.
<mattis> også har jeg alltid problemer med vmware på Ubuntu
<mattis> og problemer med skjermkortet på siste versjon av ubuntu
<jo-erlend> åj, det var spennende. Mener du at Debian er bedre på drivere enn Ubuntu?
<mattis> tipper maskinen min ikke likte den nyeste versjonen av driverene
<mattis> debian er jo ofte litt mer konservativ
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg må stort sett bruke proprietære drivere uansett. Bortsett fra på laptopene mine. Der har jeg faktisk ikke hatt behov for å styre med drivere overhodet på flere år.
<mattis> ingen av delene virket på nyeste versjon av Ubuntu her lenger
<jo-erlend> prøvde du bare unity, eller andre shells også?
<mattis> selv om det virket flott de 3-4 versjonene før der
<mattis> jo-erlend: det var plain gnome
<jo-erlend> sånt er jo harry.
<mattis> bare jeg har rett oppløsning, nok minne og en konsoll, så er jeg fornøyd
<jo-erlend> jeg synes den retningen Ubuntu beveger seg i når det gjelder bruk av tastatur, er veldig spennende.
<jo-erlend> jeg har alltid følt at det har vært en svakhet i gnome.
<mattis> ah
<mattis> jeg har ikke mus på mediapcen min, så jeg har lært de fleste snarveiene
<mattis> men det er klart de kunne gjort det bedre
<jo-erlend> å bytte mellom programmer med super+num, for eksempel... Herlig. super+numX2 for å vise alle vinduene til programmet. Hvis vi nå bare får alt+num navigering i spread views og muligheten til å omorganisere på samme måte som i launcheren, så begynner det virkelig å rocke.
<mattis> har for vane å fordele programmene utover flere workspaces, så alt-tab og ctrl-alt-piltast dekker mine behov
<jo-erlend> trykke, trykke, trykke, trykke. Alt+tab er en funksjon jeg aldri kommer til å savne.
<mattis> trikset er å ikke ha for mange vinduer i et workspace ;)
<jo-erlend> minner meg litt om argumentasjonen til apple-folket, da Iphone bare kunne kjøre fire programmer samtidig :)
<mattis> jeg sa ikke at du ikke kunne ha mange programmer oppe, jeg sa ikke mange programmer i samme workspace
<jo-erlend> jeg synes ikke navigeringen mellom vinduer skal begrense hvor mange vinduer du kan ha åpne samtidig.
<mattis> så man får partisjonert dem
<mattis> jeg føler meg skitten når du sammenligner meg med en apple fanboy
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår fremdeles ikke hvorfor det er bedre å bla vindu for vindu enn å hoppe direkte til det vinduet du vil ha.
<mattis> får du opp en z*y oversikt over vinduene
<mattis> hvor du velger vindu med piltastene?
<jo-erlend> ja, hvis du vil. Hvis jeg trykker super+44, så får jeg opp alle terminalene jeg kjører og kan velge mellom dem med piltastene. Det er der jeg skulle ønske at jeg kunne bruke alt+num for å velge en bestemt terminal.
<jo-erlend> ... bestemt vindu, altså.
<mattis> må nok prøve selv engang
<jo-erlend> jeg synes akkurat det der er veldig fint i Unity. Jeg synes linsene også fungerer godt. For ikke å snakke om at vi endelig har blitt kvitt systray.exe-problemet.
<jo-erlend> fint det at man kan flytte vinduene på rutenettet med nummertaster også, sånn at ctrl+alt+1 flytter det i nederste venstre hjørne, c-a+9 til øvre høyre, etc. Det er mye fint.
<jo-erlend> hehe, i likhet med Ubuntu One, gjenstår det bare at det fungerer som det skal :)
<mattis> fancy
<mattis> jeg har nok litt konservativ selv
<mattis> hadde en periode der jeg ikke hadde X installert :p
<jo-erlend> jeg også. Jeg kaller det åttitallet. :)
<mattis> hehe
<mattis> nittitallet for min del
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, det var vel store deler av nittitallet som gikk med uten X også. Jeg begynte å bruke det i 1998, tror jeg. Med RH 5.
<mattis> jeg begynte linux-karrieren min med RH 4.5 husker jeg
<mattis> og Slackware 3.something
<jo-erlend> tror første debian-baserte distroen jeg prøvde var Warty. Før det var det Redhat, Mandrake og Fedora Core. Morsomt å tenke tilbake... Det er ganske mye som har skjedd... Apropos Unity :)
<Trond--> var de tekstbaserte den gangen ?
<mattis> mm
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> dvs, jo.
<Trond--> da er du ikke en gammel traver
<Trond--> -)
<jo-erlend> vel... Jeg husker da Windows 1 kom på markedet.
<jo-erlend> jeg brukte GEM før det. Så jeg har vel vært med en liten stund, selvom "gammel" naturligvis er et relativt begrep.
<Trond--> trodde du var student jeg
<jo-erlend> jeg aner for det første ikke hvor du har det fra, for det andre forstår jeg ikke hvorfor du sier det nå.
<mattis> jo-erlend: hvor gammel er du?
<jo-erlend> mattis, nærmer meg min første milliard.
<Trond--> du skrev naboen kom og spurte om Skype tidligere. hørtes ut som du bodde i en studentbolig.
<mattis> jo-erlend: et bein i graven ;)
<jo-erlend> skal nok få dratt noen millioner til i hvertfall :)
<Trond--> hvilken enhet da?
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg nettopp sa at jeg nærmer meg én milliard, så kan du jo prøve å gjette.
<Trond--> nærmer deg 1 milliard og har noen millioner igjen å leve.... har du kreft?
<jo-erlend> jeg sa "i hvertfall".
<Trond--> ration er veldig liten
<Trond--> det er tusen millioner i en milliard
<jo-erlend> ja, i Norge så.
<Trond--> det betyr?
<jo-erlend> det betyr at en amerikansk billion dollars er langt mindre enn en billion norske kroner.
<Trond--> du drar den så langt at det er ingen sammenheng lenger
<elzapp> finne dt billion på norsk?
<elzapp> err
<jo-erlend> en billion er tusen milliarder.
<elzapp> finnes det...
<elzapp> okay
<jo-erlend> i USA er det tusen millions i en billion.
<Trond--> elzapp, http://www.oljefondet.no
 * citoyen derimot, fylte 20 i år
<citoyen> rene ungkuen sammenlignet med jo-erlend altså
<jo-erlend> citoyen, gjorde du det eller? Trodde du var et par år eldre enn meg?
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Jeg spesifiserte heller ikke måleenheten ;)
<elzapp> trond: hva skjuler seg i den flash'en?
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> citoyen, men nå ble jeg nysgjerrig .Hvilken enhet brukte du der? ;)
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Det burde du klare å regne deg fram til, synes jeg :P
<citoyen> du vet jo omtrentlig hvor gammel jeg er, og hva de mest aktuelle måleenhetene er
<jo-erlend> ja, du sier noe der. :)
<elzapp> hvis jeg skal være pirkete, og det skal jeg jo, så er det vel tallsystem, og ikke måleenhet det er snakk om, citoyen
<citoyen> elzapp: Det har du helt rett i
<citoyen> jeg unnskylder meg med at det er sent og jeg ikke har drukket kaffe siden før lunsj
<jo-erlend> hehe, den låner jeg! :)
<jo-erlend> citoyen, få fasit. Jeg har nok spørsmål i hodet :)
<citoyen> jo-erlend: hex
<jo-erlend> haha, jeg hengte meg opp i sekunder. :)
<citoyen> :P
<elzapp> du får bruke citoyen sin unnskyldning
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde på følelsen at det ville føre til panneklask.
<citoyen> nei, nå er det på tide å ta inn over seg mangelen på kaffe
<citoyen> leggetid!
<jo-erlend> ja, det er det her og.
<Trond--> kaffe og leggetid hehe
<jo-erlend> citoyen, men takk... Da har jeg fått enda et rundt tall i arsenalet :)
<Trond--> dere er 35-40 år gamle forresten
<jo-erlend> flink i matematikk du? :)
<jo-erlend> 1000000000 / (86400*365) = ?
<Malin_> jeg er ikke mellom 35 og 40... :)
<Trond--> jeg gjetta meg frem
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> hei Malin_. :)
<Malin_> hei jo-erlend :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-01
<Trond--> Hvorfor har to eksterne harddisker byttet plass når jeg sjekker dem i programmene Nautilus og når jeg sjekker dem i Arkivhåndtering?
<Berge> Byttet plass?
<jo-erlend> bruker den ene stor forbokstav i label og den andre liten?
<Trond--> nei, de er like.
<Berge> Da er det litt tilfeldig.
<jo-erlend> hva legger du egentlig i  "byttet plass"?
<Trond--> i det ene programmet er de plassert A og B, mens i det andre programmet er de plassert B og A
<Trond--> for å si det med kompass-plassering, nord og sør er blitt sør og nord
<Berge> Og de har eksakt samme navn?
<Trond--> ja
<Berge> Hvordan tenkte du at datamaskinen skulle sortere dem?
<Berge> De er jo sortert, uansett hvilken rekkefølge de står i.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hvis du klikker på overskriften, så kanskje de blir sortert i motsatt rekkefølge?
<Trond--> ingen under Steder er sortert alfabetisk, men de ligger alltid på samme plass.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, kan du vise skjermbilder?
<Trond--> http://i.imgur.com/JskSB.png
<jo-erlend> ja. Bokmerker i Nautilus er ikke sortert alfabetisk.
<jo-erlend> åh, jeg så feil.
<Berge> Bokmerker?
<Berge> Er listen til venstre bokmerker?
<jo-erlend> ja, men ikke det han mente.
<Trond--> nei, det er Arkivhåndtering
<Trond--> til høyre er Nautilus
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jeg forstår ikke hva du mener. Alt er dea på same sted i begge to?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, de er på forskjellig sted.
<jo-erlend> å?
<Trond--> de eksterne harddiskene
<Berge> jo-erlend: Som du ser, er det samme innhold vist, men forskjellig disk markert.
<jo-erlend> ah.
<Berge> Dvs, samme disk, men på forskjellig plass.
<jo-erlend> heh...
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du burde bytte label på de der... 320GB Filsystem er jo nesten like ille som C: og D:
<Berge> Alt folk klarer å finne av ting å la seg plages av (-:
<Berge> (Jeg ville også løst det som jo-erlend.)
<Berge> Jeg tipper uansett rekkefløgen der er udefinert.
<jo-erlend> Berge, i det tilfellet der, skjønner jeg veldig godt at det er irriterende.
<Berge> Siden begge filsystemene burde sortere over «Local Disk» alfabetisk.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Den irriterende delen er å ikke ha unike labels på diskene.
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Trond--> hvor lager jeg navn på de ?
<jo-erlend> tror du kan gjøre det i palimpsest.
<Trond--> kan ikke skrive noe i Rediger partisjon
<Berge> Du må nok være root.
<Berge> sudo tune2fs -L gul-ballong /dev/sdb1
<Berge> F.eks.
<Berge> Gitt at /dev/sdb1 er disken og du vil ha label gul-ballong
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<jo-erlend> vent litt..
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du kan bytte etikett i palimpsest.
<jo-erlend> på høyre side er det en knapp hvor det står "Bytt etikett".
<jo-erlend> unnskyld
<jo-erlend> "Rediger etikett for filsystem", står det.
<Berge> Jeg aner ikke hva palimpsest er, fwiw
<jo-erlend> Berge, et program som lar deg kjøre smart-tester, formatere, partisjonere, etc.
<Berge> å.
<Berge> Litt som smartctl, mkfs, fdisk og slikt?
<jo-erlend> et palimpsest er et manuskript som er overskrevet, sånn IRL.
<jo-erlend> Berge, men i et pent utformet GUI :)
<Berge> Høres slitsomt ut!
<Trond--> er det "Rediger partisjon" jeg skal trykke på ?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> <jo-erlend> "Rediger etikett for filsystem", står det.
<Trond--> jeg har ikke noe sånt
<Trond--> bare på den interne
<Trond--> ikke de eksterne
<Trond--> de eksterne er usb harddisker
<jo-erlend> ja? Jeg byttet etikett på en USB disk akkurat nå.
<Trond--> tja.. da går det kanskje ikke hos meg da
<jo-erlend> fordi jeg gjorde det nå?
<jo-erlend> http://ubuntuone.com/p/wrY/ <-- ser du knappen til høyre?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ber diskverktøyet om root-rettigheter selv?
<jo-erlend> oisann... Jeg er ikke vant til å bruke to skjermer. Var unødendig svært, det bildet der :)
<jo-erlend> vel. Jeg pleier å eie mine egne disker.
<Berge> Blokkenhetene?
<Berge> Du ber pent om trøbbel? (-:
<jo-erlend> filsystemene.
<jo-erlend> hvorfor det?
<Trond--> jeg sa jeg fikk det til på den interne, men det ikke finnes på den eksterne. se selv da http://i.imgur.com/5wLsw.png http://i.imgur.com/cm2Mn.png
<jo-erlend> hva slags filsystem bruker du på de eksterne?
<Trond--> de eksterne mangler rettigheter
<jo-erlend> Berge, da er altså svaret nei :)
<Trond--> HPFS/NTFS(0x07)
<jo-erlend> da får du vel prøve Berges tips. Eller så kan du prøve å kjøre palimpsest som root. alt+f2 og gksudo palimpsest
<Berge> jo-erlend: Filsystemer er blokkenheter.
<Berge> Nei, det er feil. Partisjoner er.
<Berge> Men du kan ikke eie et filsystem.
<Berge> tune2fs kan ikke endre NTFS-labales, tror jeg.
<Berge> Men ntfslabel(8) kan.
<Trond--> tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<Trond--> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<Sakarias> han sier "kan ikke", og du prøver?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du _må_ følge med når du driver med sånt. Han sa _hvis_ det er /dev/sdb1 du skal endre. Han sa også at han trodde at den kommandoen ikke kunne skifte label for NTFS.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det er sikkert rett filsystem.
<Berge> tune2fs finner jo ikke noe ext-lignende system der, så den gir seg.
<jo-erlend> Jeg blir veldig overrasket hvis palimpsest ikke takler å bytte label for NTFS.
<jo-erlend> ja... Det ser ut til at Evolution blir byttet ut med Thunderbird og Lightning. Hva synes man om det? Jeg har testet Thunderbird og må si at jeg er veldig fornøyd med den. Hvordan er Lightning?
<jo-erlend> de sier at det er en utvidelse for Thunderbird, men den kjører som et eget program, eller i hvertfall sitt eget vindu?
<jo-erlend> jeg har etterhvert blitt litt enig med mithrandir i at sånne ting burde ha sine egne vinduer.
<Berge> Mithrandir er ikke så dum (-:
<jo-erlend> hehe, nei, det har jeg heller aldri trodd. :)
<xt> men du har diskutert akk så mange ganger som om han var det
<xt> men begynner vel å bli ei stund sidan no :)
<jo-erlend> det er ikke gitt at smarte folk alltid har rett. Spesielt ikke når det gjelder smak og behag.
<xt> Såklart. Men no tenkte eg mest på diskusjonar av teknisk art
<xt> som XMPP vs IRC. :)
<xt> *host*
<jo-erlend> vel. I den diskusjonen har jeg noe å tilby, ettersom jeg tross alt har skrevet nokså mange programmer for IRC av forskjellige typer og XMPP. Jeg medgir at jeg vet mer om IRC enn XMPP.
<xt> Haven't we all, and don't we all
<jo-erlend> jeg har alltid vært veldig glad i IRC. Hvis dere har fått inntrykk av noe annet, så er det misforstått. Problemene jeg har med IRC, er at protokollene ikke følges og alle de tekniske, uoverkommelige, begrensningene. Hvis det fantes noen vilje til å lage en IRC 3.0 spesifikasjon, så skulle jeg med glede ha vært med. Men det er det ikke.
<Berge> Rørende. Men du foreslår likevel å erstatte IRC med XMPP.
<Berge> Hvilket altså, som forfektet et antall ganger, er et ubrukelig prosjekt (-:
<jo-erlend> men du begrunner det ikke, annet enn at du har gjort et nummer av at de bruker XML.
<xt> jo-erlend: du har alltid virka å vere veldig biased når det gjeld den saka der :)
<Berge> xt: Med tegnsettfeil og alt!
<jo-erlend> det er jeg også, etter å ha brukt så mye tid med IRCd-utviklere for å få dem til å forstå at antall parametere i en formell liste er vesentlig.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Klart det er begrunnet. Men jeg orker ikke å ta det enda en gang (-:
<xt> Berge: hm?
<Berge> virka �� vere
<jo-erlend> finnes det noen mark-as-read-knapp å legge til i tbird?
<jo-erlend> glem det. Mark-knappen viser meny, men standardvalget er å merke som lest. :)
<Trond--> irc er jo godt nok det med mindre man vil ha funksjoner man finner på webben
<xt> hihi
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jeg skjønte ikke helt hva du mente med akkurat det, men jada... IRC er godt nok for mange ting.
<Trond--> HAHAHAAHA double dream hands skal gjøre audition på Americas Got Talent
<jo-erlend> ...?
<Trond--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm7yAWpX1Mc
<jo-erlend> jeg er tydeligvis ikke i målgruppen.
<brik> det er da en fin måte å si det på :P
<xt> Trond--: kor mange gonger må eg sei at du må halde deg on-topic?
<Trond--> http://www.testvinnerene.no/2008/12/hp-touchsmart-iq512sc/#.TeYciKWdlg4 Hva er så bra med touchscreen? Er det hendig i Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu har god støtte for det. Hvor hendig det er, er en annen sak.
<jo-erlend> skjermen min står en meter unna, så for meg hadde det ikke vært hendig overhodet.
<Trond--> Skjønner ikke vitsen med det når det gjelder personlig bruk
<Trond--> Den har hvertfall mye at det jeg er ute etter. Er vel ikke noe problem å installere Ubuntu på noe sånt går jeg utifra.
<Berge> Nå klarer folk å gjøre problemer av det utroligste.
<xt> Og løsninger.
<Berge> Det òg.
<xt> "løsninger". Nynorsken min sklir sånn ut
<Berge> Løysing!
<Berge> Løysinger.
<Berge> Lurer på om det er et hunkjønnsord.
<xt> Det er det
<xt> i mitt hovudt.
<Trond--> referer dere til meg eller ?
<Berge> Det mener òg dokpro.
<xt> er f el m på bokmål!
<Berge> Trond--: Som en løsning? Neida.
<Berge> Die Endlösung!
<xt> Får prøvde å halde oss on-topic nå, Berge. Eg som har kjefta sånn på Trond-- :)
<Berge> (-:
<Trond--> hvordan endrer jeg størrelse på et vindu til et program jeg har låst med compiz?
<si-m1> låser det opp?
<Trond--> det er låst på en eller annen måte slik at jeg ikke kan resize
<jo-erlend> det er ikke alle vinduer som kan endre størrelse.
<xt> alt+høgremusknapp?
<xt> eller er det middle i gnåm?
<Berge> Middle.
<Trond--> det var det ja, takk ,)
<xt> du manglar eit auge!
<Trond--> det skjedde aldri i windows
<jo-erlend> at du låste vinduet med compiz?
<Berge> Bruk Windows!
<xt> Bruk Windows!
<Trond--> at manglet et øye i winxp
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<Berge> Ah, om det mangler øyne der, kan du bruke OS X.
<jo-erlend> xeyes?
<xt> Bruk Windows!
<SlimG> Noen som vet om et alternativ for Google Mail til ~300 brukere?
<SlimG> Jeg har behov for å koble til eksterne epost kontoer, slik at ola.nordmann@bedrift.no også kan følge med på all korrespondanse i finans@bedrift.no
<SlimG> Google sitt webinterfjes tilbyr bare POP3 som tilkoblingsmetode, noe som gjør det ganske ubrukelig
<Sakarias> google tilbyr da imap
<Sakarias> ah, sånn ja... sorry
<Sakarias> du oppretter finans@bedrift.no som en epost-liste, og setter ola.nordmann@bedrift.no som deltager i den epost-lista
<SlimG> Sakarias: Problemet da er vel når det kommer inn et spørsmål på finans@, og ola + de 17 andre i finans@ svarer på spørsmålet fordi de ikke ser når andre svarer
<Sakarias> du trenger et sakssystem, alla RT :P
<Sakarias> eller en CRM/ERP heller hva pokker slips kaller det
<SlimG> grøss
<SlimG> lurer på om dette er mulig å få til med imap mapper, imap er fremdeles ganske magisk for meg, *roter frem RFC*
<Sakarias> delte imap-mapper går ann, hvis serveren har støtte for det
<SlimG> Kjenner jeg må lese, klarer ikke formulere spørsmålene skikkelig engang :)
<Sakarias> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google%20Apps/thread?tid=480481975c526ff8&hl=en
<SlimG> Hvis det er snakk om å løse problemet med imap mapper, så trengs ikke google mail, da kan vi bruke noe ala roundcube
<SlimG> dvs. drifte egen mailserver
<Trond--> http://norsk-linux.no/guider/52/terminal-kommandoer-fil-og-mappe Finnes det fler sånne fine sider om terminalen? Han som overtok den websida later til å ha slutta å poste for lenge siden.
<xt> SlimG: går fint med fellesmapper ja
<xt> sjekk tjenerprogramvaren sin dokumentasjon for det
<xt> er vel cyrus, courier eller dovecot som er dei vanlige
<geirha> Trond--: Hvis du vil lære deg bash, anbefaler jeg http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide (engelsk).
<Trond--> takk.
<xt> bash er jo ut, er jo zsh som er inn :p
<kjes> pøh
<geirha> Bash er installert som standard på de fleste store linux-distribusjonene, så det er uansett nyttig å lære seg bash, selv om zsh kanskje er tøffere.
<xt> geirha: argumenterer ikkje mot det :)
<xt> jamfør ":p"
<Kagee> xt / Sakarias : hva er greieste måte å oppgradere weechat til 0.3.5?
<kjes> /upgrade
<kjes> :-D
<Kagee> ja.. det var det jeg trodde også
<Kagee> fortsatt 0.3.4
<kjes> da får en av de andre svare
<kjes> irssi til jeg dør
<mattis> kjes <3
<xt> Kagee: då har du kanskje installert på samme binary-lokasjon
<xt> /upgrade krever at ny binary er på same stad som gamle
<Kagee> sørry?
<xt> /upgrade laster ikkje ned og kompilerer for deg, eller rører apt, osv :)
<xt> den oppgraderer køyrande binary frå gammal til ny.
<xt> Jamfør /help upgrade
<Kagee> aha
<Kagee> da er jeg med
<xt> /help i weechat er veldig bra. Bruk den ofte. :)
<Kagee> nå har jeg akkurat åpnet quick start
<Kagee> xt: kobler du by any chance til freenode med ssl ?
<Kagee> Sakarias: samme spm til deg
<xt> I do not
<xt> men ikkje spør metaspørsmål
<Kagee> jeg vet det, men tenkte jeg skulle finne grunnen før jeg dekked den med data
<Kagee> gnutls godtar ikke freenode til ssl-sertifikat
<Kagee> til->sitt
<xt> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/weechat_faq.en.html#irc_ssl_connection
<xt> visste det kom, derfor eg klaga på meta-spørsmål
<xt> punkt 5.7 og 5.8
<Kagee> ugh
<Kagee> jeg leste i både quick-start og user manual .. men ikke i faqw
<xt> :p
<kjes> alltid awesome med docs 17 forskjellige steder
<Kagee> 5.7 klarte jeg selv, 5.8 derimot
<xt> er vel nok å skru av verification om du vil
<xt> men er jo best å verifye.
<xt> certs are hard. :)
<Kagee> jeg går ut ifra at 5.8 gjør så jeg ikke må verifye ?
<Kagee> ugh. sertifikatet for bitlbee-serverne min har expired
<Kagee> woo
<Kagee> xt: ok, hva med efnet.xs4all.nl ?
<Kagee> lignende problem
<Kagee> pokker så mye problemer det skulle være med ssl da...
<kjes> våken, si-m1?
<xt> han er på firmafest
<kjes> ah
<kjes> kos for de da
<Kagee> de fleste efnet-ssl-sertifikatene er expired
<jo-erlend> nå har det jaggu blitt sånn at naboene _klager_ til meg når ting ikke funker, fordi jeg har klart å fikse problemene før. Hvordan motstår man fristelsen til å skape problemer på faenskap?
<Kagee> ke?
<kjes> aldri fiks noe for noen...
<jo-erlend> "Skype har alltid fungert før. Så flytter du inn og du kan data. Nå fungerer ikke Skype lenger.". Hun bruker wep kryptering.
<jo-erlend> aldri fiks noe for noen. Det jeg skal låne.
<Kagee> er det en eller annen efnet-spsifikk RFC som sier at ssl-servere skal ha utgåtte ssl-sertifikater ?
<jo-erlend> spør Øystein.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: som er ?
<jo-erlend> edison på efnet.
<kjes> mm.. han elsker jo å bli plaget
<jo-erlend> en av de få sjefene som er åpne for endringer.
<Kagee> sier meg ikke mye ...
<xt> Kagee: sikker på at du gjer det rett?
<jo-erlend> irc.homelien.no sier deg kanskje mer? Det er han som drifter den. Han har gjort det lenge. Og han er enkel og fornuftig, i motsetning til mange av de andre.
<Kagee> hmm, ja vel ja
<jo-erlend> tigern er også oper, tror jeg, men han er neppe enkel å få tak i. Han er også alright.
<Kagee> homelien har dog ikke ssl, afaik
<jo-erlend> mulig.
<Kagee> jeg er fult villig til å godkjenne et cacert-sertifikat, men det er jo feil på _alle_ :-?
<jo-erlend>  /admin er fin å ha.
<xt> Kagee: er ikkje feil på xfs4all
<xt> jo-erlend: teit å plage admins før ein har kontroll på sitt eige utstyr
<Malin_> må si meg enig med kjes
<Malin_> hjelper du noen som kan 0 om data, er det fort gjort å få skylda om noe går galt en gang, om det er en eller annen gang i etterkant at man har hjulpet noen med noe :S grøss
<Kagee> xt: jeg får "erro in certificate", uten noe mer spsifikk feilmelding
<jo-erlend> xt, joda, men jeg går ut fra at han har gjort et visst forarbeid.
<kjes> Malin_: det gjelder ikke bare data.. det gjelder alt... hjelper du noen én gang, kommer de alltid til deg, uansett
<Kagee> det er ikke expired, og har riktig hostname. rart.
<Malin_> kjes, ikke utenkelig det gjelder andre ting, men er gjerne innen data jeg har opplevd det mest :S
<Malin_> Harj o fortalt om hun som ble så sinna på at jeg hadde gjort så de måtte installere hele pc-en på nytt og starte fra scratch og det som verre var ?!
<Malin_> liksom eh...?!
<jo-erlend> jeg har litt mindre adrenalin i blodet nå.
<Malin_> at skype ikke virket var muligens et problem hos skype. Stod noe på itavisen (eller lignende) noe om det der
<jo-erlend> det kan vel så gjerne være at det finnes en drøss med naboer som bruker hennes nett, ettersom hun bruker wep, men det kan jeg ikke si for da får jeg skylden for  _alt_.
<xt> Kagee: er du sikker?
<xt> eg får
<xt> gnutls: peer's certificate is NOT trusted
<xt> gnutls: peer's certificate issuer is unknown
<xt> antar du får samme.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, hvis det finnes noen grunn til å spørre etter admins, så synes jeg ditt tilfelle kvalifiserer.
<xt> jo-erlend: eg er heilt sikker på at det ikkje gjer
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke sett på det.
<xt> korleis kan du då uttale deg?
<jo-erlend> han spør ikke om hvordan han skifter nick.
<xt> nå er du bare teit
<jo-erlend> javel? Den typen spørsmål som kagee stiller, må en admin tåle.
<xt> Handler ikkje om å tåle
<Kagee> xt: http://pastebin.com/dLqsdnWG
<xt> ein spør ikkje irc admins om hjelp til å konfigurere klient
<xt> Kagee: ja, som eg sa
<xt>  Option "irc.server.efnet.xs4all.nl.ssl_verify"
<jo-erlend> nei, det handler om å vite. Jeg er enig i at det er bedre for admin at du svarer enn at han svarer. Men jeg mener at spørsmål om sertifikater er et spørsmål som admin må regne med å få hvis ting ikke funker.
<xt> description: check that the ssl connection is fully trusted
<Malin_> men det er også ikke uvanlig at noen kan stille meg spørsmål om hvordan man installerer noe. Fikk sprøsmålet: Hvordan er det jeg skal installere wimp? Skal jeg trykke på open as, eller er det nok at det bare er lasta ned?
<Malin_> eller hva vedkommene spurte om
<Kagee> xt: kan man sette settings helt ned på server-domene-nivå ?
<Malin_> og da blir det eh?! hæ?
<xt> Kagee: setter det enten globalt, eller per server
<xt> eller per nettverk, egentlig
<xt> jo-erlend: vel, bare om ein er sikker på at ein ikkje gjer det feil
<xt> og når eg forteller Kagee at eg er sikker på at han gjer feil…
<xt> osb.
<jo-erlend> jada, hvis du vet om en annen kilde til informasjon, så er det jo greit å bruke den først. Det var ikke det jeg mente. Da jeg skrev det jeg skrev, hadde ikke jeg lest det du hadde tenkt til å skrive.
<xt> nei, om du ikkje vil gi deg så, greit for meg.
<jo-erlend> ...
<jo-erlend> xt, er alt en slags konkurranse for deg?
<xt> nei?
<Berge> Det ville iofs. gi mye mer mening å spørre innviklerne av IRC-klienten enn IRC-opene.
<jo-erlend> jada. Men operatørene av tjenesten vet ofte veldig mye om vanlige problemer med klienter også. Det er en naturlig del av det å operere en tjeneste. Jeg mente ikke at det skulle være et førstevalg. Jeg gjorde det veldig klart, veldig tidlig.
<Berge> Kagee: Blir det liv?
<Berge> Kagee: Hvorfor vil du ha SSL, egentlig?
<Kagee> mmm
<xt> #weechat er veldig bra kanal, forøvrig
<jo-erlend> Berge, det lurte jeg også på :)
<Kagee> xt: Ok, nå er jeg snart fornøyd, men hva med oftc?
<xt> einaste fri-programvare-kanalen eg har sett som faktisk virker
<Kagee> #weechat på freenode?
<xt> ja
<xt> Kagee: kva med oftc?
<jo-erlend> #weechat er veldig fin.
<jo-erlend> veldig god klient også, forøvrig.
<xt> Eg bruker ikkje SSL på dei fleste connections, det virker ikkje med /upgrade
<Kagee> For oftc: 2011-06-02 00:06:35     =!=     gnutls: invalid certificate "/home/hildenae/.weechat/ssl/spi-cacert.crt", error: Base64 unexpected header error.
<Berge> Da har vel /home/hildenae/.weechat/ssl/spi-cacert.crt feil.
<xt> 00:05 @FlashCode │ "Error in the certificate" is a string returned by gnutls (IIRC)
<xt> 00:06 @FlashCode │ going to bed, I'll look at your problem tomorrow :)
<xt> Kagee: kanskje han lager litt betre tilbakemelding til bruker
<Berge> Hva sier openssl x509 -in /home/hildenae/.weechat/ssl/spi-cacert.crt -text ?
<Berge> Eller hva kommandoen er.
<xt> FlashCode weechat-utviklaren.
<Kagee> xt: hø? spurte du, eller har noen spurt tidligere i dag?
<xt> eg spurte
<xt> eg sa at error in certificate er litt teit feilmelding når bare verifikasjonen feiler
<Kagee> Berge: dersom det hjelper, http://pastebin.com/j7JE1nLp
<xt> og han svarte at det var gnutls sin feilmelding, ikkje weechat
<xt> men han kan sikkert jobbe rundt det.
<Berge> gnutls og ikke openssl
<Berge> Men det høres jo ut som en gnutls-eller-weechat-bug.
<Berge> (Uansett ikke noe å spørre en ircop om (-: )
<xt> Berge: er alt ein konkurranse for deg??
<Berge> xt: (=
<jo-erlend> Kagee, hvis du bruker weechat, så kan den kanalen absolutt anbefales. Som xt sier, er det en av de mest vennlige utviklerne jeg har møtt.
<Kagee> mm
<xt> Ja, FlashCode er ute av kontroll når det gjeld koselig utviklar
<xt> totalt off-the-charts
<Kagee> den er lagt til i autojoin
<jo-erlend> morsomt at sånne folk fremdeles gidder å lage IRC-klienter. Det _er_ virkelig gledelig.
<xt> kva meiner du "fremdeles"? :)
<xt> som om IRC var ut, liksom
<jo-erlend> xt, det har jeg sagt så mange ganger at jeg ikke gidder å lage en diskusjon av det. Du må være temmelig tålmodig for å lage IRC-klienter. Og ekstremt sosialt anlagt. Det er ikke alle gode utviklere som har de ferdighetene.
<xt> Ser ingen svar på mitt spørsmål om kva du meinte med fremdeles.
<jo-erlend> situasjonen forverres fra dag til dag. Dermed blir ikke situasjonen bedre. Dermed er de tingene som var sant igår, enda mer sant i morgen. Ergo "fremdeles".
 * Kagee har skrevet en IRC-cklient (rundt et biliotek)
<Kagee> ikke engang det var en fornøyelig opplevelse
<Berge> Det har vi alle.
<Berge> (-:
<Berge> Ja, IRC er fint sånn.
<Berge> Lett å hacke til.
<jo-erlend> det morsomme for meg, var å implementere protokollen, inntil jeg forsto at ingen egentlig brydde seg om den.
<xt> jo-erlend, uenig i ditt premiss om at situasjonen vert forverra frå dag til dag
<Kagee> la oss be om en liste over kanaler: server stopper etter random antall kanaler med en flood-melding
<jo-erlend> xt, gi meg et eksempel på at den bedres?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: bruk utf-8 or GTFO?
<xt> sklir så latterlig ut dette her, jo-erlend :)
<xt> må jo begynne med å definere situasjonen, i såfall
<jo-erlend> jeg har meldt meg nesten helt ut av IRC-utvikling. Det kan godt tenkes at situasjonen forandrer seg og da er jeg villig til å endre innstilling.
<xt> at weechat finst og vert betre for kvar dag er jo situasjon++
<jo-erlend> xt, det har jeg gjort. Grundig.
<xt> du meiner tålmodig og sosial?
<jo-erlend> xt, ja. Weechat er en fin klient. Mirc er også det. Du må kode unntak fra protokollen og håpe at situasjonen ikke endrer seg, eller endre koden i din klient når ett nettverk finner ut at protokollen skal forandres for det nettverket.
<xt> Ja, alt var jo så meget enklere før? :)
<xt> (Retorisk spørsmål)
<jo-erlend> xt, hvis du skal ha en oppdatert klient, så må du følge med på hva ircd-utviklerne tenker og føler.
<xt> tipper FlashCode bruker ca 0.1% av tida på lage unntak
<xt> det er ikkje-tema
<jo-erlend> xt, det var enklere da det fantes en enighet om at protokollen skulle følges... Ingen tvil om det?
<xt> jo-erlend: det var aldri sånn med IRC; sidan det vart meir enn ein irc-server
<xt> det var ingen "Golden Age"
<xt> det var alltid drama og kaos, heilt frå første link.
<jo-erlend> det fantes en tid da vertsnavn ikke inneholdt skråstreker, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> eller da formelle parameterlister ikke hadde tilfeldig antall parametere.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke noe enormt teknisk problem. Det forsøpler kildekoden nokså betraktelig, men det er ikke vanskelig. Det er et sosialt problem, ikke et teknisk et. Men når protokoller blir et sosialt problem, er protokollen i seg selv i vanskeligheter.
<xt> Uenig
<Berge> DNS tillater ikke / i navn.
<Berge> fwiw
<jo-erlend> det gjorde ikke IRC før heller.
<jo-erlend> og k skulle ikke ha et parameter med mindre du var på kanalen.
<Berge> Men nå gjør IRC? huh?
<jo-erlend> IRC? Hvilken? Det finnes så forferdelig mange av dem.
<xt> jo-erlend: dine eksempel er trivialiteter. Pluss eg synest du sa du ikkje gadd diskusjon om IRC igjen? :)
<jo-erlend> xt, jeg undervurderte min egen evne til å irritere meg over at et så vakkert nettverk som IRC er, har blitt så ødelagt av folk som ikke skjønner det.
<xt> heh.
<Berge> Hey, jeg skjønner ikke IRC.
<xt> wat.
<Berge> Jeg liker det likevel.
<xt> Berge: du er mao. ein av ødelaggerane!
<xt> i følge jo-erlend sin logikk.
<jo-erlend> jeg mente ødelagt av folk som ikke skjønner hvor vakkert det egentlig kunne ha vært, hvis vi hadde utviklet det.
<xt> er jo bare å mate på det, som alle andre :)
<xt> skrive server med det du vil ha av funksjonalitet og minst ein klient
<xt> så er du der.
<xt> Er jo det alle andre har gjort
<xt> virker fint det.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg savner veldig lite på IRC.
<Berge> Vent, det er helt feil.
<Berge> Men jeg savner veldig lite reint teknisk.
<xt> hihi
<jo-erlend> bah. IRC er stort av én grunn: det har mange brukere. Ergo er det du sier feil. Uansett hvor god min ircd blir, vil jeg ikke kunne koble den til andre nettverk før brukerne forlanger det og det gjør de ikke, fordi klientene aksepterer tingenes iboende fordervelse.
<Berge> Jeg kan også lage rare, teoretiske problemer.
<jo-erlend> på hvilken måte er det teoretisk?
<Berge> «Om ikke din jabberd støtter XEP-1337, får den ikke sende meldinger til min jabberd!»
<jo-erlend> det skal ikke en xmpp-server gjøre.
<Berge> Nettopp. Men i teorien kan den fint det.
<Berge> Du konstruerer problemer.
<jo-erlend> jada. Og i teorien er IRC vakkert.
<Berge> Nei, i praksis.
<Berge> I teorien er det et makkverk. (-:
<Kagee_> Hvilken hostmask joinet jeg med?
<Berge> Men påfallende velfungerende slik.
<Berge> 00:29:36 -!- Kagee_ [~hildenae@offle.hild1.no] has joined #ubuntu-no
<jo-erlend> nei. Det utvikles ikke. Det dokumenteres ikke.
<Kagee_> hmmm
<Berge> jo-erlend: Fint med ting som har funnet en balanse.
<jo-erlend> Berge, som HTML á la 1996?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, mer som, tja, IP.
<Berge> DNS.
<Berge> Du vet, ting som har virket siden 70- og 80-tallet.
<Berge> SMTP, for å være litt mer moderne.
<xt> POP3!
<Berge> !
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hvilke problemer er det egentlig med IRC, sånn i dag?
<jo-erlend> mener du det du sier på alvor?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja?
<Berge> (Ikke POP3, det får stå på xts regning.)
<xt> Berge: støtter ikkje heile den samla ubuntu sin brukarmasse på ein server!
<Berge> PÃ¥! For.
<Kagee> Berge: nåda?
<Berge> xt: Da er det fryktelig greit at ikke hele Ubuntus brukermasse er på IRC!
<Berge> 00:32:28 -!- Kagee [~hildenae@wikimedia/Kagee] has joined #ubuntu-no
<Kagee> wee
<Kagee> sasl <3
<jo-erlend> vel. Ett problem er at utviklere av IRCd og klienter slutter å utvikle IRC og at ingen lenger er interesserte i å enes om en retning.
<Berge> Kagee: Jeg skjønte aldri hvorfor du ville ha SSL.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hvorfor er det et problem?
<xt> jo-erlend: det er ikkje eit problem
<xt> det er oppkonstruert
<jo-erlend> det fungerer i praksis. Jeg sier ingenting imot det. Tvert imot er det derfor jeg er imponert over weechat.
<Berge> xt: NÃ¥ var du lite sokratisk.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Så… hva er det du klager på?
<Berge> Det virker, du liker det…
<Berge> Folk bruke rdet.
<Berge> FÃ¥ klager. (Reint teknisk.)
<jo-erlend> vel. Det finnes ingen vilje til å utvide det teknisk sånn at flere enn fem-seks millioner mennesker kan være tilkoblet i et nettverk samtidig. Det anser jeg for å være et problem.
<Berge> Ah.
<Berge> Så skalerbarhet er det du føler mangler.
<Berge> Mener du at det faktisk er en reell brukerbase for så mange brukere også?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<xt> Uenig!
<Berge> Vel, dagens IRC-nettverk har kapasitet til betydelig flere enn bruken i dag.
<xt> IRC skalerer vel kjempefint til så mange brukarar, er vel så mange brukarar i ein kanal som blir problem?
<Berge> La oss si ti ganger så mange.
<jo-erlend> kanskje det utvides til tjue millioner, etterhvert som hver enkelt server får mer minne og større prosesseringskraft, men det er ingen tvil om det er begrenset.
<Berge> Dersom det fantes et skalerbarhetsproblem, burde vi ikke alt ha kommet til taket?
<xt> er jo bare å sende mindre trafikk over linken
<jo-erlend> Berge, ja. En ny server utvider ikke kapasiteten i nettverket mer enn bare en smule.
<xt> så løyser du det meste
<xt> linken mellom servere, that is
<Berge> xt: Klart, man kan alltids sette seg ned og skrive høy-ytelses ircd-er.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du misforstår.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Er du uenig i at dagens nett med dagens tjenere kan takle betydelig mer trafikk enn i dag?
<Berge> jo-erlend: La oss si fire ganger så mye.
<jo-erlend> så lenge alle servere må ha en egen komplett kopi av all informasjon hver server har, så vil størrelsen på nettverket være begrenset av det svakeste leddet.
<jo-erlend> Berge, det handler mer om minne enn om trafikk.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det er jeg enig i. Jeg spør om det er et reelt problem.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg vet hva det handler om.
<xt> og dette er jo bare ein implementasjonsdetalj.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du er nødt til å svare på spørsmålene her om vi skal komme noe nvei (-:
<xt> det kan gjerast annleis om det faktisk var eit behov
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er et reelt problem hvis IRC skal kunne konkurrere mot XMPP, MSN, Yahoo, Skype, etc.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg er klar over det også.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Skal jeg gjenta spørsmålet?
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg anser akkurat det for å være et reelt problem. Det finnes flere.
<Berge> 00:37:11 < Berge> jo-erlend: Er du uenig i at dagens nett med dagens tjenere kan takle betydelig mer trafikk enn i dag?
<Berge> 00:37:15 < Berge> jo-erlend: La oss si fire ganger så mye.
<jo-erlend> det handler ikke så mye om trafikk.. Jeg gadd ikke kopiere, men jeg sa det før.
<Berge> Ok, antall brukere.
<Berge> Ev. klienter.
<Berge> Velg en metrikk du er komfortabel med.
<jo-erlend> ja. Det er et reelt teknisk problem.
<Berge> Hva svarer du ja på nå?
<jo-erlend> antall brukere er et reelt teknisk problem for ethvert IRC-nettverk.
<Berge> Du mener altså at dagens IRC-tjenere og -nett, la oss si f.eks. oftc, ikke takler fire ganger så mange brukere.
<Berge> Det er positivt feil. Ingen av tjenerne er overbelastet.
<Berge> De takler fint betydelig flere brukere. Ikke nødvendigvis millioner, men flere.
<Berge> Men dette er du uenig i?
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke et problem for sånne nettverk som gimpnet, freenode og oftc, men det er fordi at vi som bruker dem er kjent med IRC og er vant med balkaniseringen.
<Berge> Er det et problem for noe IRC-nett?
<Berge> (Det er ikke for EFnet eller IRCnet.)
<Berge> (Spesielt siden EFnet har vært mye større.)
<jo-erlend> det er et problem for IRCs evne til å konkurrere med andre IM-nettverk. Jeg vil veldig gjerne ha et offentlig nettverk som er standardisert og implementerbart av alle, samtidig som det har brukere.
<jo-erlend> og det bør være føderalisert. Det at alle som eier en server skal ha "makt" over brukere fra andre nettverk, er total galskap.
<Berge> Jeg vet at andre IM-nett har andre feature.s
<Kagee> jeg fkk ikke awaynick eller noe slik nå ?
<xt> Kagee: /whois kagee
<Berge> Men jeg må tolke deg dithen at du er enig i at nåværende IRC-nett skalerer et stykke opp ennå.
<jo-erlend> sånn som IRC er og sånn som det blir brukt, er det helt fint. Men det har ingen evne til å overleve vår alderdom.
<xt> jo-erlend: finst ingen servere der admins ikkje har makt.
<Berge> Og påstanden min er da at IRC ikke har et skaleringsproblem, siden vi overhodet ikke er i nærheten av skaleringstaket for dagens implementasjoner.
<Berge> Det _hadde_ vært et problem om fem millioner brukere veltet inn.
<Berge> Men det unnlater altså millionene å gjøre. Dersom de hadde gjort det, hadde vi merket skalerbarhetsproblemene.
<jo-erlend> xt, du har hveem.no. Jeg har schinstad.no. Du har ingen rett til å fjerne mine artikler. Sånn er det på IRC. Hvis du skal være en del av nettverket, så må du gi andre sensurmakt.
<Berge> Årsaken til at de ikke velter inn, kan vi kun spekulere i, men det er på det reine at det ikke kan være av skalerbarhetsproblemer.
<Berge> Er påstanden min riktig, gal eller unyansert på noen måte?
<Berge> NÃ¥ snakker vi kun om skalerbarhet, ikke om funksjonalitet andre IM-tjenester har (som federation, anonymitet, identitet og slikt).
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er et dårlig argument. Skalerbarhet er ikke et problem så lenge vi sørger for at folk ikke bruker det? Det  _er_ det du sier?
<xt> jo-erlend: alle admins på hveem.no kan fjerne alle artikler der!
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei. Jeg sier at folk ikke bruker IRC-nett til kapasitetstaket, og at vi ikke vet hvorfor.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg sier _ikke_ at vi ikke sørger for at folk ikke bruker det.
<jo-erlend> xt, på ditt nettverk ja. Men vil du også være en del av webben?
<Berge> Jge gjør i alle fall ingenting for å hindre at folk bruker IRC.
<jo-erlend> Berge, prøver du å si at du aldri har testet disse tingene i praksis?
<Kagee> æøå ?
<jo-erlend> programmer bør testes. Det er teit å bare synse.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg? Jeg driver ingen IRC-nett. Men jeg prøver å si at det ikke er noe problem i praksis, ja.
<xt> jo-erlend: hoho!
<Berge> Hvis du veldig gjerne vil, kan jeg installere en haug ircder på en haug bokser og syntetisere en haug klienter som kan koble til nettene.
<Berge> Og se hvor langt det skalerer.
<xt> her generaliseres det over alle støvleskaft
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri sett et IRC nettverk, eller noen ircd-utvikler som mener at IRC er noe annet enn begrenset.
<Berge> Men da må du ville det ganske hardt.
<Berge> Det er helt på det reine at IRC er full av begrensninger.
<xt> jo-erlend: kva er uavgrensa her i verda?
<Berge> Poenget mitt er at det er helt greit, siden vi ikke er i nærheten av begrensningene likevel.
<Berge> Det plager meg overhodet ikke at det ikke er fem millioner brukere på samme IRC-nett.
<jo-erlend> xt, avgrensa? Begrensningen? Jeg vil si at internett er betydelig større enn ti-femti millioner brukere.
<xt> men kvifor vil du sei det?
<Berge> Og det er uansett ikke noe jeg trenger å tenke over, fordi det ikke er realistisk i noen overskuelig fremtid at det kommer fem millioner brukere til.
<xt> det har vel ingen relevans
<Berge> Selv om ustream faktisk har en hel del hundre tusen. Men det går jo fint.
<comradekingu> Her kan det ihvertfall krangles i 4x uten at ting går i metning
<jo-erlend> Berge, med andre ord: IRC er for oss gamlinger og Skype er for de unge?
<Berge> jo-erlend: De aller, aller færreste websider takler ti-femten millioner brukere.
<jo-erlend> Berge, men .no tåler mange.
<xt> i det sekundet brukarane ville komme til denne utopiske IRC-verda, så ville skaleringsproblema forsvunne
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det får være dine ord, men det plager meg altså ikke at IRC har en begrenest brukermasse.
<xt> folk fikser slikt.
<Berge> Jeg vil faktisk si at det er en feature.
<xt> comradekingu: jepp :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg kan ikke uttale meg om .no-infrastrukturen.
<xt> comradekingu: denne diskusjonen går i ønskereprise kvar veke
<Berge> Men jeg kan si noe om at .-infrastrukturen takler Internett.
<jo-erlend> ok. Så det dere sier, er at så lenge IRC ikke blir mer populært i fremtiden, men stadig synker i popularitet -- lineært med antallet som begynner å bruke internet -- så finnes det ikke noe problem.
<Berge> Altså, det er mye, mye vanskeligere å lage et XMPP-nett som skalerer.
<Berge> Sånn om du skal ha noen millioner brukere. Jeg lurer oppriktig på hvordan Google gjør det.
<jo-erlend> Berge, det må du forklare.
<xt> Neida, bare å skrive det i erlang!
<Berge> xt: (=
<xt> så skalerer det av seg sjølv!
<Berge> jo-erlend: Roten i DNS har en hel del spørringer i sekundet.
<xt> courines, go!
<Berge> Han .
<jo-erlend> Berge, ha er den tekniske begrensningen i antall epost-adresser?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, i hovedsak å tolke XML, tenker jeg.
<jo-erlend> s/ha/hva/
<xt> jo-erlend: teit spørsmål, du veit jo svaret
<jo-erlend> Berge, antall brukere.
<Berge> jo-erlend: For hva?
<Berge> DNS er ikke XML, så det krever heldigvis særs lite CPU (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, hvor mange epost-adresser man kan ha på mailnettverket?
<xt> jo-erlend: teit spørsmål, du veit jo svaret
<Berge> dvask.pvv.ntnu.no er en MicroVAX på 1MHz, fra 1984 (eller 1985) - og den svarer fint på noen hundre DNS-spørringer i sekundet.
<jo-erlend> xt, ja. Det later til at han ikke forstår hvor enkel situasjonen er å få grep om, skjønt han burde vite bedre.
<xt> jo-erlend: du misforstår bare
<comradekingu> Nå har jo ikke IRC tenkt å skalere noen steds hen i stort monn. Fremtiden ligger i lyd og bilde mtp brukere
<xt> jo-erlend: lett for meg å sjå, for eg forstår han.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg snakket da altså om f.eks. Googles eller Facebooks XMPP-nett.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Som må skalere ganske hardt, siden de altså har en del brukere.
<jo-erlend> xt, jeg er mer villig til å godta at jeg misforstår enn at han er så dum.
<Berge> Sånn… noen hundre millioner.
<xt> jo-erlend: virker ikkje slik, sidan du spør på måten du gjer
<Berge> Det å håndtere XMPP-meldinger fra noen hundre millioner brukere om dagen er alt annet enn trivielt.
<jo-erlend> Berge, XMPP fungerer jo på samme måte som mail-nettverket eller web gjør? Du kan utvide antallet postkontoer eller hjemmesider ved å øke antallet servere. Så finnes det selvsagt utfordringer i forhold til dns og annen infrastruktur, men det er også bare et spørsmål om maskinvare og drifting?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Har du forsøkt å skalere epostssystemer opp til over ti tusen brukere noen gang?
<comradekingu> Er XMPP større i praksis enn IRC?
<jo-erlend> Berge, nei.
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, langt.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det er altså ikke helt trivielt, det heller.
<xt> comradekingu: ja
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, bare det Google putter ut i statusmeldinger får IRC til å se ut som telnet.
<comradekingu> Federasjonsprinsippet er etter det jeg hører litt tvilsomt av karakter, men enkeltnett tror jeg google har det største av
<Berge> comradekingu: Facebookchat er XMPP.
<Berge> Google Chat er XMPP.
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, hva er årsaken til at #ubuntu-no ikke skulle kjøres på sin egen server?
<Berge> Facebook har ikke federation, rett nok, som gjør det hele enklere.
<comradekingu> facebookchat har en XMPP transport
<xt> comradekingu: det kan du sei om alle xmpp-daemons
<Berge> jo-erlend: Poenget er: Når du har veldig mange brukere, er det vanskelig å skalere uansett.
<Berge> (Om du da ikke driver med DNS eller noe annet lettvekts.)
<comradekingu> vent vent, jeg trodde facebook var noe properitære greier med en xmpp transport?
<xt> som IRC? :)
<jo-erlend> ja, vi vil få problemer med #Ubuntu-no når vi passerer ti tusen brukere. Da må vi sette opp lastbalansering osv. Inntil det, vil en enkel server fint kunne beherske minst fem tusen brukere i #Ubuntu-no. Jeg tror at praten blir et større problem enn det tekniske.
<Berge> (Vel - også DNS er litt jobb å skalere brutalt, men mer av robusthetsårsaker enn datamengdene.)
<xt> comradekingu, ja, det er rett
<xt> du kan ikkje sette opp facebook sjølv.
<Berge> Ti tusen brukere må da en ircd klare.
<comradekingu> jo-erlend: Som alt annet i iRC så skyver man det over på klienten, finnes det noen trådbaserte irc-klienter?
<Berge> xt: Jeg skulle veldig gjerne sett at Facebook federerte litt, dog.
<Berge> SÃ¥ kunne jeg jo ha plaget folk der. (Fra IRC-klienten min.)
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, trådbaserte?
<xt> comradekingu: trådbasering hjelp vel lite
<comradekingu> Berge: Best å slippe federasjon med facebook imo
<jo-erlend> Berge, helt klart.
<Berge> comradekingu: Jeg er jo ikke på Facebook, men vil jo prate med folk der.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Men ustream bruker altså IRC og ikke XMPP.
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke hvorfor Facebook ønsker å gjøre seg selv til en øy når de kan bli en del av et kontinent.
<comradekingu> Ala tekstmelding eller gmail
<Berge> jo-erlend: Fordi de vil at alle skal bruke Facebook.
<Berge> Det er da åpenbart.
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-02
<jo-erlend> jeg synes ikke det er åpenbart. Det går an å sende mail fra gmail.com til yahoomail.com eller hva det heter.
<comradekingu> Jeg kunne for eksempel fått gult nick siden jeg ikke sier så mye
<xt> Det er veldig åpenbart
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hva vinner Facebook på at jeg kan prate med $venn over XMPP, uten at jeg har Facebook-konto?
<xt> jo-erlend, facebook kan kun sende meldinger til venner
<jo-erlend> Berge, at Facebook blir mer attraktivt. Men de har jo ingenting å tape?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Blir det?
<xt> jo
<xt> dei ser heller at Berge skal bli frista til å lage ein konto
<Berge> jo-erlend: De tjener jo null og niks penger på at jeg bruker XMPP fra irssien min.
<Berge> De kan ikke eksponere meg for noe som helst.
<comradekingu> Berge: Det er jo det du kan bruke transporten til
<Berge> comradekingu: hm?
<jo-erlend> Berge, argumentet ditt er altså at fordi vi ikke protesterer, så er det greit at de tråkker på oss?
<comradekingu> bumblebee til deres transport
<Berge> jo-erlend: Økseskaft.
<xt> jo-erlend: nei, det sa han aldri
<xt> stråmann!
<Berge> jo-erlend: (Hva i alle dager snakker du om?)
<jo-erlend> jeg slettet min facebook-konto og jeg gjorde et nummer av det.
<Berge> Gratulerer til deg.
<xt> alle facebook-kontoer har då nummer? :)
 * comradekingu Har ikke facebook
<jo-erlend> folk kom på XMPP fordi det var der jeg var.
<Berge> Da er det bare 600M brukere igjen.
<xt> jo-erlend: fin historie. tårer i augo.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, hvor du var da?
<jo-erlend> ah. Det er så mange, så det er nytteløst å prøve?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hvor jeg var?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du ser ut til å mene at Facebook dekker et behov alle har.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, eh.. ja, sånn i forhold til xmpp altså
<Berge> Uansett tror ikke jeg vennene mine føler nok for å prate med meg på Internett til at de finner seg en XMPP-klient å prate med meg over.
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg mener at Facebook har bevist at vi har behov for den typen nettverk. Jeg mener også at det ikke er den måten vi skal bytte internet på. Jeg mener at internet er viktigere enn Facebook.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du har kanskje.
<comradekingu> Xmpp er jo alt som er bra, protokoll, federasjon, mediastøtte, mangler de fleste facebookfolk
<Berge> Jeg har ikke det behovet.
<Berge> Og, for å være ærlig, jeg tror ikke folk Facebookbruk kommer av behov.
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg er villig til å kutte ut alle de som kjemper for å få meg til å bli en del av et nytt telemonopol.
<Berge> Kutte ut? Hæ?
<Berge> Jeg tror ikke jeg forstod setningen.
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> jeg sa at jeg er villig til å kutte ut mennesker som krever at jeg er en del av et nettverk jeg ikke vil være en del av.
<Berge> Jeg har heldigvis ingen venner som krever det av meg (-:
<comradekingu> Facebook er Windows, XMPP/Jabber-SIP er linux, IRC er BSD
<Berge> xt er sur!
<comradekingu> inb4 alle er trollet
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, Facebook er XMPP.
<jo-erlend> Gmail  er XMPP.
<Berge> Facebook er _ikke_ XMPP.
<Berge> Ikke Gmail heller.
<comradekingu> åh, se sammenhengen da
<comradekingu> plz
<jo-erlend> Microsoft bloggene er Wordpress. Kanskje MSN blir XMPP snart?
<Berge> Gmail kan jeg gå med på at er relevant for XMPP.
<Berge> Men så lenge Facebook ikke federerer, kunne de jo brukt hva som helst.
<comradekingu> allusjon eller allegori var det det het
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Berge> comradekingu: De var dårlige (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, de gjør omtrent det samme for XMPP som Freenode har gjort for IRC.
<Berge> Vi mangler bil-sammeligninger!
<Berge> Det er alltid en slager på Internett.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Bruker noen som helst Facebookchat utenfor websiden?
<xt> Berge: !
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er jo som du sier... Det er ikke noe problem å lage en XMPP-klient som kobler seg til både Gmail og Facebook for så å koble dem sammen sømløst for å omgå problemene.
<xt> Blid :)
<Berge> xt: !
<comradekingu> Å kalle facebook for XMPP er som å kalle BSD lisensen for allmennyttig
<Berge> jo-erlend: Bare at de ikke er koblet sammen.
<Berge> Hvilket er poenget mitt.
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg gjorde det og alle mine "venner" gjorde det etter at jeg forklarte dem hvor enkelt og fint det var.
<jo-erlend> Berge, oftc og freenode er heller ikke det.
<Berge> SÃ¥ fint for vennene dine. (Hva forklarte du?)
<jo-erlend> Berge, pidgin.im.
<xt> comradekingu, wat?
<Berge> At de kunne kontakte deg om de laget seg nok en konto hos en eller annen tilbyder, lastet ned et eller annet program, konfigurerte det og så la til deg i programmet?
<comradekingu> DÃ¥rlig med trollpost i dag
<xt> comradekingu: er kun du som sitter og troller her
<comradekingu> Får tråle videre med noe om apple
<comradekingu> merker det
<Berge> Og så .im, da.
<xt> .im skalerer bra! kanskje?
<Berge> Pidgin på Isle of Man?
<jo-erlend> Berge, at de kunne chatte uten å ha Firefox åpen hele tiden. At de kunne bruke MSN, Yahoo, og alle andre kontoer i samme program sånn at de slapp å lete etter kontakter.
<Berge> Jeg vet forsvinnende lite om .im!
<Berge> jo-erlend: Svaret er altså «ja». (-:
<comradekingu> Jeg bruker ikke facebook, men har nå lest at deres implementasjon av XMPP er over en transportserver og at de internt bruker noe annet. Mulig de har skiftet nå. Det gikk ihvertfall ann en gang å koble til via XMPP med hvilken som helst klient, uten federasjon til andre nett
<jo-erlend> Berge,  i prinsippet samme begrunnelse som jeg bruker til at folk skal bruke epost-klienter og ikke bare webmail.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg forteller folk
<Berge> oi
<xt> comradekingu: alt det du sa stemmer
<Berge> Jeg forteller ikke folk, skulle det være. Og sånn.
 * xt likar i utgangspunktet ikkje å prate med folk, eingong.
<xt> :p
<Berge> hihi
<Berge> Jeg gjør!
<Berge> Til en forskjell.
<Berge> Sågar uten å være på Facebook, så jeg må prate med dem IRL!
<Berge> Mye mer stas.
<xt> eller på mirken, da
<xt> med internettvennene dine
<Berge> jajo
<Berge> Det hjelper jo iofs.
<Berge> Men det er mest internettvennene.
<comradekingu> Jeg tror det som trengs er trådbasert snakk implementert i klientene, sånn som google wave hadde
<jo-erlend> Berge, la oss sprette nazi-korken nå, så blir vi ferdige med det. Hvis en neonazist kommer til meg og vil ha meg med i nettverket sitt for å styrke sitt nettverk og mitt, så har jeg ingen problemer med å si at det er et nettverk jeg ikke er interessert i. Jeg velger også å ikke bli frimurer, ettersom jeg heller vil lage et nettverk basert på felles interesser enn å lage et nettverk for å se om vi har noe tilfelles.
<Berge> comradekingu: For Google Wave var jo en dundrende suksess.
<comradekingu> Nei
<Berge> Aiai, Godwin så tidlig?
<comradekingu> Men konseptet var bra
<Berge> Uten at jeg skjønte sammenhengen.
<Berge> Hva diskuterer vi nå?
<Berge> comradekingu: Nei, det var helt håpløst.
<jo-erlend> Berge, God Wins? :)
<comradekingu> jo-erlend: Er du ikke litt nazi du også da?
<Berge> Det hadde alle de dårlige tingene fra epost, alle de dårlige tingene fra en tekstbehandler og alle de dårlige tingene fra sosiale nettverk.
<Berge> jo-erlend: He does indeed.
<comradekingu> Det er jo heller motsatt, vi som tjener på at de skumle lukker nettverkene sine
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg tiltrekker meg mennesker. Hvis jeg er en del av et nettverk, så styrker det nettverket. Hvis jeg ikke liker nettverket, så vil jeg heller kutte ut mennesker enn å styrke nettverket.
<jo-erlend> Berge, du er sosialist?
<comradekingu> At facebook er lukket er greit så lenge alle på facebook er teite
<jo-erlend> Rudolf Nilsen og sånn? :)
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, nei, det er ikke det.
<xt> magents - how do they work
<Berge> Magents!
<Berge> Magenta. How does it look.
<xt> Indeed!
<xt> Purple!
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg ser ikke heeelt hvordan politisk retning kommer inn her.
<jo-erlend> alle anarkister er ikke blitzere, for eksempel. Men blitzerne påstår at de er anarkister. Hvis vi holder dem utenfor anarkismens virkelige verden fordi de har misforstått den, så kjemper vi mot vår egen sak.
<Berge> Det er xt som er misantropen, dog, ikke jeg.
<Berge> Jeg er veldig glad i mennesker.
<Berge> Jeg er da anarkist (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, sosialisme og religion er mutex?
<Berge> Og vi kan godt snakke om blitzere.
<Berge> Jeg er religiøs òg.
<jo-erlend> oh.
<xt> Berge: vanskelig å ikkje vere det etter å henge på #ubuntu-no (-:
<Berge> xt: (=
<jo-erlend> Berge,  i såfall var det ikke meningen å fornærme. Jeg bare trodde at alle sosialister var anti-religiøse, på samme måte som alle tror at alle anarkister støtter blitzerne.
<Berge> Det skal litt til å fornærme meg, egentlig, så alt i orden.
<Berge> Alle tror ikke det samme som deg, heldigvis.
<Berge> Det er hyggelig om jeg kan bidra til å ødelegge noen stereotypier.
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM51OzE0i_A <-- kommunist, anarkist eller hva du måtte være, så er dette en fin låt.
<xt> Berge: anekdotisk bevis.
<comradekingu> Er den mikset i pillerus den sangen?
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> jeg har kanskje stilt meg et liknende spørsmål selv.
<Berge> Jeg er kristen (men det er ikke derfor jeg ikke drikker) anarkist (men kaster ikke stein på ordensmakten), pasifist (men forstår fint motstandskamp). Stereotypier er altså ikke helt min greie. (-:
<Berge> (Og jeg kjenner iofs. Rudolf Nilsen.)
<Berge> Kanskje jeg burde innlede en Rodolf Nilsen-periode.
<jo-erlend> Berge, når du har tid, skal du forklare meg hvordan du klarer å være kristen.
<Berge> hihi
<Berge> Du får forklare meg hvordan du kan la være.
<xt> jo-erlend, er jo bare å tru. :)
<xt> Berge, er det forseint å bli pasifist etter ein har byrja i heimevernet?
<xt> :'(
<jo-erlend> jeg hater tro. Tro og håp er ting jeg trøster meg med når jeg ikke har oversikt eller kontroll.
<Berge> xt: Aldri for seint!
<Berge> jo-erlend: Åh, du har nok din tro.
<jo-erlend> Berge, påvis det.
<jo-erlend> jo. Jeg har det.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ok. Skavise.
<Berge> Om du står på jorden, holder en stein i hånden og slipper den, så faller den ned. Enig?
<jo-erlend> jeg tror at mennesket blir en bedre menneskehet ved å studere logikk en historiske myter og at vår deling av kunnskap fremfor dikterier fremmer alle våre barn, enten de tilhører oss eller ikke.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror i prinsippet på Ubuntu.
<Berge> åh, du vil ikke få påvist din tro. Helt greit (-:
<Berge> (Jeg vet egentlig bedre enn å diskutere religion på Intenrett.)
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg vil at alt skal påvises, enten det er nyttig eller ikke.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Da må du nesten si ting som er relevante.
<jo-erlend> påvis at menneskeheten er plantether av aliens. Gjerne! Jeg gleder meg.
<Berge> At…hæ?
<comradekingu> jo-erlend: Å ta stilling til en verden av etablerte sannheter er enklere enn logikk
<jo-erlend> History Channel og Natural Geographic.
<Berge> jo-erlend: 01:25:27 < Berge> Om du står på jorden, holder en stein i hånden og slipper den, så faller den ned. Enig?
<comradekingu> Å forholde seg løselig til etablerte sannheter er imo bedre enn streng logikk overalt
<jo-erlend> Berge,  teoretisk enig.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Vil den gjøre dette hver gang du slipper den, gitt samme forutsetninger?
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke enig i at gravitasjonen er sterkere enn en motsatt magnetisk kraft.
<Berge> Dette poenget handler ikke om fysiske krefter (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, prøver du å lokke meg utpå en tynn is over en sjø av Einsteins geniale uttalelser?
<Berge> Nei.
<comradekingu> Jeg er teoretisk enig i at den gjør det samme under samme forutsetninger
<Berge> Jeg prøver å problematisere sannhetsidéen din.
<jo-erlend> jeg håper at virkeligheten er reproduserbar.
<Berge> Du håper det?
<Berge> Tror du det?
<jo-erlend> jeg anser det for å være radikalt å si at man ikke vet det.
<Berge> NÃ¥ datt jeg av.
<Berge> Det er fryktelig vanskelig å følge dge.
<Berge> Vi kan ta det fra en annen ende: Hvordan vet du at noe er sant?
<Berge> Eller: Hva innebærer et gitt, vitenskapelig bevis?
<jo-erlend> jeg tror ikke. Det innebærer at jeg er åpen.
<Berge> Du har ingen faste holdepunkter?
<jo-erlend> riktig. Jeg velger å endre standpunkt når situasjonen endrer seg.
<Berge> Hva tilsier at en situasjon har endret seg?
<jo-erlend> de pleier å si det på tv2
<Berge> så du tror ukritisk på hva TV2 sier? (-:
<comradekingu> Insinuerer du at TV2 farer med usannheter?
<jo-erlend> det at det finnes noen som er villige til å lage en god irc-klient, gir meg grunn til å undersøke om mine standpunkter fremdeles er basert på et gyldig grunnlag. Hvis du vil ha et eksempel. Det at verden blir varmere gir meg ingen grunn til å tro at det er fordi gud er forelsket.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg vil frem til noe enklere enn dette.
<Berge> Hvorfor er det vanskelig å svare på spørsmålet om steinen og om du slipper den flere ganger?
<jo-erlend> Berge, hørt om Niels Bohr?
<Berge> Greit, jeg gir meg (-:
<Berge> Jeg forstår at du ikke ønsker å få påvist noen tro hos deg selv.
<Berge> Det er helt greit.
<jo-erlend> jeg er åpen. Jeg er ikke av den definitive typen, enten det gjelder einstein eller jesus.
<Berge> Hvordan vet du da at noe er sant?
<Berge> Eller: Anser du noe som helst for å være sant?
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg prøver hardt å unngå å tro selv. Jeg ønsker at folk skal forstå hvordan jeg tenker, naturligvis.
<jo-erlend> Berge, sant? Ja. Jeg stoler på krykker, men jeg foretrekker å gå på egne ben.
<Berge> Og dersom du hardt forsøker å la være å tro, er du jo selvsagt ikke helt åpen for ting.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hvorfor stoler du på krykker?
<jo-erlend> Berge, fordi jeg vet hvordan de fungerer og sannsynligheten for at de vil fortsette å fungere den tiden jeg trenger dem.
<Berge> Hva er denne sannsynligheten bunnet ut i?
<Berge> Poenget med steinen: Hvordan vet du at noe som har skjedd før gitt nøyaktig samme omstendigheter vil skje om igjen?
<comradekingu> Interesant
<jo-erlend> Berge, Det enkleste svaret er Ubuntu. Men hvis du vil ha et mer konkret svar, så er det at jeg for eksempel stoler på mine eldre i sånne tilfeller.
<Berge> At noe skjer igjen gitt samme premisser er et aksiom for vitenskap og dermed for veldig, veldig manges sannhetsidé.
<Berge> Men det krever et såkalt leap of faith å holde det for å være sant.
<comradekingu> Trenger vi noe bedre enn empiri?
<jo-erlend> Berge, gitt et visst perspektiv og virkelihet.
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, selvsagy.
<Berge> comradekingu: Hvordan kan empirien hjelpe deg med å forutsi fremtiden=?
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, empiri er en del av den virkeligheten empiri består av.
<Berge> Jeg spør selvsagt retorisk - du vet ikke.
<comradekingu> Ved å etablere mønster, hvis iboende egenskaper lar seg demonstrere i videre utstrekning
<jo-erlend> å foreslå at man ikke trengte mer enn empiri, er omtrent som å si at det ikke er nødvendig å bli født.
<xt> comradekingu: nei
<Berge> comradekingu: Nopes.
<xt> jo-erlend: stråmann
<comradekingu> "nei" case closed
<jo-erlend> xt, nei.
<Berge> comradekingu: Du må _tro_ at tidligere erfaringer peker på fremtidige hendelser.
<xt> jo-erlend: jo
<Berge> Det er ingenting i logikken som tilsier det.
<jo-erlend> xt, nei.
<Berge> Det er et aksiom, et leap of fait.
<Berge> faith
<comradekingu> Berge: Det er ikke empiri
<Berge> comradekingu: Stemmer.
<Berge> Så også regulær, kjedelig vitenskap er basert på tro, på leaps of faith. Det finnes flere.
<Berge> Derfor tror jeg(!) også at alle mennesker må ha anlegg for tro for å tolke verden på koherent vis, uten det villeste galskap.
<jo-erlend> empiri er per definisjon begrenset til hva vi kan oppleve i verden. Mennesket og samfunnet er utmerket godt istand til å erfare ting som ikke har eller kunne ha skjedd. Det er det som gjør oss til en sivilisasjon.
<Berge> Derfor er heller ikke religiøs tro i seg selv mer irrasjonelt enn vitenskapstro - og de to er heller ikke motsetninger.
<comradekingu> Det jeg tror er at samme omstendigheter produserer like resultat ad infinitum. Å tro at man kan forutse noe med dette er _beviselig_ på tryne i myra, det vil den ekte empirien bevise, den er ukrenkelig
<xt> jo-erlend: vas.
<Berge> comradekingu: Du kan ikke bevise det første utsagnet ditt.
<xt> comradekingu: det er ikkje det empiri er.
<comradekingu> som var?
<Berge> comradekingu: «Det jeg tror er at samme omstendigheter produserer like resultat ad infinitum.»
<comradekingu> ja
<xt> du sa jo tilogmed tror der.
<Berge> For øvrig kan jeg varmt anbefal exphil.
<comradekingu> Det er bakgrunnen for å basere seg på empiri
<Berge> Som tar opp en del vitenskapsteori og problemer rundt det.
<xt> Berge: eg tok exphil i militæret(!)
<jo-erlend> Berge, det var aldri meningen å si at religion var vas. Jeg respekterer tro som en kulturell arv. Og jeg ønsker  å nedkjempe religion som den sykdommen som den er, men det innebærer ikke å avlive de syke pasientene. Jeg ønsker sykdommen til livs, ikke de smittede eller smtttebærende.
<Berge> xt: !
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg har aldri tatt deg til inntekt for å mene at religion er vas.
<comradekingu> Men det er bare første ledd i å fortsette på en logikk som ikke er beviselig, sant det. Men jeg sier at "hvorfor trenger vi noe bedre"?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du ville at jeg skulle påvise at du har tro.
<Berge> Det har jeg forsøkt å vise.
<Berge> comradekingu: Ah, godt spørsmål.
<jo-erlend> vel. Ja. Tro er et relativt begrep. Jeg har sett australia på tv, men jeg har aldri vært der. Jeg tror på australia.
<Berge> comradekingu: Men det viser seg at mennesket har behov for å undersøke verden på flere plan enn det reint empiriske.
<xt> Trust No1.
<Berge> Vi blir beveget av musikk og lyrikk. Vi utviser kjærlighet - sågar svært irrasjonll sådan.
<Berge> Bare at jeg ikke kan skrive, tydeligvis.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror derimot ikke på at pyramidene i egypt er et bevis på at mennesket er så dumt at det ikke kunne ha skapt pyramidene i egypt uten å ha hjelp fra utenomjordiske skapninger.
<Berge> Vi undersøker verden på en rekke plan. Vi anerkjenner til og med at samtlige sanser vi har kan lure oss.
<Berge> (Dette undersøkte Descartes, og er grunnlaget for hans Gudsbevis, for øvrig.)
<Berge> SÃ¥h, exphil 101!
<jo-erlend> all kunnskap er verdifull kunnskap.
<jo-erlend> den kunnskapen som beviselig er feil, er kanskje mest verdifull av all kunnskap.
<Berge> En manns gulv er en annen mans tak.
<jo-erlend> forutsatt at verden er krum.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg lurer på hvordan du kan anse noe som helst for å være sant, egentlig.
<Berge> Men det er nå så.
<Berge> Det er jo selvsagt mulig du er riv, ruskende gal og ikke det.
<jo-erlend> problemet mitt med religion, er at det smitter og at det går på bekostning av kunnskap om logikk og viljen til å stille spørsmål ved det man antar er sant.
<Berge> …og ikke trenger det.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Går religion på bekostning av logikk?
<Berge> Du må nesten demonstrere hvordan jeg er ulogisk.
<Berge> Og ikke minst hvordan jeg ikke har vilje til å stille spørsmål.
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg anser for enhver tid enhver sannhet for å være midlertidig.
<Berge> (Å være religiøs innebærer betydelig _flere_ spørsmål for meg, ikke færre. Det er vesentlig lettere, filosofisk sett, å være ateist.)
<Berge> Jeg må jo forholde meg til ondskapens problem, f.eks.
<jo-erlend> Berge, ettersom jeg ikke er vilig til å stille tvil ved din logikk, må jeg stille spørsmål om din religion.
<Berge> Ah, så jeg er ikke ulogisk?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Berge> yay
<Berge> Da er det altså mulig å være logisk og religiøs på én gang.
<jo-erlend> forutsatt at det du kaller religion er det jeg oppfatter som religion.
<Berge> Det er ikke gitt i det hele tatt, selvsagt.
<jo-erlend> nettopp. Derfor har jeg respekt for de som sier at de er religiøse, men ikke for det jeg oppfatter som religion.
<Berge> Det gir kanskje ikke så mye mening.
<comradekingu> jødedom → kristendom → islam så absolutt ikke til sammenligning logisk mot andre religioner, i sådan grad at det blir merkelig å kalle alle religioner religion og behandle "relogion" deretter
<jo-erlend> det er forskjellen mellom subjekt og objektiv.
<Berge> Du har ikke respekt for din egen oppfattelse av religion, men anerkjenner fint at andre, spesielt religiøse, kan ha en annen oppfatning?
<Berge> comradekingu: Jeg kan helt klart mest om de abrahamittiske religionene. De øvrige må du nesten spørre noen andre om.
<jo-erlend> Berge, hevet over min egen avsky for religion og hever over mine definisjoner av ethvert ord, er respekten for hva min hjerne har gitt meg.
<Berge> Avsky, faktisk.
<Berge> Hva er det du avskyr?
<Berge> Men jeg tror jeg skal rulle hjem og legge meg.
<Berge> For flere filosofiske betraktninger kan jeg først anbefale å lese den særs vasete boken The God Delusion av Richard Dawkins, forutsatt at det følges opp av Faith, Reason and Revolution av Terry Eagleton.
<jo-erlend> jeg avskyr evnen religion og viljen til å tro har til å smitte over til folk som ikke har noen grunn til å dele den samme mytologien. Jeg har ingenting imot det mystiske eller hvordan mennesker opplever det.
<comradekingu> Hvis vi delere inn i mytologier og religion så ser vi at de begge har guder, og at de med mest utbredelse er de nyeste og styggeste, i kraft av nettopp den symbiosen
<Berge> jo-erlend: Smitter?
<Berge> comradekingu: At… what?
<comradekingu> Jeg liker at når noen spør meg om noe jeg sier, så er det utelukkende enstavelser, slik at jeg skjønner like lite
<jo-erlend> Berge, smitter. Jeg tar totalt avstand fra Abrahams Gud, men ikke desto mindre tar jeg hensyn til ham. Jeg smertes også over å kaste kjære bilder selvom jeg vet at de er uten betydning.
<Berge> comradekingu: De største religionene er islam og kristendom. Ikke akkurat nye og ikke akkurat små.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Om du tar avstand fra og hensyn til Gud, må det jo bety at du tror på Ham (-:
<comradekingu> Berge: Enig, bortsett fra at de er nye i forhold til mytologier
<Berge> comradekingu: I forhold til hvilke mytologier?
<jo-erlend> Berge, men jeg forstår at hildringene gir en bekvem pause fra virkeligheten. Jeg er også villig til å tenke abstrakt eller spekulere villt. Det er morsomt, men jeg tror ikke på det av den grunn.
<Berge> jo-erlend: La meg informere om at svært få religiøse ser på religionsutøvelse som pause fra virkeligheten.
<comradekingu> Norønn mytologi, gresk, egyptisk etc
<Berge> I så fall pause _i_ virkeligheten. Men definitivt i den.
<Berge> comradekingu: De er ikke akkurat utbredte?
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg tar avstand fra Abrahams Gud. Siter meg riktig hvis du skal gjøre det. Einsteins Gud er et helt annet spørsmål. Jeg anser det for å være et spørsmål om hans tro og troen på de fysiske lover.
<Berge> Dog eldre.
<comradekingu> Berge: Det er fordi det ikke er stygge religioner, hvis vi skal behandle dem som det
<Berge> jo-erlend: Vel, tro innebærer det jo uansett.
<Berge> (-:
<Berge> comradekingu: Hvilke er stygge?
<comradekingu> jødedom → kristendom → islam
<Berge> Hvordan er de stygge?
<Berge> (Hva er stygt med dem?)
<jo-erlend> Berge, alt innebærer tro. Spørsmålet er hvorvidt glasset er tomt før det ikke finnes et molekyl av den forhenværende væsken eller om det er fullt før det renner over.
<comradekingu> De forhelliger alle forkastelige og moralske forfall tenkelig
<Berge> Alle forkastelige og moralske forfall tenkelig!
<Berge> Det var meg den drøyeste påstanden jeg har sett om religion noen gang!
<Berge> SÃ¥ da avfeier jeg deg som et troll, tror jeg.
<comradekingu> jødedom>kristendom>islam
<jo-erlend> å forkaste religionl, er bare dumt.
<jo-erlend> jeg respekterer soldaten selvom jeg ikke støtter krigen.
<Berge> SlimG: Velkommen til filosofitimen.
<Berge> I dag diskuterer vi religion.
<jo-erlend> nei.
<comradekingu> Jeg gjør et poeng ut av å særbehandle dem i sammenligning med naturreligioner
<jo-erlend> vi diskuterer tro.
<Berge> ah, vel, sant. Tro og religion.
<Berge> comradekingu: Nei, du troller.
<Berge> Slutt å trolle.
<comradekingu> Berge: du er velkommen til å foreslå et moralsk forfall som ikke forhelliges av de tre
<jo-erlend> jeg for min del, har større respekt for de som forguder trærne enn de som forguder jesus.
<jo-erlend> unnskyld, jeg sa feil.
<Berge> comradekingu: Ehm… de to verdenskrigene?
<jo-erlend> jeg har større respekt for troen på trærne enn jeg har for troen på jesus.
<Berge> Sånn for å ta de klart mest blodige krigene i historien.
<comradekingu> Mord, stjeling, voldtekt, krig, den typen ting
<Berge> Ok. Hva med, eh, mord, stjeling, voldtekt og krig?
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw21_Xe5Uao&feature=related :)
<comradekingu> http://www.evilbible.com/
<Berge> oh, oh, URL-krig!
<Berge> comradekingu: Hva er poenget ditt nå?
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, ikke bruk religion mot de religiøse. Det er en tapt sak.
<Berge> At det er mulig å tolke omlag hva som helst ut fra Bibelen gitt selektiv nok lesing av rett oversettelse?
<jo-erlend> hvis vi skal vinne, så må vi fremheve vår egen sak, ikke drive propaganda mot religion.
<Berge> I så fall: Gratulerer!
<Berge> Noen burde lage en Godwin-lignende regel for akkurat det der.
<Berge> Det er altså så fascinerende når ikke-religiøse selv tolker Bibelen etter eget forgodtbefinnende, og bruker disse tolkningene som argumentasjon.
<jo-erlend> Berge, du er altså monoteist?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hva er det å vinne?
<jo-erlend> Berge, fremtid og evighet.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja. (Man er gjerne det som kristen.)
<Malin_> er det Ubuntu-prat dette da? Eller har Ubuntu blitt en religion i det siste kanskje?
<Kagee> som xt sier, hold dere on-topic
<Kagee> :)
<Berge> Dere har nok rett (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er ikke gitt for meg at alle som tror på jesus tror på Abrahams Gud. Tvert imot.
<Berge> Om folk plages, slutter vi.
<Berge> Jeg skal jo uansett legge meg, tenkte jeg.
<Malin_> hvorfor må man bli så oppskakket pga litt religion?
<Berge> Malin_: Det er fascinerende, hva?
<comradekingu> Selve menneskeverdet blir meningsløst å forfekte ut fra stygge religioner
<jo-erlend> jeg støtter for eksempel det Jesus sier og dermed kan jeg kalle meg kristen, men jeg tror ikke på hans tro. Jeg tror at forutsetningene for å tro var annerledes for to tusen år siden enn de er nå.
<Berge> comradekingu: Vi avslutter. (Og jeg sa noe om trolling i sted.)
<Berge> SÃ¥, god natt.
<Berge> *poff*
<jo-erlend> jeg tror at han var verdenshistoriens beste mann til å forene kvinner og menn og det støtter jeg. Gir deg meg noen tro på at han spratt til himmels på denne dag for to tusen år siden? Nei.
<comradekingu> Jeg bare lurer på hvordan dere forholder dere til en sammenblanding av logikk og religion strippet for massepsykose
<jo-erlend> menneskeheten er en massepsykose. Det er det vi kaller Ubuntu. Hver dråpe er en del av havet.
<jo-erlend> det er bedre å være en beskjeden del av en liten løsning enn å være en liten del av et stort problem.
<comradekingu> er ikke det ganske arrogant?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, jeg blir ikke oppskaket. Det jeg vil, er å erstatte religionsundervisning med logikkundervining. Python i barneskolen -- religion på universitet.
<comradekingu> Hvis man skal forene seg i noe så bør det være tuftet på noe bedre enn at det man ønsker å få utført er bra
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, jeg prøver ikke å være arrogant.
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, hvorfor det?
<comradekingu> La oss si at det stemmer men at man så introduserer noe problematisk, det tar ikke "vi er løsningen" høyde for
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<comradekingu> Da blir det foreningen av "forent i problemet, med illusjoner om det motsatte"
<jo-erlend> vi skal ikke tro mer enn nødvendig.
<comradekingu> Jeg håper virkelig det er mer i ubuntu, uten at jeg har peiling
<jo-erlend> jeg har jobbet som selger i noen år og utdannet selgere i enda flere år. Det jeg alltid har sagt, er at du skal legge forventningen like under det som kan oppnås, men over det som gjør at de blir skuffet. Den du snakker til skal både få oppfylt det du sier, bli engasjert og ikke bli skuffet i etterkant.
<comradekingu> støttes
<jo-erlend> de religiøse lover for mye. De sier at jeg skal leve for alltid, bare jeg er snill. Jeg tror at de svindler meg. Det er også noen som sier at ingenting har noen verdi, så jeg kan utsette mennesker for hva jeg vil. De skuffer meg. Jeg tror på menneskenes evner. Hverken mer eller mindre.
<SlimG> Glad jeg ungikk diskusjonen om religion tidligere i dag :)
* SlimG changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-no | Vi er her, gi oss tid til å svare | Møte her søndag 5. juni kl. 12:00 | Vi har fått VPS!
<jo-erlend> vi kan snakke om Ubuntu. Beskriv den. Jeg har min klar. :)
<SlimG> Svarte, havnet visst midt oppi den alikevell
<jo-erlend> SlimG, trodde du at jeg ikke så deg? :)
<SlimG> hehe
<jo-erlend> vi er Ubuntu.
<SlimG> Og vi har fått VPS!
<jo-erlend> og vi har VPS"
<jo-erlend> med 1GB RAM og fritt spillerom?
<SlimG> jeg er ikke så drevet i tiggerfaget, så 1GB var det jeg fikk til
<jo-erlend> SlimG, gi meg det navnet i email, så skal jeg nok fikse noe.
<SlimG> 320 GB trafikk pr. mnd. forresten, regner med det holder plenty til nåværende ubuntu.no
<jo-erlend> i monn.
<jo-erlend> vi har root?
<SlimG> mhm
<jo-erlend> det som er viktig nå, sånn som jeg ser det, er at vi blir troverdige før april 2012.
<SlimG> jeg har til og med kontrollert at det ikke ligger noen offentlige rsa nøkler igjen på noen brukere ;)
<jo-erlend> ;)
<Kagee> troverdige?
<jo-erlend> x2go har egen plugin for Firefox.
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Tror jeg skal gå greit om vi får fart på sidene, da blir det nok litt mer motiverende å utføre forbedringer på nettsidene
<jo-erlend> Kagee, ja. Vi skal nå 200 millioner brukere på fire år. Vi har fått en enorm oppgave.
<Kagee> O_o
<jo-erlend> jeg har fått sponset alt vi trenger av isopor for å lage logoer som kan henges opp eller løftes med ballonger. Men det er bare et bittelite ledd. Vi må ha seriøse lanseringer i det ganske land.
 * Kagee senger
<Kagee> good luck
<jo-erlend> det er sånt møtet handler om. én gang per annet år, må vi kunne samle folk.
<Kagee> førstkommende søndag ja...  det må jeg huske
<jo-erlend> jeg sier som vi sier i Stabæk. Vinnern vinner.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ah, det du vil :) hehe
<Malin_> jo-erlend, hvordan fungerer egentlig den firefox-pluginsaken til x2go?
<Malin_> merker det er litt trøblete å bruke x2go i 11.04
<jo-erlend> den fungerer sånn at du får vinduet i Firefox istedenfor at det blir et eget vindu.
<Malin_> veit ikke helt hvordan jeg skal forklare det, men innimellom så forsvinner liksom panelene
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ah
<Kagee> Er det stor forskjell på x2go og VNC ?
<jo-erlend> enorm.
<Malin_> hva står vps for?
<jo-erlend> virtual private server.
<Malin_> ja, den forskjellen er så stor at det er eh... som å sammenligne isbjørn med sovebjørn eller noe
<Malin_> neida, men vnc er tregt :S
<Malin_> x2go er utrolig raskt
<jo-erlend> skjønt, vi kommer til å få SPICE i løpet av året. Men x2go er der og virker svært stabilt.
<Malin_> spice?
<jo-erlend> spice får x2go til å se ut som åttitallsteknologi.
<Malin_> hender liksom at alt bryter sammen når jeg kjører x2go, allt av panelet rundt vinduene forsvinner osv
<Malin_> når kommer spice? og hva kan den gjøre som ikke x2go kan? Det her virker utrolig spennende dog :D
<jo-erlend> med spice kan du se HD film over nettet, synkronisert og fint. Det må kjøres på hypervisornivå.
<Malin_> ser ut som det finnes http://www.spice-space.org/
<jo-erlend> SPICE gir deg i prinsippet en PC over nettverket.
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Malin_> det høres jo genialt ut
<Malin_> men HD via nettet går vel neppe om man har treg opplast?
<jo-erlend> med veksten av ARM, er det genialt.
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Vil det si at dekodingen av video skjer på klientside?
<jo-erlend> drit i nettet.
<jo-erlend> SlimG, vel... Det kommer an på.
<Malin_> hm... kanskje noe jeg kan teste det her... https://launchpad.net/~dev-zero/+archive/spice
<jo-erlend> SPICE er ikke enkelt å ha med å gjøre foreløpig og det fungerer som sagt bare for virtuelle maskiner. Men jeg har opplevd bedre grafisk ytelse med SPICE over nettverket enn jeg har opplevd med vbox lokalt.
<jo-erlend> jeg har for eksempel spilt en gammel need for speed over nettverket og det føltes lokalt.
<Malin_> åj
<jo-erlend> det er en erstatning for deg, etterhvert, men det er ikke noen erstatning for noe terminalservermiljø.
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Jeg fikk til NFS:HP2 igjen her om dagen, faktisk like gøy som dengang, fikk grust endel venner óg :)
<jo-erlend> ;(
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> gode spill er gode spill. SÃ¥ langt har teknologien kommet.
<SlimG> Neste mål er å få NFS2SE til å fungere med glide wrapper
<SlimG> Hører fortsatt på musikken fra begge spillene
<jo-erlend> Trinity-filmene er fremdeles geniale, imho. Ikke HD?  Og så da? :)
<SlimG> Trinity humorfilmene?
<jo-erlend> nei. Med Trinity!
<jo-erlend> Terrence Hill og Bud Spencer.
<SlimG> De jeg tenkte på, herlige filmer, heldigvis så lenge siden jeg har sett dem at vitsene har gått i glemmeboka, blir trinity-dedikert helg neste helg
<jo-erlend> Trinity er sjefen. Anarkisten som lar folk ordne opp i sine egne problemer, men når de ikke klarer det, så er'n der. Med kløe i knyttneven og en revolverarm som e'en på en velsignet hacker.
<jo-erlend> korttricksene hans, er verdt å legge merke til :)
<jo-erlend> Trinity er vel forøvrig en av de få filmhistoriske skikkelsene som har brukt "hackerverktøy" skikkelig. Jeg mener å ha sett at nmap skryter av the Matrix.
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... Er det noe som får deg til å føle deg mer som en erketypisk hacker enn når du sitter og venter på toget, finner politiets wep-krypterte nettverk og ser hva nmap sier om hver enkelt maskin? Jeg mener, bortsett fra det hvis du går videre for å lære noe om de maskinene.
<Kagee> ja
<Kagee> når jeg får hardware jeg har kjøpt til å gjøre mer enn det den ble designet som/for
<jo-erlend> jeg brøt sikkerheten i DNB og Postbanken. Jeg rapporterte det selvsagt med en gang. Følte jeg meg litt høyere enn normalt? Ja. :)
<Kagee> tail -f ~/.weechat/logs/irc.network.channel | less
<jo-erlend> jeg stjal faktisk penger fra en konto. Det var min beste venn og planlagt, så det var ikke noe skummelt, bortsett fra hvor lett det var.
<Malin_> kan man med nmap se noe på et wep-kryptert nett? Eller fordi det er lett å knekke wep-krypteringa for så å kjøre nmap?
<Kagee> read-only lesing av irckanaler :)
<jo-erlend> aircrack-ng viser deg sånt.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: lenge siden?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, ja, det er  noen år siden.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja, har testet aircrack-ng... tihi
<Kagee> jeg testet noe lignende hos Terra for en stund siden, heldigvis fungerte det ikke
<jo-erlend> det var sånn at en eller annen sikkerhetssjef i dnb drev og ringte meg hver dag, tidlig på morgenen.
<Malin_> men aircrack-ng viser vel ikke noe på et wep-nett med mindre man først finner koden til wep-nettet?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hvorfor?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, det hacket fungerer trolig i nærmest alle bedrifter, bortsett fra bankene -- håper jeg.
<jo-erlend> hvorfor hva?
<Kagee> ..ble du oppringt
<jo-erlend> fordi de ville lære mer om hacket. Det var sosial engineering.
<Kagee> aha
<jo-erlend> jeg visste at hun hadde provisjon for å selge nettbank, så selvom jeg ikke lurte på noe, så stilte jeg bare dumme spørsmål og lot henne spørre meg om det ikke hadde vært lurt å ha nettbank. Da lot jeg henne tro at hun lurte meg også takket jeg ja til slutt og ga henne adressen.
<jo-erlend> den adressen var ikke min.
<jo-erlend> jeg fikk både kode og kalkulator sendt til en adresse jeg ikke hadde noe med å gjøre.
<Kagee> dang
<jo-erlend> jeg tok ut tusen kroner og vant et veddemål. DNB og  Postbanken har ikke gitt meg et krus engang.
<Kagee> men da hadde kontoeier konto der fra før av elns?
<jo-erlend> jeg visste fødselsdatoen.
<Kagee> f.dato eller f.nummer?
<jo-erlend> dato og navn.
<Kagee> men hadde da personen konto fra før av? de trenger vel f.nr eller mer for å opprette kunder/kontoe?
<jo-erlend> det var kundeservice som prøvde å selge internettilgang til meg, så jeg behøvde ikke å jobbe for det. Jeg behøvde bare å gjøre henne frustrert.
<Kagee> mhm
<Kagee> vanskelig kunde,
<jo-erlend> jeg opprettet ikke konto. Jeg fikk levert en annen persons internettbank til en adresse som ikke hadde noe med dem å gjøre.
<Kagee> og en kundebehamdler med en dårlig dat
<Kagee> *dag
<jo-erlend> det hadde vært vanskeligere idag.
<Kagee> huff
<Kagee> jeg er glad jeg slipper det på nettbanksuppprt
<Kagee> vi tar ikke imot opplysninger - vi bekrefter om de vi får via bankens systemer er riktige, eller ber dem kontakte banken og endre via dem
<jo-erlend> ja, det er mange som skal være glade for det. Men det finnes fremdeles brølende hull.
<Kagee> det jeg syntes er følt er de som låner bort otp-generator og passord
<jo-erlend> dem kan man overse.
<Kagee> uten å vite at det kan brukes til å opprette nye kontoer, signere avtaler, eller logge inn på andre banker enn akkurat der du fikk loginkombinasjonen fra
<jo-erlend> det er de som aldri bruker nettbank, men som har tilgang. Det er et angrep som bare venter på å bli utført.
<Kagee> det og
<jo-erlend> det kommer til å bli brukt.
<jo-erlend> så lenge kriminelle kan trille penger rundt i systemet uten at noen bryr seg, så det er klart at noen -- før eller senere -- vil finne en gamling som bor i spania eller noe sånt. Om en mistepensjonist plutselig får mange penger, så er ikke det noe folk legger merke til. Hvis han bor i Spania, så er det ikke noen begrensning på uttak?
<Kagee> det er vel ofte 10k-grenser på visakort
<jo-erlend> i utlandet?
<Kagee> vel, ja. men avhenger av kortet.
<jo-erlend> kan man kjøpe en bil via nettet på en troverdig måte?
<Kagee> det er iallefall det jeg har opplevd,  en det er ikke mitt fagfelt
<Kagee> *opplevd som kundebehandler
<Kagee> "troverdig"?
<jo-erlend> ja, så lenge ingen kan bevise at du har hatt noen befatning med saken, så spiller det jo ingen rolle.
<jo-erlend> ingen kan bevise at jeg stjal tusen kroner fra kontoen fra en kompis som hadde sagt seg villig til å gjøre det eksperimentet. Men jeg kunne ha gjort det uten hans viten og vilje.
<jo-erlend> jeg kunne også ha satt opp en felleskonto hos noen som var gamle, men selvstendige. De ville ikke ha reagert på det så lenge jeg tok like mye penger ut som jeg satte inn. Sånt tenker ikke bankene på, tydeligvis.
<jo-erlend> det kommer. Bare vent å se.
<Kagee> det kommer, bare vent og se
<jo-erlend> tror min  var riktig?
<Kagee> hirr. det var morsomt med stavekontroll på inputfeltet :)
<Kagee> nå blir sikkert Sakarias glad
<Kagee> ja, å var nok riktig. men det var bare en test
<jo-erlend> det jeg beskrev nå, er nesten ti år gammelt. Jeg har lyst til å teste det igjen.
<Kagee> good luck
<Kagee> interessant
<Kagee> ha!
<Kagee> nå klarte jeg endelig å skrive det ordet riktig :) aspell <3
<jo-erlend> jeg håper at sikkerheten har blitt skjerpet, men du skal ikke se helt bort fra at det fremdeles funker.
<jo-erlend> jeg hater staveprogrammer.
<Kagee> jeg har lyst til å spørre hvorfor, men har også lyst til å konsentrere meg om discworld:hogwatch og prøve å sove. så jeg spør om hvorfor senere i dag. god natt/morgen
<jo-erlend> fordi at når jeg skriver "colour", så er det feil. Det skal skrives "color"., for eksempel.
<Kagee> da bruker du feil ordliste
<Kagee> uk/us
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw21_Xe5Uao&feature=related
<jo-erlend> fin sang.
<Kagee> det får jeg ta ditt ord på. jeg liker ikke url/longwords-oppførselen til weechat
<Kagee> nå klikket til og men shortener-pluginen, så jeg må kopiere og lime for å få sett den på n900,en
<jo-erlend> jeg prøver å være et produktivt medlem av Ayatana... Men nå er det så  mye å ta tak i at jeg ikke vet hvorhen jeg skal begynne engng.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, plasma mobile virker ekstremt lovende.
<Kagee> nå hopper du litt mye fram og tilbake her...
<Kagee> ayatana? plasma mobile?
<jo-erlend> det er to sider av samme sak sånn som jeg ser det.
<jo-erlend> jeg er lidenskapelig opptatt av nybegynnere.
 * Kagee ser ingenting
<jo-erlend> er du sånn braille-mann?
<Kagee> ...
<jo-erlend> ;..¨¨;...;¨¨¨.,;,,...,;...;
<jo-erlend> hvis du forstår hvorfor Ubuntu alltid bruker adjektiver i tillegg til dyrenavn, så forestår du det.
<jo-erlend> symbolikken er dyp, men forståelig.
 * Kagee blir bare enda mer forvirret
<jo-erlend> les litt om etymologien bak Ubuntu. Det er ikke valgt uten grunn.
<jo-erlend> "adjektiv" er noe du skal huske på.
<jo-erlend> du kommer til å flire godt når du forstår det.
<Kagee> god natt, jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> god natt :)
<jo-erlend> les om Ubuntu. Og følg med på hva sabdfl har gjort. Det er sinnsykt genialt til tider.
<jo-erlend> I kampen for norsk kultur og Ubuntu: (Og berge): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWEiMfn1bIo
 * jo-erlend legger seg til tanken om hvor absurd det hadde fremstått for Rudolf Nilsen at anarkister idag bruker han som slagvåpen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWEiMfn1bIo
<Trond--> Finnes det noe tilsvarende som ExtractNow for Ubuntu?
<Trond--> Noen som bruker XChat og kan si hvor stor Url Grabber kan bli?
<brik> no clue
<kjes> ca tusen
<Trond--> det skulle bli rettet opp i neste versjon
<Trond^^> hva skjer'a.. ustabilt nett
<Trond^^> er det irc serveren jeg er koblet til som er råtten?
<Berge> Nei.
<Berge> Du pinger ut.
<Trond--> Jeg vet ikke hva det er
<Berge> IRC-tjeneren mister kontakt med deg.
<Trond--> Jasså... Hva kommer det av?
<Berge> Det vet jeg ikke.
<Berge> Du har kanskje en kjip NAT-ruter som dreper gamle TCP-tilkoblinger?
<Trond--> får sjekke med freenode
<Berge> Sjekke hva med hvem?
<jo-erlend> spør i #Freenode eller #Help eller noe sånt?
<jo-erlend> men bruk en lokal server og sjekk utstyret hjemme.
<Trond--> bruker den i oslo
<Trond--> neste gang jeg blir disconnected så blir det eu
<Malin_> kan man sette opp en sånn irc-server selv?
<Sakarias> ja
<Sakarias> ikke noe i veien for å sette opp server selv
<Sakarias> dog, du får ikke uten videre linket den inn i et nettverk
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det er bare et program.
<jo-erlend> det var visst til Malin_ :)
<Malin_> Sakarias, ah, skjønner
<Malin_> hehe, er fort gjort å blande sammen Malin og Trond ;)
<Malin_> sliter med å lage en symlink som virker som jeg vil. Jeg har installert Wimp. adobe air installerer Wimp til /opt, men jeg valgte å la den installere til /usr/lib i stedet
<Malin_> i mappen Wimp som blir liggende i /usr/lib ligger en bin-mappe med en fil som heter Wimp (den som får Wimp til å starte
<Malin_> Spørsmålet er da: Hvordan lager jeg en symlinc til /usr/bin som samtidig gjør det mulig å starte Wimp kun med kommandoen Wimp
<Malin_> håper jeg har forklart sånn tålig greit
<Malin_> ser ikke ut som programmet starter opp noe gui om jeg starter fra terminalen ved å kjøre: /usr/lib/Wimp/bin/Wimp
<Malin_> ingen output og den går tilbake til prompt
<Berge> Hvordan starter du Wimp til vanlig, da?
<Malin_> er ikke så glad i ting som skal via adobe air, etc jeg altså
<Berge> Vel, det er du som velger å bruke Wimp d-:
<Berge> DRM, ufri programvare _og_ verdens mest ubrukelige VM.
<Sakarias> bestemte meg for en uke siden å gi wimp en skikkelig test.. ente bare opp med å slutte å høre på musikk
<jo-erlend> jeg møtte faktisk utviklerne av det der da jeg var ute og spilte i byen. De hadde ikke noen interesse av fri programvare i det hele tatt.
<xt> nei, kvifor skulle dei
<Malin_> Rettelse, den starter med kommadnoen jeg sa: /usr/lib/Wimp/bin/Wimp
<jo-erlend> tja. For den typen tjenester, hvis du ikke klarer å lage det som fri programvare, så har du gjort det feil.
<Malin_> Berge, jeg skal sjekke hva kommandoen i snarveien jeg vanligvis bruker er
<Berge> jo-erlend: Vanskelig å bruke DRM da.
<Berge> Malin_: Nettopp.
<Malin_> Berge, den er: '/usr/lib'/'Wimp'/bin/'Wimp'
<jo-erlend> Berge, nettopp.
<Berge> Malin_: Bare… med litt færre '?
<Malin_> Berge, helt snat. Eneste er at jeg får tilgang til Wimp via canal digital
<Berge> jo-erlend: SÃ¥ hva burde de ha gjort rett?
<jo-erlend> jeg ville ha implementert DRM som fri programvare, eller droppet DRM hvis det ikke var mulig.
<Malin_> Berge, jeg kopierte kommandoen slik den fremstår i snarveien. Om det virker eller ikke, aner jeg ikke
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hvordan ville du ha implementert DRMen?
<jo-erlend> Berge, aner ikke. Det er vanskelig å gjøre det i åpenhet.
<Berge> Men likevel mener du at det er åpenbart at de burde gjort det? (-:
<jo-erlend> nei?
 * xt rister kraftig på hovudet
<jo-erlend> DRM er selvbedrag.
<Malin_> men fikk jo brukt den lange kommandoen. Greia var at jeg ville kjøre wimp via x2go
<jo-erlend> den eneste reelle effekten DRM har, er at det plager de som er villige til å betale. De som vil ha innholdet, men ikke vil betale, får den uansett.
<xt> nasj.
<xt> DRMen plager ikkje meg i spotify som brukar
<xt> plager meg kanskje meir som utviklar/ideologisk
<Berge> xt: Den plager meg som bruker.
<Berge> Dvs, nå bruker ikke jeg Spotify.
<Berge> Men om jeg hadde gjort, hadde det plaget meg når de plutselig fjerner en haug låter fra katalogen.
<Berge> (Hvilket har skjedd med musikk jeg og andre, som bruker Spotify, liker.)
<jo-erlend> men poenget mitt er at hvis du er avhengig av hemmelighold for at programmet ditt skal _fungere_, så har du gjort noe feil.
<Malin_> nei, problemet med spotify, wimp osv er jo at en ikke kan kjøpe noe i full kvalitet osv osv
<Malin_> mange ting. DRM er en uting også
<Berge> jo-erlend: Med krypto må du holde noe hemmelig (-:
<Malin_> blir borte litt. Dusj :)
<Berge> (DRM bruker krypto i de fleste tilfeller.)
<xt> Berge, jau. Det er annoying. Men om rettighetshavarane fjerner, kva kan spotify gjere?
<Berge> xt: Det bryr meg da ikke hva Spotify gjør. Jeg lar være å bruke DRMede tjenester.
<jo-erlend> jeg og.
<Berge> Så rettighetshaverne kan bestemme hva de vil uten at det går utover mediefilene mine.
<Malin_> var vel noen som mente at DRM osv ble som å leie noe og ikke eie :)
<xt> Berge, såklart. Mitt poeng var bare: Det er musikkbransjen som er mongo her. :)
<Berge> xt: Åpenbart.
<Berge> xt: Men brukerne er også ganske teite.
<Berge> Som bøyer seg. (-:
<xt> joda
<Berge> Det er mange teite her, iofs.
<Berge> Lovgivere, f.eks.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, vel.. Ikke helt. Hvis du kjøper en bok, så eier du den, men du eier ikke innholdet.
<Berge> TONO:
<Berge> s/:/./
<xt> tono er kjempeteite.
<xt> Malin_, når eg har spotify så ser eg på det som ei teneste der eg leiger "det å høyre på musikk"
<xt> works for me.
<jo-erlend> det er flere store artister som forbyr folk å skrive hva de har sunget. Det er sinnsykt.
<Berge> TONO-ordningen er så på tur.
<jo-erlend> Jeg synes Diablo 2 er et godt eksempel. Alle jeg kjenner som spiller det, har kjøpt det. Samtlige ble glade da DRM ble fjernet sånn at de plutselig ikke lenger behøvde å ha CD i stasjonen for å bruke det. Det er noe piratkopiene aldri har krevet. På et tidspunkt måtte jeg bruke en piratkopi for å kunne spille det i wine. Originalen fungerte ikke.
<jo-erlend> de plager sine betalende kunder, men ikke de som er villige til å piratkopiere. Det gjelder alle sammen.
<Trond--> hvordan tvinger jeg et program til å lukkes når det har hengt seg?
<Malin_> Trond--, alt + f2 skriv så xkill
<Malin_> og klikk på progammet du vil "drepe"
<Malin_> jo-erlend, er med på den, men om jeg kjøper en bok, står jeg fritt til å lese den hvor jeg vil :)
<Trond--> det går ikke ann å multitaske når xkill er oppe?
<xt> *an, og nei, trur ikkje det
<jo-erlend> finnes det noen andre grunner til at man skal avmontere filsystemer før man fjerner dem enn at skriveoperasjoner kanskje ikke er fullført?
<Berge> Ja, filsystemet skal merkes som ikke-skittent, slik at det vet at det slipper å kjøre fsck neste gang det monteres.
<xt> For dei filsystem som har den featuren, velogmerke
<Berge> Det har jo omtrent alle.
<jo-erlend> ah. Det hadde jeg glemt.
<jo-erlend> gjelder det også hvis man monterer et filsystem som skrivebeskyttet?
<Berge> Varierer fra filsystem til filsystem, tror jeg, men antagelig ikke.
<Trond--> hva var terminal kommando for å finne et vindus posisjon? compiz greier ikke det selv
<Trond--> Terminal ikonet vises ikke i Unity-launcheren
<Trond--> må være bug-
<Trond--> ..
<Trond--> kjedelig når x=0 ikke virker for å plassere vinduer. de starter der unity-launcheren strekker seg i stedet :/
<jo-erlend> xwininfo
<Trond--> Absolute upper-left X:  67
<Trond--> compiz setter den til 0, men Unity-launcheren står i veien
<Trond--> hvor ser jeg hva terminalen inneholder slik som python og xwininfo?
<Kagee> mener du hva som kjører i en gnome-terminal ?
<Trond--> ja
<Kagee> 1. hvorfor? 2. jeg tror det kan bli vanskelig
<Berge> Trykk tab to ganger d-:
<Trond--> hehe
<Trond--> jaja ikke muligheter, men programmer eller hva dere kaller det.
<Kagee> Trond--: eller.. mener du hva du kjører i en terminal akkurat nå, eller hvilke programmer du kan startre fra shellet?
<Berge> Sistnevnte, tenker jeg.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, hvor fant du ut om xwininfo?
<jo-erlend> jeg spurte noen.
<xt> Spør en IRCOP
<Trond--> rart at jeg ikke klarer å finne noe om denne mystiske gnome-terminalen hos google
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hva er det du prøver å oppnå?
<Berge> xt: (=
<Trond--> finne ut hva mer jeg kan kjøre i gnome terminalen
<Berge> Da vil du lære deg litt generell unix.
<Trond--> xwininfo var jo ganske nyttig for meg
<Berge> Det finnes helt sikkert bunkevis med introer.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det finnes mange nyttige programmer.
<xt> :P
<Berge> xt: Hey, jo-erlend har helt rett.
<Trond--> sikkert, men jeg finner ingen oversikt for gnome terminalens skjulte hemmelige skatter.
<Sakarias> man kan gjøre det meste i terminalen... lese epost, irce, surfe, se på film, osv osv osv
<Berge> Jeg vil f.eks. trekke frem sl.
<Malin_> hadde vært morro å sett film i terminalen :)
<Trond--> hvordan grafikk får jeg med gnome terminal mens jeg surfer?
<Malin_> kan jeg gå på nettbank i terminalen? Hadde vært morro i alle fall
<Berge> Malin_: mplayer -vo caca film.avi
<xt> Trond--: skriv telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<Berge> Malin_: links www.bankenmin.no
<Berge> xt: \o/
<Sakarias> xt :)
<xt> gjelder forsåvidt Malin_ også :)
<Sakarias> viktigst av alt med terminalen... ssh :)
<Berge> xt: …men ikke meg?
<Malin_> Berge, ah, ja, det går jo
<xt> Berge: nei.
<Berge> xt: )-:
<Sakarias> Berge: caca er aa, bare med farger?
<xt> Sakarias: ja
<Berge> mm
<xt> imponerte alle stort med aa/caca på tg i 01!
<Sakarias> :) mange år siden man kjørte film på projekter med aa-lib :)
<Trond--> http://www.linuxguiden.no/index.php/Ubuntu_Linux Ikke oppdatert siden 2009
<Sakarias> Er en wiki, så er bare å oppdatere
<Trond--> Oneiric Ocelot
<Trond--> 	
<Trond--> 11.10
<Trond--> 	
<Trond--> October, 2011
<Trond--> 	
<Trond--> Supported until April 2013
<Trond--> oj hva skjedde??
<Trond--> kopierte fra en tabell
<Trond--> var ikke meningen å spamme
<Sakarias> paste tabell funker som regel ikke
<Trond--> jeg har oppdaget når jeg kopiere et ord eller en setning fra firefox så limer den inn url og tittel også
<Trond--> en del nytt
<si-m1> det er det vel websiden som gjør tenker jeg
<Trond--> jupp
<Trond--> http://www.tv2sporten.no/fotball/ovrig/er-dette-aarets-stoerste-keepertabbe-3508256.html Er det Totem som ikke vil spille av? Får svart skjerm på videosnuttene.
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-03
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det er riktig. Jeg har også hatt problemer med det der på tv2. Jeg vet ikke hva det kommer av. Kan være noe DRM-greier, kanskje? Det er i allefall veldig irriterende.
<citoyen> jo-erlend: tv2 har drm på fotballen sin, ja
<jo-erlend> citoyen, ja, jeg vet. De lurte meg. Jeg kjøpte et abonnement på sumo fordi de sa at det bare var DRM på utenlandsk innhold, noe som viste seg å ikke stemme. Jeg sa opp.
<Kagee> OpenShot er blir MYE bedre i 11.04
<Kagee> mye mer stabil, og den integrerer med inkscape og blender (for å nevne noen)
<jo-erlend> høres bra ut. Hva legger du egentlig i at den integrerer med inkscape og blender?
<Kagee> vel, et eksempel er når du skal legge på overlays/tekst
<Kagee> Den kan enten gjøres "enkel" ved å velge fonttyper, farger, etc, eller du kan åpne det samme teksten/bildet som en svg i inkscape og redigere den av hjertets lyst der
<Kagee> det samme gjelder animerte overganger og tekster, som kan redigeres i blender (uprøvd, men nydelig hvis det fungerer like bra som inkscape-delen)
<jo-erlend> nice.
<geirha> Blender er tøft, men brukergrensesnittet er veldig rart.
<si-m1> syntes brukergrensesnittet til alle 3dapps er rart jeg :p
<geirha> Men, når man først lærer seg det grunnleggende, begynner resten å bli intuitivt.
<geirha> Jeg brukte en god uke på å klare å gjøre enkle ting i Blender. :)
<si-m1> jeg fulgte en tutorial som viste hvordan man lagde et slott
<si-m1> var ganske kjapt å lære seg ting da
<geirha> Jeg var mer interessert i APIet
<geirha> Men måtte lære meg brukergrensesnittet også.
<Kagee> si-m1: høres spennende ut - link ?
<si-m1> hvis den fins ennå så var den linka fra forsiden
<si-m1> http://www.blender.org/education-help/tutorials/
<si-m1> sikkert der en plass
<si-m1> var litt fler nå
<si-m1> hoho
<si-m1> sist jeg sjekka var vel i 2001 eller noe slikt
<si-m1> http://download.blender.org/documentation/oldsite/oldsite.blender3d.org/4_Blender%20tutorial%20Building%20a%20Castle.html
<si-m1> var vel den der tror jeg
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> veldig basic
<si-m1> er visst feil UI også
<si-m1> men kan tenkes noen av keybindingene fortsatt eksisterer
<geirha> Sikkert 2.49. 2.5x ble stabil for et par måneder siden.
<geirha> Der er mye av UI og API omskrevet.
<Kagee> jeg tror jeg vil ha det lettere med å lære 2.5 enn 2.49
<SlimG> Jeg har en fungerende openvpn tunnel, men den setter seg som default gw hos klient, hvordan unngår jeg dette? klient, server og route info -> http://pastebin.com/chxUbPTW
<SlimG> jeg vil kun ha tilgang til nettene 10.0.0.0/24 og 10.0.10.0/24 bak openvpn serveren
<Trond--> over 172k med filer !
<hjd> hm... asus skal lansere et par eee-modeller med Ubuntu ut av boksen http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/06/03/1917243/Asus-To-Ship-Ubuntu-1010-On-Three-Eee-PC-Netbooks?utm_source=rss1.0&utm_medium=feed
<Trond--> hva betyr ut av boksen?
<Sakarias> første gangen du slår på strømmen på et ny utpakket produkt
<hjd> med andre ord; med Ubuntu forhåndsinnstallert.
<Trond--> hmm.. kan vel bare si ferdig-installert
<Kagee> Trond--: ut av boksen er et velbrukt og godt gjenkjent uttrykk, iallefall i it-bransjen
<Trond--> -)
<jo-erlend> oioi... Nå hadde jeg helt glemt møtet i morgen :)
<kjes> Kagee: ikke bare litt heller
<Kagee> nei
<Kagee> jo-erlend: du mener på søndag?
<jo-erlend> i morgen ja. :)
<Sakarias> Kagee: se, ikke bare jeg som er "kranglete"
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg så egentlig bare at det sto lørdag på klokka og søndag i topic. :)
<Kagee> hjernen min er utslitt.
<jo-erlend> min også.
<jo-erlend> jeg har hjulpet fattern med midi i flstudio. Jeg har hverken peiling på midi eller flstudio, så jeg måtte tenke nokså hardt. Men jeg fikk det til :)
<Kagee> jeg har akkurat syklet to mil :-P
<jo-erlend> befri meg fra menyhelvete! Jeg trenger en select-all-knapp i Thunderbird. Hvordan får jeg til det?
<Kagee> ctrl+a?
<jo-erlend> ah. Smart du... haha :)
<jo-erlend> det var litt flaut.
<Kagee> hahaha
<Berge> Ev. klassikeren Home, Shift-End.
<jo-erlend> thunderbird er endel hakk tregere enn evolution.
<jo-erlend> Berge, heh. :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hey, det funker!
<jo-erlend> jada :)
<Berge> C-a gjør rare tingi noen programmer.
<Berge> Men i MUAen er det selvsagt T.
<jo-erlend> T?
<Berge> Tag med regexp.
<Berge> . matcher jo selvsagt alt.
<jo-erlend> "tag med regex"?
<Berge> I mutt.
<Berge> Å tag-e er å merke, i praksis.
<Berge> Du kan gjøre operasjoner på taggede meldinger.
<jo-erlend> tager er midlertidige altså?
<Berge> Tja, til du går ut av den epostmappen.
<Berge> Ev. til du untagger, selvsagt.
<jo-erlend> ok.
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri brukt mutt på noen særlig avansert måte :)
<Berge> Tagging er ikke spesielt avansert engang (-:
<jo-erlend> neida. Konseptuelt høres det litt annerledes ut enn jeg ville ha forventet, men det er vel sikkert ok.
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-04
<Berge> Tenk på tags som ordinær markering av meldinger i et GUI-program.
<Berge> Bortsett fra at du fortsatt har en markør.
<brik> er det meningen at vinduet ikke automatisk kommer i fokus om man åpner e.g. photo viewer fra nautilus?
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg skjønte det.
<jo-erlend> jeg bare ville ha forventet at tags var permanente. Jeg setter vanligvis bare merkelapper på ting jeg trenger å ha et merke for _senere_.
<jo-erlend> jeg har forresten fått et stadig sterkere hatforhold til menyer etter at jeg begynte å bruke unity, hvor de stort sett er usynlige.
<Berge> Flags er permanente.
<Berge> Tags er altså markering for å gjøre operasjoner på flere meldinger.
<jo-erlend> haha
<Berge> Var det morsomt? (-:
<jo-erlend> ja, det er stikk motsatt med hvordan ting er i virkeligheten.
<Berge> mutt er ikke i virkelighete?
<molven> Nei?
<Berge> virkeligheten, sågar
<jo-erlend> vel... Du skjønte hva jeg mente.
<Berge> Egentlig ikke.
<Berge> Jeg synes mutts bruker intuitiv og grei.
<Berge> s/bruker/bruk/
<Berge> (Jeg kan tydeligvis ikke skrive i aften.)
 * molven er enig med Berge 
<jo-erlend> du limer en klistrelapp på noe som en midlertidig varsling, men flagger permanent?
<Berge> Det har ingenting med varsling å gjøre.
<jo-erlend> å?
<Berge> Tags er kun merking for å kunne gjøre operasjoner på flere meldinger.
<Berge> (Om du begynner en operasjon med ; i mutt, gjøre operasjonen på taggede meldinger i stedet for den du har markert.)
<Berge> s,gjøre,gjøres,
<jo-erlend> jaja, ok. Det er ikke så viktig.
<Berge> Ganske viktig for å bruke mutt effektivt (-:
<Berge> T og ; er veldig kjekt.
<jo-erlend> jeg klarer å behandle noen hundre mail om dagen nå, enten det er i evo, tbird eller gmails webui. Får jeg flere mails enn det, så er problemet ikke klienten.
<jo-erlend> jeg liker forresten tbird veldig godt, selvom den er betydelig tregere enn evo.
<jo-erlend> hvordan takler mutt store mengder mails? Bruker den sqlite eller noe sånt, eller hvordan er det?
<Trond--> hvordan kommer jeg meg til den ene eskterne harddisken i terminalen?
<Kagee> den eksterne disken vil være en av mappene under /media
<Kagee> så først kjører du "cd /media"
<Kagee> og så kanskje en "ls" for å se hvilken mappe du så skal inn i
<Trond--> hadde du giddet å hjulpe meg hvordan jeg oppdatterer java?
<Trond--> jeg prøvde å følge en guide http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml
<Trond--> men funka ikke i terminalen
<Trond--> jeg kjørte firefox i safe mode of det står i youtube at jeg må oppdatere til flash 10 men det var jo det første som ble installert av flash versjonene
<Trond--> i følge http://www.mozilla.com/nb-NO/plugincheck/ har jeg det, men java må oppdateres
<Kagee> safe mode kjøres da uten plugins?
<Trond--> ja
<Kagee> hvilken javaversjon har du ?
<Trond--> 1.6
<Kagee> 1.6.what?
<Kagee> det har vært 1.6 i flere år
<Trond--> firefox plugin
<Kagee> ja, men 1.6 er ikke hele versjonsnummeret
<Trond--> 1.6.0_24
<Trond--> Recommended Version 6 Update 25
<Kagee> Trond--: java updates kommer via det vanlige pakkesystemet i ubuntu.
<Kagee> Trond--: bare ignorer det, og vent til den kommer der.
<Trond--> det var gry som skrev at jeg skulle kjøre safe mode og oppdatere
<Kagee> Gry? Hvem er Gry?
<Trond--> en eller annen dude i #firefox
<Kagee> aha. og hvorfor skulle du oppdatere?
<Trond--> jeg sletta masse filer nå virker det
<Kagee> Trond--: nå virka HVA? Du må bruke fulle, beskrivende setninger.
<Kagee> Jeg sitter ikke ved siden av deg og ser på skjermen din.
<Kagee> Trond--: dessuten, du kommer ikke til å få Java 1.6.0_25 som en oppdatering, fordi den ikke inneholder noen sikkerhetsoppdateringer.
<Kagee> Trond--: dvs, du trenger den egentlig ikke.
<Trond--> Kagee,  jeg sletta masse filer i firefox, og nå kan jeg se youtube videoer igjen.
<Kagee> Trond--: greit nok. Men Java-versjonen din har jo INGENTING med youtube å gjøre ?
<jo-erlend> er det noen som har en kilde hvor jeg kan lese om netflix' løsning for linux?
<Trond--> hmm sjekk i linux irc kanalen?
<Mogget> Kagee: hjemme idag? Bli med å teste ut gopro kamera og mitt ukopter?
<Kagee> Mogget: hjemme om to timer
<Kagee> gjerne
<Mogget> jei! :D
<Kagee> og/eller sony-kameraet, fant ut det ikke var så sykt mye tyngre
<Mogget> Kagee: jeg må fikse kontroller før vi kan dra ut btw
<Kagee> jaja, du har 2 timer ++ på deg :)
<Mogget> jobber med det
<Mogget> Kagee: kopteret er et nogo idag :(
<Mogget> jeg testet kontrollern og den vil ikke kompensere i den retningen jeg trenger.
<Mogget> jeg prøvde å fly det, men throttle er nå så usensitiv at jeg får ikke til hover, kun en masse opp eller masse ned og kræsj :P
<Kagee> meeeeeeeeh
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg kobler inn en ekstern skjerm til laptopen. Hvis jeg velger å speile skjermene, så har jeg bare valget mellom 1024x768, 800x600 og 640x480. Men begge skjermene er widescreen. Laptopen bruker vanligvis 1366x768 eller hva det er og det støtter den eksterne skjermen også. Er det flere som har det sånn?
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg velger å ikke speile skjermene, så får jeg riktige valg.
<xt> http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/6176918750/survival-guide-irc :)
<hubbabubbadubba> hei
<brik> hei
<hubbabubbadubba> er det noe permanent workaround for knot med tråløs bryter på laptop. problem er at etter at bruker har kommet innat av/på-knapp for tråløs må jeg kjøre rfkill unblock all for å få det til å funke igjen. bruker kan ikke med slikt så det blir mye unædig service.
<brik> hmm aldri hatt problemer med det
<hubbabubbadubba> det er en compaq presario cq60
<hubbabubbadubba> trådløs blir soft blocket hvis knappen skrus av på
<hubbabubbadubba> knappen er rett ved boot-knappen så bruker kommer stadig innat den. da er vedkommende uten nett til jeg har tid til åkomme å fikse
<hubbabubbadubba> det er litt uholdbart. synd hvis man må gå tilbake til windows for en slik "bagatell"
<hubbabubbadubba> et stort lite problem
<hubbabubbadubba> ingen som har peil?
<citoyen> teip fast knappen?
<brik> google ikke av noe hjelp?
<brik> lol :p
<brik> hubbabubbadubba: sett på f.eks http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp-compaq+presario+cq60 ?
<brik> hubbabubbadubba: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620123 too
<hubbabubbadubba> takk men tro jeg har sett den siden for leeeenge siden en gang. ikke noe matnyttig info jeg får ut av  det der egentlig
<jo-erlend> trenger han av-knappen?
<hubbabubbadubba> trenger ikke. men klarer tydligvis ikke la vær å komme bort i
<brik> tror poenget er at du kanskje kan disable knappen helt
<hubbabubbadubba> ah
<hubbabubbadubba> :)
<hubbabubbadubba> please tell how
<citoyen> teip
<jo-erlend> vet ikke. Men hvis det gjøres i programvare, så må det jo være mulig å enten deaktivere den helt, eller eventuelt vise en dialogboks som bekreftelse på at han vil skru av nettverket.
<hubbabubbadubba> ha ha"teip
<citoyen> jeg mener det :)
<hubbabubbadubba> det er en trykkknapp
<citoyen> ah ok
<citoyen> tenkte det var en slider
<jo-erlend> men network-manager vil helt sikkert sende et signal over dbus når nettverket blir skrudd av. Det kan kanskje være noe å kikke på?
<hubbabubbadubba> hmmmm.. ander ingen ting om dbus
<hubbabubbadubba> aner
<jo-erlend> ok. Men det beste ville sannsynligvis være å deaktivere knappen eller rute den til en annen funksjon. Spørsmålet er jo hvordan du gjør det. :)
<hubbabubbadubba> jepp det ligger langt over mitt nivå
<hubbabubbadubba> kanskje det holder med et unblock all script
<brik> c
<Trond--> hvorfor oppdateres ikke qbittorrent i ubuntu programvaresenter fra 2.6 til 2.8?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, Stable Release Updates. Søk etter det på wiki.ubuntu.no
<Trond--> hva?
<kjes> Stable Release Updates. Søk etter det på wiki.ubuntu.no
<kjes> jo-erlend: wiki.ubuntu.no ekke no
<kjes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=Stable+Release+Updates&titlesearch=Titles
<jo-erlend> unnskyld. Jeg mente .com
<Trond--> noen som bruker qbittorrent da? min får Stalled på 99,99% nå for tiden. det virker med pause og resume for å få 100%..
<Kagee> Trond--: Stable Relese Updates vil si at etter at en ubuntuversjon så blir ikke programvaren oppgradert med nye funksjoner, kun sikkerhetsoppgraderinger
<Trond--> så jeg må alltid oppgradere manuelt for bug fixes ?
<kjes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates - der står alt du lurer på
<citoyen> kjes: Det vil jeg si er et overstatement ;)
<kjes> citoyen: ang stable release updates da :-)
<citoyen> okeida
<citoyen> :P
<Trond--> jeg trenger ikke vite alt som står der, bare det jeg lurer på.
<citoyen> Trond--: Det hender man må lese mer enn akkurat det man lurer på, for å forstå helheten
<citoyen> men nå går jeg og legger meg
<citoyen> så det så
<kjes> de aller fleste her må sikkert lese der for å gi et helt korrekt svar, da kan du like gjerne gjøre det selv
<Trond--> henger dere på noen sosiale kanaler?
<kjes> denne er da sosial :-)
<brik> mhm, #rl
<kjes> tihi
<Trond--> jeg får ormeavføring i hjernen
<Trond--> nå får jeg ikke spilt av youtube videoer igjen
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det er noen ting det ikke er så lurt å si.
<Trond--> plutselig virka det igjen uten at jeg gjorde noe. prøvde bare å spille av på en annen webside.
<jo-erlend> youtube blir jo stadig mer elendig.
<Trond--> hmm.. jeg har ikke slik kunnskap, men du pleier å vite mer om sånt enn meg -)
<kjes> http://imgur.com/gallery/ewUYo
<Trond--> haha akkurat hva jeg føler noen ganger
<Trond--> men reklamer ser jeg ikke
<kjes> Egentlig et annet bilde jeg prøvde å finne, men fant det ikke :
<kjes> :-(
#ubuntu-no 2011-06-05
<Mogget> Noen som vet om et program som gir konstant data om vifter og varme på forskjellige cpu-/gpu 'er?
<jo-erlend> Mogget, sensors?
<jo-erlend> vet ikke om den ser på gpu.
<Trond--> kjedelig å få gjennomsiktig vindu bug når jeg holder på i compiz
<Mogget> jo-erlend: jeg gikk for gkrellm og conky. :D
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hva betyr det?
<Trond--> at jeg så bare ramma
<Trond--> har noen her tatt elektronikk-fag? hvor får jeg kjøpt pensum bøkene?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jeg har det. Du får kjøpt dem i bokhandelen.
<jo-erlend> du finner sikkert liste over bøker på nettet.
<Trond--> de selger dem ikke i bokforretninger lenger de får bøkene gratis på skolen
<jo-erlend> hvafornoe?
<Trond--> jeg var i en bokforretning. ingen pensumbøker selges lenger.
<jo-erlend> det høres i såfall veldig fint ut for elevene, men jeg synes det høres rart ut. Det må jo være en gigantisk kostnad for skolene. Det måtte jeg vel ha hørt om?
<brik> kan hende de har et lignende opplegg til det vi hadde, betalte et par hundre for å leie bøker hvert år
<jo-erlend> denne her ser vel ut som et alright utgangspunkt: http://bokkilden.no/SamboWeb/produkt.do?produktId=3937914&rom=MP
<jo-erlend> Trond--, men du har ikke vurdert å søke deg inn på en skole hvis du er interessert i å lære disse tingene?
<Trond--> nei, jeg skal se igjennom alt dette selv.
<brik> why
<Trond--> fordi jeg finner disse emnene interessante
 * jo-erlend mumler noe om at de som innkaller til møte, stadig ikke møter opp.
<brik> Trond--: hva tenker du å gjøre på vgs da? :)
<Trond--> jeg maila en vgs, men de har vel tatt sommerferie.
<brik> vanligvis er det noen der hele sommeren afaik
<Trond--> spurte om hvilke bøker dem bruker fra vg1 elektrofag til vg2 data og elektronikk
<jo-erlend> jeg sendte ut en påminnelse til listen, så vi kan vel kanskje vente til 12:30 og se om noen har våknet da :)
<jo-erlend> i mellomtiden kan vi jo se hvem som er her?
<Trond--> jeg blir ikke så lenge, men det er jo av liten betydning.
<Trond--> synes du har alt for mange disconnects jeg
<jo-erlend> ja, det er en ulempe ved launcheren i Unity. Jeg har tenkt å rapportere det, men har ikke kommet så langt. Hvis man mellomklikker på et ikon, så åpnes en ny instans istedenfor å bytte til den. På laptoper er det ofte lett å klikke begge knappene istedenfor venstreklikk og det tolkes som et mellomklikk.
<hjd> jo-erlend: det var jeg ikke klar over. Men husk på at det er flere laptopper som ikke har midtast, og at de bør være i stand til å åpne en ny instans også.
<jo-erlend> hjd, ja. Spørsmålet er om det kan gjøres på en annen måte. Jeg skal lufte det i ayatana.
<jo-erlend> shift-klikk funker jo. Men det bør kanskje være mulig å gjøre med bare mus. Jeg kan bare ikke helt se hvordan det kan gjøres på en bedre måte.
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: MØTE: (de som ikke er/var er, finner logger på http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/05/%23ubuntu-no.html)
<jo-erlend> 1. Ruben sier at Ubuntu Norge skal godkjennes på nytt av Ubuntu LoCo Council. Jeg vet ingenting om dette, men det er tydeligvis noe vi må snakke om. Noen som har noe å bidra?
<jo-erlend> ... med? :)
<hjd> jo-erlend: et sekund
<hjd> hvis jg finner det igjen har jeg en link som nevner det
<jo-erlend> flott.
<hjd> Den her tror jeg forklarer litt rundt prosessen http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/05/21/teams-up-for-re-approval-re-approvals-for-o-cycle/
<hjd> så vidt jeg skjønner skal lederen for teamet (ruben) ha blitt kontaktet på mail, muligjens med mer detaljer
<hjd> *muligens
<jo-erlend> ja, det var han som nevnte det i epost, så jeg går ut fra det.
<jo-erlend> derfor er det litt synd at han ikke er her, men det får vi ikke gjort noe med  nå.
<jo-erlend> jeg leste det dokumentet, men jeg forsto ikke riktig hva poenget er, eller hva som skal til. Det har kanskje Ruben fått nærmere beskjed om.
<jo-erlend> denne siden ser litt mer beskrivende ut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval
<jo-erlend> ok.
<jo-erlend> 2. SlimG har ordnet oss en egen VPS og overfører domener og slikt til den. Den har 1GB RAM, 40GB HDD, god responstid og bra prosessor. Han har ikke sagt noe om begrensninger i dataoverføring. Med egen VPS får vi litt større frihet. Er det noen forslag til hva den kan brukes til?
<jo-erlend> jeg har foreslått å kikke på en reversert VNC-løsning sånn at brukere på en litt enklere måte kan dele skrivebordet sitt med en hjelper uten å måtte tenke på NAT, etc. Er det noen som vet om konkrete og frie løsninger på det problemet?
<jo-erlend> hva kan gjøres for å gjøre ubuntu.no mer attraktivt så folk bruker det mer aktivt?
<jo-erlend> 3. Ruben foreslår månedlige møter på IRC og kvartalsvise møter i Oslo (gjerne også andre steder, naturligvis). Det høres bra ut, men da må vi tydeligvis finne en bedre løsning for å varsle de som vil være tilstede. Google Calendar kan sende ut SMS til abonnenter, tror jeg? Er det noen som vet om andre sånne løsninger?
<jo-erlend> månedlige møter høres bra ut, men da må vi finne tidspunkter som passer for folk. Vi kan enten velge en bestemt dato, eller noe sånt som første søndag i måneden. Men vi må ha noe forutsigbart og noe som passer for folk.
<jo-erlend> Ruben og jeg har også hatt en kort samtale om å gjøre noe spesielt ut av release parties for LTS-versjoner, altså for første gang i april 2012. Vi bør da kunne finne et litt mer egnet sted enn Humla, kanskje pynte litt med noen logoer og sånt og annonsere det litt videre enn vi har gjort hittil.
<jo-erlend> ... og med det, tror jeg at jeg hever "møtet" hvis ingen plutselig begynner å si noe :)
<brik> haha.. det var et.. langt møte
<brik> ja møtene må nok annonseres mer, hørte snakk om møte men så ikke at det hadde startet før det var ferdig.. :)
<jo-erlend> brik, det har vært skrevet i topic i over en uke da. :)
<brik> sjelden jeg følger med på topic når jeg alltid er her
<jo-erlend> og det har vært skrevet på mailinglisten. Men når to-tre av de som innkaller til møtet i utgangspunktet, ikke møter opp, så kan de neppe klage på dårlig varsling.
<brik> :P
<brik> hehe..
<hjd> hei igjen, noen som kunne se hvorfor jeg disconnecter, om jeg pinger ut eller hva som skjer?
<jo-erlend> du pinger ut.
<hjd> jo-erlend: hm... takk.
<jo-erlend> [12:48] * hjd has quit (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<hjd> sjekker irc om jeg fortsatt er tilkoblet ved å pinge meg fra tid til annen?
<brik> mhm
<brik> "The PING message is used to test the presence of an active client at the other end of the connection. A PING message is sent at regular intervals if no other activity detected coming from a connection. If a connection fails to respond to a PING command within a set amount of time, that connection is closed."
<Kagee> Jeg sov klokken 12, beklager :-S
<brik> neste møte på kveldstid så syvsoverne er våkne og? ;p
<Kagee> ugh-ugh!
<jo-erlend> bah. Etter oppgradering tryner desktopen ved boot igjen. Hvordan er det jeg viser grubmenyen? Jeg har valgt å skjule den ved boot.
<Kagee> e?
<jo-erlend> holde inne når jeg booter eller?
<jo-erlend> det hjalp ikke.
<jo-erlend> æsj, jeg begynner å bli skikkelig grinete på ATI.
<Kagee> nå gruer jeg meg
<Kagee> jeg skal reinstallere i kveld
<jo-erlend> sørg for at grubmenyen viser seg ved boot så du kan logge inn i sikkerhetsmodus eller et rootshell.
<Kagee> jeg har den alltid oppe, så jeg kan boote inn i windows
<Kagee> men ... jeg tror ikke jeg har gjort det på over et år :-P
<jo-erlend> holde shift inne funka.
<jo-erlend> var helt fint igjen etter at jeg hadde installert den nye driveren... som vanlig.
<Kagee> hva mener du forresten med at desktopen "tryner" ?
<jo-erlend> full frys.
<jo-erlend> jeg finner ingen feilmeldinger heller. Alt bare stanser opp.
<Trond--> grub meny er det den lilla dos menyen ?
<brik> der man velger mellom e.g. linux og windows
<Trond--> hva er den lilla for noe da? jeg har prøvd å ta annet valg, men gikk inn i ubuntu for det om.
<Kagee> Trond--: du og brik snakker om den samme menyen
<Kagee> Den er "lilla" i nyere versjoner av Ubuntu, og brukes ofte til å velge mellom å boote Windows (der det er installert), den nyeste installerte Ubuntu-kjernen, eller eldre Ubuntu-kjerner
<jo-erlend> ... ikke minst sikkerhetsmodus hvis  du har  ATI skjermkort :)
<Trond--> Themonospot stinker når det gjelder mkv. fikk jo mer informasjon i Totem.
<Kagee> Overlever «UUID»-er en reinstallasjon ?
<Sakarias> mener det ja
<Kagee> http://insight3d.sourceforge.net/
<Kagee> har noen testet dette ?
<Sakarias> dessverre
<Kagee> Det virker «kult»
<jo-erlend> det der hørtes temmelig imponerende ut ja.
<Kagee> Er det mulig å finne ut om en ubuntu-installasjon er oppgradert fra en tidligere versjon ?
<hjd> Kagee: jeg har sett bug rapporter på launchpad kan si hvilken versjon som først ble installert, men jeg vet ikke hvor de henter informasjonenen fra. Så ja, det burde være mulig
<Kagee> jeg husker ærlig talt ikke om denne installasjonen har overlevd i mer enn 6 måneder
<Kagee> det er 10.10, men jeg mener å huske noe om en oppdatering
<hjd> Se feks bug 793231, som har installation media, og når den ble oppgradert til natty. Men som sagt vet jeg ikke hvor denne informasjonen hentes fra.
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 793231 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "Can't restore from symlinks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793231
<Kagee> det kan hende den finner det i programvarekilder.
<Kagee> jeg har 10.10-cd'en der, så da er antagelig installasjonen mindre enn 6 måneder gammel
<hjd> tenkte nettopp på det. Der pleier det å stå hvilken CD det ble installert fra.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, ellers kan du sikkert se det i /var/log/dpkg.log
<Kagee> ja. litt sent nå. driver å booter installasjonen
<Kagee> det er like før jeg graver fram en ekstern cdleser
<Kagee> denne maskina liker virkelig ikke å boote fra minnepinne
<Kagee> ellers gjør jeg noe fælt feil når jeg setter dem opp
<Kagee> ok, da vet man hva HDMedia-valget til unetbootin er for
<jo-erlend> Kagee, hvorfor bruker du ikke ubuntus egen?
<Kagee> den funkerte enda dårligere.
<Kagee> kan noen si meg hvor stor plass en 11.04 / tar?
<Kagee> utenom /home.
<jo-erlend> tja.. Min er ikke helt ren.
<Kagee> men, hvor mye?
<jo-erlend> skalvise.
<Kagee> i alle dager - installasjonen forslår å kalle maskina mi anders-System-Product-Name
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<jo-erlend> 3.9GB ser min ut til å ta.
<Kagee> greit
<sigurdga> jeg har en helt blank som bruker 3.1
<Kagee> da går det antagelig bra å endre den fra 20 og ned til 15
<Kagee> på 10.10 brukte jeg 8, men det kan jo være alt mulig rart
<sigurdga> ja, min fedora bruker omtrent det samme
<sigurdga> det er den jeg har endt opp med å bruke på nylaptopen etter at debianen ikke ville helt
<Kagee> error: no such device: <UUID>
<Kagee> grub rescue>
<Kagee> *pokker*
<Kagee> Unknown command 'help'
<Kagee> det er jo bare helt idiotisk
<Kagee> en url hadde vært nok
<jo-erlend> Kagee, hmm?
<jo-erlend> ah. En url til en manside? Det hadde ikke gjort noe.
<Kagee> evt hjelpsidene til ubuntu
<Kagee> wow
<Kagee> det programmet som er linket til fra grub2-sidene, "boot-repair" burde vært en del av livecd'en
<jo-erlend> bra?
<Kagee> bra.
<Kagee> eller, enkelt og funker
<jo-erlend> det høres jo bra ut :)
<Kagee> mm
<krosenvold> Au. Min ubuntu har blitt helt "windows". Vinduene henger igjen p? skjermen n?r jeg flytter dem rundt
<krosenvold> Noen tips ?
<jo-erlend> driver?
<Kagee> noe har også skjedd med æøå'ene dine
<krosenvold> ?ae?
<jo-erlend> krosenvold, /charset utf-8
<krosenvold> jo-erlend: Hvis jeg skulle skrive det i irssi hadde det ingen effekt ae??
<jo-erlend> åh.
<jo-erlend> ah. Jeg tror jeg skjønner hva du mener.
<krosenvold> Alt er helt clusterfu*
<krosenvold> k
<jo-erlend> hva hvis du dreper vinduet med xkill, for eksempel?
<krosenvold> Jeg maa boote. brb
<jo-erlend> det holder vel i allefall å restarte x?
<krosenvold> ahh. Der er gnomen tilbake: æøå!!
<krosenvold> Den nye desktoppen scorer ikke særlig høyt i min bokj
<krosenvold> Jeg vil heller ha noe som virker
<jo-erlend> krosenvold, det du beskrev der, har jeg aldri opplevd i Unity. Har har opplevd det noen ganger i endre compiz-er.
<jo-erlend> s/endre/eldre/
<krosenvold> Den var faktisk helt på syre
<jo-erlend> ja. Jeg har sett det i compiz før, som sagt. Men ikke ofte.
<jo-erlend> hvis det var unity du snakket om, så har ikke det noe ansvar for sånne problemer. Men det er endel andre ting å ta tak i med unity. Det er var egentlig altfor tidlig å få det inn i Natty, men det var nødvendig for å få testet det grundig så den kan være strøken og stabil til 12.04.
<jo-erlend> tipper det skal bli vanskelig å få 11.10 til å bli helt stabil også, med alle endringene som skal gjøres i denne syklusen.
<Kagee> Ok. Gratulerer til Ubuntu 10.10, digital-ut på lydkortet virker. men høyre og venstre er byttet om
<Kagee> tips, anyone ?
<Kagee> 11.04, even
<jo-erlend> *kremt* er det hodetelefoner?
<Kagee> *kremt*, nei
<Kagee> usb-headsettet har alltid fungert utmerket
<jo-erlend> hehe, ok. Jeg har vært borti det spørsmålet før, skjønner du. Da var det en som hadde satt på seg hodetelefonene feil vei :)
<jo-erlend> men vi burde ha en mulighet for å bytte kanaler, synes jeg. Det mener at Windows hadde for mange år siden.
<Kagee> har vi ikke ?
<Kagee> jeg bytter mellom analog/digital på interne lydkortet og hodetelekoner hele tida?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg mente mellom venstre og høyre.
<Kagee> aha
<jo-erlend> jeg bytter også utganger ofte. Det fungerer nokså fint, selvom jeg har hatt litt knirking de siste dagene.
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-28
<malin> dagerik: hvordan ble enden på visa, angående scanneren?
<Kagee> Solskogen: bare fordi jeg akkurat fant det ut - kvm / virt-manager har "Start virtual machine on host boot up"
<Kagee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/54180
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 54180 in openssh (Ubuntu) "[rfe] sshd ought to support 'none' cipher" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Kagee> Ahhh. Jeg trodde noe følt var feil, men ser nå at den includerer poster fra Debian Bug TRacker / 1997 :)
<Kagee> *fælt
<malin> hei christoffer
<christoffer> Hej malin
<malin> Hvordan går det i Sverige?
<christoffer> Sakta...
<christoffer> vi försöker få igång ett val av Team Contact och Team Leader
<christoffer> men har inte kommit igång än
<christoffer> jag avslutar mitt examensarbete i veckan för Högskoleingenjör så jag har fullt fokus på mina studier nu ...lite mindre tid till Ubuntu
<malin> aha. Jeg syntes vi burde hatt det sånn her også, mer organisasjon med verv og sånt
<christoffer> Hur går det själv?
<malin> samme her
<malin> har eksamen denne uken selv
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> inom vilket ämne?
<malin> elementær diskret matematikk
<christoffer> program eller kurs?
<malin> også skal jeg har programmering grunnkurs (tar på nytt , da jeg strøk i høst)
<christoffer> ok
<malin> enn du?
<christoffer> Datateknik ...mitt 3e år avslutas nu ...mitt examensarbete handlar om "Use of DANE to improve security of Identity federations"
<malin> ah, en hva er DANE?
<christoffer> DNS-Based Authentication of Named Entities
<malin> hm. oki, ikke hørt om det jeg :)
<christoffer> Nej, det är väldigt nytt
<christoffer> finns inte som standard än =)
<christoffer> men är på gång
<malin> ah
<RoyK> http://datatracker.ietf.org/wg/dane/ ?
<RoyK> drøy uke gammel draft - ganske ferske saker ;)
 * RoyK bytter til treningstøy for å få en times tid eller noe på sykkelen i dag også
<christoffer> RoyK, ja, precis det stämmer
<christoffer> Jag sticker ut och tränar jag med
<christoffer> hörs!
<Solskogen> Kagee: kan virt-manager kose seg med VM-er fra VirtualBox?
<Kagee> "ja"
<Solskogen> heh, hva betyr det?
<Kagee> At jeg ikke vet hvor bra,
<Kagee> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Libvirt#Using_VirtualBox_with_virt-manager
<Kagee> eventuelt så blir det å migrere hele vm'ene
<RoyK> Solskogen: mener du at virt-manager skal styre vbox, eller å bruke VM-er fra vbox i virt-manager/kvm?
<Solskogen> RoyK: først og fremt det første
<Solskogen> siden jeg sitter med intrykket av at virt-manager er et eneste stort stygt hack :)
<RoyK> jaha - hva er så stygt med den?
<Solskogen> jeg endret fra IDE til SATA på en virtuell maskin, da nektet den å boote
<Solskogen> selv om det stod at den skulle boote fra sata
<RoyK> i kvm?
<RoyK> virt-manager/libvirt/kvm
<Solskogen> mhm
<RoyK> burde du ikke bruke virtio-disk?
<RoyK> bittelittegranne raskere ;)
<Kagee> Can noen anbefale et verktøy for ... analyse av binærdata?
<Kagee> Jeg skulle ha sjekket noe SSH-kommunikasjon, men Wireshark støtter ikke dissecting av de SSH-data som vanligvis er krypterte.
<Kagee> Jeg har ukrypterte kommunikasjonsdata, men skulle gjerne visualisert dem
<dagerik> Kagee: Ssh dataene er vel vanligvis ascii applikajsonsprotokoller som du bare kan lese uten noe verktøy?
<Kagee> ssh-protokollen er binær
<dagerik> Javel.
<Kagee> det er den jeg vil (atuomatisere) visualisering av
<dagerik> Long shot, men jeg vet noen masterstudenter ved ntnu gjorde noen forbedringer av wireshark noen år siden.
<Kagee> husker du noe mer spesifikt ?
<dagerik> nope
<dagerik> Hvis jeg har startet en job slik at jeg ikke har fått tilbake bash prompten. Hvordan kan jeg sende job-en til bakgrunnen? Dette er i bash.
<Kagee> ctrl+z
<Kagee> men de vil stope den også
<Kagee> *stoppe
<Kagee> start den igjen med fg
<dagerik> Hva am programmet krasjer hvis jeg stopper den på den der måten?
<geirha> Da er det absurd dårlig skrevet
<geirha> Eller, jeg er ikke sikker på om det går an å få et program til å kræsje av SIGSTOP
<geirha> kjør bg hvis du vil starte jobben i bakgrunnen forresten
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-29
<dagerik> geirha: programmet som krasjet var spotify for linux
<dagerik> men det er generelt ikke stabilt
<prooz> Man kan vel bare skrive: kommando &
<prooz> Men det er vel kanskje det samme som ctrl+z ?
<Unhammer> kommando &
<Unhammer> er det same som ctrl+z og så bg
<Unhammer> utanom at programmet får ein kort pause mellom ctrl+z og bg
<Unhammer> (så viss det t.d. krasjer ved tidshopp, så kan det ha noko å seia)
<SlimG> Noen tips til en epost klient som støtter imap idle, og i tillegg klarer å synke flagg begge veier mot google's vanskeligstilte imap server?
<SlimG> Har forsøkt Evolution og Thunderbird, endte opp med Thunderbird, men den har problemer med å synke flagg
<SlimG> * mot Gmail
<SlimG> Gmail vil bli byttet ut med en standard IMAP tjeneste, enn så lenge hadde det vært fint om noen har laget en gmail-imap workaround i en linux/windows klient
<Unhammer> kanskje offlineimap mot maildir?
<Unhammer> du kan endra på imap-flagg i offlineimap
<Unhammer> og så får du ein backup som bonus
<Unhammer> alltid greitt å ha når gmail plutseleg stenger deg ute av kontoen utan varsel eller grunn
<Unhammer> (eg byrja med offlineimap etter det skjedde med meg …)
<Unhammer> bonus 2: du får ein fungerande imap og kan bruka thunderbird eller kva som helst, uavhengig av om du har gmail eller noko anna.
<SlimG> Ser lurt ut Unhammer, takk for tips
<SlimG> Veit du om den fungerar med Gmail sine quirks?
<Unhammer> dei har ein eigen repository type=gmail
<SlimG> Sweet!
<Unhammer> vanlege er type=IMAP, heh
<Unhammer> men jo, gmail er ikkje heilt lett å omsetja til imap, iallfall ikkje viss du bruker masse overlappande labels
<Unhammer> då får du jo servert kopiar av all eposten i ulike mapper
<SlimG> Brukar ikkje labels, eg har kun behov for at vi som les it-konto eposten får synka flagg (lest/ulest/viktig)
<Unhammer> då bør det vera ganske uproblematisk
<SlimG> Atter ein gong: takk for tips Unhammer, ser vakkert ut :)
<Unhammer> np
<malin> hm.. har lyst på ubuntu-t-skjorte, men er jo ikke noe vits når det kun erp å ryggen helt oppe ved nakken at det faktisk står Ubuntu
<malin> ingen kommer jo til å se det når det er der
<blaamann> Noen har Ubuntu på forsida, men du mener kanskje den damemodellen.
<blaamann> Det er flere damemodeller seg eg nå.
<malin> ja, de damemodellene jeg tenkte på
<Solskogen> blaamann: burde det ikke være ganske selvforklarende? at /malin/ vil ha damemodellen, mener jeg.
<malin> herremodellen er jo forsovidt like dan, at det står ubuntu bak i nakken, men det ville jo vært rart om jeg ville kjøpt den ja. De fleste menn har jo kort hår også, så da syntes jo Ubuntu bakfra gjerne
<Solskogen> du får ha det lange håret foran istedenfor, og se ut som en emo :)
<blaamann> malin: kanskje du finner en på http://www.cafepress.com/
<RoyK> en kollega har denne i dag http://www.snorgtees.com/pi-be-rational :)
<malin> Solskogen: :p
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-30
<SlimG> Unhammer: Det var ikke noe IDLE å skryte av i offlineimap :P
<Unhammer> åh? fungerer hos meg …
<Unhammer> dvs. eg får plutseleg melding om epost sjølv om han eigentleg berre skal sjekka kvar halvtime
<Unhammer> men mogleg idle skal gjera meir enn det?
<Unhammer> (eg køyrer forresten offlineimap 6.5.3.1 på arch linux, har ikkje prøvd det på ubuntuen enno)
 * RoyK setter opp og tester gammel tapestasjon
<SlimG> Unhammer: Såvidt eg får lest, får du beskjed om ny meldingar, men du får ikkje den nye meldinga før offlineimap intervallen slår til
<SlimG> Eg kan bruke eit script som automatisk køyrer offlineimap kommandoen når IDLE gir beskjed om epost, slik at meldinga kjem inn óg
<SlimG> men eg les at idle implementasjonen i offlineimap ikkje er heilt ferdig enda, korleis fungerar den for deg Unhammer?
<xt> "No hook exists for “run after an IDLE response”. Email will show up, but may not be processed until the next refresh cycle."
<xt> men så står det jo og " Finally, you can use IMAPs IDLE infrastructure to always keep a connection to your IMAP server open and immediately be notified (and synchronized) when a new mail arrives (aka Push mail)."
<Unhammer> Eg får iallfall meldingar inn, men er usikker på om det skjer rett etter eller om det er pga. quickrefresh
<Unhammer> eg har full refresh kvar halvtime og 15 quick mellom der (quick gjer ingenting viss einaste endringa er i IMAP-flagg)
 * Unhammer tester litt
<Unhammer> Trudde det med hooks hadde å gjera med klienten
<Unhammer> t.d. har eg
<Unhammer> postsynchook = notmuch new
<Unhammer> dvs. søkjemotoren notmuch lager ny indeks etter kvar full oppdatering
<Unhammer> nei det fungerer sjølv med quick=0
<Unhammer> eg sender ein epost til meg sjølv, eit sekund seinare seier loggen
<Unhammer> Thread-10:
<Unhammer>  Syncing INBOX: IMAP -> MappedIMAP
<Unhammer>  Copy message 1271 (1 of 1) RemoteFastmail:INBOX -> LocalIMAP
<Unhammer> og når eg trykker g i gnus så er eposten der
<Unhammer> det einaste du ikkje får enno er eit postidlehook
<Unhammer> Eg veit ikkje om thunderbird kan sjå om maildir-en har endra seg og gi melding automatisk eller kva
<malin> canal digital driver med en feil i området her. Med andre ord er jeg uten nett en stund :s
<sigurdga> malin: sånn er det relativt ofte med mitt nett, men sjelden mer enn et kvarter av gangen
<malin> her har det vel vart i en times tid eller noe, kanskjel itt mer, nå er jeg online igjen
<malin> canal digital du også har?
<sigurdga> ja
<sigurdga> var aldri sånt problem med nextgentel, men der var det litt hardwaretrøbbel i stedet
<sigurdga> på jobb har jeg telenor, og der er det borte 30 sekunder av gangen 2-5 ganger per dag
<sigurdga> alle sliter, men på hver sin måte
<malin> ja, jeg kan ikke huske noe problemer med nextgentel selv, men hendte jeg resatte routeren
<malin> foreldrene mine har også telenor, og der forsvinner man ut stadig vekk
<malin> datt ikke noe særlig ut her før, men etter de oppgraderte linjene sine så har det vært hyppigere
<sigurdga> datt ut her 12:22
<malin> hehe :) snakker om sola
<sigurdga> var det jeg tenkte her jeg satt også
<malin> hihi :)
<RoyK> hm... med ubuntu desktop, hvordan kan jeg be den om å ikke starte X?
<RoyK> uten å avinstallere noe
<blaamann> RoyK: Trur eg stoppa gdm i gamle dager.
<blaamann> Stoppe servicen
<blaamann> RoyK: "update-rc.d lightdm remove" trur eg gjekk an i gamle dager og kanskje i dag.
<RoyK> det her er oneiric (precise er ikke helt hundre på ARM ennå), og finner ikke noe der
<RoyK> vent...
<RoyK> lightdm, ja
<blaamann> "update-rc.d -f lightdm remove" meinte eg
<blaamann> Slik som forklart her http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/07/24/tip-disable-gdm-kdm-or-xdm-from-starting-up-automatically/
<RoyK> takktakk
<RoyK> skal bare prøve å få direktekontroll over blåtann på denne pandaen, og da vil jeg ikke ha X i veien
<RoyK> hm... update-rc.d er visst ikke for ting i upstart?
<RoyK> http://askubuntu.com/questions/79651/how-do-i-stop-or-start-the-desktop-from-loading-on-bootup
<geirha> mv /etc/init/lightdm.{conf,disabled}
<geirha> eller bare legge til en manual-stanza nederst i fila
<geirha> åja, jeg glemte å bla nedover på den askubuntu-lenka
<winb> Nå er det andre gang jeg installerer ubuntu med wubi og etter noen dager fårjeg ikke bootet inn. Ingen feilmeldinger,bare sort skjerm
<winb> Første gang Ubuntu, nå Lubuntu
<Kagee> Ikke installer med Wubi.
<geirha> Et skudd i mørket. Skjer det både ved varmstart og kaldstart?
<winb> vet ikke sikkert
 * Kagee mener geirha skyter godt i mørket, og at det bør sjekkes ut
<Guest82582> hallais
<Guest82582> hvem bruker 12.04?
<Kagee> Flere og flere.
<winb> Dette blir for dumt
<winb> Jeg velger Lubuntu i wubi, men den velger alikavel å innstalere ubuntu
<Kagee> hva?
<winb> Dette er jeg 100% sikker på. Har prøvd 2 ganger nå
<Kagee> Du har faktisk bootet den, eller du leser bare hva som står på GRUB-menyen ?
<winb> Jeg er inne nå
<Kagee> Men, lykke til og god natt. Som sagt, wubi er ikke anbefalt :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-05-31
<SlimG_> er NILFS et godt alternativ som VFS på en backupserver med ubuntu server 12.04 ? Hvilke andre alternativer har jeg som er stabilt til produksjon?
<SlimG_> Jeg ser btrfs fortsatt er et godt stykke unna produksjon
<RoyK> zfs? ;)
<RoyK> kanskje ikke
<RoyK> SlimG_: hva slags backupserver? vi bruker Bacula her, på Precise, bygd fra source for å få samme versjoner overalt, men med dedikerte SD-er på OpenIndiana med ZFS - funker som en drøm...
<SlimG> ZFS hadde vært veldig fint, skulle gjerne hatt ZFS 30 som har støtte for kryptering, ser FreeBSD og OpenIndiana har versjon 28
<RoyK> da får du kjøre s1
<RoyK> da får du kjøre s11
<RoyK> SlimG_: du kan jo kryptere på høyerenivå
<RoyK> SlimG_: fbsd og illumos/openindiana vil nok ikke få kryptostøtte før noen betaler for det - tror ikke det har høy prioritet - mye lavere enn bp rewrite, dedup, async dataset removal osv
<RoyK> http://biebian.sourceforge.net/
<RoyK> SlimG: men zfs *er* stabilt, og fungerer veldig bra på bacula-sd ;)
<SlimG> Jeg er solgt når det kommer til ZFS, jeg ser det må bli versjon 28. Jeg selger ikke sjela mi for å få ZFS32 (S11)
<RoyK> det kommer ikke noe >v28 fra Illumos
<RoyK> det fryses på v28
<RoyK> og så kommer det "feature flags" for å erstatte versjonering
<RoyK> litt mer fleksibelt
<SlimG> Ser bra ut, da prøver jeg meg med FreBSD+ZFS og graver meg ned i manualer
<RoyK> SlimG: vil anbefale en kikk på openindiana også - funker veldig bra til vårt bruk
<RoyK> SlimG: utviklinga på IllumOS går ganske godt...
<xt> SlimG: kva tjenester er det du trenger då?
<xt> frå filsystemet
<superos_ux31> Får ikkje minimering via shortcuts til å virke,  Ctrl-Alt 0, i Unity 12.04.
<Kagee> O_o
<Kagee> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Kagee> Humble Indie Bundle 5 is here.
<Kagee> Well, it's in the Ubuntu Software Centre.
<Kagee> hmm, rart at de ikke selger noen form minnepinner på ubuntu.com
<malin> hm. pussig, de hadde jo det før
<geirha> Hm. Finner ikke de spillene i programvaresenteret jeg
<Kagee> kan hende de henger litt etter HB5 ble lansert for to timer siden eller noe slik
<Kagee> enten det, eller så tregner du en kode fra HB først.
<Kagee> geirha: og de er ikke åpen kidlekode (afaik), så de ligger antagelig under partners
<Kagee> ... eller hva den delen av ss heter ....
<geirha> Ja, jeg har den satt på "Alle programmer"
<geirha> Finner tidligere humble-spill
<geirha> Bare litt rart at de skriver at de er i programvaresenteret når de ikke er der :)
<geirha> Ah, det er kanskje speilet som henger etter
<Kagee> mja...
<Kagee> jeg har ikke flaks på app.ubuntu.com heller
<Kagee> *apps
<geirha> eller, nei. Speilene har ikke kjøpeprogramvare
<Kagee> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pS31Qc4Dko
<malin> titter IT Crowd
<malin> artig at det er Ubuntu-logoer her og der :D
<Kagee> geirha: du far en redeem-url, skal teste den når jeg kommer hjem
<Kagee> ser ut til at den krever lauchpad-creds
<Kagee> elelr, "Ubuntu sigle signon"
<geirha> Aha, så legger den sikkert til et ekstra pakkearkiv
<Kagee> Thank you for downloading your Humble Bundle games from the Ubuntu Software Center. You must click on each game's download button to authorize your Humble Bundle Key's access to the games; keys may not be shared. If you have any difficulty installing please contact Ubuntu Payment Service Support
<Kagee> -___________-
<Kagee> As these games have been recently added to Ubuntu Software Center it might take a minute for them to appear. If you see a "Not found" message, Ubuntu Software Center is working in the background to update the list of available apps.
<Kagee> Jeg trodde det sto at alle spillene kun var tilgjenglige for i686, men det gjalt heldigvis bare limbo
<Kagee> *off home to play*
<Kagee> geirha: HIB dukker sakte opp i mitt programvaresenter nå
<Kagee> geirha: interresting, søk etter "linux pro"
<Kagee> linux format m.m.
<Kagee> geirha: litt skuffa, men ok - Bastion og Psychonauts er ikke tilgjenglig enda, LIMBO og Superbrother "Not avalible for your current Ubuntu Version. Please contact the vendor for an update"
<Kagee> men spillet som gir meg mareritt får jeg installert
 * Kagee har øvd nok på monolog for i dag
<geirha> hehe
<Kagee> limbo'en som er tilgjengelig for øyeblikket krever perl:i386 og python:i386
<geirha> Ah, sikkert kronglete å installere 32-bit og 64-bit perl/python ved siden av hverandre
<Kagee> jeg tok ikke sjansen
<geirha> Installere 32-bit Ubuntu på en annen partisjon, og chroote deg inn i den fra 64-biten kanskje?
<Kagee> ikke verdt det
<geirha> ja, de kommer nok med ordentlige pakker innen noen uker
<geirha> Har kommet deb-pakker av eldre humble bundle-pakker i ettertid
 * RoyK er trøtt og bør gå og legge seg, og burde egentlig følt seg skyldig fordi han har vært på teater og ikke stått på serverrommet og jobba overtid, men gir egentlig ganske faen og smiler litt av de andre som sliter med å finne ut av alt
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-01
<SlimG> Er det mulig å få ut en logg fra ubuntu installasjonen som viser kommandoer som ble kjørt, er tiltenkt dokumentasjon for server
<sigurdga> SlimG: history? men kanskje ikke de er i rekkefølge om du har brukt flere vinduer…
<sigurdga> ellers finnes det noe for å "ta opp", men da må du jo vite at du trenger det på forhånd
<Unhammer> SlimG, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/how-to-record-and-share-terminal-screencasts-quickly viss det er greitt å gå gjennom alle kommandoane på nytt
<malin> i vlc når man bruker HUD, så får man kun valgt video - Crop og ikke f.eks. aspect ratio i stedet, snålt
<SlimG> sigurdga & Unhammer: Jeg tenkte på kommandoene som kjøres under ubuntu installasjonen, men jeg regner med den bruker bibliotek fremfor kommandoer, så det er vel ikke mulig
<sigurdga> aha
<Unhammer> ah, det er nok litt meir innfløkt iallfall …
<Solskogen> SlimG: hva er formålet ditt?
<Solskogen> SlimG: for ting /kan/ tyde på at det du heller bør se på er å lage seed-filer
<Solskogen> det er vel strengt tatt det debian/ubuntu-installasjonen gjør
<Solskogen> preseed, mener jeg
<Drupal> hej
<Atluxity> hey
<blaamann> Flott, wget krasja big time her nå http://dpaste.org/jeWut/
<xt> blaamann: glibc som kræsja :)
<xt> sikkert minnefeil
<xt> evt bruk curl fordi det der ser ut som kjent feil i wget :)
<blaamann> Har prøvd meg på curl før, men fann ikkje ut av om det var støtte for convert-links og anna snacks....trur eg.  For ta ein man curl og sjekke igjen her.
<RoyK> noen som veit om laptopper med sata-3?
<RoyK> virker som om det meste har sata-2, og da blir det jo litt waste med en ssd som kan klare 550MB/s
<malin> denne har visst: http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=654252#extra
<malin> samme, men med i5 http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=654251
<malin> må ned i 13.3" for å få sata-3 :S
<RoyK> latterlig http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=746866#extra <-- laptop til 14k med, for all del, god spekk, men sata-2
<malin> syntes det er litt typisk jeg.
<malin> da jeg kjøpte laptop for ørten år siden, så fant man gjerne en maskin med masse gode specs, også var det et eller annet som trakk ned, som ikke var godt
<malin> f.eks. treg ram
<RoyK> malin: Mobile Intel QS67 Express <-- det er jo brikkesettet på http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=654252#extra
<malin> hm, så det jeg må bruke for å søke opp andre laptoper med sata-3?
<RoyK> malin: dvs, selv om du finner en maskin med disk som spinner på 5400 og oppgis som ata-2, så er det rimelig sannsynig at den har samme brikkesett, og støtter sata-3 selv om disken ikke gjør det
<malin> og den zenbooken ser jo ut som en macalike
<malin> eller airalike
<RoyK> dvs, om brikkesettet er det samme, så...
<malin> aha, sant
<RoyK> da tror jeg jeg hadde kjøpt en air i stedet ;)
 * RoyK får seg ny macbook pro snart :D
<malin> oi oi
<malin> hm... macbookproen din var jo fin....
<RoyK> begynner jo i ny jobb
<malin> men altså.
<malin> I want to have Ubuntu
<RoyK> skal kjøpe ut den gamle - ha som hjemmemaskin ;)
<malin> mhm :) smart
<malin> og altså
<malin> jeg syntes mac ligger i en kunstig høy prisklasse
<RoyK> og dessuten går det rykter om at neste generasjon kommer uten ethernet, noe som er ganske ille om man jobber med nettverk
<malin> hadde jeg fått med et alter med steve jobs på, så kunne man jo forsvart den høye prisen kansje
<RoyK> malin: topp-modellene ligger i en ikke-kunstig høy prisklasse. tilsvarende ytelse og maskinvare fra hp koster det samme eller mer, er større, styggere, og lukter av traktor
<malin> oki
<malin> ja, det er nok rett
<malin> men f.eks. her... for å få en 15" må jeg opp i 15K http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=651899
<RoyK> en 17" macbook pro er et råskinn
<malin> og den har ikke sata-3
<Kagee> er det i det hele tatt mulig å bytte disker i macbooks ?
<malin> og her står det ikke noe om deter sata 2 eller 3 http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=751365
<malin> det er jo det andre problemet. Jeg vil gjerne kunne skru opp selv om jeg vil bytte disk/drive eller renske for støv osv
<RoyK> ser ut som om macbook pro støtter sata-3 http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1236401
<RoyK> du kan fint skru opp en macbook pro
<RoyK> seks skruer, tror jeg
<RoyK> apple har det til og med dokumentert, noe som er noe å sette kryss i taket for
<malin> oki
<malin> good
<malin> så den bare leveres med en sata-2-disk da?
<RoyK> tidligere (for noen få år siden), måtte man få tak i en restricted-secret-only-certified-personell-may-jerk-off-to-this-manual
<RoyK> har bare fått mbp med spinnende ræl
<malin> hm
<RoyK> satte inn ssd i denne som første, og kommer nok ikke til å slutte med det ;)
<malin> hei sigurdga
<malin> oi
<malin> den skulle være til Simira
<RoyK> skjer'a? flere damer på #ubuntu-no nå, så blir jo gutta nervøse snart...
<malin> er jo bare fint at vi blir flere damer her inne RoyK
<RoyK> jada :)
 * RoyK liker bare sånt :D
<malin> du altså
 * RoyK prøver å bygge Ångström Linux for Pandaboard...
<malin> må ikke skremme vekk alle da. Simira har vel vært her inne før men
<RoyK> var ikke meninga å skremme noen ;)
<RoyK> men damer som dukker inn på en linux-kanal, forventer vel ikke akkurat noe matriarki...
<malin> good
<RoyK> (selv om kanskje et matriarki hadde vært å foretrekke av og til på sånne steder for å holde noen av de verste i fletta ;))
<malin> mhm, sånne som f.eks. RoyK
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> galemathias
<RoyK> tror forresten vi har etpar rack på jobb vi skal gi bort
<RoyK> om noen trenger noe sånt
<malin> rack-skap? :D
<RoyK> jau
<malin> hm.. kanskje boden min blir serverrom...., men mangler ca 3 ting for at det skal bli realitet. Strekke kabel, strekke strømkabel + at det bør være noe kjølesystem
<RoyK> om du bare har en server eller to på 1U, så trenger du jo ikke så mye kjøling
<RoyK> kan jo kanskje lage en kanal inn i bunnen av skapet og en på toppen, fylle dem med ull og bruke noen rimelige pc-vifter for å få sirkulasjon - så får du brukt varmen til noe vettugt når vintern kommer ;)
<malin> det er en kanal inn i boden faktisk
<malin> men ja
<Dry_Lips> https://imgur.com/gallery/GiqKg
<mads> Ohoi
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-02
<RoyK> https://imgur.com/r/funny/IjKTx
#ubuntu-no 2012-06-03
<Solskogen> er det noen billiant måte å kvitte seg med gamle kjerner på i Ubuntu? Det blir gjerne en del av dem etter noen oppdateringer
<hjd> Solskogen: kommer an på hva du legger i brilliant. Jeg pleier å søke dem opp i synaptic med jevne mellomrom og fjerne dem manuelt.
<hjd> Jeg vet ikke hvor stor sjansen er for at noe kan gå galt, men tanken er vel at hvis den nyere versjonen ikke fungerer eller noe kan man alltids gå tilbake.
<Solskogen> jada, det er greit.
<Solskogen> men jeg trenger ikke 4 :)
<Solskogen> de tar opp ganske mye plass også
<Solskogen> med brilliant mener jeg noe magi jeg kan gjøre i shell-et
<Solskogen> debian/ubuntu har jo ørten små script for å gjøre alt mulig rart, da tenkte jeg at kanskje de hadde noe for å slette gamle kjerner også
<RoyK> apt-get remove --purge <navnpåkjernepakke>
<hjd> RoyK: hva gjør "remove --purge" forskjellig fra "purge"?
<RoyK> sikkert det samme - mulig --purge er en eldre greie
<RoyK> fra apt-get(8): remove --purge is equivalent to the purge command.
<malin> jau, ellers har man jo ubuntu tweak eller hva den heter der en lett kan fjerne gamle kjerner
<malin> ellers er det vel alltids lurt å ha ei gammel kjærne på lur
<superos> Fortsatt ingen som har tenkt å gjøre noe med all spam på ubuntu.no?
<superos> Det ser VELDIG amatørmessig ut.
<superos> Rett og slett flaut.
<malin> jeg veit ikke hvordan jeg kan gjøre noe med det, men enig med deg superos
<malin> har du mulighet til å gjøre noe med det?
<malin> og noen flere som er interessert i å moderere ubuntu.no ?
<malin> superos: om du kunne sendt ut en e-post via mailinglista og spurt? så kan jeg spørre på facebook-gruppa, om noen er interesserte i å moderere ubuntu.no jeg kan jo spørre blant admins
<malin> jeg er ferdig med eksamener og sånt, så jeg har jo litt mer tid, men i dag må jeg gjøre husarbeide her
<malin> superos: hvor kan folk henvende seg for å bidra med moderering av forumet?
<superos> Han der huaray (husker ikkje helt nicket) har sagt han kan installere et spamfilter.
<malin> ah, ja. veit du, det var jo det vi gjorde. men det er da snakk om å fjerne spammen som allerede er der?
<malin> ja, Ruben, huayra
<superos> Slett alle trådene som har blitt overtatt av spam. F.eks denne http://ubuntu.no/forum/19
<malin> ja, de som står i toppen der ser veldig spam ut ja
<malin> hm, dumt det ikke er en enkel måte å markere flere poster på og bare trykke delete
<malin> jeg får spørre huayra om han har installert det filteret eller ei, for dette er jo relativt ny spam
<malin> mye russisk spam
<malin> men da er i alle fall det borte. sjekker i gjennom hele forumet for mer jeg
<superos> malin: Eg kan hjelpe til, men trenger rettigheter.
<malin> da har jeg sjekket
<malin> dvs. jeg har ikke sjekket oversikten over ustøttede versjoner
<malin> aha, men da kan jeg gjøre deg admin
<malin> eller er det kanskje moderator du vil være?
<malin> ser ut som det er forskjellige roller
<malin> jeg kan sette folk til
<malin> jeg satte deg til godkjent bruker + moderator
<malin> og om SlimG kan gi meg tilgang til å legge til temaer, så kan vi ordne så vi får et nyere tema på siden også. temaet er jo med fargene som var før lucid
<superos> malin: Tenkte å legge inn et [Screenshot av Unity her]
<superos> I denne http://ubuntu.no/node/19352
<superos> Men da må eg vel bli editor el.
<superos> Trenger ikke admin
<superos> Bare en tilgang som kan slette spam i forum og rette/endre tekster.
<superos> Som sikkert er editor.
<malin> oki, men du, da ordner jeg deg som admin jeg :)
<malin> fikk bare litt noia
<malin> ah, glemte å trykke save i sted også
<malin> men nå regner jeg med du er både admin og moderator
<malin> en av disse hadde blitt fint http://drupal.org/files/images/UD-Theme-Screenshot.png
<superos> Ny spam allerede *sletter*
<superos> Manglar ein fil/bildeopplastingmodul. Dermed kan eg ikkje legge til bilder.
<malin> hm.. pussigt
<malin> tror man legger til bilder med html-tags?
<superos> En av kjernemodulane heter upload, men den er ikkje aktivert.
<superos> Joda, kan legge til med html, men de må jo ligge et annet sted da.
<malin> sjekk kildekoden her http://ubuntu.no/node/19325
<malin> mhm, det å de da
<superos> :-)
<malin> skjønte ikke den siste setninga mi helt jeg
<superos> Eg skjønte den :-)
<malin> takk :)
<malin> tror jeg skulle skrive: jmh, det må de da
<superos> Upload: Allows users to upload and attach files to content.
<malin> *mhm, det må de da
<malin> aha
<superos> Men det er ikke helt det vi er ute etter
<malin> hadde vært veldig fint med et screenshot som viser dash
<malin> nei, vi vil jo ha et bilde i artikkelen
<superos> Nettopp
<malin> og det finnes jo sånne plasser der en legger ut bilder og kan linke til dem. husker ikke noen i farten, men de kan ligge der permanent
<superos> *sletter mer spam*
<malin> så det bare renner inn?!
<superos> Nei, dette er gammelt.
<malin> ah, hvor fant du?
<superos> Men det kom en ny isted på siste nyheten
<malin> jeg sjekket igjennom hele forumet nesten
<malin> ah
<superos> http://ubuntu.no/node/19325
<superos> De er vel ikke publisert
<malin> ser ut som det bildet er et offisielt bilde
<superos> Mange russere som liker ubuntu.no
<malin> ja, vi er pop og hot stuff i russland :D
<malin> vi kan jo alltids ta et screenshot selv og publisere via en av disse bildeopplastsidene og så linke til den
<malin> noe alla dette
<malin> http://www.google.no/imgres?hl=no&safe=off&client=opera&hs=zMs&rls=en&channel=suggest&tbm=isch&tbnid=17JW0sLxQ5UBBM:&imgrefurl=http://gadgetchip.com/ubuntu-12-04-beta-review/&docid=LuSQ8BOHeizWvM&imgurl=http://gadgetchip.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/ubuntu12.04-precise-pangolin_screenshot.png&w=1600&h=876&ei=aHXLT_LkIeSN4gTLmKEB&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=895&vpy=258&dur=904&hovh=166&hovw=304&tx=178&ty=97&sig=11
<malin> 1341889981562250351&page=1&tbnh=93&tbnw=169&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0,i:90&biw=1362&bih=636
<malin> dette så litt renere ut http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news-700/Ubuntu-12-04-LTS-Screenshot-Tour.jpg
<superos> Jepp, men vi trenger å kunne laste skjermdump på ubuntu.no
<superos> bbl, skal spise sjokolade en stund
<malin> enig
<malin> det er bare SlimG som jeg veit om, som har full tilgang, som evt. kan legge til sånne funksjoner
<superos> Sletta en spampost til.
<Dry_Lips> Er det noe liv her?
<Simira> det hender
<Dry_Lips> oja?
<Dry_Lips> har dere sett denne: https://medieninitiative.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/assange_zuckerberg.jpg
<Kagee> da er alle humble-bundle-5 spillene bortsett fra Psychonauts tilgjengelig i softwaresenteret
<Kagee> for 64-bit even
 * RoyK installerer Arch Linux på pandabrettet...
<Dry_Lips> Pandabrettet?
<Kagee> Amnesia og Bastion ser ut til å være native og fungerer utmerket
<Kagee> Limbo er i en crossover bottle, og nekter å starte...
<Kagee> mens Sword and Sourcery har nokså problematiske grafikkproblemer
<Kagee> håper ikke de ødelegger Psychonatus med crossover :-s
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: http://pandaboard.org/
<Dry_Lips> RoyK: Ok, takk!
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-27
<Mathias> høres ut som om at maskinen har fått en puls :(
<Mathias> dunk-du, dunk-du, dunk-du
 * RoyK synes maskiner skal lage omtrent så mye bråk som denne mac-en - *stille*
<lolgnu> Alt som er stillere en switchen min er OK
<pineappler1> pft
<pineappler1> :)
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/eiTY <-- /proc/mdstat #:)
<Mathias> RoyK: men macene er overprisete da
<Mathias> da hadde jeg hatt en fjerdedel av maskinen her
<RoyK> Mathias: ikke *så* overprisa, da - det er tross alt veldig god maskinvare (og ser fine ut)
<pineappler1> Skal jeg ha mac - så skal den få linux
<RoyK> Mathias: se epost - ser ut som om det er løsninger for å spinne ned disker i RAID for å kjøre mer som type MAID (massive array of idle disks)
<RoyK> installerte ubuntu 12.04 på en mac mini her - spratt rett opp
<Mathias> :o
<pineappler1> Hva slags wm bruker du på de, RoyK?
<pineappler1> den*
<Mathias> hmm, får ikke returnet det ramkortet til komplett :s
<lolgnu> Mathias: hvorfor ikke?
<RoyK> pineappler1: wm?
<Mathias> RoyK: window manager :P
<Mathias> lolgnu: redirectes bare tilbake
<RoyK> satt opp med standard unity på den minien her
<geirha> Og hva synes du om Unity? er det så fælt som en del skal ha det til?
<Mathias> geirha: er fortsatt buggete
<Malinux> hm, jeg syntes ikke unity er så gale som noen skal ha det til
<Malinux> er mer irriternede at noen tror at gnome-panels == gnome2
<lolgnu> Jeg synes unity er masete
<lolgnu> hvis jeg hadde touch hadde jeg nok likt det da
<RoyK> synes unity er ganske fint, jeg
<Malinux> tja, unity + HUD gjør det stort sett mulig å bare bruke tastaturet
<RoyK> apple burde ha forstått det med at et OS skal kunne styres fra tastaturet alene
<RoyK> en av få ting jeg misliker med os x
<Mathias> RoyK: btw, hvordan er det med software EQ i osx?
<RoyK> Mathias: er visst mulig - har ikke tenkt på det - har man godt lydanlegg, så trenger man ikke EQ ;) http://www.dctrwatson.com/2011/06/os-x-system-equalizer/
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> er fint med headset
<Mathias> http://publicshaming.tumblr.com/post/50847453807/sadly-you-cannot-give-1-million-of-your-imaginary
<RoyK> Mathias: så du epost om MAID?
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> skal prøve snart
<Mathias> bare la spotify bli ferdig med å synce
<Mathias> den bare whiner om en eller annen feil
<Mathias> får ta det ikveld :P
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, det mangler jo i os-x og hud er vel like stort som da vindusbehandlere kom. Problemet er at det gjenstår en del i enoen programmer før dette funker overalt :)
<Malinux> hm, nå har unity blitt slem :S
<Malinux> nå kommer ikke docken frem når jeg tar musa til venstre i skjermen
<Malinux> wtf liksom
<Mathias> skal vi ta en windows-kundesupport?
<Mathias> "har du prøvd med en annen mus?"
<Malinux> nei....
<Malinux> verste er at det funka :p
<Malinux> tro det eller ei
<Malinux> jeg tror fant synderen
 * Mathias velger å skylde på RAMen din
<Malinux> hadde ekstern mus kobla til her og den lå under en sekk...... og en av knappene ble vel trykt inn
<Mathias> haha
<Malinux> takk Mathias <3 uten windows-support ;)
<Malinux> disse windows-supportfolka er nok ikke så dumme :)
<Malinux> for det er mye rart som bruker pc
<Mathias> tror du må ha bedre kontroll på musene :P
<Malinux> og feilen ligger ofte mellom bruker og tastatur
<Malinux> :p
<Mathias> KEBAB i mitt tilfelle :p
<Malinux> eller mellom mus og maskin i dette tilfellet
<Malinux> oi
<Malinux> Er det kebab i Finnmark?
<Mathias> dunno
<Mathias> sikkert ikke
<Mathias> større sjanse for å finne 100 gbit nett her
<Malinux> det er jo i alle fall pussig
<Malinux> men finnes det?
<RoyK> Mathias: fant ei eske med gamle ide-disker her
<Mathias> du og de IDE-diskene :P
<Malinux> ja, han har så mye IDE-disker at stadig får diverse idèr på hvordan han kan bli kvitt dem.
<Malinux> bedre at noen kanksje kan bruke de enn at de går på dynga
<Malinux> på de evige gigamarker
<RoyK> Mathias: en her på 1GB, noen på 2
<Mathias> får skaffe et IDE-DAS da :>
<RoyK> hehe
<Mathias> henge det på utsiden av vinduet
<Malinux> tihi
<Mathias> får naboene lure på hvorfor jeg har et vepsebol hengende utfor vinduet
<RoyK> med de her, så kommer du kanskje opp mot 10GB i et større raid
<Malinux> oi, det er heftig
<Mathias> omg, gigantisk!
<Malinux> ja, tenk at med 10 sånne raid så har men 1Terrabyte
<Mathias> er jo tilogmed større plass på billige sd-kort!
<Malinux> er det?
<Malinux> eh, ja, det er det vel :$
<Mathias> 170 kr for et klasse 10 16 gb µsdhc
 * Malinux er stadig forvirret over disse tidsforsyvelsene
<RoyK> Mathias: ssh
<Mathias> 77.222.176.73
<RoyK> mente "hysh!"
<Mathias> åå
<RoyK> øh...
<RoyK> det var ikke IDE, det var gamle SCSI-disker
<RoyK> :D
<Malinux> kanskje dette er noe for raid i stedet? http://www.digitalimpuls.no/PC-komponenter/Harddisker/NAS/Qnap/QNAP-TS-412-4-bay-NAS--1-2Ghz--256MB-w-iSCSI--Hotswap--RAID-0-1-5-6-5-2xGbe-117206-p0000052021.aspx
<Malinux> også har den to e-sata-kontakter også
<Malinux> men er kanksje mest for backup. var jo nesten ikke ram på den der
<Mathias> trenger ikke ram når man har SCSI!
<RoyK> Malinux: lite ram, så vidt jeg vet, er den ARM-basert (det er i hvert fall 410-modellen jeg som jeg har jobba med)
<RoyK> så du får ikke kjørt noen VM-er eller noe på den - blir bare lagringsboks
<RoyK> kjører forresten linux
<RoyK> valig software raid
<kjell75> noen her som bruker Evolution til epost?
<Malinux> kjell75: jeg gjør
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, men da kan jeg like godt droppe tanken på det :)
<kjell75> har du samme problem som meg: de fleste themes gir svart kalender?
<RoyK> Malinux: droppe tanken på QNAP?
<RoyK> du er jo litt friere med hjemmeserver
<Mathias> hvorfor ikke bygge selv?
<kjell75> @Malinux det er bare de "offisielle" ubuntu-temaene som oppfører seg normalt for kalenderen
<RoyK> om du får satt opp nytt med større vifter som bråker mindre, så slipper du kanskje å ha den på boden eller noe
<Mathias> Malinux: gå for 200/240 mm vifter, OG/ELLER vifter fra noctua
<Mathias> på full guffe bråker de lite, selvom de dytter masse luft :)
<Malinux> kjell75: hvordan da mener du? Jeg bruker vel bare det offisielle temaet dog
<kjell75> Malinux: Det blir dritstygt. Bakgrunnen helt svart, ser nesten ut som et kontrast-tema for svaksynte. Hindrer meg i å bruke de fleste temaer..
<Malinux> hvilke temaer er det snakk om?
<Malinux> tror jeg må titte nærmere på det siden, for skal forflytte meg litt fra A til B her
<kjell75> Malinux:har forsøkt alle "mac"-temaene, samme greia. nå forsøkte jeg Zukitwo
<kjell75> Malinux:
<kjell75> OK
<Malinux> ok. jeg kan prøve ut litt senere kanskje.
<Malinux> men vi snakkes i alle fall senere uansett :)
<kjell75> Simple, Redmond, Raleigh, Mist osv osv. Det er bare Radiance, Ambiance og Adwaita som er normale. .
<kjell75> flott! snakkes :)
 * RoyK bytter disker og bytter disker
<Mathias> RoyK: sette opp enhanceio og se om det også hjelper på "pulsen"? :P
<RoyK> prøvde i går, men på en eldre ssd - funka ikke så bra
<RoyK> ikke noe tryn, men det gikk jo ikke så fort
<RoyK> prøver igjen med en intel 520 i kveld, tenker jeg
<Mathias> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_refund
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_refund ?
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> lurer på om det hadde vært kult å hatt OE kjørende i en vm og hatt en egen skjerm (uti stua) og en CEC-adapter :P
<RoyK> hadde vært kult, da
<RoyK> men OE?
<RoyK> ¿qué?
<RoyK> http://www.openembedded.org/wiki/Main_Page?
 * RoyK tror han skal ta fatt på hjemturen
<Mathias> openelec
<RoyK> i en vm, kanskje?
<RoyK> ja, du sa jo det...
<RoyK> mye koster cec-adaptere?
<Mathias> 60 usd ellernoe
<RoyK> k
<Mathias> dyre pga liten etterspørsel
<Mathias> http://www.pulse-eight.com/store/products/104-usb-hdmi-cec-adapter.aspx
<Mathias> 47 usd faktisk
<RoyK> får du til 1080p med en sånn en?
<Mathias> den gjør jo ikke noe med bildet
<Mathias> tar bare å kobler seg opp på CEC-headeren i hdmien
<RoyK> ah
<Mathias> 99-99,99% av alle skjermkort med hdmi har jo ikke CEC :\
<Malinux> malin tilbake
<Mathias> mathias lurer på om vi skal snakke i tredjeperson og med 3.-klassegrammatikk
<Malinux> 3-klasse på vgs eller barneskolen?
<Mathias> barnehagen
<Malinux> Malin er enig med Mathias
<Malinux> hm, 3-klasse i barnehagen? er ikke klasseinndeling der
<Malinux> Det er det vel ikke på barneskolen heller, nå heter det 1. trinn, 2. trinn, osv
<Mathias> dum, dummere, dummest :P
<Malinux> Mathias er dummere enn Malinux, fordi gutter er dummere enn jenter
<Mathias> hvem er dummere enn meg da? :o
<Malinux> De andre guttene
 * RoyK snakker bare i tredjeperson med /me
<RoyK> Mathias: fikk du testa enhanceio?
 * Mathias maser på RoyK
<Mathias> nisj
<RoyK> :)
<Mathias> men er det lett å sette opp?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> installer eio_cli, bygg modulene og last dem, og
<RoyK> eio_cli create -d /dev/md0 -s /dev/smilla/enhanceio -m wt -b 4096 -c md0cache
<RoyK> eller.no
<RoyK> -s /path/til/ssd-partisjon/eller/lvm-volum
<RoyK> type lvm-volum på ssd
<Mathias> ok
<RoyK> kan ta det fra en screen om du trenger hjelp
<RoyK> det er ikke så mye dokumentasjon tilgjengelig for den, men det viktigste er vel blokkstørrelse (her 4k, som ofte er greit) og modus (her writethrough)
<RoyK> writethrough gjør at all skriving går rett gjennom raidet og til disk - kjekt for sikkerhet, selv om writeback er vesentlig raskere (men da kan du miste data om du plutselig mister strømmen eller ssd-en går til helvete)
<RoyK> dvs, du mister nok ikke mye data ved strømstans - tror det flushes ved bootup
 * IvarB setter på reset-musikk for å bli kvitt kjøpesenter-musakken han har i hodet
<IvarB> faen så slitsomt å høre på hele dagen
<lolgnu> IvarB: hva har du gjort på kjøpesenter hele dagen?
<IvarB> jeg jobber der ;)
<lolgnu> Ah, som selger
<IvarB> jobber i Clas Ohlson
<lolgnu> Ahh, mye rart der
<IvarB> mhm, endel :P
<IvarB> slagordet våres burde ha vært: "Vi har en sånn "dings", vettu"
<lolgnu> Ja, jeg kjøpte en sånn "Organiser Box" der. Endelig trenger jeg ikke å bekymre meg om at alle vinglassene velter eller noen flytter på fatet med resten av delene
<IvarB> :)
<RoyK> IvarB: fint å jobbe på gubbdagis? ;)
<IvarB> RoyK: hehehe veeeeel
<IvarB> "herre-parkeringen"
<IvarB> joda, det er koslig det
<RoyK> liker "gubbdagis" :)
<lolgnu> jeg så ei jente på clash som ville ha hjelp til å installere drivere eller noe
<RoyK> må få satt opp en test av MAID på linux md på jobb...
<Malinux> og poenget var?
<Malinux> Hvilke drivere?
<RoyK> poeng?
<RoyK> drivere?
<lolgnu> Malinux: Bare at folk spør om mye forskjellig på Clas
<Malinux> ja :)
<Mathias> "Alt i alt er det veldig mange som aldri blir fiske nok til å komme tilbake i arbeidslivet."
<Malinux> det går vel igjen mange steder
<Mathias> http://p3.no/dokumentar/statist-i-livet/
<Mathias> liten typo? :P
<Malinux> typo?
<Mathias> skrivefeil
<Mathias> er du fisk nok til å jobbe?
<Malinux> men hva er det som er skrivefeil? det var det jeg lurte på
<Malinux> skjønner ikke hvor skrivefeilen er, men jeg kan jo titte litt
<RoyK> fisk, ikke frisk...
<Mathias> fisk som en fisk
<Mathias> føler du deg ikke helt fisk? prøv tran!
<RoyK> stort mer fiskere blir du ikke
<RoyK> dobbel komparativ på adjektiver er dårlig
 * RoyK fiker til RoyK 
 * Mathias fisker til RoyK
<RoyK> finnmarksfiskemathias? ;)
 * Mathias fisker lite
<RoyK> pineappler1: treig raid-konvertering? ;)
<Malinux> aha, fiske nok :p lol
 * RoyK har fiska litt på lutvann - fine lutefisken
<RoyK> whoops - prøvde å skru på enhanceio mens crashplan sto og trasha diskene - plutselig får jeg *vesentlig* høyere iops, selv på skriving (med write-through-caching)
<RoyK> og med write-back er det jo bare stille og smooth
<RoyK> Mathias: ta med LRU-policy: # eio_cli create -d /dev/md0 -s /dev/smilla/enhanceio -m wt -b 4096 -p lru -c md0cache
<RoyK> standard policy er fifo, og den er ikke så bra - lru kaster de minst brukte cache-blokkene først, noe som gir mening
<Mathias> skal vi/du sette det opp nå? :P
<RoyK> kan vi godt prøve på. hva er ip-en din?
<RoyK> Mathias: prøv å registrer noe på dyndns.org sånn som Malinux har gjort - da oppdaterer dns seg automatisk når ip endres
<Mathias> 77.222.176.73
<Mathias> foretrekker afraid :p
<Mathias> skal sette opp noe
<Mathias> men så husker jeg jo de 3 ipene utenatt
<RoyK> screen -x
<RoyK> Mathias: https://github.com/stec-inc/EnhanceIO - sjekk ut den et sted
<Mathias> husker ikke git opplegget :P
<RoyK> du kan få gjøre grovarbeidet selv - sånt lærer du bare av ;)
<Mathias> brb, nabounge som kom med hageslange mot vinduet
<lolgnu> Mathias: Afraid er vel gratis ulikt dyndns?
<Mathias> lolgnu: jau
<RoyK> Mathias: det står ikke noe der om hvordan eio_cli funker - det står bare i manualen, og selv der er det noe dvaskt dokumentert - se over
<Malinux> hm, http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Tutorials/Ubuntu_startup_script her står det noe med chdir i det scriptet, men det er da ingen kommando jeg kan finne
<Mathias> så, hvem av dere spiller FTB? :P
<Malinux> men hvilken kommando skal det stå i stedet for chdir ?
<Malinux> FTB? jeg aner ikke hva det er en gang
<Malinux> hm, kanskje det er rett. dette er i en minecraft-server.conf
<Malinux> så aner ikke om det er bash eller hva det er jeg ass
<RoyK> hvor ligger minecraft-serveren?
<Malinux> oi
<Malinux> jeg eh, jeg fikk til å få den opp i minecraft :D
<Malinux> den ligger i /srv/minecraft-server
<Malinux> så tja, det virker liksom, så hva gjorde jeg nå. skrev antageligvis rett ip eller noe sånt
<Malinux> kan noen prøve utenfra, om de har minecraft så klart, å koble til malinkb.dyndns.org:25565   ?
<RoyK> Mathias: sample size for benchmarking bør normalt være minst mengden minne i maskina - du kan evt boote med mem=2G (kjerneparameter) eller noe for å begrense minnebruken
<RoyK> benchmark på 32GB (2xRAM) vil nok ta litt tid
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> kan ta det om natta vet du
<Mathias> sjekker du screen'en?
<citoyen> Malinux: Jeg har ikke minecraft, men det er noe som svarer i andre enden
<citoyen> det er jo en start :P
<RoyK> Mathias: haha - post her
<Mathias> http://screencloud.net/v/eVPS og http://screencloud.net/v/ALlH
<Mathias> gikk litt fortere
<RoyK> var det uten og med, eller første og andre pass?
<Mathias> første og andre
<citoyen> Jane:~ emo$ curl http://malinkb.dyndns.org:25565
<citoyen> curl: (56) Recv failure: Connection reset by peer
<RoyK> ok, prøv å skru av igjen og kjør bare ett pass med writeback
<Mathias> citoyen: du curl'er ikke :P
<citoyen> Mathias: jeg vet, men det er en kjapp måte å se om det er noe som svarer eller ikke
<Mathias> den benchmarken kan ikke skrive mens volumet er aktivt
<Mathias> telnet er like så grei :P
<citoyen> telnet er så åttitalls :P
<RoyK> citoyen: curl vil jo prøve på en http-forespørsel - ikke bare å koble til en port
<RoyK> citoyen: telnet eller nmap -sT -p <port> <host>
<Mathias> Malinux: får ikke resolvet den der
<citoyen> RoyK: Jada. Men hvis det ikke er noe som svarer i andre enden vil den henge til timeout
<RoyK> citoyen: med mindre den andre enden sier "vil ikke snakke med deg, siden du ikke snakker http"
<citoyen> RoyK: Nemlig. Og det var det jeg brukte den til å teste her
<Mathias> nvm, jeg som koker over :P
<citoyen> aka "hvis noe snakker på porten, vil den spytte ut forespørselen min - hvis ikke, vil den time ut"
<RoyK> netcat?
<RoyK> eller bare telnet - virker bra det også
<Mathias> telnet er fin til en ting, nmap til en annen
<RoyK> elementært og enkelt, så kan det være så åttitalls det bare vil
<citoyen> telnet krever egne parametere for port
<citoyen> jeg er lat
<RoyK> citoyen: telnet host port
<RoyK> curl prøver jo bare port 80 med mindre du spesifiserer noe annet
<citoyen> Med kolon
<citoyen> jeg liker kolon :)
<RoyK> prøv telnet
<RoyK> Mathias: gidder du å prøve å stoppe cachen og skru på writeback?
<citoyen> telnet gir samme feilmelding på port 25565 og 25566
<RoyK> Mathias: og så prøve igjen?
<citoyen> så det er umulig å vite om 25565 har noe som svarer eller ikke
<RoyK> citoyen: netstat -ln --tcp vil vise hva den lytter til
<citoyen> Det er en annen mulighet, ja
<Mathias> citoyen: her svarer den så fint
<citoyen> Men curl ga meg svar på det jeg lurte på, så hva er problemet?
 * RoyK lurer på om problemet er PEBKAC, siden det virker fra Mathias 
<Mathias> #_&http://screencloud.net/v/u6jF som du ser
<Malinux> Mathias: oki. kan det være portforwardinga mon tro? jeg har satt opp portforwarding
<RoyK> Malinux: sitter du på samme LAN som serveren nå?
<Mathias> Malinux: har du query på?
<Malinux> RoyK: ja
<Malinux> Mathias: don't know
<lolgnu> Jeg skulle ta backup av et engangskamera jeg har
<lolgnu> men jeg finner det ikke
<Mathias> lolgnu: katta har spist det
<lolgnu> Har ikke katt
<Mathias> men nå skal jeg dusje i isbiter
<lolgnu> Driver på å kaste gammel hardware
<RoyK> Malinux: da bør du bruke den lokale adressa til maskina - ellers må du gjennom dobbel nat, type først ut og så inn igjen, og det er som regel ganske vanskelig
<RoyK> har ikke sett noe særlig som kan takle det
<Malinux> RoyK: jo, jeg kommer jo inn på den med lokal ip, men hvordan skal f.eks. Mathias klare å komme seg inn med min lokale ip?
<Malinux> eller når jeg ikke er her
<Malinux> poenget med en minecraftserver må jo være at jeg kan spille når jeg ikke er her også
<RoyK> han kommer inn via din offisielle ip, til samme tjeneste
<Malinux> gjør han?
<RoyK> han prøvde telnet inn og kom inn
<Malinux> han sa jo nettopp at han ike klarte det? eller misforstod jeg noe nå?
<Malinux> oi
<Malinux> men skulle han ikke prøve minecraft?
<Malinux> RoyK: mathias skrev: får ikke resolved den der
<Malinux> eller noe i den duren. tolket det som at han ikke kom inn på minecraft
<Mathias> var en typo i host fra meg :P
<Malinux> Mathias: ok, vil det si at du kom inn?
<RoyK> Mathias: ding?
<Malinux> Mathias: !!!!!?
<Malinux> klar kommunikasjon er jo fint....
 * Malinux tror Mathias har forsvinnet inn i raidet sitt også har raidet skrudd seg  av :S
<Malinux> stakars Mathias
<Mathias> plopp
<Mathias> var ute en liten tur
<Mathias> kokvarmt inne
<RoyK> Mathias: gidder du å prøve litt benchmarking på den cachinga?
<RoyK> tenkte i write-through
<RoyK> e
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> writeback
<RoyK> også uten caching i to pass
<Mathias> må bruke noe annet enn "disks" da
<RoyK> aner at det lasset du har av minne spiller inn her
<RoyK> writeback i enhancio
<RoyK> type, først skru av enhancio, så kjører du to pass som før og poster resultatet
<RoyK> så to pass i writethrough, og så to pass i writeback
<RoyK> sistnevnte bør gå litt raskere selv for første pass
<RoyK> jeg har såpass med disker at det blir litt vanskelig å teste en litt dvask ssd mot raidet
<Mathias> jeje
<Mathias> hehe*
<RoyK> men gidder du? hadde vært gøy å se forskjellen :)
<Mathias> ja
<RoyK> :)
<Mathias> skal bare finne noe fint å benchmarke med, som kan skrive uten at jeg trenger å unmounte
<RoyK> kanskje bedre å bruke den med umount
<RoyK> ellers må du kompansere for mengde minne og sånt, så da kan ting fort ta tid
<RoyK> eller...
<RoyK> vent lit
<RoyK> vent litt
<RoyK> dvs - prøv gjerne den gui-greia - lettere å få noe vettugt fort
<RoyK> fio gir gode resultater - type - veldig bra - men litt vanskelig å sette opp
<Mathias> unmounter da :P
<RoyK> så kan ta det senere, om du kan avmontere skiten litt
<RoyK> men - om den jobber mot raidet når det ikke er montert - hvordan kan den da sjekke for skrivehastighet uten at den ødelegger noe?
<RoyK> kanskje RMW
<Mathias> Error opening /dev/md0: Device or resource busy (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<Mathias> damnit
<Mathias> ahh, den må være tom
<Mathias> får lage en liten partisjon på et par gb da
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> du har jo lvm satt opp på den
<RoyK> men hva krangla på at md0 var busy?
<Mathias> disks
<RoyK> Mathias: kanskje skru på caching nå?
<RoyK> Mathias: sånne ting som dette tar jo ofte votter og vinter
<RoyK> bruk write-back
<Mathias> den er på :o
<RoyK> ja, i write-through
<Mathias> ahh, bare å skru av og på igjen?
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> ny screen?
<RoyK> dvs, ctrl+a n
<Mathias> ^a c :)
<RoyK> Mathias: rimelig god iops på den SSD-en ;)
<Mathias> ^^
<RoyK> 30kipos?!?
<RoyK> fett
<Mathias> du som foreslo den :P
<RoyK> jau
<RoyK> har bare ikke prøvd den i noe sånt
<RoyK> men 30kiops *sustained* er ganske fett
<Mathias> *queue sette i perspektiv*
<RoyK> en snurredisk på 7200rpm med god køing kan kanskje komme opp i 150 iops
<RoyK> så bittelittegranne mer
<RoyK> 30kiops eller 30000 iops > 150 iops
<RoyK> grei hueregning
<Mathias> angrer litt på at jeg ikke kopierte en film eller to til ssd/sdhc
<RoyK> Mathias: skaff deg en disk eller to til, så får du i hvert fall sikkerheten på det raidet
<RoyK> så kan du heller bruke ssd til caching
<RoyK> til strømming av videoer og sånt, er iops ikke viktig - der leses det i store blokker og snurredisker er raske nok for det aller meste, spesielt om du har noen i raid
<Mathias> til film kan den disken i craptopen brukes :P
<RoyK> ja, til film kan det meste brukes
<RoyK> men vet ikke om vi trenger noe særlig av mer testing - ser jo at writeback virker *rimelig* raskt
<RoyK> bare håper ikke det raidet ditt er veldig fragmentert - da kan det ta litt tid for resize2fs å gjøre seg ferdig :P
<Mathias> hihi :P
<RoyK> men da får du jo i det minste defragmentert driten :P
<Mathias> fint at man startet resize2fs på kvelden :P
<Mathias> og nå slipper jeg unna "dunk-du"-lydene
<RoyK> ser ut som om enhanceio har cacha det meste av metadata nå og at snurredisken bare flytter data
<RoyK> men den må jo flytte det til seg selv, og da blir båndbredden i praksis halvert eller mer - SATA er jo halv duplex
<Mathias> iirc så er den enten på marvell kontrolleren eller på *ehh* husker ikke
<Mathias> mulig den er på intel'en
<Mathias> lol, skulle google "resize2fs time after start" google foreslår visstnok "resize2fs time after surgery"
<RoyK> haha
<RoyK> stemmer - samsung 840 - vi sjekka litt - jeg snakker om lagring hele tida, og husker ikke alltid hva jeg anbefaler :P
<RoyK> men den leverer jo
<Mathias> ikke noe tvil om det :P
<RoyK> gamle C300-greia mi er jo nesten snurredisk i forhold
<RoyK> eneste jeg ikke forstår, er hvordan sdb kan levere 500iops+
<RoyK> det skal ikke være mulig
<Mathias> kanskje den unngår fysikkens lover?
<RoyK> men god caching og god køing og sånt..
<Mathias> eget univers inni der
<RoyK> ja, sorte hull, pass deg!
<Mathias> det sorte hullet er jo /dev/null
<Mathias> er vel bare ikke friksjon der
<RoyK> sdb             844,40     47079,20     26022,80     235396     130114
<RoyK> det der er ganske mye for en 5400rpm-disk for å si det litt forsiktig
<Mathias> kanskje den har en veldig god dag?
<RoyK> men gjetter at med god ssd-caching, så klarer den å fylle NCQ-køene såpass at den kan strømlinjeforme ting
<RoyK> uten NCQ/TCQ, så regner man normalt 120iops for en 7200rpm, og 90iops for en 5400RPM-disk (RPM/60)
<RoyK> men ser ut som at god caching gjør at NCQ og/eller CFQ (i linuxkjerna) kan ordne opp i ting
<Mathias> disken holder 41 grader :o
<RoyK> ikke viktig
<RoyK> så lenge det er under 50, er det greit
<Mathias> *skru på vifta*
<RoyK> over 60, blir det litt ille
<RoyK> Mathias: http://munin.karlsbakk.net/munin/karlsbakk.net/smilla.karlsbakk.net/hddtemp_smartctl.html
<Mathias> sdh har det småjævlig
<RoyK> hos meg_
<RoyK> ?
<Mathias> mhm
<RoyK> går fint http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707794/
<RoyK> men står kanskje litt dårlig til i kabinettet
<RoyK> får sjekke en dag
<RoyK> menmen - om den tryner,  så er det jo raid-6 og en spare til å ta over ;)
<Mathias> har ihvertfall planlagt oppsettet med 5,25" bayene
<Mathias> 5-in-3 i nederste delen og en 1-in-1 øverst til spare ellernoe
<RoyK> heitplugg eller noe?
<RoyK> alt blir bedre på norsk ;)
<Mathias> varme plugger ja
<RoyK> mange disker skal du ha inn?
<Mathias> alt for mange, kommer til å tømme kontoen :p
<RoyK> holder vel med 3-4 i starten
<RoyK> 3 i r5 eller 4 i r6
<RoyK> så kan du jo gå ned til r5 om det blir for lite
<Mathias> mulig jeg kjøper 2 disker + 1-in-1 saken
<RoyK> veldig kjekt med heitplugg, da ;)
<RoyK> å faen - disken tryna - røsk - stapp inn ny
<Mathias> hovedkortet støtter det ihvertfall :P
<RoyK> sjekk om driveren støtter det
<RoyK> ikke alle drivere gjør det
<RoyK> dvs, det merker du raskt
<RoyK> du klarer nok ikke å ødelegge stort ved å prøve
<Mathias> kan prøve med laptopen sin snurredisk senere ikveld
<RoyK> noen kabinetter (som mitt) har deling mellom to og to 5,25"-brønner - har ditt noe sånt, må du til med tang eller vinkelsliper eller noe
<Mathias> mitt har deling mellom 1 og 2-4
<Mathias> er så man kan ha et monster av en radiator i toppen
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> får du plss til den 3-greia da da?
<Mathias> og det var jo ikke noe x-in-4 :P
<Mathias> er også et par ehh "holdetagger" i den
<RoyK> passer ikke med høyden
<RoyK> disker er 3x høye, så 5x3 gir mening
<RoyK> så kan du kanskje gaffe SSD-en(e) på kabinettet inni et sted
<RoyK> de bruker jo ikke rare strømmen og produserer ditto med varme
<Mathias> kan ha den oppi topplokket :P
<RoyK> ja, funker sikkert helt til du søler noe
<Mathias> jeg har maskinen stående så det er ganske vanskelig å søle :P
<RoyK> evt en gammal snurredisk med write-mostly inni som speil for rota
<Mathias> nei, får glo litt på TV, for en gangs skyld
<RoyK> ja, sikkert mye fint å se :D
<Mathias> egentlig ikke
<Mathias> har ikke amerikansk/uk tv
<RoyK> tviler litt på at det er så mye bedre der :P
<Malinux> egentlig ikke? altså Nei?
<RoyK> noe sånt
<lolgnu> Jeg så ikke på fjernsyn en eneste gang mens jeg var der
<RoyK> Malinux: om du begynner å slite med ytelse på det raidet ditt, tror jeg en liten ssd vil hjelpe ganske mye :)
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, jeg har ikke merket noe med ytelsen så langt
<RoyK> nei, merkelig, det der ;)
<RoyK> du bruker jo knapt serveren :)
<lolgnu> Fungerer scannere vanligvis bra med ubuntu? jeg har tenkt å digitalisere alle bildene fra fødsel til når vi sluttet med analoge bilder.
<Malinux> RoyK:
<RoyK> lolgnu: noen scannere - ja
<RoyK> Malinux: ?
<Malinux> ja? jævla lagg her :S
<kjell75> kult tema: malys-revolt-0.5 !
<RoyK> skal prøve å få flytta over irc.karlsbakk.net med venner til en boks på jobb
<RoyK> 10Gbps mot nettet og et lass med minne og endel kjerner - lettere å virtualisere sånn
<Malinux> oki
<RoyK> dvs, blir vel bare 2Gbps, har ikke 10G-kort i boksene
<Malinux> men altså. minecraftserveren min kan ikke nåes eksternt. Hvor er stedet man bør lete for å finne en løsning?
<RoyK> Malinux: jo, den kan det, jeg har prøvd
<Malinux> oki, så det virker?
<Malinux> ok, men tja, hvorfor sa du ikke det i stad da, at du i alle fall fikk det til?
<RoyK> fikk til i sta også
<Malinux> :)
<RoyK> men *du* må koble til lokal adresse
<RoyK> på grunn av nat-krøll
<Malinux> ja, det veit jeg, men det spurte jeg jo ikke om en gang
<RoyK> men funker fint herfra, selv om jeg ikke har filla peiling på minecraft, så jeg må nok bruke litt tid på å forstå basisen der først
<RoyK> ble drept rimelig raskt av ettellerannet og ga faen
<Malinux> oki, men da virker det
<Malinux> men tja, kan du flytte serveren snart?
<Malinux> jeg orker ikke dette jævla lagget her
 * Malinux blir aggressiv her
<Malinux> knurrrrr
<RoyK> Malinux: gi meg noen uker, ok? må få på plass nytt serverrom og masse skit
<RoyK> skulle vært ferdig i desember
<RoyK> men statsbygg har visst meldt seg ut selv om ting ikke er ferdig
<RoyK> så vi har hyra inn noen andre til å gjøre avslutninga, så får noen andre krangle pris i ettertid
<Malinux> RoyK: skjønner det :)
<Malinux> var liksom helt ekstremt med lagg nå :p
<Malinux> kanskje flytte den til meg selv i mens
<Malinux> chatten altså
<Malinux> lurer på om det jeg skriver nå kommer frem jeg :)
<Malinux> jo, der kom det
<RoyK> Malinux: du kan jo bruke smilla...
<Malinux> ja
<IvarB> trøtt....
<RoyK> ja...
<lolgnu> RoyK: Takk for tipset om CrashPlan+, jeg har nå satt igang prosessen med å digitalisere alt vi har av bilder. Så må jeg få organisert og delt det.
<lolgnu> Jeg blir nervøs bare av å tenke på at det er bilder på kameraet som ikke er duplisert.
<RoyK> lolgnu: forresten - kjørte opp enhancio her på hjemmeserveren - cp funker plutselig *veldig* mye raskere
<RoyK> lokal indeksering tar visst tid, og ssd-cache er gull, selv med en gammel C300-ssd
<RoyK> må få satt inn en annen for caching...
<RoyK> lolgnu: kjøp en liten ssd og sett opp med enhancio for ssd-caching - det hjelper - spesielt med writeback-cache (selv om det er litt mer risky)
<lolgnu> 60GB er nok? Har lett etter unskyldning for å oppgradere SSDen i laptopen
<RoyK> jeg har 50GB på en lv til cache av noen terabyte
<RoyK> type
<RoyK> eio_cli create -d /dev/md0 -s /dev/smilla/enhanceio -m wb -b 4096 -p lru -c md0cache
<lolgnu> det virker som om 300gb imagene bare er å gi opp å få tatt backup av. Må få ekstrahert det viktige (men skulle gjerne hatt backup bare i tilfelle jeg b0rker det i prosessen)
<RoyK> men du må sjekke ut enhancio fra git først og lese litt readmes og sånt
<lolgnu> crashplan liker ikke store filer
<RoyK> lolgnu: om du har noe dyrebart der, så send disken til ibas - 8k for privatpersoner
<lolgnu> dette er det krypterte imaget
<RoyK> de fikser det meste
<RoyK> ah
<lolgnu> 250gb, etter å ha ekstrahert filer så ser det ut som det var windows på den
<RoyK> ok
<lolgnu> virker også som jeg har kopier av bilder og lignende
<RoyK> men enhancio virker lovende så langt - vm-er kjører plutselig veldig mye raskere :)
<RoyK> og disktrashinga til crashplan er forstumma
<lolgnu> det er backup til eller fra som ble forbedret?
<RoyK> enhancio bare cacher
<lolgnu> Jeg har sett hastigheter fra 10mbps til 3-400mbps til filserveren min
<RoyK> og det er backup jeg gjør, ikke restore
<RoyK> ved backup driver cp med masse deduplisering som genererer masse io
<RoyK> ved restore henter den jo bare ned masse ting
<Mathias> RoyK: kan enhanceio "forutse" filer?
<RoyK> nei, den bruker en av tre algoritmer, fifo, random eller lru
<Mathias> ah, ok
<RoyK> fifo er first in, first out, veldig basic
<RoyK> random er random
<RoyK> lru kaster de minst brukte cache-elementene først
<RoyK> ser ut som om lru virker ganske bra
<RoyK> lru tilsvarer vel ganske godt cachinga i linuxkjernen, tror jeg
<RoyK> Mathias: sikker på at du ikke vil ha de gamle scsi-diskene?
<RoyK> :D
<Mathias> hihi
<Mathias> nei takk :P
<Mathias> har ordentlig maskin nå :P
<Mathias> kunne hatt en taperobot her!
<RoyK> mulig vi skal kaste ut en lto-4-robot snart
<Mathias> ha uti hagen på utstilling i plexiglass :P
<RoyK> oppgraderer backupsystemet her - trenger en liten 150-tape-robot og noe fet programvare
<RoyK> Mathias: kødder ikke ;)
<Mathias> :o
<RoyK> tror den lto-4-roboten tar 40 taper eller noe
<RoyK> burde holde for en liten bedrift
<RoyK> tilkobling på SCSI, tror jeg, så du trenger nok en kontroller, og noen taper
<RoyK> og lære litt om f.eks. Bacula sånn at du får brukt skiten
<Mathias> har jo en scsi-kontroller-sak
<RoyK> skal sjekke - det tar nok ei stund før vi bytter, ting går sakte i staten, men prøver å pushe på for ny backupløsning, så kanskje vi har noe i havn til høsten
<Mathias> du skulle jobbet på hurtigruten
<RoyK> ny robot med 150-250 taper kan bli stas - plass til arkiv og backup for hele høgskolen
<Mathias> hadde du vært i havn oftere
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> Mathias: får se hva vi gjør med den gamle roboten - kanskje vi kaster den - er jo ingen som trenger sånt
<Mathias> hadde vært litt morsomt da å hatt en sånn :p
<RoyK> ja, da hadde du nok lært litt om hvordan ting funker der ute ;)
<Mathias> men kan vel heller ha noe virtuelt :P
<Mathias> tar mindre plass :P
<RoyK> disk er online, tape er nearline
<RoyK> tape brukes til arkivering av data som brukes skjelden
<RoyK> og til backup, da
<RoyK> siden en strømpuls på 20kV fint kan grille et helt raid, så tar den bare noen tapestasjoner og kanskje tapene i stasjonene, mens de andre tapene er sikre
<RoyK> uio.no investerte noen mill i 7PB eller noe i lagring - 5PB av det er på tape - nearline
<RoyK> resten på disk
<Mathias> wow :P
<RoyK> nearline storage er ting som tar litt tid å få tak i - kanskje 10 min, kanskje en time eller to
<RoyK> men det ligger der
<RoyK> online storage er ting som alltid er tilgjengelig, men er dyrt å drifte, disker som spinner tryner jo hele tida og bruker strøm
<RoyK> så har du nearline i form av MAID, som er en mellomting
<RoyK> men tape er uansett sikrere og billigere for store mengder data (>1PB)
<RoyK> Mathias: så - du kan være så fjortis du vil, men jeg tror du forstår hva jeg snakker om, og å lære sånne som deg mer om ting jeg liker (som datalagring) er bare gøy!
<Mathias> mhm
<RoyK> Mathias: så kan du ta den tankegangen videre me "tierd storage"
<RoyK> det som brukes mest, lagres på ssd-er, det som brukes litt mindre, på 15k-disker, 10k-disker, 7k2-disker, tape
<RoyK> det meste av data er jo ikke i bruk etter en måned
<RoyK> etter et år, er kanskje 1% eller mindre i bruk
<RoyK> så da må man finne en løsning for å slippe å bruke dyre lagringsløsninger for daukjøttet
<Mathias> du skulle nesten fått tegnet det opp på en graf :p
<RoyK> ord holder
<RoyK> sikkert mange selgere som har fine grafer på dette
<RoyK> noen er reelle, noen er vissvass
<RoyK> uio har data på aksess på sine data, og har valgt å bruke tape til mesteparten
<RoyK> så er bare problemet med hva slags filsystem som støtter arkivering på tape
<RoyK> Mathias: kan du prøve å gjøre litt research der? jeg aner ikke, og skal snart sove - kanskje det interesserer deg?
<Mathias> er litt interessant, men skal også snart ta kveld
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-28
<pineappler1> mdadm: failed to run array /dev/md0: Input/output error
<pineappler1> humf
<IvarB> morn
<RoyK> pineappler1: auda...
<RoyK> pineappler1: noe i dmesg?
<Mathias> pineappler1: like kos hver gang den der
<RoyK> malin_: litt bedre nå?
<malin_> mulig
<RoyK> feil nick, da
<Malinux> hm, ja, sikkert noe jeg ikke har configuert rett eller noe
<RoyK> er jo bare å se over konfigen
<Malinux> ja, jeg skal gjøre det når jeg har rsyncet alt ove rpå smilla og satt opp der
<RoyK> mhm
<Malinux> nei, får feilmeldinger når jeg skal rsynce jeg
<RoyK> pastebin?
<RoyK> ta med kommandoen og alt
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709662/
<RoyK> kanskje greiere med bare "rsync -avhPH .weechat malin@smilla.karlsbakk.net:"
<Malinux> kan jo prøve
<RoyK> hvis du ikke angir path, så er $HOME standard
<Malinux> tja, og hva som skjedde nå er jo godt spørsmål
<Malinux> d'oh
<Malinux> glemte det der kolonet på slutten
<Malinux> faen og, nå ligger jo alt i hjemmemappa og ikke i .weechat
<Malinux> blir jo bare rot det her :S
<Malinux> altså ting la seg ikke i .weechat
<Malinux> men i /home/malin
<Malinux> så aner ikke hva som skal hvor lengere jeg :S
<RoyK> prøv den over en gang til
<RoyK> så kan du jo rydde i $HOME senere
<Malinux> men hvorfor kan jeg ikke ta den rett i rett mappe? får permission denied :S
<Malinux> blir jo et jævla rot når det går rett i home
<Malinux> og nå prøvde jeg å lage en tmp-fil
<RoyK> er inne som din bruker på smilla nå - ser heller tomt ut i $HOME og $HOME/.weechat
<geirha> hva var det nøyaktig du kjørte?
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, jeg sletta all driten
<Malinux> for å prøve på nytt
<RoyK> oki
<Mathias> hirr
<Malinux> men får permission denied
<Mathias> raidet mountes helt plutselig read-only
<geirha> hva er det som gir permission denied?
<Malinux> skal prøve å lage en pastebin her
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709736/
<RoyK> Malinux: ok, en ting av gangen - på irc.karlsbakk.net, "rsync -avP ~/.weechat/. smilla.karlsbakk.net:.weechat/"
<Malinux> samme feilmeldingene får jeg om jeg kjører til .weechat også
<RoyK> Malinux:ikke angi /home osv, bare bruk relative paths. hjemmeområdene ligger forresten på /home/malin/tmp, men det skal ikke du bekymre deg om. endre til rsync -avhPH .weechat/ malin@smilla.karlsbakk.net:tmp
<RoyK> øh
<RoyK> pastefeil
<RoyK> hjemmeområdet ditt ligger på /raid/home/malin
<geirha> sudo ln -s raid/home /home :P
<RoyK> men igjen - ikke angi noe om du skal kopiere til hjemmeområdet
<RoyK> geirha: hvorfor det? alt av programvare bruker jo variabler
<RoyK> og $HOME er riktig
<Mathias> RoyK: hvis man glemmer seg :P
<geirha> var ment som en spøk
<geirha> derav colon-P
<RoyK> har bind-montert tidligere, men valgte å legge hjemmeområdene utenfor /home den gangen her
<RoyK> Malinux: funka det bedre?
<Mathias> http://screencloud.net/v/fPFx
<Mathias> :o
<Malinux> RoyK: foreløpig ser det sånn ut....
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> Mathias: oops
<RoyK> Mathias: sjekka du dmesg før du boota?
<Mathias> http://screencloud.net/v/l72L
<Mathias> mye lettere å ta screenshot :P
<RoyK> ja, men det var vel etter boot...
<Mathias> kan ta en reboot
<RoyK> tekstpaste kan jo vise litt mer, da...
<Malinux> nå gir jeg opp
<Malinux> nå klarer jeg ikke en gang å kopiere innholdet fra tmp til .weechat
<RoyK> Malinux: du har jo kopiert alt til tmp
<Malinux> ja...
<Malinux> det veit jeg jo
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709755/
<Malinux> men altså, jeg får av en eller annen grunn ikke til å kopiere fra tmp til .weechat
<Malinux> altså veit jeg at ting ligger i tmp
<RoyK> cd .weechat
<RoyK> mv ../tmp/* .
<Malinux> der ja...
<Malinux> må kutte ut data snart jeg altså. Kommer ikke til å oppleve å bli 40 en gang om jeg fortsetter med data tror jeg
<RoyK> det går nok bra :)
<Malinux> nei
<Mathias> RoyK: mulig det var pga resize2fs'en igår?
<RoyK> tviler
<RoyK> remount-ro skjer stort sett når noe går ille, og da synes det i sysloggen
<RoyK> kan gå gjennom loggene
<Mathias> du får gjøre det
<RoyK> ip?
<Mathias> 77.222.176.73
<Mathias> eller box.mathsterk.net hvis jeg noen gang orker å sette opp cron og wget :P
<Malinux> RoyK: hva het den der kanalen? btrfs?
<Malinux> bitrafs
<Mathias> Malinux: sjekk med ALIS :P
<RoyK> Malinux: #bitraf
<RoyK> Malinux: her?
<Mathias> RoyK: fikk du sjekket?
<RoyK> nei - driver og jobber litt innimellom ;)
<Mathias> men da tar jeg bare en reboot og håper på det beste :P
<RoyK> vent
<RoyK> sjekker litt
<RoyK> når remonterte den ro?
<pineappler1> RoyK: dmesg sier http://sprunge.us/JEgV
<RoyK> [123683.867330] EXT4-fs error (device dm-5): ext4_ext_search_left:1315: inode #422: comm transmission-gt: ix (136192) != EXT_FIRST_INDEX (0) (depth 0)!
<RoyK> [123683.867333] Aborting journal on device dm-5-8.
<RoyK> [123683.867460] EXT4-fs (dm-5): Remounting filesystem read-only
<RoyK> pineappler1: gjetter på at sdc er fillete
<Mathias> transmission som kverker skiten? :O
<RoyK> pineappler1: hva sier smartctl -x for den?
<RoyK> Mathias: nei, bare den som prøvde å aksessere etter at en feil hadde oppstått
<Mathias> ahh
<RoyK> Mathias: kjørte du fsck -f?
<Mathias> e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/RAID-main
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/FQJg
<pineappler1> Det er SSD'en
<RoyK> pineappler1: prøv en smartctl -t short eller long på den
<RoyK> ja, ser det
<RoyK> men feil som dette er ganske entydige
<RoyK> [   40.488627] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 313903872
<RoyK> og det er mange av dem...
<pineappler1> Hva kommer det av?
<RoyK> fillete disk
<RoyK> dvs mediafeil på disken/ssd-en
<pineappler1> Den er jo nesten ny, og har kjørt fstrim fra første stund
<RoyK> prøv smartctl -t long på den - gjetter på at den feiler
<RoyK> ja, som tidligere nevnt, disker tryner helst når de er under tre måneder eller eldre enn tre år
<pineappler1> «Please wait 48 minutes for test to complete.»
<RoyK> såpass
<pineappler1> Oki, var ikke kalr over at det også gjaldt ssd :P
<RoyK> det var lenge...
<RoyK> joda, det gjelder alt
<RoyK> man må ikke ha forhøyde forventninger for ssd selv om den ikke snurrer
<RoyK> tryner de også
<RoyK> Malinux fikk en ssd jeg hadde fått fra gamlejobben for et lite år siden - den døde etter en måneds tid, så fikk hun ny, intel 520, den overlevde i 2 uker eller noe, så fikk hun en 520 til, den har gått stabilt siden
<pineappler1> Kjøpte den på komplett sin stand på TG
<pineappler1> ok
<RoyK> Mathias: men bare prøv å boote den der
<RoyK> bare fsck først
<Mathias> e2fsck? :P
<RoyK> Mathias: fsck == e2fsck, eller, fsck vil autodetektere filsystem og bruke riktig kommando
<Mathias> ok
<Mathias> /dev/mapper/RAID-Main: 11816/183132160 files (7.9% non-contiguous), 53425019/732512256 blocks
<RoyK> prøv en reboot, da
<RoyK> forhåpentligvis kommer det opp som normalt
<RoyK> Mathias: om det der skjer igjen, kan det være smart å skru av cachinga... kan jo være den som loker
<pineappler1> Skal jeg sjekke ext4 filsystemet på ssd'en, boote opp med ubuntu-rescue-remx elns da?
<Mathias> RoyK: ja
<RoyK> pineappler1: har du data på denn ssd-en eller er det bare rota?
<RoyK> pineappler1: hvis ssd-en er gåen, noe den ser ut til å være, så hjelper det ikke å prøve å fikse filsystemet på den :/
<RoyK> pineappler1: hva sier smartctl -x nå?
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, var en trang ssd-overgang eller noe :)
<pineappler1> smartctl -x /dev/sdc --> http://sprunge.us/HPHJ
<pineappler1> Må jeg søke om retur? Kjøpte den på komplett's stand på TG, så har ingen ordrehistorikk på profil tror jeg
<pineappler1> RoyK: Det er kun for rota ja, så jeg kan formatere
<RoyK> Mathias: den gamle taperoboten vi har stående her, tar DLT-taper
<geirha> Fikk du ikke kvittering heller?
<RoyK> Mathias: spurte sjefen,  og han skulle sjekke
<RoyK> pineappler1: prøv, men kanskje en destruktiv badblocks-kjøring først?
<RoyK> pineappler1: hjelper lite med nytt filsystem om ssd-en er fillete
<RoyK> selv om smart-dataene ser fine ut, da...
<Mathias> RoyK: :o
<RoyK> Mathias: diger gammal greie :D
<Mathias> hvor stor? :P
<RoyK> skal sjekke....
<pineappler1> ok, om jeg sender den inn ar jeglite å kjøre os på så lenge
<Mathias> pineappler1: minnepinne! :D
<Mathias> når jeg får flere disker må jeg kjøpe meg en labelmaker :P
<RoyK> Mathias: powervault 132t SDLT
<RoyK> 4U høy, sånn passe dyp
<pineappler1> Om jeg skaffer en 60GiB SSD, kan jeg senere bruke den som speil til partisjonen på den andre disken da? dualbooter jo med windows i tillegg, trenger kke mer enn 60GB for linux
<RoyK> 2 drev (sånne som leser/skriver til/fra taper) i enheten, så den kan lese/skrive parallelt til 2 taper samtidig
<pineappler1> Fanden, trenger jeg jo flere sata-porter :P
<RoyK> pineappler1: ja, evt bruke en snurredisk i --write-mostly, så leser linux fra ssd, men skriver til begge
<RoyK> pineappler1: mye billige sata-kontrollere på ebukta ;)
<RoyK> Mathias: så ikke såååå stor :)
<Mathias> pineappler1: enhanceio! :D
<pineappler1> Kan kanskje starte med å lage image av disken, men må gjøre noen andre greier også
<RoyK> Mathias: tapene er visst 160GB
<RoyK> pluss kompresjon (innebygget i streameren)
<Mathias> hvor mange?
<pineappler1> btw RoyK: Han som kommenterte på mitt fb innlegg, "Georg", er min judotrener, han er ikke noe dum, jeg tror det var mest for å provosere Håkon litt :P
<RoyK> vet ikke hvor mange taper du kan få, eller om du må kjøpe nye (brukt, sikkert dritbillig). den tar opptil 21 taper
<Mathias> 3 tb uten komprimering :o
<RoyK> jeje - men du får utstyr som du kan lære mye av!
<RoyK> blir sikkert gøy å sette opp bacula eller amanda eller noe til hjemmebackup også
<Mathias> den får stå innpå boden :P
<RoyK> tilkobling med SCSI
<RoyK> så den må stå ganske nærme serveren
<RoyK> som ikke trenger å være rare greiene - en gammel pc
<Mathias> de p4-boksene jeg har
<RoyK> funker sikkert som en drøm
<Mathias> slenge noe "ordentlig" kjøling på de
<RoyK> taper får du visst billig også http://www.ebay.com/itm/5x-FujiFilm-Super-DLT-tape-I-SDLT-Data-Cartridges-160-320-GB-/321088135843?pt=US_Computer_Tapes_Data_Cartridges&hash=item4ac25822a3
<RoyK> med mindre du kan få utrangerte taper av oss - vet ikke
<RoyK> kan visst bygges om til LTO-3 også for inntil 24 LTO-3-taper, 9,6TB
<Mathias> :o
<RoyK> selve roboten er jo ganske generisk
<RoyK> kan hende du kan stappe lto-5-drev inni den også
<RoyK> tapene er jo like store
<RoyK> fysisk
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> der ble den RO igjen
<Mathias> RoyK: Inode 415 has an invalid extent node (blk 33195055, lblk 78592)
<pineappler1> http://www.unixstickers.com/gnu-linux-tux-logo-badge-sticker :D
<Mathias> http://screencloud.net/v/7PLq
<Mathias> ehhh
<pineappler1> Mathias: Det er?
<Mathias> e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/RAID-main
<Mathias> tror jeg setter enhanceio til write-through
<pineappler1> ok
<Mathias> http://www.unixstickers.com/gnu-linux-little-penguin-tux-logo-badge-sticker så bedre ut da :p
<Mathias> http://www.unixstickers.com/unix_os_related_sticker/linux-inside-logo-shaped-sticker hihi
<Mathias> kommer til å bruke et par hundre kroner der nå :(
<Mathias> [11049.919685] EXT4-fs warning (device dm-6): ext4_clear_journal_err:4464: Filesystem error recorded from previous mount: IO failure
<Mathias> så det funket ikke
<Mathias> uten cache da
<lars_> noe liv?
<Mathias> tja
<pineappler1> Testa med en annen sata kabel også, men nonono, funka ikke
<Mathias> pineappler1: prøvd med en annen sataport óg?
<pineappler1> Mathias: Nei, gjøre nå!
<pineappler1> root@athena:~# mdadm -R /dev/md0
<pineappler1> mdadm: failed to run array /dev/md0: Input/output error
<Mathias> hva var -R igjen?
<pineappler1> --run
<Mathias> men når den spyr ut en io-error hos meg er det fordi den er tard og ikke innser at raidet allerede kjører
<pineappler1> Den drev med "reshape" http://sprunge.us/hVAR <-- mdstat
<pineappler1> Fikk ikke io-feil under oppstart av OS'et nå
<pineappler1> dmesg etter bytte av kabel og port --> http://sprunge.us/CXQh
<kjell> god kveld! noen som har en idé om hvorfor recoll lens ikke fungerer på min 12.04LTS 64?
<RoyK> Mathias: her?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> skal ta en reboot
<RoyK> har vært i skogen og grilla...
<RoyK> fint vær :)
<Mathias> er jo rene helvetet å sette overscanning
<RoyK> Mathias: ordna det seg med filsystemet?
<RoyK> Mathias: men virker den roboten fin til testing?
<Mathias> var nok enhanceio ja
<RoyK> mulig det er noe nytt i 13.04 den ikke fikser
<RoyK> sletta du cachen igjen?
<Mathias> mhm
<RoyK> fint
<Mathias> trenger ikke at filsystemet tryner hele tiden med torrenter, minecraft-server, spotify, plex, dropbox, aerofs og mer tull
<Mathias> men skal sloss litt med overscanning nå
<Mathias> ser ikke helt klokt ut med vinduene for langt "under" skjermen, selvom unity ikke er under
<RoyK> funker fint med precise, da...
<Mathias> http://screencloud.net/v/iKrE
<Mathias> ser ikke helt bra ut
<Mathias> (der hvor unity stopper opp på høyre-skjermen stopper også skjermen
<RoyK> pineappler1: ping
<pineappler1> RoyK: tingeling! :)
<RoyK> pineappler1: har vært ute i skogen sammen med Malinux og grilla - har ikke akkurat fulgt med her inne
<pineappler1> Skjønner - fint bilde av vannet
<RoyK> takktakk
<RoyK> kasta endel brød til den canadagåsa - ble visst glad
<RoyK> men fikk du opp raidet?
<RoyK> eller tryna den i konverteringa til r6?
<pineappler1> :) japp, eller jeg fjerna "error=remount" saken fra fstab
<RoyK> error=remount-ro
<RoyK> tenkter jeg
<pineappler1> ja, http://sprunge.us/aBIg
<RoyK> errors=remount-ro er veldig grei å ha når noe galt skjer
<RoyK> når ting går ille, vil du gjerne at diskene ikke skal skrives til
<RoyK> pineappler1: er du på 12.04 eller 13.04?
<pineappler1> RoyK: Debian Squeeze,
<RoyK> ja, igjen, sorrry
<pineappler1> :p godt du spør, så jeg ike glemmer hvordan det skrives
<Mathias> haha
<RoyK> bare det bygger seg ferdig, er du nok ganske safe
<lolgnu> Imorgen drar jeg på en tre dagers biltur for å se fjorder og sånt4
<pineappler1> http://athena.angawar.net/chat_003.png <-- min desktop
<pineappler1> Ikke spør meg om rtorrent, de krevde at jeg lastet den ned :(
<Mathias> hvem?
<pineappler1> Mathias: ipt
<RoyK> ipt er vel en bsd-greie?
<Mathias> ahh
<Mathias> RoyK: torrentside
<RoyK> ok
<Mathias> føler at det mangler en skjerm eller 4 her :P
<Mathias> kanskje jeg skal gå ut en tur inatt og knipse masse bilder og lage et panorama? :P
 * RoyK tror Mathias skal kjøpe seg en ny disk eller to før han setter opp flere skjermer - data som forsvinner er dårlig karma
<pineappler1> :D
<RoyK> prioriteringer!
<pineappler1> hehe
<Mathias> RoyK: gratis TV vet du :p
<Mathias> 42" ble "krevd inn" av meg, samt 19-21" saken (som jeg fortsatt ikke har målt)
 * pineappler1 tror ikke på karma
 * RoyK tror heller ikke på karma
 * Mathias tror heller ikke på karma og sånt vas
<RoyK> http://craphound.com/overclocked/Cory_Doctorow_-_Overclocked_-_When_Sysadmins_Ruled_the_Earth.html
 * pineappler1 tar en banan
 * Mathias går en aldri så liten og treg tur
<pineappler1> Mathias: husk gps
 * RoyK gjetter at kirkenes er såpass lite at man ikke trenger gps for å finne tilbake
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-29
<RoyK> dvs - for 20 år siden rota jeg meg bort i brønnøysund i småfylla - så man vet jo aldri - jeg fant fram, da
<RoyK>  
<iorweth>  
<RoyK> -.-. --.-
<IvarB> morn
<IvarB> noen som har en fin guide til hvordan n00b-vennlig guide til hvordan xargs funker?
<IvarB> erm
<IvarB> ord i feil rekkefølge
<IvarB> *ikke-i-form* :|
<Malinux> IvarB ikke helt i formen? :(
<Malinux> prøver å sette opp rtorrent
<Malinux> men .rtorrent.rc finnes jo ikke
<Malinux> ser noen steder nå at det skal ligge en eksempel-config i /usr/share/doc/rtorrent
<Malinux> men nope, ingeting der heller
<geirha> IvarB: Ja, ikke bruk xargs. :P
<Solskogen> Malinux: transmission?
<Solskogen> den har et hyggeligere vevmellomtryne
<Malinux> nei, som jeg skrev: prøver å sette opp rtorrent
<Malinux> hm, men noen her sa at rtorrent var bedre enn transmission, så da tenkte jeg at jeg ville prøve det da
<geirha> transmission er bedre enn rtorrent
<geirha> :p
<Solskogen> hvordan defineres bedre? :)
<geirha> Vet ikke, men nå har noen her sagt begge deler.
<Solskogen> jeg liker transmission, siden den kan gå som en daemon.
<Solskogen> og har et forståelig vevmellomtryne.
<geirha> og bruker mindre minne enn rtorrent. I alle fall ifølge en benchmark jeg så en gang. Skjønt det kan jo være at det har endret seg.
<Malinux> ok. kan ikke rtorrent gå som en deamon?
<Malinux> jeg liker også webguiet til transmission, men virker som rtorrent også har en webinterface
<Solskogen> Malinux: nesten. du kan ha rtorrent gående i screen.
<Solskogen> (med mindre ting har endret seg det siste årene)
<Malinux> ja, så noe om å kjøre den i screen
<Malinux> så må vel startes opp manuelt ved en evt. reboot
<geirha> kan starte den i en @reboot cronjobb
<geirha> @reboot screen -d -m -S rtorrent rtorrent
<geirha> noe sånt
<RoyK> @reboot reboot :D
<Mathias> haha
<RoyK> litt som da jeg i mine tidlige linuxdager en gang klarte å sette default runlevel til 6
<Mathias> "lagringsdrevhylse"
<Mathias> Tilleggsutstyr inkludert2 adgangstaster
<Mathias> tror de på komplett har hatt litt promille når de skrev om de x-in-x-boksene til 5,25" :P
<Mathias> også: Egenskaper   Tastaturlås
<Solskogen> Malinux: url?
<Mathias> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=589974 og *kremt*
<Mathias> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=319943#extra
 * geirha har tastaturlås på inngangsdøra hjemme
<Mathias> men lurer fortsatt hva de på komplett har tenkt på :P
<Mathias> fy faen
<Mathias> der smalt det
<geirha> De har vel brukt "search & replace" litt for ivrig
<Mathias> lurer på hvem som gikk lei windows nå
<IvarB> Malinux: du må laste ned .rtorrent.rc
<IvarB> hehe
<Mathias> hmm, vi får tydeligvis besøk av "the world" snart
<IvarB> båten? :P
<Mathias> båt?
<Mathias> tror du mener "potensiell flytende gigantisk serverhall"
<Malinux> IvarB: ok, så den må faktisk lastes ned :S
<Malinux> Solskogen: eh, link til hva da? :)
<Solskogen> Malinux: den skulle ikke til deg :)
<Solskogen> Malinux og Mathias var for lett for meg å blande
<RoyK> Mathias: du får jo en sånn 5-i-3 også - lite vits i å bruke 4-i-3 da?
<Malinux> Solskogen: oki :)
<Malinux> Solskogen: fått RoyK-syken? :P :)
<RoyK> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=765988
 * RoyK knurrer mot Malinux 
<IvarB> hihi
<RoyK> noen som vet om en god løsning for trådløs lyd? er så lei av kablene...
<IvarB> gitar :P
<RoyK> hehe
<Solskogen> Malinux: redd for det. er ikke ungfoler lenger, vet du :)
<RoyK> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/10084348/Kettle-that-looks-like-Hitler-brews-trouble-for-JCPenney.html
<IvarB> hm
<IvarB> 2 icy box x5 disker
<IvarB> får jeg plass til i serveren her
<IvarB> kan man kjøre raid5 eller 6 over alle 10 da?
<IvarB> også, er komplett.no veldig treg for noen andre?
<RoyK> funker greit her
<RoyK> IvarB: du kan fint kjøre raid-6 over 10 disker, men tror ikke jeg ville ha kjørt så mye mer enn 10 disker i et r6-sett
<RoyK> du kan alltids kjøre raid5 over 10 disker også, eller hoppe basehopp med paraply
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> double-disk-failure er noe ubehagelig...
<IvarB> men hvis man virkelig skal ha MYE plass, hva gjør man da?
<IvarB> 2 raid?
<IvarB> 3 ?
<RoyK> flere raid med lvm eller raid0 på toppen
<RoyK> bare at raidx+x ikke funker med boot fra precise og framover - se bug 1171945
<lubotu3`> bug 1171945 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Nested RAID levels aren't started after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171945
<IvarB> RoyK: ok
<IvarB> hva med å bare bruke lvm da?
<RoyK> funker jo best med raid-[56]+0 så får du smørt dataene jevnt over alle diskene
<IvarB> sant nok
<RoyK> lvm funker, men du får ikke ytelsen til alle raida
<RoyK> dvs er striping der også, men du får ikke jevna ut igjen om du legger til ei ny raidgruppe - litt som zfs
<RoyK> dvs om du fyller opp et raid60 og så legger til et nytt r6, så går mer i/o til det siste raidet osv
<IvarB> hmm
<RoyK> IvarB: dvs med lvm, ikke med raid60 på md
 * RoyK tester for sikkerhets skyld
 * RoyK har en vm med 15 1GB-disker for sånn testing ;)
<IvarB> heh
<RoyK> joda, om du lager etpar raid-5 og legger et raid-0 oppå og så utvider, så flytter den rundt på dataene http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713538/
<RoyK> hadde det ikke vært for den buggen som ikke gjør at raid-på-raid blir oppdaga, da... funker på lucid :P
<Malinux> Solskogen:  :p
<Malinux> RoyK: jeg har prøvd å sende lyd gjennom noe apple-airport-greier
<Malinux> det funker jo fint
<Malinux> men hvordan det egentlig funker og hvilke muligheter man har der er jo ikke lett å si, for der er det sånn at ting bare virker eller noe :S
<RoyK> liker ofte å gjøre ting manuelt :P
<Malinux> :p
<RoyK> eller - forstå hvordan ting virker
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> man må jo ha os-x for å konfiguere den der apple-aiporttingen, en kan liksom ikke logge inn på boksen med ip-en i nettleseren :S
<RoyK> IvarB: ser ut som om det kanskje ikke går å utvide raid0 så lett
<RoyK> kanskje like greit med lvm
<RoyK> omtalen om den her var ikke spesielt ille http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=765988
<RoyK> så kanskje et stort kabinett som kan ta to av dem?
<RoyK> noen forslag? skal bare ha til hjemmeserver, ikke noe vannkjøling eller noe annet fancy fjas
<IvarB> bare en omtale da :P
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> men kanskje verdt å prøve okke som
<RoyK> noen som har forslag til fett og stillegående kabinett?
<IvarB> ja 2sec
<IvarB> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=757466
<IvarB> det
<IvarB> mener å huske at du kan ta ut drivebays og sette inn 5.25 bays hele veien forran
<RoyK> hm... åtte interne brønner er jo fint, men hadde vært kjekt med hotplug
<RoyK> hadde vært greiere med noe med masse 5,25" i front
<RoyK> http://bofh.ntk.net/BOFH/ <-- tror kanskje Mathias vil like disse, selv om de er gamle ;)
<pineappler1> matte eksamen imorgen, gruer meg
<RoyK> ord deling's feil
<RoyK> matteeksamen!
<RoyK> hva slags matte?
<pineappler1> Glad jeg ikke skal opp i norsk
<RoyK> hehe
<pineappler1> Forkurs matte R1+R2
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> sikkert skøy
<pineappler1> intergrasjon med variabelskifte, huff
<RoyK> "there are 10 types of people in the world, those who understand binary and those who don't"
<pineappler1> :-)
<RoyK> men du trenger vel bare å stå for å komme inn på ingeniørutdanninga?
<pineappler1> Ja, tror det. Jeg håper jeg står, kommer helt ann på oppgavene og antallet av dem
<pineappler1> Er det ikke noe sånt som at man må ha 40% riktig for å stå?
<RoyK> an, ikke ann, men vet ikke med prosenter og sånt
 * RoyK har ikke studert en dritt
<pineappler1> Det som er gjennomgått på forelesningene; er mye enklere enn det boka mi skal ha det til
<pineappler1> Jeg må se på rekker og følger også, for det kan jeg ikke
<lolgnu> kristiansand var ganske trasig
<RoyK> hovedstaden til bibelbeltet kan jo ikke være så ille :D
<lolgnu> var en kirke og et kjøpesenter her
<lolgnu> nå må jeg finne en strand mellom krsand og stavanger
<lolgnu> tenkte å sove på stranden og så kjøre når sola står opp
<RoyK> telt? sovepose? i bilen?
<RoyK> Fysikkoppgave: En mann kjører på rødt lys og sier til politiet at han mener lyset var grønt - hvor fort kjørte han?
<pineappler1> Spørs på avstand til linja, men vil tippe ganske sakte :D
<RoyK> pineappler1: tenk doppler og hvor fort du må kjøre før rødt ser ut som grønt ;)
<pineappler1> Hvor fort må han kjøre før politibilen ikke gidder å følge etter? :P
<RoyK> om han kjørte på rødt og det så grønt ut, så var han vel på 0,9C eller noe
<RoyK> bilen hadde nok brent opp ganske fort
<RoyK> i løpet av noen mikrosekunder
<RoyK> 0,1C
<RoyK> trur eg
<RoyK> men regn gjerne på det
<pineappler1> hehe :P
<Mathias> RoyK: luftkompresjon is a bitch? :P
<IvarB> doppler-effekten av lys blir ikke påvirket av luft, eller atmosfære afaik
<Mathias> tenker mer på brenningen av bilen
<lolgnu> brenner ci biler?
<RoyK> Mathias: ja, flytter du deg i 0,1C i luft, så blir lufta foran ganske varm :P
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-30
<Mathias> oooog, der ble det RO igjen
<Mathias> faen da
<Mathias> RoyK: mulig å fjerne raidet men beholde dataene?
<RoyK> Mathias: hjelper ikke å fjerne raidet om disken er fillete ;)
<IvarB> er pdxleif en person?
<RoyK> Mathias: og det er rimelig garantert sikkert at det ikke er raidet sin feil at det remonteres ro
<Malinux> merkelich. etter jeg la fra meg pc-en i natt og skrev sudo shutdown -h 5 eller noe lignende så har plutsleig suspend virket også
<Malinux> altså når jeg lukker ned skjermen
<Malinux> og så skrur den seg på igjen når jeg åpner skjermen
<Malinux> har ikke virket siden 2.6.38-8 og nå er jeg på 3.2.0-44
<IvarB> heh
<Malinux> evt. så kan det være siste kjerneoppgradering som har gjort det altså
<Malinux> bare at jeg ikke har prøvd
<Malinux> men merkelig altså
<Malinux> wow-faktoren ble litt wooow her nå
<Malinux> skrev shutdown -h 5 fordi maskinene drev med noe og jeg ville at den skulle bli ferdig ish før den skrudde seg av
<Malinux> men neida ,den var ikke skrudd av, var i suspend den.... :D
<IvarB> kos når ting funker :P
<IvarB> sitter fortsatt å venter på at ubuntu skal kunne finne og skru på bluetooth adapteret som WinXP en gang i tiden skrudde av, før det ble avinstallert...
<IvarB> men siden et MS OS har skrudd noe av så kan jo ikke et annet OS skru det på igjen vistnok
<RoyK> Malinux: du kan jo prøve 3.8 - det ligger en 3.8 i precise-repoene
<RoyK> Mathias: ping?
<geirha> IvarB: Da får vi ta standard MS-support: Reinstaller windows
<RoyK> IvarB: dårlig drivere i ubuntu, kanskje? ;)
<Malinux> RoyK: men hvorfor skal jeg prøve en enda nyere kernel?
<Malinux> IvarB: du kan ikke få wintendo til å skru det på igjen?
<RoyK> skader jo ikke å prøve - er jo bare en apt-get og en reboot unna...
<Malinux> men hva skal jeg i såfall åppnå med en nyere kernel?
<Malinux> eh, oppnå
<RoyK> at det kanskje virker igjen?
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> misforsto
<RoyK> det virker altså nå?
<Malinux> ja, det var jo hele påenget :)
<Malinux> og jeg har prøvd en nyere kernel før ;)
<Malinux> ja, det virker altså nå, men jeg veit ikke helt hvorfor det nå virker
<Malinux> bestiller jeg et nytt batteri nå, så har jeg laptopp en stund til
<Malinux> men skulle gjerne hatt 9-cell
<Malinux> men sist jeg kjøpte et, så passet det riktignok i sokkelen
<Malinux> men da får du ikke opp skjermen
<Malinux> fordi batteriet stikker ut bak
<RoyK> Malinux: ta mål av batteriet og dobbeltsjekk med selger på ebay eller noe at det du skal kjøpe faktisk passer
<RoyK> eller hadde du bare 6-cell nå?
<RoyK> Malinux: skal du til bartebyen? ;)
<Malinux> RoyK: ja
<Malinux> RoyK: jeg har bare 6-cell, men kjøpte et 9-cell tilbake i tid, som altså ikke passet fordi kanten på det stakk ut og da får jeg ikke opp skjermen
<Malinux> så skal det passe, må det gå ut nedover i stedet
<Malinux> aha, det står jo dimensions, altså kan jeg jo måle litt
<Malinux> kan ikke være mer enn 4cm i eh, dybde
<Malinux> 6-cell http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-for-ASUS-90-NIA1B1000-261750261751-M740BAT-6-1034T-003-1034T-004260730-/290703742430?pt=AU_Laptop_Accessories&hash=item43af4b15de og 9-cell  http://www.ebay.com/itm/9-cell-Battery-for-CLEVO-M662-M740-M740K-M746-M746K-M76-M760-M770-M77SUN-W760TUN-/251275726459?pt=Laptop_Batteries&hash=item3a81334e7b
<Malinux> problemet er at begge er oppgitt å ha samme dimensions, noe som ikke kan være tilfellet
<Malinux> ut fra bilder og sånt
<Malinux> så kanskje man får kjøpe ett nytt 6-cell-batteri da
<RoyK> Malinux: sprøtt...
<Malinux> ja :S
 * RoyK tror Malinux egentlig har lyst på ny laptop
<Malinux> joda, men for 200kroner, så kan jeg få nytt batteri
<RoyK> ja, bare det ikke blir nok et batteri som ikke passer
<Malinux> nettopp, og det gidder jeg liksom ikke
<Malinux> men kjipt om det ikke er mulig å få en 9-celler i denne
<RoyK> http://www.elkjop.no/product/data/barbar-pc/SATC855D168/toshiba-satellite-15-6-barbar-pc-c855d-168 <-- så får du sikkert en 500-lapp for den disken ;)
<RoyK> Malinux: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=41332310&searchQuery=harddisk <-- du har noen sånne - de støtter jo ERC og greier...
<RoyK> men litt stiv pris, da, for en disk som ikke har garanti lenger
<RoyK> det er rimelig mye med latterlig høye priser på finn...
<Malinux> ja..
<Malinux> samme kan vel sies om qxl også, der folk byr så høyt at tja, en kan like gjerne kjøpe nytt
<RoyK> folk vil bedras :)
<RoyK> verden vil bedras, heter det kanskje...
 * pineappler1 ferdig med matteeksamen!
<RoyK> pineappler1: grattis! hvordan gikk det?
<pineappler1> Det blir spennende. Gikk ikke så veldig bra, men kan holde til ståkarakter,håper jeg
<Mathias> gratulererererer da :p
<pineappler1> leide skap til sekken, er i byen nå
<pineappler1> takk og takk :-)
<pineappler1> Så nettopp tabloid karen på karl johan
<pineappler1> RoyK: Noe tilbud på DI idag eller? :)
<RoyK> tilbud?
<pineappler1> ja? :-P
<RoyK> aner ikke
<RoyK> :)
<pineappler1> nei da drar jeg hjem! :-P
 * RoyK skal ned på digital impuls nå...
<RoyK> og så en pils is solen, tror jeg
<pineappler1> hehe:-) /me er avholds
<RoyK> hehe
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/GPgM
<RoyK> oki, så ferdig i ettida i natt...
<pineappler1> japp, den baller på seg mer tid med tiden
<RoyK> nei - pakke sammen snart, kanskje
<RoyK> tam
<Mathias> plopp
<Mathias> hmm, kanskje jeg skal stoppe raidet, og flytte disken til en annen kontroller?
<RoyK> Mathias: du har ikke i/o-feil i loggene dine, så det vil nok ikke hjelpe
<Mathias> man vet aldri :p
<RoyK> du bør uanset vurdere å skaffe en ny disk eller to snart
<Mathias> men skal uansett sjekke hvilken kontroller den er i
 * RoyK har kjøpte 8GB ekstra til å stappe oppi serveren for å ha bedre plass til VM-er og sånt...
<Mathias> RAM i presume? :P
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> har jo 8TB netto disk - holder ei stund, det
<Mathias> nisj
<RoyK> ...og en spare og fire 2TB-disker i hylla
<RoyK> og tre SSD-er på 250GB ;)
<Mathias> tre? :o
<RoyK> tenkt noe mer på den taperoboten? er jo en ganske stor sak...
<Mathias> om den blir for stor kan jeg bare ha den uti ropelv og ha den som offsite backup ;)
<RoyK> ropelv?
<Mathias> lengere uti gokk
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> om du skal ha en teiprobot offsite, er det greit med det som kalles "holding disk" - et sted å spole opp data før de sendes til teipen
<RoyK> dvs om båndbredden begrenser
<RoyK> menneh - den er jo ikke sååå stor
<Mathias> ikke nett der :P
<RoyK> 19" bred og 4U høy
<RoyK> 1U = 1,75"
<Mathias> eller, er nett der (ICE f.eks, men da tar det jo årtusen å ta backup)
<RoyK> jau ;)
<RoyK> dvs, er vel litt større enn en liggende pese
<Mathias> mulig bare at jeg bruker en 3 tb disk og tar inkrementell backup
<Mathias> mkey
<Mathias> midi tower da? :P
<RoyK> ja, men litt høyere og breiere
<RoyK> og dypere
<RoyK> bråker ikke spesielt mye heller
<Mathias> big tower kanskje? eller full tower ;P
<RoyK> sjekk måla - jeg ga deg jo modellbetegnelsen
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> får gjør det når temperaturen her inne synker
<RoyK> hva var modellen igjen?
<Mathias> [18:09:42] <         RoyK> 19" bred og 4U høy
 * Mathias mistenker at han er i en sauna ellernoe
<RoyK> 15:58 < RoyK> Mathias: powervault 132t SDLT
<Mathias> ahh
<RoyK> http://www.dell.com/downloads/ap/products/pvaul/en/132T_SDLT%20320_LTO3_spec_sheet.pdf
<RoyK> det er LTO3-modellen, men sannsynligvis samme robot, bare andre drev
<RoyK> dvs, er vel den SDLT-modellen, tenker jeg
<Mathias> 173.7mm x 449.6mm x 620.8mm
<RoyK> mhm
<Mathias> tror det akkurat går å kjøre den inn i skapet da
<RoyK> vi kjøper vel inn en lto-5-robot som tar 150 teiper eller noe ;)
<Mathias> tåler den å stå vertikalt? :o
<RoyK> litt usikker - teipene ligger jo i magasinene, og du vil jo ikke at de skal ramle ut i drift
<RoyK> robotarmen kommer og skanner en strekkode på teipene for å finne riktig og så tar tak og monterer den i drevet
<RoyK> tviler litt på at det går bra å sette den på høykant
<Mathias> ok
<Mathias> har 2*1U kabinett som jeg kan eksperimentere litt med :P
<RoyK> du kan jo prøve å lete litt rundt om noen skal kaste et halvhøyderack, da :D
<RoyK> vi skal vel kaste ut noen rack snart, men blir kanskje litt tungvindt å sende dem til finnmark
<Mathias> kan omså få onkel til å sveise noe sammen :P
<Mathias> han sveiser "litt" bedre enn meg :P
<RoyK> da trenger du vel bare skinnene i front og bakkant og litt skruer og sånt
<RoyK> søt liten sånn en på gutterommet? :D http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-PowerEdge-42U-Server-Rack-with-DOORS-and-SIDES-Model-4210-/261222578535?pt=US_Rackmount_Cabinets_Frames&hash=item3cd2143967
<Mathias> eller så får jeg ansette et par folk på bygg og anlegg :P
<Mathias> skulle gjerne hatt et par sånne i en bod ute
<Mathias> men ikke noe servere på rommet
<RoyK> den her var jo billig http://www.ebay.com/itm/Generic-Server-Rack-Cabinet-42u-/281110793796?pt=US_Rackmount_Cabinets_Frames&hash=item4173824e44
<RoyK> koster sikkert litt å få den tilsendt, da...
<Mathias> 99 for racken, 700 på frakt :p
<RoyK> lite rack på hjul? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heavy-Duty-14U-14Space-Computer-Network-Server-Rack-Cabinet-CPU-LAN-19-Mount-/170826129182?pt=US_Computer_Cases&hash=item27c607df1e
<RoyK> fikk bygd noen sånne for noen år siden
<Mathias> den så kul ut :p
<RoyK> så kan du sette på deksel foran og bak for å få det heeeeeelt stille før ting tar fyr :D
<Mathias> sette gjennomhullet plexiglass foran :p
<RoyK> burde funke fint :)
<RoyK> eller doble vegger med plexi og noe skumplast mellom - burde isolere greit for noe av lyden
<Mathias> eller bare 3 støvfilter ment for vifter :p
<RoyK> er jo hengsler på den der, så er jo bare å bruke samme greiene (eller skru av hengslene) som på eksisterende dører
<Mathias> 2 stykk fjerner høyfrekvente lyder greit :o
<RoyK> ja, og vifter fra 1U-dingser er jo rimelig høyfrekvent
<Mathias> sentrifugale vifter <3
<RoyK> jaha? hva gjør de som ikke vanlige vifter klarer?
<Mathias> ragnarok + tornade + sur helveteshund (chihuahua)
<Mathias> tornado*
<Mathias> de dytter jo sinnsvakt med luft
<RoyK> den boksen din genererer noe sinnsvakt med usb-meldinger
<Mathias> er tastaturet mitt
<RoyK> og musa?
<Mathias> den er koblet i tastaturet
<RoyK> ok
<Mathias> hub i den :)
<RoyK> k
<Mathias> skal snart kjøpe en meter lang usb forlenger og strekke den under senga
<Mathias> huff, jeg klarer jo ikke å skrive norsk idag :\
<RoyK> tja - du er vel av de som pleier å skrive rimelig korrekt norsk her inne - mange som skriver dårligere ,)
<RoyK> ;)
<Mathias> idag har jeg delt litt for mange ord
<RoyK> skamme seg :)
<xt> *i dag
<RoyK> eller idag
<RoyK> men helst i dag
<RoyK> xt: men ikke noe vits i å helle salt i sår ;)
<RoyK> idag er en eldre skrivemåte
<RoyK> Mathias: for ordens skyld - raid er ikke backup - det gjør bare ting litt lettere når disker tryner
<RoyK> i stedet for å bruke masse tid på restore og rekonfing og sånt, bytter du bare en disk - luksusproblem for hjemmebrukere, kanskje, men viktig i drift
<RoyK> pineappler1: du hadde den greia i rc.local?
<pineappler1> Ja, men tror jeg må få adda den i /etc/init.d for debian funker ikke bra med rc.local
<RoyK> ikke?
<RoyK> i så fall er det jo bare å ta utgangspunkt i /etc/init.d/skeleton (om noe sånt finnes på debian)
<RoyK> og så symlinke til /etc/rc2.d
<pineappler1> Ikke for meg, og ikke for han som hadde samme problem da jeg googla det, men kanskje noe jeg gjør feil
<pineappler1> hm ok
<RoyK> init-skripts er ganske enkle greier - for ditt trenger du bare å sjekke om $1 er "start" og så kjøre greiene
<RoyK> pineappler1: funker det å kjøre rc.local manuelt med "sh /etc/rc.local" ?
<RoyK> pastebin skiten sammen med en ls -l /etc/rc.local
<pineappler1> ok, jaja det funker fint
<Mathias> RoyK: tror jeg kan de advarslene dine utenat nå :P
<RoyK> Mathias: heh
<pineappler1> rc.local --> http://sprunge.us/TUGV
<RoyK> Mathias: sier bare at det er akk så mye lettere når du slipper å gremmes over en død disk og masse data du har glemt å ta backup av
<RoyK> pineappler1: og ls -l?
<pineappler1> ls -l /etc/rc.local --> -rwxr-xr-x 1 angawar angawar 599 May 24 07:54 /etc/rc.local
<RoyK> pineappler1: du har glemt sda
<RoyK> sdc er vel rota nå
<Mathias> hvordan bestemmes de bokstavene i /dev/sdX ? rekkefølge du har stappet dem inn/blir oppdaget?
<RoyK> pineappler1: prøv noe sånt http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717447/
<pineappler1> ssd'en stod alltid i første sata-port, etter at jeg satte inn kontrolleren er de fått a og b endelse tror jeg
<RoyK> Mathias: pci skanning - den første som kommer opp blir hetende sda osv
<pineappler1> RoyK: Så ut til å funke den :) måtte sløyfe den ene "do"-en
<RoyK> ah - bare grovskrev noe
<RoyK> uansett - den funker - leser ut diskene på systemet og prøver derfra
<pineappler1> ok, takk :)
<pineappler1> /proc/partitions kjekk fil
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> sånn, så har folket noe som virker http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717459/
<RoyK> pineappler1: mulig du bør kjøre deadline på snurrediskene også - men derom strides de lærde
<pineappler1> Er helt skutt, sov dårlig i natt, tenkte jeg skulle slappe av litt mens raidet endrer form, så se på oppstarten av scriptet, talas
<RoyK> pineappler1: snakkes - håper du sover godt i natt :)
<RoyK> helvete
<RoyK> klarte å koble litt feil her - og nå vil ikke lvm finne volumet
 * RoyK setter http://bofh.ntk.net/BOFH/ på leselista
#ubuntu-no 2013-05-31
<pdxleif> IvarB: Ja - hvorfor?
<Mathias> wow, pdxleif_away kan jo snakke ;)
 * Mathias har "akkurat" vært ute i 3,5 timer og pratet skit :P
 * Mathias smelter
<RoyK> folk skal da alltid klage - enten er det for varmt, ellers er det for kaldt ;)
<RoyK> men 26 grader i kirkenes i mai er litt over det vanlige, ja ;)
<RoyK> (når det er 18 i paris)
<Mathias> er "herlige" 29-30 grader inne
<RoyK> Mathias: har myggen kommet ennå?
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> har sikkert en 4-5 myggstikk på korsryggen
<RoyK> var en tur ved lutvann (østmarka) her om dagen og grilla sammen med Malinux - så ikke en mygg...
<Mathias> fin plass egentlig
<Mathias> klør jeg ikke huden av meg
<RoyK> de sier vel det at du blir immun etter hvert
<RoyK> verst tidligst på året
<Mathias> mhm
<lolgnu> Jeg har blitt solbrent xD
<lolgnu> Preikestolen var skummel, et par pils så kunne jeg vandre rundt på kanten og ta bilder
<RoyK> heh
 * Mathias blir aldri solbrent :D
<RoyK> Mathias: prøv ei uke i namibia ;)
<Mathias> da tror jo folk at jeg er derifra :(
<lolgnu> Hvor kan jeg få timesfremkalling?
<Mathias> 90-tallet
<lolgnu> Jeg har hatt et engangskamera i to år
<lolgnu> nå vil jeg fremkalle
<RoyK> lolgnu: de hadde lab på storo inntil nylig - mulig den er kasta ut
<RoyK> lolgnu: og på cc
<RoyK> lolgnu: men begge var fotoknudsen, og nå er vel det kjøpt av interfoto eller noe
<lolgnu> elitefoto
<RoyK> lolgnu: forumet på foto.no er et sikkert valg
<lolgnu> Var på storo, men der var maskinen ødelagt forrige gang jeg sjekket. Det virker som om alle digitaliseringsplassene er håpløse. Japanfoto sa at jpg filene deres er ukomprimert -.-"
<RoyK> fotovideo på storo kan nok hjelpe
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> på torshov
<lolgnu> Fotovideo tar digitalisering?
<RoyK> dvs - spør på foto.no
<RoyK> nok av filmnerder der
<RoyK> billigste er nok å sende det et sted, men det varierer *mye* på kvalitet - foto.no-folket vet nok best
<RoyK> http://akersgatafoto.no/produkter/fremkalling/
<RoyK> en gang aker foto, nå akersgata foto, er kjent for kvalitet
<RoyK> med engangskamera, er det c-41-prosess du trenger
<RoyK> og 7,5Mpix, som er standardskann derfra, holder nok lenge for billig film
<lolgnu> Hvordan fungerer negativproduksjonen? Kan den gjøres dårlig?
<lolgnu> Dette er et to år gammel engangskamera med fyllebilder fra Amsterdam.
<RoyK> selve c-41-prosessen er rimelig automatisert, men dårlige labber har ofte mer rusk i maskineriet, bokstavelig talt
<RoyK> eller dårlig kjemi
<RoyK> og ved skann bør bildene etterbehandles for å justere for kontrast og farge og sånt
<RoyK> prøv akersgata - vg-passasjen
<lolgnu> Jeg er litt usikker på om jeg burde prøve å skaffe meg negativskanner selv.
<RoyK> har du mye negativer?
<RoyK> en god negativskanner koster litt
<Mathias> "ikke være så negativ"
<Mathias> ikke vær*
<Mathias> ffs
<lolgnu> Jeg regner med det er omtrent 5000 bilder jeg vil ta vare på. Og med egen skanner er det lettere å få låne negativene (trenger ikke å ta dem ut av huset deres)
<lolgnu> Mor min skulle sende meg alle hun hadde to kopier av
<RoyK> lolgnu: koster sikkert mindre å melde seg inn i studentenes fotoklubb og bruker skanneren de har - de hadde en coolscan 4000 - fin sak - mulig de har oppgradert
<RoyK> lolgnu: se http://fotoklubben.no/
<RoyK> holder til på chateau neuf - stort og fint mørkerom har de også :)
<RoyK> og jobo minilab sånn at du kan framkalle c-41 eller e-6 selv
 * RoyK satt i styret der for 10 år siden eller noe
<lolgnu> Det virket veldig brukbart
<lolgnu> De har parkering lett tilgjengelig også
<RoyK> ja, rett utenfor
<RoyK> eller
<RoyK> t-banen rett ned :P
<RoyK> så slipper du parkering
<RoyK> er jo rett ved majorusta t-bane
 * Mathias hører at det er hjerteinfarktsesong nå
<lolgnu> Ja, nå har jeg måndeskort og greier
<Mathias> sirenene går hele tiden nå :\
<RoyK> ja, da koster det jo ikke stort ;)
<lolgnu> Kanskje jeg skulle kjørt ned til Storo og sjekket, har ikke mer strøm på telefonen
<lolgnu> Alt ligger i bilen etter turen til preikestolen
<RoyK> vet ikke om de skanner på storo
<RoyK> i så fall er det i jallakvalitet
<lolgnu> tenkte på engangskameraet
<Mathias> nå er naboen en kuk igjen, han griller
<RoyK> like greit å prøve akersgata i morra
<RoyK> Mathias: stikk bort og spør om du kan få en bit ;)
<RoyK> lolgnu: akersgatalabben er jo 3 minutters gange fra stortinget ;)
 * RoyK hinter litt om t-bane og NOx-utslipp fra biler og økonomi og sånt ;)
<Mathias> hihi
<Mathias> bare dra innom, hente en stek ellernoe og dra igjen
<RoyK> vær litt hyggelig i samma slengen også, da, så får du kanskje litt neste gang også ;)
<RoyK> sikkert litt snakk om all reinen som blir tatt av isbjønn og sånt
<Mathias> jeg har da ikke tatt noen rein :P
<RoyK> isbjønn og spurvehauk er farlige greier
<RoyK> Mathias: om greia med den taperoboten går i havn - har du en scsi-kontroller?
<RoyK> som passer i en sånn P4-burk?
<Mathias> kan hente modellnummer
<Mathias> har ikke knottet alt for mye med den
<RoyK> knotet
<RoyK> http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=knotte&ordbok=nynorsk ;)
<Mathias> kunne også sagt "rævkjørt"
<Mathias> kortet bruker 5 min på å boote
<Mathias> https://www.dropbox.com/s/h1uki9kobah6qwu/2013-05-31%2018.15.56.jpg
<RoyK> Mathias: har du bilde av baksida på det?
<RoyK> er jo flere scsi-tilkoblinger
<Mathias> er to totalt på den
<Mathias> en "ekstern" og en intern
<RoyK> den ekstrene
<RoyK> ofte er det bare én port på de der, med to tilkoblinger
<RoyK> så bruker du begge, blir det krøll
<Mathias> har ikke planer om å bruke den internet :p
<Mathias> interne*
<Mathias> har 2 10 gb disker til den though
<RoyK> flott - raidet tryna - aner ikke hva som skjedde - dvs raidet er fint, men lvm på toppen fant ikke pv-en sin
 * RoyK håper at backupen fra crashplan virker
<Mathias> :o
 * Mathias må lage en backupservice som heter RAIDplan :P
<RoyK> flytta litt rundt på noen disker, bytta en kontroller, og så var plutselig alt borte
<RoyK> setter opp med xfs nå - så kan det vokse over 16TiB om det trengs
<RoyK> søppel og mannskit! hadde 1TB med filmer der jeg ikke har backup av (men man har jo piratebay, da...)
<Malinux> piratbukta <3 :)
<RoyK> tror jeg skal drite i å bruke enhancio i writeback
<RoyK> skrudde det på for testing og glemte å skru av writeback - gjetter den er synderen
<RoyK> Malinux: prøver å legge tilbake /raid/home først - så kan du irce fra smilla om du vil - bare gi meg litt tid...
<RoyK> menmen - får i hvert fall testa ut om crashplan-restore funker :P
<RoyK> the hard way
<Malinux> RoyK: det går fint :) ikke noe stress. Ta den tiden du måtte trenge ;)
<lolgnu> Malinux: Likte du darktable?
<lolgnu> Og jeg fant en sånn bred gammeldags sony-ericssons ladder
<Malinux> nei... skjønte ikke stort. Corel sin derimot. Den funka fint. Det fine med corel aner ikke om det var sånn med darktable, men det var at man kan gjøre endringer uten å måtte ha en jpg eller png kopi
<lolgnu> Mener man kan det med DarkTable også
<lolgnu> Darktable liker ikke en av bildene mine, så den lar meg ikke eksportere alt :S
 * RoyK er noe stressa - håper ikke bilder og annet fjas er borte
<RoyK> Malinux: sjekk fb-posten min ;)
<Malinux> lolgnu: oki. mulig, jeg likte i alle fall ikke darktable, fordi det var rotete å finne frem
<RoyK> mye fin orddeling eller særskrivingsfeil der ute - "spise og drikke gjester" var en höydare :)
 * Mathias drikker gjestene
<RoyK> blooood
<RoyK> haha
<RoyK>  
<Malinux>    
<Malinux>    
<RoyK> !
<Malinux> man må jo være forsiktig med hva man sier på nett nå
<Malinux> men vi er ikke 20-30personer eller flere her?
<RoyK> mhm
<Malinux> eh, det erj o bare å telle egentlig
 * RoyK hører på Primus
<Malinux> faktisk 30 her inkludert meg, så
<Malinux> primus?
<Malinux> trodde ikke man kunne høre på primus
<RoyK> heh - søk det opp
<Malinux> men hvem hadde vel trodd man kunne høre på postgirobygget, så hvorfor ikke primus
<RoyK> Malinux: du har vel tilgang til musikkarkivet mitt?
<winb> Nå skjer utviklingen i ubuntu touch lynraskt. Noen andre som følger med på mail-list eller changelog?
<Malinux> RoyK: jo, det har jeg vel ja
<RoyK> Malinux: sjekk brown album av primis
<Malinux> winb: nope, følger ikke med. Nå har jeg ikke noe touch-relatert å teste med da
<RoyK> Malinux: vakkert
<Malinux> RoyK: hva var adressen igjen?
<RoyK> Malinux: http://karlsbakk.net/empetre/
<Malinux> hvordan kan jeg importere hele albumet til f.eks. vlc eller lignende uten å lime inn en og en adresse?
<RoyK> rsync?
<Malinux> jo, men da ble litt av poenget vekke, streaming.
<Malinux> live-plate?
<RoyK> har ikke noen strømmetjeneste på den greia her
<RoyK> bare last ned skiten
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> men tror ikke jeg laster ned primus
<Malinux> dvs. den første sangen i albumet hørtes veldig eh, bråkete ut
<RoyK> det er bråkete!
<RoyK> og fint
<RoyK> og veldig, veldig rødt
<RoyK> tenk 1984
<RoyK> brown album er veldig 1984
<Malinux> 1984 som i å bli overvåka?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> og som i brune politikere
<RoyK> som freppere og sånt
<RoyK> og fett gitarspill
<RoyK> passe skeivt - fint
<IvarB> freppere... urk
<IvarB> teit ord
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> IvarB: freppere er et fint ord som omhandler idioter som stemmer på Frp
<IvarB> skjønte jo det da
<RoyK> freppere som voldtar guttunger eller menn - har jo skjedd noen ganger - Frp avskyr jo homser, så folk som gjør sånt, får jo ikke lang fartstid
<RoyK> kanskje de hadde hatte det bedre om partiet aksepterte homser?
<Malinux> Jeg syntes også frepper er et fint ord for de rare folka der
<RoyK> eller om Siv Jensen faktisk sto fram som lesbe?
<RoyK> dama er jo ikke akkurat hetero
<IvarB> mener du å si at alle "freppere" er skaphomser?
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> men de burde akseptere homser
<RoyK> noe de ikke gjør
<IvarB> men hadde du akseptert dem mer om de ikke var i mot homser?
<RoyK> ikke veldig
<RoyK> de har ikke noe ståsted - det er bare pjatt
<IvarB> vel, la nå dem røre rundt som dem vil
<Malinux> Trp burde de kalt seg. Tilbakestegspartiet
<RoyK> selv arbeiderpartiet har et slags ståsted
<RoyK> Malinux: Feilskrittspartiet
<Malinux> er liksom sånn. Dette har Frp foreslått før og dette har vi alltid ment og sånt sier de gjerne
<IvarB> feil skritt-partiet :P
<Malinux> RoyK: tihi ja :)
<IvarB> see what I did there+ :P
<Malinux> så det finnes kanskje et rett skritt-partiet?
<Malinux> er ve mer rett å skrive feil skritt-parti i såfall?
<IvarB> Finnes ikke et riktig parti i det heletatt spør du meg
<RoyK> IvarB: det er kombinasjonen av ymse partier som utgjør et demokrati
<IvarB> ja
<RoyK> IvarB: Frp er ett av få partier som ikke har noen visjon annet enn å sanke stemmer
<IvarB> og derfor er det veldig fint at vi har FrP
<IvarB> sånn at alle de andre partiene har et dårlig eksempel å se på :P
<RoyK> IvarB: stemmer du frp?
<IvarB> haha nei
<RoyK> takk
<IvarB> jeg har stemt høyre, før
<IvarB> men går hovedsakelig i AP eller SV her i gården
<Malinux> RoyK: han mener vel at de andre partiene har Frp slik at de kan se hvordan det ikke skal gjøres
 * RoyK er medlem av Rødt
<RoyK> stemte SV tidligere, men de har jo gått helt til grunne
<IvarB> Malinux: nettopp ;)
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, de har vel druknet i høyrepolitikken til AP og SP
<RoyK> aner ikke hva som har skjedd med SV, men de er ikke der de var før skiftet
<Malinux> nei, de har jo måttet gå med på alskens fra AP, spesielt
<RoyK> snakker ikke om det
<RoyK> men om overgangen til ny ledelse og sånt
<Malinux> ah
<RoyK> SV er blitt noe helt annet
<RoyK> så derfor heller Rødt
<Malinux> er enkelt. De har latt være å drive sv-politikk og går med på alt ap vil de skal gå med på.
<RoyK> så går forhåpentligvis velgerne til rødt
<RoyK> Ap er jo bare høyre light
<IvarB> hm rødt har faktisk rødt.no som domene
<IvarB> tøft
<RoyK> kontigenten du må betale for medlemskap i rødt er grei
<RoyK> 150 for studenter og arbeidssøkede
<RoyK> drøyt 1000 spenn for oss som tjener over 500k i året
<RoyK> og noe imellom
<RoyK> det er sånn det skal funke
<IvarB> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/05/30/religious-fundamentalism-categorised-mental-illness-cured-_n_3359267.html?just_reloaded=1
<IvarB> endelig litt god-nyheter
<Malinux> oi, det er kanksje på tide
<Malinux> fundamentalisme i seg selv er vel tegn på at noe er galt et sted
<RoyK> hehe
<IvarB> en av kommentarene: Endless supply of patients.
<IvarB> hahahah
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> kanskje noen private aktører trenger diagnosen for å få ubegrenset med pasienter fremmover
<Malinux> legemiddelindustrien f.eks. er jo avhengig av å ha ubegrenset tilgang på syke folk
<IvarB> mangler bare en diagnose på alle rikinger så er vi i boks
<Malinux> og å lindre problemet slik at man må ta medisin over tid, evt. ut livet
<Malinux> diagnosen der er vel grisk
<Malinux> men den finnes dog ikke enda
<IvarB> Malinux: butikker er avhengig av å ha folk for å kunne tilby varer....
<Malinux> jepp, det er de
<IvarB> legemiddelindustrien hadde ikke overlevd uten folk, men folk hadde ikke levd så lenge uten den h eller
<IvarB> heller*
<IvarB> så ikke dra paranoiaen så langt
<Malinux> nei, det var jo akkurat det jeg sa
<Malinux> er ikke paranoid
<RoyK> legemiddelforskning burde vært statlig, åpen
<RoyK> at de kan patentere medisiner, er for dumt
<RoyK> Malinux: driver med restore av /home på smilla - er litt http://xkcd.com/612/
<Malinux> nettopp
<RoyK> 8 timer - 2,4 timer
<RoyK> jaja
<RoyK> 1,9
<RoyK> tar home først - så kan jeg ta den andre driten etterpå
<RoyK> 2,8
<RoyK> adhd
<Malinux> hehe :)
<Malinux> den xkcd-en der er en av mine favoritter :)
<RoyK> ja, fin
<RoyK> 1,3 timer
<RoyK> jaja
<RoyK> lar den legge tilbake /raid/home først
<RoyK> så kan jeg ta resten som det kommer
<Malinux> jepp :=
<Malinux> :)
<RoyK> http://sporing.posten.no/sporing.html?q=RQ444331302GB
<RoyK> ny mobil
<IvarB> hvilken?
<RoyK> gammal n900
<RoyK> til Malinux
<RoyK> Malinux: hjemmeområdene er tilbake - bilder og sånt tar noen dager :P
 * pineappler1 turer snart til Drammen, kom nettopp hjem fra Drammen/Oslo...
<RoyK> bedre med en dram i timen enn en time i drammen <(
<RoyK> :)
<pineappler1> HippHurra! http://sprunge.us/XUEH :)
<pineappler1> hehe
<pineappler1> Jeg var i Oslo rett etterpå og cruisa litt aleine da
<RoyK> pineappler1: håper du ikke går på trynet slik jeg gjorde nettopp
<pineappler1> nappa du ut en sataplugg?
<RoyK> bytta kontroller og så fant lvm ut at den ikke fant noen ting som helst
<RoyK> endte opp med å lage raidet på nytt
<pineappler1> auch
<RoyK> restore fra crashplan
<RoyK> tar ei uke eller noe
<pineappler1> Usj da, mange disker?
<RoyK> filmer og sånt er borte - men kan lastes ned
<RoyK> seks disker
<pineappler1> ok, ok
<RoyK> ikke noe maskinvarefeil
<RoyK> bare noe kødd med lvm
<RoyK> antar det var enhancio-kødd
<pineappler1> ok
<RoyK> tror ikke jeg skal bruke det i framtida før det eventuelt anses som stabilt
<pineappler1> Hva er nytten i å bruke det holdt jeg på å si. ?
<RoyK> enhancio bruker ssd til caching
<pineappler1> ok
<RoyK> og med noen vm-er som jeg tester raid og sånt med, er caching greit
<pineappler1> I see
<RoyK> men write-back caching var nok litt feil valg
<RoyK> testa det bare litt og så bytta jeg en kontroller og så  -  boom
<RoyK> får håpe jeg får bildene mine tilbake
<RoyK> 2-3TB med skit som skal over atlanteren
<RoyK> og crashplan er jo ikke så raskt
<RoyK> 2-3 uker ser det ut til å ta :P
<pineappler1> xO
<RoyK> men bedre enn å miste data, da
<pineappler1> Ja, hva betaler du for crashplan?
<RoyK> $4 i måneden eller noe
<RoyK> for ubegrensa backup
<RoyK> "ubegrensa"
<RoyK> er jo begrensa av båndbredden
<RoyK> men for 3TB så koster det litt andre steder
<pineappler1> båndbredde begrensningen, ok, men ingen kvote på den eller diskplass?
<RoyK> bare ikke se på raid som backup ;)
<pineappler1> Men kan se på raid som en tryggere løsning enn å ha data'ene på enkeltdisker? :)
<RoyK> særskrivingsfeil! orddeling!
<RoyK> misbruk av apstrof!
<pineappler1> Jeg ville heller ha brukt: sære skrivefeil, og feil deling av ord :)
<RoyK> båndbreddebegrensning tror jeg ikke crashplan har - bare dårlig båndbredde
<RoyK> feil deling av ord kalles særskrivingsfeil
<pineappler1> Har alltid vært opptatt av hvordan jeg skriver jeg, men har vel blitt mindre fokusert på det. Siden alle andre driiiiter fullstendig i det
<pineappler1> :P
<RoyK> å ha data på enkeltdisker gjør jo bare at du bare mister et sett med data når en isk tryner ;)
<pineappler1> Men gitt at en disk tryner, så tryner den jo, har man ikke backup; mister man np
<pineappler1> no*
<RoyK> pineappler1: se på hvordan Mathias her skriver - han er kanskje den flinkeste av oss på norsk gramatikk
<pineappler1> Om man er windowsbruker er man kanskje ikke like flink til å bruke programmer som tilsvarer rsync
<RoyK> pineappler1: ja, du har raid, og så har du backup når ting går til helvete
<RoyK> nå har raidet mitt tryna, så jeg legger tilbake fra backup over dammen - tar litt tid
<RoyK> får håpe det ikke skjer igjen med det første
<RoyK> enhancio--
<pineappler1> -.- (!=morse)
<RoyK> -.-. --.-
 * pineappler1 kan ikke morse
<RoyK> -- . / -.- .- -. / .-.. .. - - / - --- .-. ... .
 * pineappler1 slaps RoyK around a bit with a large trout
<RoyK> :D
<pineappler1> Snakkes :) Drammen neste - bedre å være for tidlig ute enn sent ute:)
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-01
<Mathias> RoyK: har jeg? :o
<RoyK> Mathias: eh?
<Mathias> er jeg?
<RoyK> hva babler du om?
 * RoyK har en ferdigrulla en som bør duge
 * Mathias kan ikke multisnakke :P
<Mathias> god grammatikk :P
<RoyK> ja, Mathias, du er en av få her som ikke slentrer med språk
 * pineappler1 googler ofte for å sjekke ordets skrivemåte! :(
 * pineappler1 er i Drammen:)
<pineappler1> Sitter og taster på mobilen bak rattet med motoren på tomgang. Politiet kjørte nettopp forbi :O
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> er vel ikke ulovlig å taste på tomgang?
<pineappler1> Jo, ble det i mai en gang
<RoyK> mens du kjører
<RoyK> tror jeg regelen er
<pineappler1> nei i bilen bak rattet?
<RoyK> så fint
<pineappler1> Folk fikk ikke drevet med mobilen mens de stod i bilkø tror jeg det var snakk om
<RoyK> politiet er veldig glade i ting som får kriminalstatistikken oppover
<pineappler1> hehe:)
<pineappler1> Norge!
<RoyK> nei, det er ikke unikt norge
<pineappler1> Sa ikke det.
<RoyK> men politifolk som står uttafor sprøyterommet og tar heroinister for å ha med seg heroin, er litt for ondt
<RoyK> og litt for dumt, siden de da må finne ei lommebok eller en iphone for å få råd til det politiet tok
<pineappler1> Men det er mye som er typisk Norge, tror jeg
<RoyK> narkotikalovgivninga her er ganske på bærtur
<RoyK> ellers har vi et veldig godt styre sammenlikna med andre land
<pineappler1> Hvorfor blir ikke ting gjort da?
<RoyK> hva slags ting?
<pineappler1> Ting og tang vel - til å ha på brødskiva
<RoyK> du er så konkret...
<pineappler1> :P ja
<RoyK> litt som å veive i retning øst og snakke om de fæle bergenserne
<pineappler1> ja! Den dialekta! :P
<RoyK> les den en gamg toø
<RoyK> til
<pineappler1> Er jo bare de fæle bergenserne som kommer til øst
<pineappler1> :P
<RoyK> bare å dra litt vest for bergen, så får d ro
<pineappler1> hehe - nei nå må jeg kjøre bil :)
<RoyK> god vannplaning vest for berge
<RoyK> bergen
<RoyK> men spørs om jeg bør finne senga snart
<pineappler1> RoyK: Hvis de to to jeg snart skal ha i bilen er helt apekatter, så setter jeg de av på trappa di, ok? :)
<pineappler1> En i fra Drammen og ei i fra Mysen
<Malinux> og like plutselig som suspend virket, så sluttet det altså å virke igjen :S
<geirha> suspend works in mysterious ways
<Malinux> ja :S det der var merkeig altså
<Malinux> jeg aner altså ikke hvorfor det virket
<Malinux> men tenkte det var pga en kernelupgrade, så jeg nedgraderte,for virket først som at det sluttet å virke etter jeg rebootet og installerte en nyere kernel
<Malinux> men akk
<Malinux> http://www.dinside.no/917374/linux-mint-15-er-lansert
<Malinux> det står i artikkelen at mint er luksusutgaven av linux eller noe merkelich
<Malinux> det står ikke i artikkelen likevel, men før man klikker seg inn på den fra forsida til it-avisen
<Malinux> eh, dinside
<Malinux> ah, link til dinside fra it-avisen for å skape minst mulig forvirring
<Malinux> det står altså "Glem Ubuntu - her er nye Mint Luksus-utgave av Linux klar. (DinSide.no)"
<Malinux> de baserer seg visst fortsatt på gnome-2 de
<Malinux> skulle ønske jeg ante hvorfor suspend ikke virkerm er og hvorfor det plutselig virket
<Malinux> Hvilke fordeler har man med dette Mate (som er en fork av gnome-2) og å kjøre gnome-panel på gnome-3 ?
<RoyK> pineappler1: mener å huske Mathias sa noe om materie og antimaterie ;)
<RoyK> Malinux: du liker vel unity?
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, det gjør jeg ja
<Malinux> men det burde da være en måte å finne ut hvorfor suspend plutselig virket her om dagen når jeg lukker ned skjermen, og hvorfor det nå plutselig ikke virker :S
<Malinux> blæh
<Mathias> RoyK: jeg snakker mye :p
<RoyK> http://www.dagbladet.no/2013/05/31/kultur/meninger/ideer/lordagskommentaren/knut_nerum/27459604/
 * Mathias skal begynne å gå naken rundt nå, 30 grader inne, og 30 grader ute
<RoyK> Malinux: er jo stort sett samme kjerne på distroer
<Malinux> ja, men er ikke det jeg mener
<Malinux> snakker om to forskjellige ting
<Mathias> Malinux: fungerer pm-suspend?
<Malinux> 1. hvorfor i helvete faens saten (beklager språkbruken) funket plutselig suspend når jeg lukker skjermen, for så å plutselig ikke virke igjen. Det er helt uten noen logisk forklaring jeg kan finne
<Malinux> men nå må jeg stikke
<Malinux> Mathias: ja
<Malinux> suspend har virket hele tiden ved å kjøre pm-suspend + når jeg velger suspend i menyen
<Malinux> men ikke når jeg lukker ned skjermen, bortsett fra i går da
<Mathias> hvor er det suspend tryner?
<Malinux> ikke godt å si
<Malinux> hvor finner jeg det?
<Mathias> dmesg og syslog er en fin plass
<RoyK> Malinux: når du lukker skjermen og suspend ikke skjer, kommer det noe i dmesg?
<Malinux> det kan jeg jo sjekke
 * Malinux skal ikke gå heeelt enda, så kan jo sjekke sånt mens jeg sminker meg :D
<Malinux> nei, skjer ikke noe i syslog
<Malinux> eller dmesg
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> ødelagt sensor?
<Malinux> som plutselig virket litt i går?
<Malinux> hm..
<Malinux> det er en eller annen kommando som registrerer om lid er åpen eller lukket, husker ikkehvilken kommando
<Malinux> har kjørt den tidligere for å teste
<Malinux> den registrerer rett
 * RoyK tror det er på høy tid for Malinux å kjøpe ny pese
<Mathias> skrur skjermen seg av når du lukker den?
<Mathias> enkleste testen :p
<RoyK> Mathias: blir kanskje litt vanskelig å se ;)
<Malinux> Mathias: at den blir sort? ja
<Malinux> den blir sort litt før den er heeelt nede
<Malinux> altså før den er helt lukka
<Malinux> hvorfor ny pc, når dette funket utmerket fram til og med 2.6.38-8 og plutselig igjen på 3.2.0-44
<Mathias> men zzz nå
<Malinux> natta Mathias
<RoyK> "natta" :)
<Malinux> og hvordan kan jeg være sikker på at hardwaren på en ny pc vil virke fremmover?
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> sant
<RoyK> virker litt rart at det skal være kjernefeil når sensorer og sånt viser riktig
<RoyK> er det noe powersaved eller noe som skal ta seg av sånt?
<Malinux> don't know
<RoyK> pastebin ps axfv
<Malinux> unable to read from ps
<Malinux> eh
<Malinux> kanskje skrive ting i rett rekkefølge
<Malinux> her:
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722523/
<RoyK> den dinside-artikkelen var jo interessant - artikkelforfatteren har nok satt seg grundig inn i hvordan linux mint-logoen så ut og så sluttet der
<RoyK> " Det paradoksale her er at Linux Mint faktisk bygger på Ubuntu, noe som betyr at den kan kjøre alle programmer som er laget for Ubuntu. "
<Malinux> hehe ja... og tja, Ubuntu er da basert på Debian igjen
<Malinux> men jeg ser egentig ikke noe poeng med Mint, annet enn at restriced extras og litt sånt er pre-installert
<Malinux> noe de muligens ikke har lov til
<RoyK> noe tvilsom praksis, ja
<Malinux> ikke for at jeg syntes properitære codecs er noe tull, men skal de taes seriøst bør de vel holde seg for god til det
<Malinux> er veldig lett å velge å installere sånt i installeren til Ubuntu
<Malinux> ellers mener jeg at Mate er noe tull også, da det er basert på gnome-2
<RoyK> upowerd kanskje?
<Malinux> og når man faktisk kan få samme grensesnittet med gnome-panel
<Malinux> har hørt noen mene at man ikke kan konfiguere gnome-panel like mye i gnome-3 som i gnome-2, men tja
<Malinux> lag heller en gubuntu med gnome-panel som standard
<RoyK> men - musikkens dag i dag!
<Malinux> så fint
<RoyK> eller "musikkfest oslo" om du vil
<Malinux> hva med unpowered foresten?
<Malinux> skal jeg ha ny laptopp tror jeg den bør være sertifisert av Ubuntu
<Malinux> og ikke koste mer enn maks 4K
<Malinux> men da er det over og ut
<RoyK> Malinux: du har ikke rare utvalget om den skal koste maks 4k...
 * Mathias har hatt en kjernefysisk nedsmelting
<RoyK> Malinux: det er visst acpid som skal styre med sånt
<IvarB> fyttihelvete så varmt det er i dag
<Mathias> IvarB: ja
<Mathias> trenger jo flytende helium
<IvarB> ikke kaldt nok
<RoyK> 4 kelvin er kaldt nok til det aller meste ;)
<Mathias> nisj
<RoyK> Malinux: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/ <-- 275 laptopper som er sertifisert - bedre å legge litt mer i en laptop for å unngå kompatibilitetskrøll ;)
<IvarB> FAEN fikk shampoo i øyenene med linser på...
<IvarB> digggggg
<IvarB> klarte å gni faenskapet "bak" linsene
<RoyK> kos
<RoyK> http://ubuntu.no/ annonserer visst at 12.10 er lansert ;)
<lolgnu> NÃ¥r er neste LTS?
<RoyK> 14.04
<RoyK> om 10-11 måneder
<RoyK> hvordan det?
<Malinux> før i tida brukte de visst salo for å rengjøre linser, noe min far skal ha klart å få i øynene :S
<Malinux> RoyK: joda, sant nok, men samtidig er det ikke noe særlig å bruke masse penger på en laptopp syntes jeg
<RoyK> Malinux: så opptatt du er av stabilitet, er det nok best med noe som er sertifisert
 * RoyK pinger *
<lolgnu> Samsungen min er relativ stabil
<RoyK> hvordan gikk det med damene?
<RoyK> full krig?
<lolgnu> Nei, går ypperlig
<lolgnu> De sitter å ser på X-men mens jeg sitter her og leser meg opp på debatten rundt LO-lederens utsagn.
<lolgnu> Men det var visst ikke nok å skrive et python script for å gjøre dem bifile.
<lolgnu> Bra hun har en master i Java, det gjorde det betraktelig lettere å finne feilene mine
<lolgnu> eller computer science
<Mathias> morn
<lolgnu> morn
<lolgnu> RoyK: Har du det exif sorteringsskriptet?
<lolbat> Prøvde darktable men det likte ikke bildene mine
<RoyK> det her http://karlsbakk.net/datedist.pl ?
<lolgnu> virker som det ja
<RoyK> bruker vel fildato som standard, tror jeg
<RoyK> --exif så bør det bruke exifdata
<lolgnu> Mangler pakken
<RoyK> hva slags pakke?
<lolgnu> Can't locate Image/ExifTool.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.14.2 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.14 /usr/share/perl/5.14 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at sort.py line 43.
<RoyK> apt-get osv
<RoyK> libimage-exiftool-perl
<RoyK> trur eg
<RoyK> burde kanskje vært bedre dokumentert
<lolgnu> Ja, manglet libdatetime-perl også
<lolgnu> Ville vært fint med en sjekk om moduler er installert og så en: You are missing the following packages: Install with "apt-get install $1 $2 $3"
<lolgnu> Nei, det var også feil tidspakke, perl har visst en del
<lolgnu> libtime-format-perl er det vel
<RoyK> du får gi beskjed om det virker
<RoyK> så kan jeg legge inn dok om hvilke pakker som trengs
<RoyK> litt vanskelig å følge opp sånt over tid
<lolgnu> Unable to move deduplisert/Bilder/Bedehuslan/BL 001.jpg to 2008/10
<lolgnu> Ser ut som den leser av exif helt fint da
<Mathias> kan hugin bare bruke én kjerne om gangen?
<RoyK> Mathias: hugin bruker vel ikke mange?
<RoyK> litt vanskelig å skrive sånn programvare for å spre last over flere kjerner
<Mathias> bruker jo bare en :\
<RoyK> ja, skaff deg en 10GHz-prosessor med ei kjerne
<RoyK> 1THz!
<Mathias> 1EHz
<RoyK> ja, noe sånt
<Mathias> eller YHz :P
<RoyK> ja, røntgen er vel fra 30PHz til 30EHz
<RoyK> litt vanskelig å flytte signaler på de frekvensene
<pineappler1> God kveld
<RoyK> morgen
<RoyK> pineappler1: endelig friskt raid?
<pineappler1> Ja, nå kjører den noe sjekk set det ut som
<pineappler1> ser*
#ubuntu-no 2013-06-02
<RoyK> hvordan ser mdstat ut?
<RoyK> og dmesg?
<RoyK> !pastebin | pineappler1
<lubotu3> pineappler1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/cbhE
<pineappler1> http://sprunge.us/HJPa
<RoyK> rimelig godt lass av i/o-feil der
<pineappler1> :-/
<RoyK> sannsynligvis gjør det ikke stort
<RoyK> feil skjer jo
<RoyK> og med raid6 tåler du jo litt støy
<pineappler1> Så du tror ikke den kan feile når som helst av den grunn?
<RoyK> alt tryner
<RoyK> før eller siden
<pineappler1> ja, men det var ikke svar på spørsmålet :P
<RoyK> jeg tror diskene kan feile, men tror ikke de gjør det med det første
<pineappler1> ok
<RoyK> men ikke anmeld meg om de tryner i morra
<pineappler1> hehe :) jeg lover det
<pineappler1> Men ser det ikke ut som det er mest sde?
<RoyK> kjør en smartctl -t short eller long på den
<pineappler1> Hvor ser man resultatet?
<RoyK> smartctl -x
<RoyK> tar litt tid før testen er ferdig
<pineappler1> Tror maskinen min bidrar en god del med å øke romtemperaturen her.
<Mathias> nå kan dere være stolte av meg
 * Mathias har gått tur
<Mathias> siden dere spurte så pent :P
<lolgnu> RoyK: jeg fant en sånn bred sony ericsson lader
<RoyK> fant en på jobb
<RoyK> men den ville de kanskje ha tilbake - hm...
<lolgnu> hvis det er den lange typen de hadde
<lolgnu> fant usb-kabel også
<RoyK> 25mm bred eller noe
<RoyK> med ørtogfjørti kontakter
<lolgnu> Det ser ut som CrashPlan ignorerer å backe opp backupen
<RoyK> her ser det ut som at crashplan-tjenesten tryner sånn cirka annethvert minutt :(
<lolgnu> svinskummelt at den sier den har backet opp 2.2TB til 400GB, jeg har mye duplikat, men ikke så mye
<lolgnu> jeg ville ekstrahere noen av imagene, og så komprimere de som er komprimerbare
<lolgnu> krypterte filer komprimeres visst ikke så godt
<RoyK> merkelig, det der
<RoyK> litt dårlig karma her i dag
<RoyK> raidet er fillete - muligens en dårlig kontroller og definitivt en dårlig disk, og crashplan-tjenesten bare tryner når jeg prøver å gjøre noe så skummelt som å starte restore
<RoyK> ...og xfs rapporterer korrupsjon og når jeg skulle kopiere over de stakkars 200GB som jeg har fått ned fra crashplan til en intel 520-ssd jeg har liggende, så rapporterer ssd-en masse feil
<IvarB> dårlig dag? :P
<RoyK> IvarB: ja, eller dager, lvm-volumet på raidet forsvant plutselig - kanskje noe med å gjøre at jeg hadde skrudd på writeback-caching med enhancio - tror ikke jeg rører den greia noe mer
<RoyK> nå er det jo ikke ofte sånt skjer, men du verden så irriterende det er!
<RoyK> dataene er nok sikre som i banken, bare håper ikke banken heter Kaupthing eller noe...
<lolgnu> de burde hatt sånn garanti som banker
<pineappler1> http://www.vg.no/nyheter/vaer/artikkel.php?artid=10110689 :P
<lolgnu> oO
<lolgnu> er ikke flom her
<RoyK> lolgnu: det bøtta ned rimelig mye tidligere i dag - har en regnmåler som snakka om 50mm/t
<RoyK> det er ganske mye...
<IvarB> sikkert bare en eller annen som pissa i den etter fylla i går :P
<RoyK> IvarB: ?
<lolgnu> IvarB: hahaha
<Mathias> mrn
<IvarB> gd kvld
 * IvarB vurderer straks-tiltak mot mageproblemer -> indisk, sterk
<Mathias> 404
<Mathias> hihi
<RoyK> IvarB: hvis du er i oslo, anbefaler jeg en pakistansk en, shalimar ved rosenhoff (trikkestopp) - beste jeg har smakt så langt
<RoyK> pakistansk og indisk er jo stort sett det samme
<IvarB> bor fortsatt i Horten
<IvarB> her har vi ikke så mange valg :P
<IvarB> men, jeg har spist Indisk på en god del steder rundtom
<IvarB> og kan si at den vi har her i byen er noe av det bedre jeg har smakt
<IvarB> har spist på minst 2 store i Oslo i senere tid
<IvarB> men husker ikke navnet
<IvarB> en av dem lå i annen etasje over et torg... et sted i sentrum :P
<RoyK> IvarB: shalimar ligger ikke i sentrum, trikkestoppet før sinsen, 17-trikken, men er vel verdt et besøk :)
<Malinux> jeg tror IvarB mener den Indiske på Egertorget
<IvarB> blir jævlig dyr indisk om jeg skal reise helt til Oslo bare for å spise mat :P
<IvarB> Malinux: muligens
<Malinux> men er vel verdt det
<RoyK> shalimar er verdt en liten tur, ja, for å si det sånn ;)
<IvarB> da foreslår jeg at vi tar neste #Ubuntu-no treff der :P
<IvarB> så kommer jeg også ;)
<Malinux> I am in
<Malinux> spørs når det er da
<IvarB> bør vel klare å finne en grei dato i juli?
<IvarB> eller slutten av juni?
<IvarB> eller har det nettopp vært et treff?
<lolgnu> skal vi spise indisk idag?
<IvarB> lol
<IvarB> flere som ble sultne ja
 * Mathias har heldigvis nettopp spist frokost :P
<lolgnu> ja, jeg drikker tyskerrom og leser om trekanter
<lolgnu> har bare spist 6 kyllingnuggets i dag
<RoyK> høres sunt ut
<IvarB> rom på en søndag?
<Mathias> IvarB: er jo mandag allerede noen plasser
<Malinux> i løpet av juli en gang passer nok best for meg
<RoyK> middag på shalimar eller grilling ved songsvann?
<IvarB> vi blir vel ikke så veldig mange folk, vil jeg tro?
<IvarB> RoyK: hørtes myggete ut :P
<RoyK> mygg tåler man jo
<IvarB> dessuten, grille kan jeg gjøre hjemme her ja :P
<RoyK> mye hyggeligere å være ute om været er bra
<IvarB> joa
<IvarB> men man kan vel sitte ute å spise indisk også? :P
<Mathias> aldri
<RoyK> joda, kjøpe noe takeaway fra shalimar eller noe og sette seg i torshovdalen
<IvarB> hvorfor er du så opptatt med å få lurt flest mulig av oss ut i skogen, RoyK ? :P
<Mathias> mulig han flytter dere til tape? :P
<RoyK> IvarB: torshovdalen ligger cirka 2 minutter gange fra shalimar ;)
<RoyK> rett nedafor sinsenkrysset
<RoyK> men fin plass å slappe av
<IvarB> jaja
<IvarB> nå må jeg få meg noe mat... orker ikke å vente helt til juli
<IvarB> :P
<lolgnu> Ikke idag altså?
<lolgnu> takeaway fra shalimar til songsvann
<RoyK> lolgnu: hvorfor ikke bare torshovparken?
<RoyK> fint å sitte der også, så kan folk hente seg pakistansk om de vil, så kan resten greille
<lolgnu> RoyK: forsåvidt
<lolgnu> aner ikke hvor den er da
<RoyK> nedafor sinsen
<RoyK> fin liten dal med masse plen
<lolgnu> Ah, er det den med de retro bygningene, og den veien?
<RoyK> dårlig med bygninger i torshovdalen
<RoyK> stor park
<IvarB> RoyK: hvis du står inni den, kan du se bygninger da?
<RoyK> om du vet hvor bensinstasjonen på sinsen er, så er du på toppen
<RoyK> gamle bygninger på østsida
<RoyK> torshov-sida
<RoyK> men vanlige bygårder, ikke noe spesielt
<IvarB> har du alltid bodd i Oslo?
<RoyK> nei, er fra kongsvinger, flytta hit i 94
<IvarB> ok
<IvarB> men... torshovdalen, er det lov å grille der da?
<RoyK> jada
<IvarB> det ser ut som en park
<RoyK> er vel få steder i byen det ikke er lov til å grille
<RoyK> ja, det er en park
<lolgnu> Jeg vet ærlig talt ikke hvor sinsen er, jeg tror jeg vet hvor sinsenkrysset er da
 * RoyK sender lolgnu til google
<lolgnu> jeg finner det vel
<RoyK> men kanskje sove litt
<lolgnu> Jeg skal klatre opp til galhåpiggen
<IvarB> ligger rett syd-vest for sinsenkrysset
 * Mathias sender lolgnu til maps.google.com
<lolgnu> jeg må finne ut hva jeg skal ta med
<RoyK> lolgnu: galhøpiggen, evt
<lolgnu> RoyK: Som med prekestolen, jeg skriver det inn i google maps så fikser den resten. Ble veldig overrasket når jeg plutselig sto på fergeleiet og ventet da
<Mathias> er det ikke galdhøpiggen?
<IvarB> lolgnu: hvis du bruker apple maps til å finne prekestolen så er det en viss fare for at du vil bli ledet inn i nærmeste kirke
<Mathias> IvarB: eller inn på nærmeste eplehus
<lolgnu> IvarB: heh, google maps finner for det meste veien da
<IvarB> les igjen ;)
<lolgnu> ja, jeg så du nevnte apple
<lolgnu> Jeg har ingen apple ting
<IvarB> ok
<IvarB> apple sin map sak...
<IvarB> er ikke -helt- god ;)
<IvarB> uansett... køyetid
<IvarB> natta
<Mathias> noen av dere som har de der knøttsmå tastaturene til logitech?
<Mathias> tenker å kjøpe en sånn så jeg slipper å dra tastaturet/musa fram hvis jeg skal bytte film etc
<lolgnu> Nope, har nok ikke det
 * pineappler1 ser på thepiratebay away from keyboard :)
<Mathias> den er ehh, ikke spesielt bra
<pineappler1> Mathias: Hvorfor det? :P
<Mathias> skal ikke spoile helt, men bare se den så forstår du hvorfor
<pineappler1> Har sett den mange ganer, for jeg syns ikke den avr aller værst, men
<pineappler1> Noen bedre å anbefale? :P
<Mathias> går ikke inn i det tekniske i det hele tatt, noe som ikke er morsomt imo. og den gjentar seg selv et par ganger inni der
<Mathias> tja, har begynt å samle opp noen filmer nå :P
<Mathias> noen spesiell sjanger?
<pineappler1> ja, enig der kanskje, kunne godt vært mer teknisk :P
<Mathias> atm, ser jeg på mr. bean :P
<pineappler1> Tja, med datateknologi, gjerne dokumentar
<pineappler1> hehe :P
<Mathias> hmm, må finne meg noe "now playing" for serier og film
<pineappler1> Hva for no? :P
<Mathias> har et fint last.fm script til irssi, skulle hatt noe lignende for tv-serier og film
<pineappler1> ah, kan hende Oddstr13 på efnet har noe kanskje, men han svarer ikke nå. Han hadde bursdag idag
<Mathias> har ikke han bursdag litt tidligere på året? eller husker jeg feil nå?
<pineappler1> hehe, du kjenner han ja? :) Jeg har han på fb, men ikke noe mer utover det
<Mathias> kjenner og kjenner, deler et par kanaler :P
<pineappler1> Møtte han sist TG da, var første gangen
<pineappler1> ah ok :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-26
<Mathias> Malinux: med ingen faner oppe?
<RoyK> Malinux: ps axfv|grep -v grep|grep firefox # ?
<Malinux> Mathias: jeg prøvde å starte firefox uten noen faner og da ble det bedre, den kicker likevel opp i over 100 ved åpning av nye faner
<Mathias> Malinux: spør i #firefox
<Malinux> Mathias: det kan jeg jo gjøre ja
<RoyK> Malinux: lest denne? https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-uses-too-much-memory-ram
<Malinux> mhm, dvs. i alle fall noe tilsvarende
<RoyK> hva sier ps axfv om minnebruket?
<RoyK> og har den begynt å swappe?
<RoyK> (er det laptoppen, det her?)
<RoyK> " If you frequently have more than 100 tabs open, consider using a more lightweight mechanism to keep track of pages to read and things to do, such as: " <-- 100 tabs!
 * RoyK har kanskje 30 sent på dagen
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, det er på laptoppen
<Malinux> jeg har sjeldent mer enn 50, men det er jo en del
<Malinux> nå har jeg 18
<RoyK> nå har jeg 9
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> pleier å ligge under 20
<Malinux> ps axfv | grep firefox  --->>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7522398/
<Malinux> og hvilke extensions bruker mye cpu/ram?
<Malinux> det er jo umulig å finne ut
<Malinux> jeg startet opp firefox i safe-mode i går, da kjører den uten extensions og slikt og samme problemet da
<Malinux> firefox virker snillere i dag da
<RoyK> hvilke bruker hva? kanskje noen vet på #firefox?
<RoyK> eller kanskje trådvisninga til ps (ps -eLf eller ps axms) viser noe - sannsynligvis ikke hvilken plugg, da...
<RoyK> ps -eLfM, kanskje
<RoyK> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/about-addons-memory/
<RoyK> den virka jo fint :)
<Malinux> aha, så da vet man i alle fall det, men hva med cpu-bruken da?
<Malinux> addonen Mozilla Firefox bruker visst mest, men trodde ikke nettleseren var en addon :p
<Malinux> total memory-bruk for addons jeg har på, er ca 100MB
<RoyK> adblock plus virker ganske sulten
<RoyK> men har akkurat omstarta ff, så spørs om det er relevante tall jeg får opp her
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> tja, adblock-edge som jeg bruker, bruker 19.23MB står det her
<RoyK> hva er forskjellen på -plus og -edge?
<Malinux> edge er visst en fork av plus, fordi plus visstnok likevel har tillatt noe reklame eller noe
<RoyK> Malinux: bruker du ff eller iceweasel eller aurora?
<Malinux> ff
<RoyK> du kan jo prøve aurora, da... bleeding edge, men det er jo av og til greit ;)
<Malinux> men blir ikke det en warkaround?
<RoyK> mulig det er en workaround, men funker det, så funker det ;)
<Malinux> tja
<RoyK> jeg er av den (subjektive) oppfatning av at om noe funker, så funker det, uansett om det står alpha eller beta eller RC eller noe på det
<Malinux> joda, det er jo sant, men om man kjører noe som alltid er i tja, alpha, så vil det jo være perioder det ikke fungerer så bra :)
<RoyK> har brukt Aurora i et års tid - funker fint
<Malinux> ok
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-29
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2014-05-30
<Mathias> <.<
#ubuntu-no 2014-06-01
<selx> Hei :) noen som vet om et godt alternativ til Adobe Flash til Firefox?
<Aeyoun> selx: Sure. Ikke bruk Flash. ;-)
<selx> Aeyoun: Jeg vet, men trenger det på NRK TV :(
<Aeyoun> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<Aeyoun> selx: Du kan bruke NRK TV-appen på telefonen din. (Som ikke er Flash, men NRK og mange andre forblir teite og tilbyr kun Flash-løst på mobiltelefoner.)
<selx> Aeyoun: Sant, men siden jeg har Android (LG G2) så støtter ikke NRK undertekster på videoene sine. Har klaget på det, men dem sier at dem jobber med en ny app. Så får vell bare vente å se
<Aeyoun> selx: Du må nok bare installere Flash om du vil ha tilgang på legacy-video-innhold.
<selx> Aeyoun: Jaja, får vell bare krype til korset :( Håper dem får rævva i gir slik at folk for HTML5 på PC også.
<Aeyoun> selx: Det finnes åpne alternativer som gnash, men de har ikke video codecsene du trenger for å se filmer. Så da er du like langt.
<Aeyoun> selx: Send dem gjerne sinte meldinger og si f* u.
<Aeyoun> selx: Eller bedre: Slutt å bruke tjenesten deres.
<selx> Aeyoun: Ja ikke sant :P
<selx> Aeyoun: Hvis jeg skal slutte og bruke NRK sine tjenester, da må tv2 osv drite i Silverlight da. Er en del hinder for oss stakkars Linux brukere :(
<selx> Aeyoun: greit og få med seg nyheter osv
<Aeyoun> selx: Bruk video-podkastene til NRK istedenfor?
<selx> Aeyoun: Dem legger ikke ut alt jeg vil se der pga rettigheter :(
<Aeyoun> La deg underholde av noe annte?
<selx> Aeyoun: Kanskje jeg burde ta meg en tur ut i skogen da istedenfor :P hehe
<selx> Aeyoun: men uansett, takk for oppklarende svar ;)
<Aeyoun> selx: Eller ta deg en tur innom podcast og YouTube-kanalenes verden. ;-) Mye underholdning der som er tilgjengelig på alle enheter uten Flash. Eller gå ut i solen, ja.
<selx> :)
<Mathias> sol? farlige greier!
#ubuntu-no 2015-05-25
<Aeyoun> Yo. Noen som bruker Network Manager her? (service NetworkManager status) Kan du sjekke head /etc/resolv.conf for meg?
<RoyK> Aeyoun: hva har du i din?
<Aeyoun> Litt av hvert. Lurer på om andre også har det. (Ser på en konflikt mellom resolvonf, network-manager, og rdnssd i oppdaterte Debian/Ubuntu systemer.)
<Aeyoun> Lurer om om du har "generated by"-header som sier noe annet enn Network Manager mens Network Manager kjører.
<hjd> Aeyoun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11351990/ Tatt fra en Ubuntu 15.04 vm
<Aeyoun> hjd: fascinerende. takk
<Aeyoun> hjd: har du tilfeldigvis IPv6 på andre maskiner i samme nettverk?
<Aeyoun> hjd: får du andre "nameserver" entries med "service resolvconf stop; service NetworkManager restart"?
<Aeyoun> (noen andre?)
<hjd> Aeyoun: Jeg har ikke satt opp noe til å ha IPv6 iallefall, så tviler på det.
<hjd> Forsøkte å kjøre den kommandoen, men den gjorde ikke så mye :/ "Failed to stop resolvconf.service: Unit resolvconf.service not loaded"
<Aeyoun> hjd: Det har ingenting å si hva du har satt opp, men alt og si hva din ISP har satt opp når det kommer til IPv6. Autoconf er nøkkelordet der
<Aeyoun> interessant at et program om ikke kjører karer å generere config filer.
<Mathias> den hjemsøker mappa
<Aeyoun> I virtualbox med nettype NAT får du uansett bare IPv4.
<Aeyoun> Om du ikke har manualt slått på bridge adapter?
<Mathias> Aeyoun: kan pastebin'e laptopen
<Aeyoun> Mathias: please do.
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11353850/
<Aeyoun> Ah. Takk.
<Aeyoun> Ubuntu er bare rare, altså. NetworkManager bruker dnsmasq på Ubuntu. Bare for å være vanskelige, selvsagt.
#ubuntu-no 2016-05-31
<gmh> Hei hei hei. Noen her som bruker os x og ubuntu som server?
<gmh> Locales skaper litt problemer for meg. "Installert og lagt til nb_NO.UTF-8" i Ubuntu, men OS X kaller denne no_NO.UTF-8 så de kommer ikke overens.
<gmh> Jeg kan bare bruke en_GB.UTF-8 sÃ¥ er roblemet løst, mendet er ikke noe Ãkjekt :P
<geirha> gmh: bare sett export LANG=no_NO.UTF-8 i ~/.bash_profile eller ~/.profile
<geirha> så lenge begge bruker UTF-8, spiller det ingen rolle hva det foran er
<gmh> Selv om ubuntu ikke har noe som heter no_NO? :P
<geirha> nei, på ubuntuen bruker du nb_NO.UTF-8
<gmh> Tenkte kanskje jeg kunne lage en symlink eller noe for å gjøre det "skikkelig".
<gmh> Den kjører en_GB.UTF-8, men har også nb_NO.UTF-8 installert og i "rotasjon". Problemet blir jo når OS X kaller den for no_NO.UTF-8.
<RoyK> gmh: alt-get install locales-all kanskje?
<RoyK> ja, OS X er litt rar der
<gmh> Ja nei tror ikke du finner no_NO.UTF-8 til ubuntu uansett hvor lenge du leter.
<gmh> Enten må jeg lage et alias for no_NO.UTF-8 i OS X som heter nb_NO.UTF-8 eller så må jeg lage et alias for nb_NO.UTF-8 som heter no_NO.UTF-8 på ubuntu serveren.
<gmh> Eller gjøre sånn som jeg gjør nå, innse at livet er for kort å bruke en_XX.UTF-8 :)
<RoyK> ln -s
<RoyK> burde vel holde
<RoyK> men apple er på bærtur som vanlig
<gmh> Ja i /usr/share/locale ?
<gmh> Men der får jeg ikke skrive, selv med sudo / som root.
<gmh> Fått opp den symlinken der og satt lang og lc_all i .profile til nb_NO.UTF-8 (som er symlink til no_NO.UTF-8) så ville alt løse seg. Resultatet ville dog blitt det samme som nå, så egentlig ganske bortkastet å bruke tid på.
<RoyK> du bør fint kunne skrive dit som root
<RoyK> cd /usr/share/locale ; ln -s nb_NO no_NO
<gmh> mkdir: /usr/share/locale/nb_NO.UTF-8: Operation not permitted
<gmh> Har prøvd det også, ikke glem .UTF-8 :)
<RoyK> kan du prøve å strace den der?
<gmh> Det vet jeg ikke hva betyr
<RoyK> sudo -i
<RoyK> cd /usr/share/locale-langpack/
<RoyK> cd /usr/share/locale
<RoyK> evt
<RoyK> strace -o outputfile.strace ln -s nb_NO no_NO
<RoyK> så pastebinner du outputfile.strace
<gmh> Har ikke strace :p
<RoyK> så installer den :P
<gmh> Det får bli senere. Hvis jeg gjør det så hører du fra meg :)
<RoyK> apt-get install strace
<RoyK> tar noen sekunder :P
<gmh> Jeg er på OS X.
<gmh> Du vil lage symlink på ubuntu serveren?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> det er jo den som klager
<RoyK> du har ikke strace på os x
<RoyK> du har dtruss
<RoyK> funker litt forskjellig
<RoyK> men uansett - det er på serveren at du trenger å fikse locale sånn at det er riktig
<RoyK> evt kan du legge opp noe sånt som "export LC_ALL=nb_NO" i .bashrc
<RoyK> gjerne med en sjekk om det er satt noe rart fra OS X-klienten
<RoyK> tror det var det jeg gjorde
<gmh> jojo men det er ikke det som er problemet mitt
<gmh> den vises som nb_NO på serveren
<gmh> Problemet er at det ikke godtar no_NO ;)
<RoyK> så symlink nb_NO ti no_NO - på serveren - eller endre .bashrc på serveren
<gmh> i den mappen på serveren har du ikke locales slik
<gmh> det er en som heter "nb"
<gmh> Som sagt tidligere. Livet er for kort, jeg bruker bare en_XX.UTF-8 :)
<RoyK> ja - og derfor foreslår jeg å lenke nb_NO til no_NO
<RoyK> ikke sant?
#ubuntu-no 2016-06-01
<gmh> RoyK: Absolutt. Men nb_NO eksisterer ikke på ubuntu
<gmh> Kun "nb" i /usr/share/locale i allefall :P
<gmh> så må eventuelt bli no -> nb da. På OS X står fulle navn no_NO.UTF-8 i samme mappe.
#ubuntu-no 2016-06-02
<Mathias> gmh: du kan bare be osx drite i å sende locale :p
<gmh> Mathias: ja det fungerer bra. Dog virker ikke æøå i terminalen lokalt om jeg gjør det.
<Mathias> rart
<Mathias> du får bare lage en symlink da
<gmh> Løsning ble å sette locale til en_GB.UTF-8 (eller en_US.UTF-8 som mange ville briukt).
<gmh> Ingenting å lage symlink mellom desverre.
<gmh> OS X sin terminal hadde ingen locale. LANG og LC_ALL var tom og resten viste "C". Helt fresh install av OS X.
<Mathias> oooh
<Mathias> ta en titt på /etc/locale.aliases
<gmh> Prøvde
<gmh> la inn no_NO.UTF-8 -> nb_NO.UTF-8
<gmh> Virket ikke :/
<gmh> kanskje hvis jeg satt det til "x" (random ord) både på OS X og Ubuntu server. Hvor det på OS X peker til no_NO.UTF-8 og på Ubuntu serveren peker til nb_NO.UTF-8.
#ubuntu-no 2016-06-03
<RoyK> kanskje greit å slette alle - de er jo fra februar, alle sammen
#ubuntu-no 2016-06-04
<catopett> Hi folks, i am looking for howto make a DOS .com-file to readable .c-file, that means to re-enginer a file that is made in TURBO C
<elzapp> BLUG er live med Bradley M. Kuhn - Tales from 20 years of copyleft enforcement https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjoTclGheVU
<catopett> Jeg prøver å mounte en iso-fil i ubuntu og får det ikke til, iso-fila er MAC TIGER OS, jeg mounter med commandoen "mount -t hfspluss fil.iso -o /mnt" og får error, "FEIL FS"! HELP
<geirha> mer sannsynlig at det heter hfsplus
<geirha> men du har installert pakken, ja?
<catopett> geirha: ja, har kjørt "apt-get install hfsutil"
<catopett> geirha: ja, har kjørt "apt-get install hfsutils"
<geirha> og hfsplus ?
<catopett> HMM, nei?
<geirha> ok, prøv med den :)
<catopett> mount: can't find MacOSX10.4.iso in /etc/fstab
<geirha> mount -o loop -t hfsplus MacOSX10.4.iso /mnt
<catopett> Er det noe galt her? sudo mount -t hfsplus MacOSX10.4.iso -o /mnt
<geirha> ja, du bruker -o feil
<catopett> ?
<catopett> howdo?
<geirha> -o tar et argument; kommaseparert liste med valg
<catopett> sudo apt-get install hfsprogs ???
<geirha> er loop og eventuelt ro (readonly) som er aktuelle valg her, dog jeg tror ikke de er nødvendige i nyere versjoner av mount
<geirha> sudo apt-get install hfsplus
<geirha> sudo mount -o loop -t hfsplus MacOSX10.4.iso /mnt
<geirha> antagelig fungerer det med bare   sudo mount MacOSX10.4.iso /mnt  også; den finner ut av det meste selv
<catopett> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<catopett>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<catopett>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<catopett>        dmesg | tail or so.
<geirha> ok, hva kjørte du da?
<catopett> sudo mount -o loop -t hfsplus MacOSX10.4.iso /mnt
<geirha> hm. Sikker på det er hfsplus i den iso-fila? hva sier file-kommandoen om den?   file MacOSX10.4.iso
<catopett> sudo mount MacOSX10.4.iso /mnt funka
<geirha> da var det antagelig ikke hfsplus
<catopett> ønsker en god helikoptersimultor for ubuntu, need help
<catopett> Hvordan endrer jeg passordet på irc?
<catopett> DELL = Du Er Lett-Lurt
#ubuntu-no 2017-05-30
 * RoyK mumler noe om perl retning arve ;)
#ubuntu-no 2017-05-31
<arve> mnjæh.  til selve analysen funker python bedre
<arve> perl må jeg lære meg, og har ikke lyst på kreft i sjela, RoyK
<arve> enkelte ting til må jeg uansett bruke bash til
<arve> som å hente ut metadata fra filene
<Mathias> du _må_ ikke
#ubuntu-no 2017-06-01
<RoyK> arve: https://docs.python.org/2/library/stat.html ?
<geirha> antagelig ikke den metadaten han snakker om
<RoyK> geirha: hva da? exif? det er i så fall ikke noe bash kan gjøre
<RoyK> geirha: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/filemagic er jo også fin
<geirha> vel, bash kan heller ikke hente metadata (stat) om fila uten hjelp av eksterne kommandoer heller
<RoyK> nei - bash er jo skall - ikke noe meir
<RoyK> arve: hva er det egentlig du skal ha ut av "metadata"?
#ubuntu-no 2017-06-02
<arve> @RoyK: planer om å se på sammenhengen mellom sjanger, utgivelsesår og dynamisk omfang
<arve> (for lydfiler, altså)
<arve> så er snakk om å hente ut ID3 for mp3 og tilsvarende for apple lossless-filer
<RoyK> hvordan skal du finne dynamisk omfang med bash? ;)
<RoyK> interessant uansett - se på pop og dynamisk omfang - i dag er jo det meste ihjelkomprimert og har vært det i 20+ år
<Malinux> jeg har abx-testet et spor med høy dynamisk omfang, mot et som var mer komprimert. Jeg klarte ikke høre forskjell
<Malinux> men kan jo være noen kan
<RoyK> Malinux: snakker ikke om datakompresjon her, da -  husk det
<RoyK> arve: har du sett på https://pypi.python.org/pypi/ffmpy/0.2.0 ?
<Malinux> nei, og det skrev jeg da ikke at jeg trodde heller
<Malinux> var da snakk om dynamisk omfang?
<RoyK> ok
<Malinux> test med foobar2000 og abx-testeplugin
<RoyK> bare skjønner ikke hvordan du kan se samme dynamiske omfang når kompresjon reduserer det :P
<Malinux> jeg sa ikke at jeg kunne se det
<Malinux> jeg sa at jeg ikke kunne skille de to fra hverandre med abx-testing
<RoyK> sært
<RoyK> tror jeg skal be om å få bildene fra CT-skannen de tok av foten min på lørdag
<RoyK> så kan jeg kanskje lage en modell av det i et passende format og fôre til en 3d-skriver og få en liten statuett :D
<Malinux> det hadde vært kult :)
<RoyK> det var det jeg tenkte også :)
<RoyK> kanskje ta det på den nye resin-skriveren som jeg eier en liten bit av
<Mathias> kanskje jeg bør lage en ghetto-resin-printer :P
<Mathias> slenge en UV-laser i projektoren og peke den ned i en tønne :p
<RoyK> og så var det nøyaktighet, da ;)
<Mathias> 12-bit X/Y
<Mathias> ganske høy nøyaktighet, siden den må treffe de samme punktene igjen, og igjen, og igjen, og igjen
<arve> @Malinux: jeg har allerede det dynamiske omfanget - alt jeg skal gjøre nå er å koble ide og itunes-tagger med loggene
<arve> foobar2000 er ikke til den store nytten til sånt
<RoyK> hvorfor ikke bare ffmpeg?
<arve> fordi ffmpeg ikke leser itunes-tagger
<Malinux> arve: ok
<Malinux> arve: det sa jeg ikke heller. Jeg sa at med foobar2000 kan man abx-teste spor for å finne ut om man kan høre forskjell på to spor
<arve> Malinux: joda, men er ikke det som er formålet her.
<arve> @RoyK: uh, on the other hand, den leser itunes-tags
<arve> da slipper jeg i det minste å skrive to ulike parsere
<Malinux> arve: nei, det var ment som kommentar til det roy sa om igjelkomprimering av dynamisk område, så var ikke relatert til det du drev med
<arve> aha
<arve> men altså, du hørte _ikke_ forskjell?
<Malinux> nei, men jeg testet med kun én sang. Var Billie Jean, tror jeg. Tror det var en som hadde fått verdien 14 i dynamisk range, mot en remaster med en del mindre, kanskje 7?
<Malinux> jeg klarte ikke å skille dem
<Malinux> ved abx-test blir jo lyden matchet
<Malinux> så de får samme volumet
<Malinux> kunne vært interessant å testet flere med ulike dynamisk range, for å finne ut
<arve> dr.loudness-war.info er ikke alltid pålitelig
<arve> verdiene den gir er ugyldig for andre sample-rates enn 16/44.1
<arve> og er ugyldig for ting som opprinnelig er vinyl
<arve> altså, av 1186 skiver, så klarer jeg ikke å komme på to titler jeg har som er reelt forskjellige mastere
<Malinux> arve: nei, men jeg kjørte en test med en annen plugin til foobar2000, for selv å hente ut verdiene
<Malinux> http://teribil-audio.com/2014/02/how-to-display-dynamic-range-rating-in-foobar2000/
<Malinux> vet ikke om den kan stoles på?
<Malinux> men uansett upraktisk å bruke til et eget program
<arve> @Malinux: det er den samme programvaren som brukes for å fylle DR database, og som sagt, den kan ikke stoles direkte på
<arve> EBU r128 loudness-målet er mer robust - siden det finnes en (åpen) spesifikasjon
<arve> https://www.itu.int/rec/R-REC-BS.1770/en
<RoyK> arve: ligger ikke det inne som exif?
<arve> exif er for bildefiler
<arve> for lydfiler så er det litt forskjellige standarder for tagging
<RoyK> og video
<RoyK> og for veldig mye annet
<arve> joda, men ikke for lydfiler
<RoyK> hm - du kan velge å lagre infoen i en "tilhegerfil"
<RoyK> sidecar-file
<Mathias> det er upraktisk
<arve> mp3 har "id3",  flac og ogg vorbis har "vorbis comments", aac og m4a har quicktime/iTunes-tagging
<RoyK> macos-installasjonen min tryna, så jeg får ikke sett på det nå, evt kan du lste opp lydfil + infofil et sted?
<arve> RoyK: disse ligger ikke i sidecar-filer - dataene er embeddet i selve lydfila
<RoyK> xmp heter filene
<arve> ja, men xmp er ikke for lydfiler
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> hva heter side-car-filene til itunes, da?
<arve> det er ingen "sidecar-filer"
<arve> dataene ligger lagret _i_ selve lydfila
<arve> ulike avspillingsapplikasjoner henter stort sett inn noe av dataene og lager et bibliotek for at det skal være søkbart
<arve> men de filene inneholder ikke alt jeg trenger
<arve> så må veien gjennom å hente det ut via ffmpeg
<RoyK> kan du laste opp ei fil eller to?
<arve> du kan finne en hvilken som helst mp3 på din egen disk
<RoyK> eller legge tilgjengelig et sted
<arve> hvorfor? altså, jeg vet hva jeg skal/må gjøre, er ikke som jeg står fast
<RoyK> det er normalt stor forskjell  på hvor mye metadata det er
<arve> er bare en drittjobb
<RoyK> men skal se litt her
<RoyK> arve: da er det jo greit at det er ID3-biblioteker for python
<arve> joda, men akkurat den jobben med å hente ut dette gjøres i bash
<RoyK> evt perl, siden exiftool er et perl-program og alt av biblioteker er OSS der, og den ser ut til å støtte omtrent alt http://owl.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/
<arve> dette skal gjøres en gang, så greit at det er "lappeteppe"
<Malinux> arve: ok
#ubuntu-no 2018-06-02
<denially2341> http://prntscr.com/jahiq5
<denially2341> hey i am single women .. live in oslo
<denially2341> join##ubuntu-no-offtopic
<denially2341> hey njalk
